# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Срочная помощь клубному работнику >  Скорая помощь клубному работнику - 1

## maknata

Здесь можно просить друг друга о срочной помощи :Aga:  Ну почти что доска объявлений. Милости просим!:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здесь можно просить друг друга о срочной помощи Ну почти что доска объявлений. Милости просим!


Натуль, а чем тебе Доска обьявлений не подходит? по-моему, это из одной темы....
просто в Д.О. чаще всего все заходят...

----------


## maknata

*KAlinchik*,



> Натуль, а чем тебе Доска обьявлений не подходит?


Алин, мне то она подходит, просто пытаемся разделить "борщ с мухами":biggrin:. В ДО просьбы о помощи для работы на банкетах, а здесь всё что касается работы клубных заведений. Так и ориентироваться на форуме будет легче. Я вот по себе сужу - у меня две любимых работы - мой ДК и собственно тамадейство. Подфорум для ведущих разросся уже настолько, что даже мне, модератору уже сложновато там ориентироваться. И тем более что у нас было там смешано - и то что касается клубной работы и банкетной. Так как я не имею привычки всё сразу копировать (авось пригодится), то порой бывает так, что помню - читала где то на форуме, а найти не могу, всё смешалось. Теперь же будет немного полегче, так как всё это будет в раздельных подфорумах. Такой вот виртуальный методкабинет! Уря!!!! Мы вчера с девчёнками на работе до потолка прыгали (а у меня потолочки в кабинете 6 метров:biggrin:), когда несколько часов работал тырнет и я им показала этот новый подфорум. А вот и мои "потолочки" :biggrin:

----------


## Зарница

Раз уж это скорая помощь - подскажите как залить большой документ и выставить его в тему. ПЖЛСТА!!!

----------


## гунька

*Зарница*,



> Раз уж это скорая помощь - подскажите как залить большой документ и выставить его в тему. ПЖЛСТА!!!


Лен, а насколько он большой-то? Я на мейл.ру обычно большие документы заливаю.

----------


## rj95iko64

> Раз уж это скорая помощь - подскажите как залить большой документ и выставить его в тему. ПЖЛСТА!!!


Лена, выходишь в mail.ru, вверху есть окошечко: файлы. Щелкаешь по нему, тебе откроется окошечко  - поиск файла на твоем компьютере. Находишь его, щелкаешь  - и процесс пошел. Только учти, что загрузка, обычно, идет с меньшей скоростью, чем закачка, так что подождать придется...
А когда файл загрузится полностью, щелкаешь по кнопке "получить ссылку". Получаешь, копируешь ее - и вставляешь в окно своего сообщения - всё!
Только здесь есть один недостаток: файлы хранятся не более 3-х месяцев (хотя их потом продлить можно)

----------


## Зарница

*Рамоновна*,
Ира, ты не могла бы мне помочь? В понедельник у нашего зам главы день рожденье. Она является нашим куратором. Естессно с нас подарок. Дарить мы ей хотим ежедневник (я его в выставках выкладывала). Хочется на первой странице что то написать в стихах, буквально 2 строчки, но... мне легче еще один ежедневник сделать:biggrin: В голову кроме как : пусть тепло рук мастера согревает вас в самую лютую стужу. ДУРДОМ! Получается от одного человека, а надо от всех.Что теплое и душевное.
ЕЕ зовут Светлана, нас Гармония. Ты в стихах сильная - помоги пожалуйста!!!
Может кто тоже может помочь? - не откажусь!!!! Сегодня голова варить совсем не хочет kuku

----------


## Рамоновна

*Пусть каждый день из этой книги
Не даром будет прожит.*
*А строки в ней - ГАРМОНИЮ*         ......... _вот так ненавязчиво, и вроде про себя_
*На свете приумножат
*

----------


## Зарница

*Рамоновна*,
Ира -спасибо огромное. Сама бы я до этого не дошла. Не мое это. Единственное как нибудь хотелось бы указать на ручную работу - а то просто ежедневник для  такой должности мелковато. Но наверное для 4 строк я много хочу.

СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

*В ней- наших душ и рук тепло
Хранится будет годы.
Пусть сберегают Вас они 
От всякой непогоды.*

----------


## Тыря

Добрый день!! Хотела спросить, нет н у кого нароботок на тему гигиена, этикет...для детских садов? Подойдет все счиалочки, сценки, игры подвижные, может танцы (типо лавата, вперед четыре шага)? Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики! SOS! Есть супер вокальные возможности у мальчика 19 лет. Никак не можем подобрать ему песню для регионального конкурса. Может, подкините идею?..
Кипелова ("Ария") слышали? Один в один. Ещё и лучше))) Нужна песня к конкурсу "Салют Победы", не грусть-тоска, не военная... Уже и Маршала всего пербрали, и Лепса... Всё не то...
Поможите... :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> как сделать так чтоб отображался мой электронный адресс


Зайди в свой кабинет, редактирование подписи и вставь в подпись.

----------


## Irenka-da

Разрешите тоже попросить помощи? Сейчас никого не удивишь обилием мероприятий, вот и я попала в водоворот - через день - День работников культуры (ВСЕХ КОЛЛЕГ _ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! ДЕРЖИТЕСЬ), 30 марта - наш город представляет свою программу в фестивале "Салют Победы"(дети и юношество) и в этот же день мне нужно сдать план проведения Дня музея: на городской площади с открытием, коллективами, презентациями, выставками.

 ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! 

подскажите идею открытия или канву или сюжет, дальше я бы развила. (персонаж хранителя - домового, использовала)

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Рамоновна

> план проведения Дня музея: на городской площади с открытием, коллективами, презентациями, выставками.


Вот чего интересного нашла:

*Поздравления в Международный день музеев*

Говорю сестре своей: 
'Это же не дом - музей! -
Ложки - деревянные, 
Вазочки - стеклянные, 
Коврикам - сто с лишним лет, 
Стол - плетеный, древний плед, 
Статуэтки - без носов,
На дверях - большой засов. 
Да и дверь сама - витраж 
Из Китая, жутко аж.
А она: 'Остынь-ка, брат! Это - антиквариат!'

В музее вы служители и боги:
В лабораториях, архивах очень строги,
А в залах с публикой приветливы, умны,
Нам открывая тайны старины

Летят года, проходит век за веком,
Все созданное в мире человеком
Храните, человечество любя,-
Многое живо, вам благодаря.

Хранителей древнейшей старины,
Ценителей музейной тишины
Поздравить с Днем музеев мы хотим:
Музей, бесс*****, всем необходим.

Кто, во все глаза глазея,
Не ходил порой в музей?
Поздравленья в День музея
Принимай-ка от друзей!
Не узнаешь пыли, скуки
Лет, пожалуй, до двухсот
Ты, беря, волнуясь, в руки
Столько сказочных красот!
Счастья и здоровья много
Мы желаем! Будь в пути!
...Да картин пятьсот Ван Гога
Вдруг в запаснике найти!!!


Уже несколько лет кроме Международного дня музеев проходит еще один праздник - Ночь музеев. Это уже инициатива французских коллег. В России Ночь музеев проводилась несколько раз, со временем Ночь музеев наберет популярность не менее, а может быть и более чем Международный день музеев. В России акции "Ночь в музее" и "Ночь галерей" уже проходили в Санкт-Петербурге, Владивостоке, Краснодаре и многих других городах. 

Первым музеем в мире стал храм  муз, построенный Платоном. Первым публичным музеем России стала Российская Кунсткамера, открытая Петром I в 1714 году. Первый провинциальный музей в России появился  в 1782 году в Иркутске. В 1828 году император Николай I подписал указ о создании «Румянцевского музеума» на Английской набережной в Санкт-Петербурге. Плата в советских музеях впервые вводится в 1922 году.

ЕЩЕ:

http://kitaphane.tatar.ru/rus/ciki/dmuz.htm

http://www.westrussia.org/blog/2009-05-29-122

http://www.eventnn.ru/articles/item/12/217

Где-то встречала ДЕФИЛЕ музейных экспонатов.  Девушки выносят экспонаты, и пока идет проходка, ведущий комментирует их. Это- самый первый экспонат.... это- из частной коллекции... и т.д.

----------


## Irenka-da

> Где-то встречала ДЕФИЛЕ музейных экспонатов. Девушки выносят экспонаты, и пока идет проходка, ведущий комментирует их. Это- самый первый экспонат.... это- из частной коллекции... и т.д.
> __________________



Огромнейшее СПАСИБО! Пригодится вся информация, а идею "дефиле" обязательно разовью в отдельный блок - что получится, выложу позже. :Ok:

----------


## Prokaza

Не знаю, может, и повторюсь, но, все-таки: есть ли у кого-нибудь календарь праздников, только не совсем серьезных, то есть что-то вроде Дня рваных башмаков, Праздника сладких булочек и т.п. Во многих странах есть много странного, но интересного! Кто владеет такой информацией - поделитесь! Заранее признательна!!!

----------


## tomik

Здравствуйте уважаемые Творцы! Срочно нужна ваша помощь. Кто- нибудь ставил пьесу В.Панфилова "Мой милый, если б не было войны" ? Никак не могу разобраться с мизансценами, может, кто -нибудь сможет помочь???

----------


## Натник

> Завтра залью подборку видео на тему "День Победы" и ролик "Семья".


 Если можно не очень большими по размеру папками(файлами), а то у меня интернет долгодумающий...:biggrin:Пожалуйста!

----------


## Скибыч

Видно, совсем приболел раз в Скорой помощи поселился. хочу анимировать картинку(чтобы аист летел и летал). Есть программа Adobe after effect 7.0. Есть к ней толстый самоучитель. Нет диска к этому самоучителю. Может кто-нибудь, где-нибудь. И далее по тексту выше.

----------


## Miheeva

В нашем ДОУ состоится семинар. Будут представители других детсадов. Помогите, пожалуйста, составить сценарий встречи гостей. Попробовала поискать на форуме, ничего подобного найти не смогла. Нужно начало, в котором дети в стихотворной форме приветствуют гостей и рассказывают, как им хорошо живется в детском саду и, что здесь они занимаются спортом. Заранее всем благодарна.

----------


## Я-Ольга

Добрый день!Помогите и мне,пожалуйста!Работаю в РДК с детками.есть полставки кружка и много деток,которые прибегают со школы(через дорогу) С февраля я их приобщила к участию и проведению игровых программ для детсадов и началки.все стороны в полном восторге.Театральная студия у нас есть,а мы вроде бы как театр игры. Ступор в написании учебного плана.Понимаю,что должен основываться на театральном+игры.Может кто сталкивался?Помогите,пожалуйста!Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки, мальчики может я не в тему, но мне в прямом смысле скорая помощь нужна!!!:eek::eek::eek: Как справиться с переутомлением??? :frown::frown::frown:Можен знает кто-нибудь волшебную микстуру???kukukukukuku

*Добавлено через 38 минут*



> Спасибо! мы эту песню-"Над Россией моей"- всегда поем как гимн на День Семьи. Песня действительно классная! И подойдет на любой праздник!


А мне ещё очень нравиться песня к семейным мероприятиям и не только Инь-Ян - "Гимн семье" слова суппер у меня мурашки побежали когда первый раз услышала

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки, мальчики может я не в тему, но мне в прямом смысле скорая помощь нужна!!! Как справиться с переутомлением??? Можен знает кто-нибудь волшебную микстуру???


Элеутерокок. Раствор в пузырьке. Продается в аптеке. Часто используется спортсменами. Прописывают при упадке сил и общей слабости.

----------


## Зарница

> Девочки, мальчики может я не в тему, но мне в прямом смысле скорая помощь нужна!!!:eek::eek::eek: Как справиться с переутомлением??? :frown::frown::frown:Можен знает кто-нибудь волшебную микстуру???kukukukukuku


Лучшее лекарство - отдых и сон!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
А если серьезно, то мне помогают успокоительные (они расслабляют организм, который вообще в таком состоянии не понимаешь - вроде бы кажется и ненапрягаешься, и стресса большого не было... а результатом у меня было - загремела в больницу),например Фенибут, на ночь снотворные, а силу придает настойка элеутерококка. Я сама часто в такой ситуации бываю - все это меня выручает.

----------


## Гульнур

[QUOTE=Цинториончик;2689063]Девочки, мальчики может я не в тему, но мне в прямом смысле скорая помощь нужна!!!:eek::eek::eek: Как справиться с переутомлением??? :frown::frown::frown:Можен знает кто-нибудь волшебную микстуру???kukukukukuku

Я полностью согласна с Зарницей. Обязательно нужно отдохнуть. Отвлечься от работы, и попить успокоительные. Что поделаешь, переутомление всегда сопутствует нашей работе.  
Такие уж мы трудоголики.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Ступор в написании учебного плана


А у вас есть учебные планы :eek:
У нас всё, что связано со словом обучение запрещено - иначе при проверке вы должны будете предъявить лицензию на образование, которую мы, например, не сможем получить никогда. Мы пишем планы работы кружка (коллектива). Такой коллектив как у вас, мы называем "анимационная группа"

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Прошу *очень срочной* помощи. Нужны ноты песни "Соловьи" Зары с мужским хором. Понимаю, что желание неисполнимое, конечно, партитуру сделаю сама, но ноты с чего-то нужно снять. Не могу найти запись этой песни в мп3, а видео, выложенное в инете, в силу своего компьютерного чайничизма скачать не могу. Помогите, кто может, не успеваем, нужна срочно запись.

----------


## Я-Ольга

Ой,конечно же не учебный:rolleyes: привычное сочетание со времен доп.образования...а план кружка конечно очень нужен...

----------


## Цинториончик

> Элеутерокок. Раствор в пузырьке. Продается в аптеке. Часто используется спортсменами. Прописывают при упадке сил и общей слабости.


Стоит в холодильнике, но предовала ему большого значения, начну пить. СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Лучшее лекарство - отдых и сон!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Так вот именно от недостатка этого и переутомление на курсы езжу каждый день из дома приходиться очень рано встава сплю не больше 5 часов и третью неделю без выходных. 

девочки огромное спасибо за советы надеюсь я справлюсь!!! Курсы так себе закончатся подробно напишу.

----------


## Рамоновна

Начато голосование за сценарии конкурса "Помним, верим, храним". Заходите в тему и голосуйте. Внимательно читайте условия голосования

ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ - Удачи!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

Голосование за сценарии в этой теме:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131827

Открываете тему- *вверху, над первым сообщением*- таблица с названиями сценариев. Жмете окошки понравившихся сценариев, потом кнопку внизу панели /по-моему, "проголосовать" /у меня она уже пропала, т.к. я проголосовала/ - и все. *Проголосовать каждый должен лично,* модератор ни за кого голосовать не имеет права.

----------


## alesza

Уважаемые форумчане!! Очень срочно нужен сценарий творческого вечера солистки, участницы художественной самодеятельности! Пожалуйста, поделитесь чем можете!

----------


## orsia

*Вишенка-Владимир*, а что за песня? можно попросить комплект???

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*orsia*,
 Завтра проверю в рабочих компах звукарей, что есть - вышлю

*Добавлено через 56 минут*
Никто не изготовлял или покупал задники в виде аппликаций на сетке? Какая должна быть сетка?

----------


## Таня Л

> Как надел я портупею - все тупею и тупею. Нужно название для творческого вечера хорового коллектива. "Мы дарим вам сердца свои" уже было. Нет ли у кого чего-нибудь подходящего и красивого. Может быть связанное с душой. Возможны варианты.


Может "Семь нот души" или "В сердце музыка звучит, в душе - гармония царит!" Эк, меня торкнуло kuku

"Тупой и ещё тупее" - это про меня, я до сих пор проголосовать не могу. :Tu: 

Ребята, просьба, подскажите, пожалуйста, такую вещь: готовим театрализацию на центральной площади (площадь, конечно, громко сказано) к 9 мая. Нам достался блок войны, мы решили сделать в этом году все символически (а то однажды режиссер с области даже танки фанерные придумал). Все картинки сложились, краткий смысл такой - на Россию надвигаются темные силы (Черные полотна и звуковое сопровождение соответственное), а Россия призывает всех подняться на защиту родной земли. Вот тут-то мы рода войск сопоставляем с четырьмя стихиями. Войска - это тоже полотна. Артиллерия - огонь (Красные полотна и звуки: взрывы, залпы орудий), авиация - воздух (Белые полотна и звуки: гул самолетов), пехота - земля (Зеленые полотна и звуки: крики «Ура!»), морфлот – вода (Синие полотна… И ВСЁ! СТУПОР! КАКИЕ ЗВУКИ?). 
Я позже, если нужно, более подробное и развернутое описание всего этого действа  напишу, сейчас в голове все по полочкам разложу…

----------


## MAGISTRA

У нас юбилейный концерт хора патриотичекой песни. "ЖИВИ И ЗДРАВСТВУЙ,НАША ПЕСНЯ".
Прошлый отчетный концерт  назвала "Кружева судьбы". Тему завязали,Оформляли сцену  кружевам. Хорошо получилось.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> морфлот – вода (Синие полотна… И ВСЁ! СТУПОР! КАКИЕ ЗВУКИ?).


Там тоже звук пушек корабельных,пуль.
На 60 лет в Москве на площади очень красиво сделали. Несли полотна,в разрезах фуражки морские "плавают"(крик чаек,шум моря) и тут полотно раздвинули и на земле утонувшие фуражки. Ткани сомкнулись и на поверхности  гвоздики. Песня "ЛЮБЭ" была вроде.

----------


## natasha-krap

ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!
 в понедельник необходимо предоставить материал для агид бригады на тему;"СВЯЗУЮЩАА НИТЬ ПОКАЛЕНИЙ"   о педагогах ветеранах 
  помогите может чем богаты???

----------


## гунька

*alechina666*,



> Хочу Тёркина посадить на грузовик: немного почитает стихи, поугощает народ солдатской кашей, боевые сто грамм нальёт- всё это перед основным театрализованным концертом. Нормально?


Я так думаю, что это будет просто здОрово!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*orsia*,
*orsia*,



> Ищу новую и очень редкую песню (без голоса, соответственно) Олега Газманова и Сосо Павлиашвили под названием "Два голоса". Плюс можно скачать здесь: http://files.mail.ru/9YYQ95. ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ!!!!


Наташ, я думаю, ты вряд ли найдешь в сети минус. Песня новая и совсем неизвестная. Я прошерстила все-нет его нигде!

----------


## Людасик Анатольевна

http://files.mail.ru/YRNFGN посмотрите, может кому пригодится.

----------


## alechina666

Всех благодарю за участие! Советы очень понравились. Возьму все на вооружение! Дай Вам Бог здоровья и удачи в нашем нелёгком деле!

----------


## наташа гергалова

Девочки, компьютерные гении, помогите! Скачала видео, а теперь оказывается его нужно  конвертировать  из FLV в AVI! Подскажите, как это делается либо  где искать, пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Помогите, кто может!
Просим денег на замену кресел, им уже 50 лет, деньги запланированы, но их не дают, пока не представим документальное обоснование, что кресла нужно менять. На что можно сослаться? Может есть нормативы по срокам использования

----------


## Рамоновна

> Помогите, кто может!
> Просим денег на замену кресел, им уже 50 лет, деньги запланированы, но их не дают, пока не представим документальное обоснование, что кресла нужно менять. На что можно сослаться? Может есть нормативы по срокам использования


Может, спросить в бухгалтерии- у них там есть какие-то % износа. А вообще- бред. Им что, 50-летний срок давности ни о чем не говорит? Сфотографируйте их что ли...

----------


## bazievsilisa

здравствуйте) где-то на форуме видела поздравление от Равшана и Джамшута из нашей раши. Это была или песня или стихотворение. Поиск ничего не выдает - помогите найти пожалуйста.

----------


## вокся

> где-то на форуме видела поздравление от Равшана и Джамшута из нашей раши.


это у ведущих точно было. в юбилеях, по-моему..

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Сфотографируйте их что ли...


У  меня была и такая мысль, но сказали, что нужны документы официальные  :Vah:  что не с жиру бесимся, и придумываем ремонт, а есть или предписания пожарников, или признано что-то аварийным по итогам экспертизы. А что может быть на кресла?

----------


## Рамоновна

Дать заключение на состояние мебели вам может дать только специалист или фирма, да еще с лицензией. Мы в одном магазине муз. аппаратуры договорились- они нам как постоянным клиентам помогли списать все с 70-х - 80-х годов, дали нам грамотное заключение. Может, и вам обратиться к каким-нибудь мебельщикам-краснодеревщикам?

А вот что нашла по экспертизе мебели. Правда, новой. Но там много умных слов.
http://www.znaytovar.ru/new2759.html

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Вишенка-Владимир*, вот еще, но как-то понятнее бухгалтерам:


http://www.znaytovar.ru/new2759.html
http://www.znaytovar.ru/new2759.html

Скорее всего, они у вас уже должны быть списаны. А раз списаны, то кресел - ПРОСТО НЕТ! Не существует!

----------


## наташа гергалова

Коллеги, кто нибудь  использует в работе светодиодные экраны? Сегодня у главы района заикнулась об этом, а он неожиданно дал добро. Завтра надо подать смету.  Мое начальство посмотрело прайсы, полазило по интернету и выдало:"Экран больших размеров стоит 1,5 млн. и фирмы  нашей области их вообще не продают". Какой информацией обладаете вы? И если можно  поподробнее о работе с этим экраном.

----------


## lenusik

Не совсем хорошо видно, правда(((
Мы вот такие готовые фонарики запускали. Очень эффектно - уплывающий белый светящийся клин в темноте. Главное, чтобы дождя не было и сильного ветра. Сделаны из какой-то тонкой спец.бумаги, внизу - крестовина со свечой. Воздух внутри нагрелся - и поплыли...

----------


## Натник

> Сделаны из какой-то тонкой спец.бумаги


 а можно узнать, что это за бумага...  :Aga: а то может будет, как с самоклейкой....:biggrin:Если можно подробно расскажите, что, где и в какую цену!:biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> кто нибудь использует в работе светодиодные экраны


Мечта-а-а-а-а. Кака вам повезло - мы о них только мечтаем. С приобретением экрана отпадают проблемы с оформлением сцены, не нужны декорации, экран воспроизводит любую картинку. Ну, вы конечно, видели Евровидение - там вся сцена была заполнена такими экранами (только чуть подороже), в Москве сей час звйзды работают с таким оформлением.
Купить их можно в Москве.

----------


## Рамоновна

> а можно узнать, что это за бумага... а то может будет, как с самоклейкой....Если можно подробно расскажите, что, где и в какую цену!


Нет, здесь как с самоклейкой не получится. Если только вы не богаты на рисовую бумагу. А цена у них- от 100 до... рублей. Можно заказать через интернет-магазин.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Коллеги, кто нибудь  использует в работе светодиодные экраны? Сегодня у главы района заикнулась об этом, а он неожиданно дал добро. Завтра надо подать смету.  Мое начальство посмотрело прайсы, полазило по интернету и выдало:"Экран больших размеров стоит 1,5 млн. и фирмы  нашей области их вообще не продают". Какой информацией обладаете вы? И если можно  поподробнее о работе с этим экраном.


Вот здесь даже можно "поиграться" - закладываете размеры экрана, а вам выдают- количество точек с учетом их диаметра, мощность, цену и т.д. Но что-то дороговато...

----------


## Буква

Добрый день! Очень нужна помощь! Скорая! Нет ли у кого сценария с участием одних только клоунов.Заранее Спасибо!!!

----------


## гунька

*Буква*,
Вы напишите, на какую тему нужен сценарий. Так ведь очень трудно помочь, не зная, что конкретно Вам надо.

----------


## Prokaza

Здравствуйте всем! Только здесь надеюсь на помощь! Коллектив потерял минусовку, не знаем, кто пел эту песню, ее авторов и где искать, может, кому-то знакома, или кто-то знает, где взять плюс или минус! Пыталась найти сама, но ничего не получается. Привожу первый куплет и припев:
1. Кругом звенят колокола,
К кому взывает наше время,
Кто на Руси хлебнул сполна
Судьбы - тяжелой ноши бремя.
Кто на развалинах церквей
Читал во здравие молитву
И в лихолетье черных дней
Не разлюбил свою отчизну.
Припев:Колокола, колокола,
Светлы надежды и лишь с вами
Российский звон ,колокола,
Взовьется вновь над куполами.
Ко-ло-ко-ла!

----------


## гунька

*Prokaza*,
 Лен, к сожалению, песню такую не нашла. У меня огромный архив комплектов песен о России и все прослушать просто времени не хватает. Несколько комплектов, связанных с православием и россией, залила сюда.http://files.mail.ru/S598SA
Может, они вам помогут. Если нужны песни о России, обращайтесь. Всегда рада помочь.

----------


## energizer70

подбросьте пожалуйста идею по поводу проведения выпускного в школе раннего развития!!!!

----------


## Prokaza

Алена! Спасибо большое! Сразу нет возможности все закачать, но, постепенно, постараюсь!!!

----------


## Буква

Гунька, мне нужен сценарий ( а точнее 2): один на тему "Выпускник младших классов ( 4-й класс) или проводы из 4-го класса", чтобы там участвовали только клоуны. И еще сценарий конкурса для взрослых "Затейник" (типа КВН), чтобы там было: 1. визитка, 2. дом. задание, 3. подарок. Лучшие сценарии (из нашего коллектива) будут поставлены. Спасибочки!!!

----------


## areshek

Друзья, помогите! Вот уже несколько дней бъюсь со сценарием юбилейного концерта (5 лет) народного хора ветеранов "Вдохновение", а вдохновение меня не посещает. Мне показалась красивой тема, увиденная здесь на форуме "Кружева судьбы, куржева жизни". Написала пролог, а дальше не могу развить тему. Они выступают в академической манере (2 стройных рада - женский и мужской), руководитель - человек советской хоровой школы. "Сдвинуть их с места" в прямом смысле вряд ли получиться. Конечно будут гости - творческие коллктивы ДК. Могу использовать видеопроектор, но документального материала очень мало (около 10 фотографий). Сложность ещё  в том, что и у руководителя хора 60-летний юбилей (4 апреля). Руководители хора позиционируют концерт как юбилейный концерт хора.  Нет, не могу развить тему. Помогите.

----------


## Буква

Девочки, милые, помогите пожалуйста. Вся надежда на Вас. Нужен сценарий "Выпускник младших классов ( 4-й класс) или проводы из 4-го класса", чтобы там участвовали только клоуны.

----------


## orsia

*Миронова*, посмотри здесь! не понимаю, зачем эту тему у ведущих оставили....  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=124763

----------


## MAGISTRA

Коллеги,вручайте!  Нужно придумать слоган Дворца культуры! Что-то никак не получается! Помигите!
И кто  делал МИССИЮ! Поделитесь!

----------


## Зиночка

Помогите придумать программу на защиту подтверждения звания "народный коллектив" защита будет проходить летом, ума не приложу что делать:frown:

----------


## вокся

> И кто  делал МИССИЮ!


а это о чем? Может я и делала, но не знаю, что это именно она?))))

----------


## orsia

*MAGISTRA*,слоган - что-то типа "Мы работаем - вы отдыхаете!"??? В чем должен быть смысл???

----------


## MAGISTRA

Миссия - это определение концепции работы,цели,задачи,методы достижения целей итд. Слоган. Все правильно поняли. Из серии ))"Мы делаем город чище")), ""Дворец-добрых дел творец" итд,но хочется звучнее

----------


## orsia

*MAGISTRA*, я бы "миссию" программой развития (или деятельности) назвала...

----------


## MAGISTRA

> я бы "миссию" программой развития (или деятельности) назвала...


Вы правы,но в документе она так и называется"Миссия"

----------


## вокся

> я бы "миссию" программой развития (или деятельности) назвала..





> Вы правы,но в документе она так и называется"Миссия"


,боже мой.... Сегодня огорошу народ. что мы работаем не правильно)))

----------


## MAGISTRA

> боже мой.... Сегодня огорошу народ. что мы работаем не правильно)))


НАСКОЛЬКО ПОМНЮ,Я НЕ ПРОСИЛА  НИКОГО ОГОРОШИВАТЬ НАРОД О ТОМ КАК ВЫ РАБОТАЕТЕ,ЭТО ВАШЕ ЛИЧНОЕ ДЕЛО И НАВЕРНО ЭТО ВЫ БУДЕТЕ ОБСУЖДАТЬ НЕ С БОГОМ И ЗДЕСЬ,А В КОЛЛЕКТИВЕ.
МОЯ ПРОСЬБА БЫЛА ПОМОЧЬ ПРИДУМАТЬ СЛОГАН. ДУМАЮ,ЧТО МНОГИЕ СТАЛКИВАЛИСЬ СО СТРАТЕГИЕЙ РАЗВИТИЯ МУП (ИЛИ МИССИЯ) И БЛАГОДАРЮ ВСЕХ,КТО ОТКЛИКНУЛСЯ! ВЫ ОЧЕНЬ ПОМОГЛИ!! ВСЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!!

----------


## вокся

> НАСКОЛЬКО ПОМНЮ,Я НЕ ПРОСИЛА  НИКОГО ОГОРОШИВАТЬ НАРОД О ТОМ КАК ВЫ РАБОТАЕТЕ,ЭТО ВАШЕ ЛИЧНОЕ ДЕЛО И НАВЕРНО ЭТО ВЫ БУДЕТЕ ОБСУЖДАТЬ НЕ С БОГОМ И ЗДЕСЬ,А В КОЛЛЕКТИВЕ.


Марина. О том как мы работаем, это, действительно, наше  личное дело. Но, считая себя не последними людьми в нашей профессии, мы готовы  при этом учиться. Насколько я помню и понимаю, этот форум для обмена опытом. И если это правильный, позитивный  опыт, то...
  и  в качестве констатации фактов: я, действительно, на работе рассказала о том, что Программа развития, возможно, имеет по документам ещё и иное название. Это вызвало недоумение. У нас такого  ещё нет, но вполне возможно,что скоро доберется и до нашей глубинки.  А мы уже будем морально готовы. Спасибо.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Миссия - это определение концепции работы,цели,задачи,методы достижения целей итд.


Стало так интересно, что полезла в поиск. Нашла МИССИЮ только в преломлении религии и бизнеса. Видимо, это действительно что-то новое, неизведанное. 
Но почитав про миссию в компании   http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-1633/   , не нашла особой разницы между программой развития. 
Скорее всего, *миссия*- очередная дань моде.

----------


## MAGISTRA

[QUOTE=Рамоновна]не нашла особой разницы между программой развития. 
Скорее всего, миссия- очередная дань моде.[/QUOTE
Согласна полностью, Это стратегия развития. К сожалению не могу выложить документ (еще не владею),но когда я прочитала образец,по которой мы должны делать документ,подумала,что это как минимум разработка НАСА. Ну любят у нас поумничать! Ну когда мы слоганы для ДК придумывали?? Что от этого билеты будут лучше продаваться,если на рекламу денег нет.

----------


## Таня Л

Зиночка, народные коллективы разные. У меня - народный эстрадный театр, мы  для подтверждения ставим эстрадные постановки и спектакли. Вокальные коллективы готовят часовую концертную программу, хореографические - так же. И то, концертная программа требуется не для подтверждения а для получения звания. Подтверждаем же звание участием в областных, региональных и всероссийских конкурсах. (В Саратовской области так)
Можно подробнее, что за коллектив, какая программа требуется, регламент программы.

----------


## orsia

*Рамоновна*, мы писали (в прошедшем времени в связи с увольнением) программу развития на каждый год (но у нас не было образца), куда вписывали предполагаемые доходы - расходы учреждения, предложения по новшествам и улучшениям работы (70% из них из года в год ходят), наш перспективный план, проекты на новый сезон, предполагаемую концепцию наших больших мероприятий и чего от этого городу и населению будет (какое влияние окажет развитие нашего учреждение на развитие всего города и повышение общей культуры населения)

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки, мальчики SOSkuku:eek: в понедельник проводим фестиваль творческих коллективов, а я вчера только узнала, что решили его проводить совершенно в другой форме, все коллективы (их в этом году к сожалению не много) будут сидеть за столиками, в начале ведущая - хозяюшка знакомит со всеми коллективами подходит к каждому столику, а они делают представление своего коллектива в произвольной форме маленькое около 1 минутки, а потом уже начинается фестиваль, но фома что-то типа Эх, Семёновна. Не могу ничего найти подобного по сценарию от чего отталкнуться. Может кто-то проводил нечто подобное. Буду благодарна любому материалу. :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Цинториончик

Рябята у меня тоже просьба, в прошлом году первый раз проводили конкурс среди работающей молодёжи "Мир моей профессии", вот и в этом году планируем в июне мне надо положение написать, может быть кто-то проводит подобные конкурсы, поделитесь материалом!!! Просто хочется что-то новое внести может быть какие-то конкурсы, номинации!

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. Пришел детский садик, просит о помощи. Какой-то у них "сабантуй". И рады бы посидеть-помозговать, да временем лишним не располагаем. А надо это все к 1 июня.
Нужна (цитата)
 "детско-взрослая концертная программа, творчески иллюстрирующая достижения детского сада, либо те или иные аспекты работы дошкольного учреждения. 2-3 номера общей продолжительностью 10 минут.
Критерии оценки. 
Наглядность материалов и легкость восприятия особенностей педагогической деятельности участника фестиваля.
Степень вовлеченности детей в концертные номера.
Влияние концертной программы на создание праздничного настроения у зрителей." 
Детей человек 10-12 и взрослых человек 6. 

Может быть кто-то, где-то, что-то подобное видел? Спасибо.

----------


## Васютка

Всем здравствуйте. Обращаюсь с огромной просьбой! Срочно  к понедельнику  надо сдать сценарий  Дня реки. Река не большая - местная. В принципе я набросала, но чего -то нехватает. Если можете помочь советом - буду очень благодарна.

----------


## elen73leukhina

Здравствуйте!Мы делали концерт творческого коллектива, который подтверждал звание. Туда входили лучшие номера танцевального ансамбля, некоторые сольные номера с участием коллектива(подтанцовка).Можно использовать рассказ о коллективе, его руководителе и участниках(мы вели рассказ о группах-у нас их 3).Этот концер чем то похож на юбилейный, только без поздравлений и подарков!!!**

----------


## dgu31

Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчане!!!Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь и поддержку.Хочу выразить самые теплые слова благодарности за форум!!!Сказочно!!!А просьба моя такова: на День молодежи хочу провести открытый фестиваль Танцев без правил.Это проект такой по ТНТ шёл.Я его назвала "Шаг вперёд".При учете,что в нашем районе профессиональной хореографии нет.А желающих танцевать - много!!!Молодежь горит.Приглашаю из областного центра профессиональную танцевальную команду.Всё будет проходить на площади,на открытом воздухе.Помогите со сценарием.Не хочу слизывать телевизионный проект.Что с жюри делать???И т.д. Буду рада любому мнению.Заранее спасибо,с уважением,Юлианна. dgu31@mail.ru

----------


## Цинториончик

> СПАСИБО!!!  Если будет нужно, скину, что у меня есть.



Танюш, теперь я к тебе мы 11 июня будем проводить вручение паспартов, скинь пожалуйста что у вас есть.

А с авторалли наверное никто не сталкивался, все молчат. Ладно начну бороздить просторы нэта!!!

----------


## Таня Л

> Танюш, теперь я к тебе мы 11 июня будем проводить вручение паспартов, скинь пожалуйста что у вас есть.


На почту бросила :smile: Ещё раз спасибо за помощь и с возвращением! :wink:

----------


## Таня Л

> на День молодежи хочу провести открытый фестиваль Танцев без правил.Это проект такой по ТНТ шёл.Я его назвала "Шаг вперёд".


мы тоже что-то подобное планируем, сценарий пока в разработке. Может в конце недели вместе подумаем?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*dgu31*,
*ТЛ*,
 Девочки, и со мной поделитесь таким Положением и идеями. Собираюсь на день молодежи провести конкурс типа "Даешь, молодежь" но пока еще не приступала к созданию сценария.

Доброго времени суток всем!!!!

----------


## Таня Л

*dgu31*,
*Алла и Александр*,
 Завтра после обеда брошу наше Положение, напишу, что и как планируем. Что-нибудь вместе потом подумаем :smile:

----------


## Таня Л

dgu31,
Алла и Александр
Спасибо Наташе (orsia) за то, что она уже давным-давно выставила ссылки на сценарии ко Дню молодежи, посмотрите здесь, много интересного есть http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=120669

----------


## lesyanew

Подскажите пожалуйста, где темка "День медика", чего-т я потерялась...

----------


## Натали_я

*lesyanew*,

Сюда - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98830

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. Девочки-мальчики, не могу попасть в беседку культработников:frown: Обращался уже и к админам. Пока ничего:frown:
У кого-нибудь есть такая проблема? Как решили?

----------


## наташа гергалова

Коллеги, помогите, пожалуйста. 9 проводим фестиваль ТОСов, просят в финале "изюминку". Решила использовать символ района: металлическая конструкция в виде снопа. В снопе 15 колосьев по числу поселений. Сноп перевязан золотой лентой, где написано название нашего района. Вижу финал торжественной части таким: на сцену по очереди выходят главы поселений, всего 15 чел. Каждый держит за руку ребенка-"пчелу" (символ ТОСов), который говорит 2-х стишье о том, как хорошо, что есть эти самые ТОСы, что они делают и т.д. После этого каждый глава вставляет в макет символа свой колос. Последним выходит глава района и обвязывает сноп лентой. И дальше заключительные слова, какой то стишок смысл которого в том, что вместе мы одно целое, вместе мы - сила, и только в таком единении району жить и процветать. И массовое исполнение гимна ТОСов. А теперь - просьба: помогите сочинить этот самый стишок, у меня с этим  :Jopa: . Очень-очень-очень прошу!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Маргоshа

> . А теперь - просьба: помогите сочинить этот самый стишок, у меня с этим


Живем мы с Вами по соседству,
Скажите, как нашли мы средство,
Чтобы общаться в радость нам?!
Чтоб радоваться тем словам,
Как "Добрый день" иль "Добрый вечер",
Чтобы несли лишь счастье встречи,
Дарил улыбки ваш порог!
И каждый помогал, чем смог
Своим соседям в трудный час!
Так пусть ваш свет прекрасных глаз
Нам вечно светит, как маяк,
Коль было что у нас не так,
Словом лихим не поминайте,
И поздравления принимайте!

Это вообще-то было поздравление с Д.рождения, ну, если можно что-то переделать?

----------


## Рамоновна

Дорогие коллеги! Расстаюсь с вами на 10 дней- еду в санаторий. Впервые за 20 лет работы!!! Заслужила. Ехать почему-то не хочется. Все говорят, что это потому, что я не знаю, что это такое. Может, они и правы. Скоро узнаю сама.

Пока собирала справки и обходила врачей- многое узнала о своем здоровье. У кардиолога в кабинете услышала категоричное: "у вас синдром внезапной смерти" Каково? Вышла- и сердце закололо так, как никогда раньше... Стою- и двинуться не могу. А в голове: "ну вот и наступил синдром". Как они так могут? 

На себе почувствовала, что СЛОВОМ МОЖНО УБИТЬ.

БЕРЕГИТЕ ОКРУЖАЮЩИХ И БЛИЗКИХ, НЕ БЕЙТЕ ИХ СЛОВАМИ! Это больно.

----------


## гунька

*Рамоновна*,
Ира, лечись и ни о чем плохом не думай! Туда мы всегда успеем! мы еще тут не всех осчастливили...:biggrin:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> На себе почувствовала, что СЛОВОМ МОЖНО УБИТЬ.


К сожалению, врачи,которые должны помогать и душевно тоже, очень мало думают о том, что говорят.
Мне тоже после операции врач, которая делала кесарево пришла и сказала - ой, разрезала я вас больше, чем надо, и что-то мне внутри не понравилось, я стала отрывать, а оказалось, что это матка такая :eek:
Мне тогда повезло, что они остановились в своём усердии, и ещё повезло, что постоянно была накачиваема обезболивающими, и слова её восприняла как в полусне. Ну а потом некогда задумываться стало, надо было работать, дочь растить,, а затем вторую,  начала вспоминать с юмором.  
Не переживай, наверное ехать не хочется, потому, что мы как лошади рабочие - постоянно в какую-то работу впряжены, и остановиться хоть ненадолго это для нас непривычно.
Всё у нас будет хорошо :biggrin:

----------


## Натник

*Рамоновна*,желаем приятного отдыха!  :flower:  Набирайтесь сил, здоровья, они вам еще пригодятся! :Aga:

----------


## Скибыч

*Рамоновна*,
 Санаторий - это очень здорово. Не был никогда, но наслышан. Ве будет хорошо!!!

----------


## Цинториончик

> Дорогие коллеги! Расстаюсь с вами на 10 дней- еду в санаторий.



В начале напугалась, а потом порадовалась за вас, отбросьте все плохие мысли, ни кого не слушайте - ОСОБЕННО ВРАЧЕЙ, и отдыхайте. Возращайтесь с новыми силами и идеями, а мы будем скучать!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

СПАСИБО-СПАСИБО-СПАСИБО!!!

Сегодня заскочила домой за нехватающими вещами /благо санаторий в 20 км от дома/. Первое впечатление- вырвали с корнем и посадили на новое место. Учусь *медленно* ходить. Процедуры заканчиваются только к 14.00. Потом-падаю спать. А к вечеру ближе- за ноутбук- скоро День медика и тамадю выпускной.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> за ноутбук- скоро День медика и тамадю выпускной


нда-с, вот и отправь культурного работника отдыхать :biggrin:
У меня муж в отпуск без ноута тоже не ездит, у него задача - пока мы на море, написать какой-нибудь ну очень страшно нужный сценарий  :Vah: 
Ира, ты хоть спи побольше :Aga: , а то и в санатории не отдохнёшь нормально :biggrin:

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики, привет!  А у меня (и, наверно, не только у меня) новая головная боль - торжественный прием медалистов школ и "краснодипломников" у главы администрации, который я готовлю впервые. До меня  из года в год всё было по простой схеме - "вот Вася Пупкин с родителями, ура-ура Васе Пупкину, на тебе, Вася, премию, а родителям благодарность..." Пара -тройка песен, шампусик, фотка с главой у администрации.
Я не собиралась менять схему, т.к. сам прием мне придется только написать, частично организовать, а проводить его будет другой человек (у меня намечается более интересное мероприятие - международный молодежный форум). 
Но возникло  НО. 
В этом году будут чествовать около 40 выпускников + приблизительно 100 родителей-бабушек/дедушек + человек 20 учителей + человек 10 из администрации. Результат - зал не вмещает всех желающих))) Значит, приём необходимо провести в ином зале. В РДК. И значит вариант "...вот Вася Пупкин с родителями, ура-ура Васе Пупкину, на тебе, Вася, премию, а родителям благодарность..." Пара -тройка песен, шампусик, фотка..." не прокатит...
Кто проводил что-то подобное? Это не должен быть выпускной. На мой взгляд, это не должен быть парад успешных, т.к. всех успешных мы чествовали в феврале... 
НО. Принимаю и рассматриваю любые предложения и идеи. Пожалуйста...
и если эту тему уже обсуждали, то подскажите где)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вокся*,
 У нас нечто подобное происходит в июне месяце. В районе объявляется единый день Выпускных балов. Но перед проведением оных на местах, все выпускники съезжаются в город. Все действие проходит на центральной площади. И вот здесь все и происходит. К главе района так же подходят медалисты с родителями. На этом празднике чествуются победители всех общероссийских олимпиад и конкурсов, а так же молодые спортсмены. Присваиваются звания. Для девушек и для юношей. (Типа Грация ) От каждой школы чествуют одного учителя. Учителей выводят выпускники. Потом они с учителями танцуют вальс. 
Еще в одном блоке На танец  приглашают Глав поселений и мэров города и района, директоров школ - это в завершении. Ученики приглашают на танец, так же, всех учителей и родителей.
Все это идет блоками и сильно не напрягает. Смотрится хорошо. 
Мой муж написал Гимн нашего поселка. На одном из таких балов - этот Гимн исполнялся. Наш танцевальный коллектив сделал на него хореографическую зарисовку. Под эту композицию обыграли вынос флага Сальского района. Было очень красиво.
Ну и в конце праздника в воздух взлетают шары с триколором.

----------


## Алисочка

Один праздник прошел, а на носу второй.
*11 июля - Всемирный день Шоколада*

Самый вкусный и сладкий праздник :Ok:  Но мы хотим назвать его *"Всемирный день шоколада и сладких удовольствий"*

1 Викторина про шоколад
2 Марафон по поеданию шоколадных конфет на скорость
3 Конкурс - дегустация "Бабушкино клубничное варенье"

Кто проводил что-то подобное или просто есть идеи, мысли, буду очень рада

----------


## Натник

Девочки и мальчики! Помогите найти тему и страницу, на которой Ира-Рамоновна дала ссылки на сайты рифмоплеты...Не могу  найти и вспомнить, где это было...:biggrin:

----------


## orsia

*Натник*, если ты о сайтах - рифмоплетах, набери  в поиске словарь рифм. Вот парочка: http://rifmovnik.ru/ , http://www.vsemusic.ru/literature/dictionary/rifma.php

----------


## Цинториончик

> Сейчас отправлю несколько вариантов, выберешь.





> Сейчас мероприятие отведем, потом скину, есть такая


*Скибыч*

 :Aga:  :Ok:  :Aga: Спасибочки всем огромное, такой шикарный выбор на все случаи жизни!!! Спасибо 
что Вы есть!!! :flower:  :Oj:  :flower: 




> Помогите, кто может очень нужно оригинальные идеи на открытие межрегионального фестиваля казачьей культуры


Может сделать ввиде рассказа былины с действием на сцене или видеорядом. Или как в таком то уезде на земле Русской собрался народ чесной.................. я в таком стиле скидывала сценарий в тему фестивали у нас конечно мероприе по уровню куда меньше, но может просто возьмёте за идею и разовьёте!kuku

----------


## вокся

Реальный SOS! На нашем форуме есть раздел бесплатных минусовок. И вот, что мне пишут, когда я пытаюсь открыть страничку: "IP адрес находится в черном списке ht-systems.ru за нарушения. Пройдите по ссылке ниже для разблокирования в течение 5ти минут."
Это значит, что мой комп кто-то "захватил" и творит с него что хочет:redface:? Я-то точно не нарушала...:eek:
И стоит ли переходить по предложенной ниже ссылке?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*вокся*,
 Никуда не переходи, ни по каким ссылкам. Если не можешь войти обратись к админу. Напиши, в какой рахдел пытаешься войти. Хотя в других разделах пишут, что сегодня на форуме были проблемы со входом.

----------


## Irenka-da

Обращаюсь за скорой помощью! вышла из отпуска, "обрадовали" областным фестивалем национальных культур (а я так надеялась что отдадут другим), осталось 2 недели, пожалуйста помогите идеей по шествию (просят что-то необычное - предложила шествовать спинами вперед - необычно ведь:biggrin:) и какие персонажи могут открыть фестиваль, национальности трогать не хочется. Буду рада всем подсказкам!

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята, что-то я торможу не могу найти проведение выпускных балов, мне 25 проводить районный выпускной но торжественны вручение медалей чествование родителей и конечно выпускников. Где-то видела вроде и не могу найти. Направьте слепого!!!

----------


## Таня Л

> Ребята, что-то я торможу не могу найти проведение выпускных балов,


Посмотри здесь, в разделе для ведущих.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126662

----------


## вокся

> Где-то видела вроде и не могу найти.


бал

----------


## вокся

> мне 25 проводить районный выпускной но торжественны вручение медалей чествование родителей и конечно выпускников.


Я в этом году впервые готовлю прием у главы.  Схема, я так понимаю, стандартная. Я по стандарту и делала. 

*Прием 2010.*

----------


## oksanagdo

девочки, мальчики, помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!что-то не клеится у меня сценарий митинга ко Дню Памяти и Скорби. Может есть у кого готовый?  Буду еще сама думать, может все же родится что-то........

----------


## Скибыч

Здравствуйте, люди добрые. Проблема возникла. С двух компьютеров могу выйти в беседку культработников, а с этого нет.:mad: Выдает ошибку и все. Подскажите в чем дело, кто грамотный.

----------


## tamada023

Коллеги, помогите! Срочно надо выбрать монолог для чтения на вступительных экзаменах в ВУЗ. Буду благодарна всем!

Мой эл. адрес: irasyzran @yandex.ru

----------


## гунька

*tamada023*,
А примерно на какую тему нужен монолог? И в какой ВУЗ? В театральный?

----------


## tamada023

Готовлюсь в академию культуры поступать, но времени ужасно не хватает! Пытаюсь всё успеть: приготовить авторский сценарий, выучить стихи, басню и монолог. Я очень стараюсь! Спасибо за отклики, буду на связи.

Мой эл.ящик irasyzran@yandex.ru

----------


## Буква

Дорогие форумчане, еще раз прошу вашей помощи!!! Нужен сценарий срочно на тему "Лидер клубного дела". Напишу названия первых 2 тем: 1. "Это я! Это я! Это все мои друзья!!!" 2. Клубник нового тысячелетия. Если у кого есть нароботки, поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Дорогие форумчане, еще раз прошу вашей помощи!!! Нужен сценарий срочно на тему "Лидер клубного дела". Напишу названия первых 2 тем: 1. "Это я! Это я! Это все мои друзья!!!" 2. Клубник нового тысячелетия. Если у кого есть нароботки, поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!!!


много материала здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=119786

----------


## Зарница

Девочки - помогите пожалуйста!!! Мне срочно нужна подборка сценариев на тему Древней Греции, про богов - не важно какой это сценарий: детский, взрослый, 8 марта или новый год - мне нужна только тема.
Я понимаю - сейчас из за жары даже глаза открывать лень, но на вас у меня последняя надежда.

----------


## гунька

*Зарница*,



> Девочки - помогите пожалуйста!!! Мне срочно нужна подборка сценариев на тему Древней Греции, про богов - не важно какой это сценарий: детский, взрослый, 8 марта или новый год - мне нужна только тема.


Ленусь, выходи в скайп, туда скину.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Зарница*,
Ленусь, проверяй почту, скинула сценарий. Прадв я не совсем поняла, что нужно, но там (в сценарии) есть боги Др.Греции, имеющие отношение к искусству. Может пригодится. Удачи!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Дорогие мои! Помогите с музыкой к празднику Нептуна. Совсем нет времени ее подыскивать, а праздник намечен на пятницу. :rolleyes: Зашиваюсь.. Завтра празднуем окончание уборки у себя, а к концу недели в соседнем хозяйстве.

----------


## Таня Л

> Мне срочно нужна подборка сценариев на тему Древней Греции


Всем привет! Лена отправила на почту... Надеюсь, что не поздно, интернет дурковал.

----------


## Цинториончик

Рябята всем привет, вот вышла из отпуска и к вам с просьбой сразу, может у кого-ибудь есть наработки по Дню ВДВ. Буду очень благодарна, нужен и митинг и концерт, так что подойдёт любой материал!!!

----------


## Цинториончик

> С возвращением!!!


Танечка, спасибочки!!! :Oj:  Работаю 3 день, но что-то так тяжко, что ощущение что уже второй понедельник наступил без выходных!!! :eek: :Jopa: kuku Этот День ВДВ меня с ума сведёт!!! :Aga:

----------


## LILY2709

Дорогие форумчане! Большая просьба помогите  наработками  по открытию спортивных игр регионального уровня зимней тематики. Если кому то нужно могу дать сценарий летних игр.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Дорогие форумчане! Большая просьба помогите наработками по открытию спортивных игр регионального уровня зимней тематики. Если кому то нужно могу дать сценарий летних игр.


Рада бы помочь, но проводила тоже только летние!!! Увы!!! Но если скините летние буду благодарна 7 августа проводить районные. Можно в личку!

----------


## LILY2709

*Цинториончик*,

Лови!!!:smile:

----------


## Кремлева

*Скибыч*,
 Огромное спасибо за Ваши советы.  Начала писать сценарий театрализованного представления. Хочется что-то необычное сделать.

----------


## Кремлева

*Рамоновна*,
 Спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Лови!!!


 Поймала, спасибочки! Если нужно скину вам летние сценарии у нас правда областные проходили, но по схеме всё так же!

----------


## дашутка

Дорогие культработники!!! Может кто-нибудь проводил экологический праздник? Очень нужны стихи, да и вообще любой материал про Землю, природу и т.д. В августе будем проводить мероприятие по экологии, а сценарий составить пока не получается. Спасайте!!!:eek:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Дорогие культработники!!! Может кто-нибудь проводил экологический праздник? Очень нужны стихи, да и вообще любой материал про Землю, природу и т.д. В августе будем проводить мероприятие по экологии, а сценарий составить пока не получается. Спасайте!!!


http://thl.narod.ru/3/ekolog.htm здесь можно взять интересное название для праздника, а уж сценариев в интернете-!!! Наберите СЦЕНАРИЙ ЭКОЛОГИЧЕСКОГО ПРАЗДНИКА- и выбирайте, что сердцу дорого.

----------


## Symeon

*Уважаемые коллеги!*

Приглашаю всех вас в раздел "Хореография", где силами музыкального руководителя Валерии Вержаковой выкладывается уникальный материал по детской хореографии http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...wpost&t=133278 Поскольку вам, также как и музыкальным руководителям, часто приходится брать на себя творческие обязанности хореографа, думаю, что предлагаемый материал будет вам не только интересен, но и действительно необходим.

Только одна, но убедительная просьба: пожалуйста, выражайте свое отношение к материалу только кнопочкой "Спасибо"! Хочу предупредить, чтобы не было обид и недоумений по этому поводу, что сообщения с текстами "Прелесть!", "Супер", "Спасибки", "Ты- солнышко!", "Ты - умничка!", "Сюси-Пуси", "Тыри-Пыри" и "тыгыдым" буду безжалостно удалять.

Если вам захочется разместить подобный материал в теме, пожалуйста, почитайте правила, опубликованные Лерой в первом сообщении темы.

----------


## Цинториончик

> Приглашаю всех вас в раздел "Хореография", где силами музыкального руководителя Валерии Вержаковой выкладывается уникальный материал по детской хореографии http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...wpost&t=133278 Поскольку вам, также как и музыкальным руководителям, часто приходится брать на себя творческие обязанности хореографа, думаю, что предлагаемый материал будет вам не только интересен, но и действительно необходим.



А я не могу перейдти по сылке. Я что-то делаю не так! Ребята ещё подскажите как попасть на темки Семиона???

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Цинториончик*,
 Темы для хореографов - здесь 
А здесь творческий блог Symeon

----------


## Миронова

Хотим провести концерт Назад в СССР может быть у кого-нибудь что-нибудь имеется в этом направлении. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Таня Л

Всем привет! Надюша, как все прошло? Все идеи спалила жара... 
Ребята, дайте волшебный пендель. В этом году городу 230 лет, как мы уже только на День города не измудрялись: карнавал делали, истроческую театрализацию тоже, каждое учреждение делали свою картинку, торт картонный "пекли"... Что можно сделать ещё? Парад невест кто-нибудь делал? Подскажите, как невест искали и за чей счет их одевали? По-поводу концертных площадок, городка атракционов, выставок и т.д., это все будет. Начало должно быть АХ на час-полтора.

----------


## PETROVICH-15

> *PETROVICH-15*,
> 
> Как вариант, программу можно построить по принципу генеологического дерева...


Спасибо большое! Мне очень понравилась идея. А не подскажите где можно найти материал на подобную тему? :flower:

----------


## svetlanaber

Девочки, миленькие, подскажите. В воскресенье 22 августа юбилей у женщины 55 лет. Будет всего 10 человек, пригласили на 2 часа. Возраст от 50 - 60 лет. Что самое главное ухватить? Хочу, как всегда машину времени, я ее уже проводила, репортаж для юбиляра, может кричалку в честь именинницы, может еще на мысль какую подтолкнете? Буду очень признательна!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки-мальчики! Очень нужен материал для литературно-музыкальной композиции "Донской души просторы необъятны" Буду рада любой помощи и подсказке. Выручайте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки-мальчики! Очень нужен материал для литературно-музыкальной композиции "Донской души просторы необъятны" Буду рада любой помощи и подсказке. Выручайте, пожалуйста.


Вот это пойдет? Но это про ДОН.

----------


## Цинториончик

> может еще на мысль какую подтолкнете? Буду очень признательна!!!



Я делаю шуточные подарки материал есть в Чем развлечь гостей. Можно экспромт но 2 часа это самое начало там наверное лучше застольные моменты, Расшифруйте комплиментами-прилагательными имя юбилярши, каждую букву. Придумайте девиз на будующий год Не дня без... самому оригинальному сувенир. Можно шуточно вручить медаль, можно в юнные пенсионеры или пионеры принять!!!

----------


## oksanagdo

Люди!!!!!!! Может у кого то есть хорошие фонограммы "Первоклашка" и "учат в школе". Все сеть облазила, а везде такое .......

----------


## Rusapol

Здравствуйте дорогие обитатели этого прекрасного форума:)))) Было бы очень приятно, если бы Вы смогли мне помочь!!! Срочно нужен сценарий закрытия фестиваля детских оздоровительных лагерей!!! Примерный ход такой: Россия-область-ДОЛ! Заранее большое спасибо:))))

----------


## гунька

*Rusapol*,
Попробуй зайти на сайт лагеря ДОЛ, там много разных хороших разностей, может, что там выберешь. Извини, что промочь не смогла, просто так давно не работала в лагере, что все забылось.
Вот ссылочка:  http://fdl.do.am/publ/79-1-0-148
http://fdl.do.am/publ/56

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. Девочки-мальчики, никто не богат минусовкой "Я люблю этот мир"(Мигуля-Дементьев-Самоцветы)? Спасибо.

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки, мальчики нужна визитка для молодого библиотекаря тематика не задана, просто надо отразить молодостьи библиотечное дело. Никогда с этим не сталкивалась да и если честно далека от библиотечной тематики.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Скибыч*,
Юра, посмотри вот здесь: http://www.ruminus.ru/index.html

----------


## Рамоновна

*Цинториончик*,
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/rina.65/
http://www.biblioterra.ru/okrkon.php
http://pcrb.ucoz.ru/publ/3-1-0-6

----------


## Рамоновна

СКОРАЯ ПОМОЩЬ очищена. Все "помогалки"- в родных темах.

Появились новые темы:
 ПАРАДЫ    http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133450 
и ПРАЗДНИК ЦВЕТОВ   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133450

Сообщения типа МУЖЧИНА ВЫ МЕНЯ ВОЛНУЕТЕ, ВСЕХ ЦЕЛУЮ, СПАСИИИИБО, Я НОСТАЛЬГИРУЮ, и прочее- удалены.

----------


## Надинка

Ребята, караул, ввожу пароль пишет что не верный, послала запрос на смену пароля, вывел страничку моей первой регистрации, не знаю как быть, у меня паника. Цинториончик!!!

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята я разобралась, я снова с вами!!! Чуть приступ не случился думаю ну всё, фу аж в жа бросило, но слава Богу я ТУТ с любимым ФОРУМОМ!!!!

----------


## гунька

*Цинториончик*,
 Надюшка, мы рады, что ты снова с нами! У меня так же было и тоже паника была...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Прошу помощи! Нужны документы по профессиональным коллективам - нормативы, штатное, и т.д. Может кто-то встречал. И по Учреждениям культуры. Где нормативы найти по нашим сотрудникам? На сколько работников например полагается отдел кадров?

----------


## Victorya

У меня на работе точно есть нечто подобное, но точно не помню есть литам о кадровике... Помню, что о техничкам есть с нормативами,  о рабочем по обслуживанию здания и т.д.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,

Марин, вот что есть у меня.

*Примерный перечень должностей работников
народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективов* 

Драматические театры, театры кукол, театры эстрады, 
миниатюры, театры чтеца и агиттеатры
•	режиссер
•	художник - постановщик - зав. худ. частью

Музыкальные театры
•	режиссер
•	хормейстер - зав. худ. частью
•	аккомпаниатор (педагог по вокалу)

Оркестры
•	дирижер

Ансамбли народного и классического танца
•	балетмейстер
•	аккомпаниатор

Ансамбли эстрадного, бального танца
•	балетмейстер
•	аккомпаниатор концертмейстер

Агитбригады
•	режиссер

Ансамбли песни и танца
•	хормейстер
•	балетмейстер
•	аккомпаниатор

Хоры (вокальные коллективы)
•	хормейстер
•	аккомпаниатор

Цирковые коллективы
•	режиссер
•	балетмейсте

Кино-, видеостудии
•	режиссер
•	техник звукозаписи

Фотостудии
•	фотограф - художник - руководитель студии
•	техник

Студии изобразительного и декоративно-прикладного искусства
•	художник - руководитель студии
•	техник

Театры балета
•	балетмейстер
•	художник - постановщик - заведующий художественной частью

Вокально-инструментальные ансамбли, рок-группы
•	руководитель коллектива
•	звукорежиссер 


*Штаты народного коллектива*

	Продолжительность рабочего дня штатных руководителей «народных» коллективов составляет 40 часов в неделю. В рабочее время штатных творческих работников народных коллективов засчитывается время, затраченное на подготовку и проведение спектаклей, специальных занятий, групповых и индивидуальных репетиций, мероприятия по выпуску концертных программ, организации выставок (Письмо заместителя министра культуры РСФСР от 22.05.1979 г. № 01-175/16-16 «Об отдельных вопросах финансово-хозяйственной деятельности народных самодеятельных коллективов»).
 Рабочее время штатного руководителя «народного» коллектива предусматривает работу по подбору коллектива, экспедиционную деятельность по профилю коллектива, подбор репертуара, подготовку и проведение индивидуальных и групповых занятий, участие в учебных мероприятиях (семинарах, курсах повышения квалификации), гастрольные поездки, участие в конкурсах, смотрах, фестивалях, выставках, художественное оформление спектаклей, концертов, подготовку реквизита и монтаж фонограмм, оформление документов коллектива. 
	В «народном» коллективе, работающем на базе муниципального учреждения ставки  должностей специалистов могут содержаться за счет бюджетных ассигнований, остальные – за счет платных услуг базового учреждения.
Должностные оклады специалистов «народных» коллективов, работающих в государственных, муниципальных учреждениях (организациях), устанавливаются в соответствии с Отраслевой системой оплаты труда работников областных государственных учреждений. 
*
Количество штата обслуживающего и технического персонала определяется следующим образом:*

1.	Костюмер (заведующий костюмерным цехом):
а) 1 штатная единица – при наличии в учреждении постоянно действующих 1 хореографического и 1 драматического самодеятельных коллективов;
б) свыше 1 штатной единицы – 0,5 штатные единицы на каждые последующие 3 самодеятельных коллектива. 
2.	Уборщица:
а) 0,5 штатной единицы – при наличии убираемой площади до 300 м2 с центральным водоснабжением;
б) 1 штатная единица – при наличии убираемой площади от 300 до 500 м2 с центральным водоснабжением, либо до 300 м2 без центрального водоснабжения;
в) свыше 1 штатной единицы – при наличии убираемой площади от 500 м2, по 0,5 штатной единицы на каждые 150 м2 с центральным водоснаб-жением.

3.	Истопник:
а) 1 штатная единица – при наличии свыше 10 печей;

4.	Гардеробщик:
а) 0,5 штатной единицы на каждые 100 мест в гардеробе при работе в 1 смену (8 часов).

5.	Кочегар:
а) в клубных учреждениях, имеющих самостоятельное центральное (водя-ное, газовое, паровое) отопление, на отопительный сезон устанавливаются должности кочегаров из расчета 1 штатная единица на смену;
б) из общего числа кочегаров 1 штатная единица устанавливается на круглый год.

6.	Рабочий по обслуживанию и текущему ремонту здания:
а) 1 штатная единица – на каждые 500 м2 площади учреждения при централизованном теплоснабжении и водоснабжении и круглосуточном дежурстве.

----------


## elenalogachova

Девочки!!! SOS!!! Завтра мы (т.е. работники дворца культуры) будем в школе проводить презентацию кружков. То бишь наборы в кружки и студии. И поскольку я - руководитель вокальной студии, стало быть мне надо в интересной форме представить свою работу. В голову ничего не идёт. Может какие у вас идеи?

----------


## гунька

*elenalogachova*,
 Лен, даже и не знаю....может, как-то от этого оттолкнешься...
Визитка учителя музыки
Голос за сценой. Давным-давно на белом свете жили глупые короли, прекрасные принцессы, лесные разбойники и бродячие музыканты. Прошли годы, музыканты уехали на «Евровидение», разбойники занялись учебой, а в замке остался один король со своей вечной проблемой — воспитания дочери-принцессы, которая сама уже выучилась и стала работать педагогом.
Звучит музыка менуэта, выходят танцующие пары.
Выбегает принцесса, за ней бежит король. Король поет на мотив «Песни глупого короля и прицессы» (музыка Г. Гладкова) из мультфильма «Бременские музыканты».
Король.

Ох, ты, доченька моя, трубадурочка,
С этой школой исхудала фигурочка,
Довела тебя твоя детвора.
Принцесса.
Папа, мне уже пора!
Король.
Ты учить детей идешь так спокойненько,
Говорят, они у вас все разбойники,
Как одеты, как идут — посмотри.
Принцесса.
Просто ангелы они.
Король.
Как хватает сил твоих и терпения!
Но кому там нужно твое пение.
Ты талант, и петь в Большом ты должна.
Принцесса.
У нас классика с утра.

Принцесса уходит. Король достает телефон.
Король. Сыскное агентство? Срочно пришлите мне сыщика!
Сыщик (тут же входя). Надеюсь, вы меня узнали? Сыщик из знаменитой сказки. У нас теперь все по-новому, я вот частное детективное агентство открыл. Какие у вас проблемы, за кем проследить?
Король. Представляете, моя дочь пошла работать в школу учителем музыки. Выясните, не угрожает ли это ее здоровью.
Сыщик. Будет исполнено. Маскировка номер 15, под ученика.
Король и сыщик уходят.
Входит принцесса с учениками. Поет на мотив песни «Звезды континентов» (музыка Г. Гладкова).
Принцесса.
Скорей входите в класс.
И будем заниматься.
Ученики.
А! пения урок! Не будем напрягаться.
Мы посидим спокойно час!
Принцесса.
Урок серьезный мой.
Ученики.
Ну, ладно, мы споем для Вас, и все пойдем домой.
Принцесса.
Требую я к пению больше уважения.
Ребята, мы завершаем изучение классического наследия Петра Ильича Чайковского, вижу, вы усвоили, что такое менуэт. Следующая наша тема: «Нотная грамота».
Звучит мелодия песни «Ох, рано встает охрана…» (музыка Г. Гладкова). Входят Ноты с нотками, которые несут как оружие. Маршируя, поют.

Ноты.
Почетна и завидна наша роль —
Я нота До,
Я нота Ре,
Я нота Ми,
Я просто Соль.
Без нас не будет песни никакой —
Ни «Руки вверх», ни Губин не споет,
И «фабриканты» не откроют рот.
Их просто они не знают.
Но учитель строгий хорошо нас знает,
Нотный грамоты урок детям объясняет.

Сыщик. Ольга Евгеньевна о вас знает все. А вот вы о ней что знаете?
Ноты (шумят). Мы все про нее знаем!
Ми, До. У нее миллион достоинств.
Си, Фа. Она красива, у нее есть фантазия.
Ре. Она решительна, обожает реформы, ищет скрытые резервы, играет в театре.
Фа. Она не любит фальши.
Соль. И во всем ищет соль истины.
Ля. А еще она прекрасно поет «ля-ля-ля».
Принцесса с учениками поют на мотив песни «Звезды континентов» (музыка Г. Гладкова).
Принцесса.

О музыке эстрадной
Поговорим мы с вами.
Давайте здесь сейчас
Устроим вам экзамен.
«ГлюкOZA», Витас и «Тату» —
Вы слышали о них?
1-й ученик.
От песен их не ем, не сплю.
2-й ученик.
Но много групп других:
Рэп и хип-хопы — группы Европы,
3-й ученик.
Рок и эстрада — это то, что надо!

Сыщик. До, ре, ми, фа, соль, ля, си. Дети пропели один урок и ушли, а учитель к концу шестого урока может сойти с ума. Каждый день одно и то же.
Принцесса. Сразу видно, что вы не очень любите музыку.
Ноты. И плохо ее знаете.
Принцесса.
Жанры музыкальные,
Все оригинальные.
Чтоб на уроке было интересно,
Запоют цыгане песни.
Поет на мотив «Песни атаманши» (музыка Г. Гладкова).

Нужно творчески к уроку
Даже в пенье подойти.
Очень важно педагогу
Метод правильный найти,
И движение, и цвет.
Ищем в музыке секрет,
Интересный урок будет.
Ищем музыку мы в цвете,
И в стихах ее найдем.
Чтобы звонче пели дети,
С упражнений мы начнем.
До-до-ре, фа-ми-соль,
Назовем урок игрой,
Важно нужный найти метод.

Принцесса. У кого есть ко мне вопросы?
Сыщик. Мне кажется, все это несерьезно! Человек должен приносить пользу? А какая польза обществу от музыки?
Ноты (поют на мотив «Песни друзей» (музыка Г. Гладкова).

Наш лицей ведь не простая школа,
Дружной мы семьей живем веселой,
А учитель музыки прекрасный,
И для нас ее уроки — праздник,
В класс ее идем мы как на праздник.
В праздник Букваря пришла Мальвина,
Привела с собою Буратино,
Пели песни, польку танцевали,
В игры мы веселые играли,
И учитель музыки был с нами.
На Новый год был Снеговик забавный,
Красный нос морковкой, очень славный,
Возле елки с ним мы танцевали,
А потом герои маски сняли —
Ольгу мы Евгеньевну узнали.
Нас она накормит пирожками,
И в поход пойдет, ребята, с нами,
И игруку мягкую нам свяжет,
Кукольный театр нам покажет,
Сказку музыкальную расскажет.
Нам она открыла мир чудесный,
Подружила с музыкой и с песней.
С песней жить на свете веселее —
И работа спорится быстрее,
И душой становимся добрее.

Входит король.
Сыщик. Ваше величество!
Король. Я все видел и слышал! Неужели это все заслуги моей дочери?
Ученики. Да, мы благодарим ее за то, что она помогла увидеть и услышать красоту во всем, что нас окружает.
Король. Кем бы вы ни были — королем или принцессой, сыщиком или ученым, строителем или бизнесменом, фантазируйте, мечтайте, идите по жизни вместе с музыкой.
Все поют на мотив песни «Маленькая страна» (музыка И. Николаева).

С раннего детства
В нашем сердце
Музыки есть страна.
Пусть небольшая,
Только у каждого
Эта страна своя.
Школьный учитель,
Словно в сказке,
Нас в ту страну ведет,
И мир чудесный и прекрасный
В этой стране нас ждет.
Маленькая страна...
Соль, фа, до, ре, ми, ля.
Песни поет, грустит, печалится
Маленькая страна...



Спасибо авторам визитки! Правда, не знаю, кто, но спасибо!

----------


## PETROVICH-15

Здравствуйте коллеги, решила обратиться еще и сюда. мне поступил заказ от торговой фирмы которая реализует вино водочные изделия. конечно можно было бы провести обычный корпоратив, но чувствую, что на этом можно сыграть. Подскажите идею, может кто-то сталкивался с этим.

----------


## Рамоновна

Я проводила тематические конкурсы на презентации ВИСАНТа/алкогольная продукция/
-собирали разрезанный на части логотип кампании на скорость
-соревновались в сочинении четверостишия на заданное буриме про кампанию
висант-гарант
веселей-друзей
-писали название кампании /маркер в зубах/
-викторина об истории кампании и ее продукции
-разные "бутылочно-питейные" конкурсы: перелить, обойти с закрытыми глазами, узнать на вкус, и т.д.
-

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Коллеги, вчера в течение 11 часов оформляли свою творческую площадку на Всероссийском координационном совете по культуре в городе Лиски,  плюс дорога туда и назад 2 с половиной часа.
Сегодня- тоже туда. Заканчиваем оформление и встречаем гостей. Обратно приедем уже ночью. Сфотографирую все площадки и обязательно выложу. У же вчера было видно, что будет на что посмотреть.

----------


## wert266

Дорогие коллеги, срочно нужна помощь. К выборам надо подготовить мероприятие "Людина року" на русском "Человек года" номинации -  лучший учитель, врач, соц.работник, предприниматель и т.д. в общем охватить все сферы деятельности. Может кто поможет со сценарием? Нужно срочно. Выборы 31 октября. мероприятие должно пройти в конце сентября.

----------


## гунька

*wert266*,
 у меня есть книжка с юбилеями разных организаций. Я пока только два отсканировала, может, как-то от этого оттолкнкшься, потому что готового сценария у меня нет. Я думаю, что кое-какие слова и идею со звездами можно взять. Посмотри, если надо еще, я отсканирую. Напиши.
[IMG]http://*********org/785316m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/774052m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/778148m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/762788m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/769956m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/759716m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

продолжаю.
[IMG]http://*********org/752548m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/738212m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/743332m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/731044m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/722852m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## wert266

Лена, огромное спасибо за материал!!! А как можно все это скопировать? А то на работе инетта нет, а дома читать времени нет. хотела перенести на флешку и разобраться на работе, но не знаю как это сделать.

----------


## гунька

*wert266*,
 Лен, просто нажми на картинку, она увеличится, потом правой кнопкой мыши нажимаешь на "сохранить рисунок" и сохраняешь. Вот и вся премудрость.

Есть еще юбилей комитета образования, аптеки и т.д. Может, что-то оттуда взять...

----------


## Натали5

Ребята, кто-нибудь проводил посвящение в старшеклассники? К школьным мероприятиям не имею никакого отношения, просто хочется для своего ребенка постараться. А в инете ничего интересного нет! Если у кого-то есть что-либо интересное, помогите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Дорогие коллеги, срочно нужна помощь. К выборам надо подготовить мероприятие "Людина року" на русском "Человек года" номинации -  лучший учитель, врач, соц.работник, предприниматель и т.д. в общем охватить все сферы деятельности. Может кто поможет со сценарием? Нужно срочно. Выборы 31 октября. мероприятие должно пройти в конце сентября.


У нас уже 10 лет проходит церемония награждения "Человек года". Но без заморочек. Объявляется номинация, приглашается номинант, пока он идет, рассказ о его достижениях в этом году. Вышел на сцену- подарок, диплом, цветы, и все.

----------


## Зарница

*гунька*,
 Аленка - конечно сканируй! Очень нужно!!!! Уже появились идеи на следующий районный праздник!!!

----------


## Бирюза

Уважаемые коллеги!
Помогите ,пожалуйста! Мы планируем провести конкурсную программу "Самая классная классная" для учителей начальных классов.  Это  программа развлекательного характера на сцене. 
Может быть у кого-нибудь что-то подобное проводилось?

----------


## гунька

*Бирюза*,
 Я буду проводить в этом году такое мероприятие, только не длч начальных, а для среднего звена. Сценарий еще в голове, но,надеюсь, к выходным будет готов. Но он у меня оооооочень развлекательный, без серьезности. Ведут конкурс король Воспитание и королева Улыбка и на протяжении всего конкурса они в песнях спорят, что лучше в воспитании-кнут или пряник. Ну а конкурсы ВСЕ развлекательные, но с намеком...
Песни все переделаны, минусы все есть. Если надо, пришлю. Пиши. Ну, а сценарий только к воскресенью.
И еще - ты, пожалуйста, напиши, как тебя зовут, а то как-то неудобно без имени.:biggrin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки-мальчики, скажите пожалуйста, кто-нибудь из вас заключает договора с родителями на оказание платных услуг (занятий в кружках) Если у кого-нибудь есть что-нибудь подобное - поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Бирюза

> И еще - ты, пожалуйста, напиши, как тебя зовут, а то как-то неудобно без имени.


Алена дорогая, Спасибо, меня зовут Ольга!
У нас тоже идея оооооооочень развлекательного мероприятия без серьезных профессиональных экзаменов.
Визитка - видеоклип о жизни участниц ( если нет возможности съемки кинокамерой, мы сами по предоставленным фотографиям делаем слайд-шоу, участнице остается только прокомментировать кадры
Задумываем конкурс  "Переменка" - участнице провести игру со зрительным залом ( кричалку. хлопалку и тому подобное)
Это идет домашним заданием
А вот с остальными конкурсами пока загвоздка
Естественно, во все действия желательно привлекать как учеников их классов, так и их родителей, чтобы на сцене получилось массовое красочное азартное представление.
Идея-то вот есть, а вот с конкурсными заданиями проблема, ведь так не хочется повторяться...
Мы уже делали и "пародии на звезд эстрады"
и "оживи картину" , и всякие  кулинарные, спортивные,танцевальные, песенные конкурсы, даже армреслинг был....
Я, конечно, понимаю, что ничего сверхнового выдумать просто невозможно, но ведь даже что-то старенькое , поданное под новым соусом будет смотреться по-новому, вот мы и взываем о помощи  к коллегам
Творческий сезон начался. а с креативом у нас что-то напряженка......

----------


## гунька

*Бирюза*,
 Оль, написАла в личку.

----------


## ириша александровна

Уважаемые коллеги,здравствуйте! Необходима Ваша помощь!!! Мне Нужно сделать инсценировку песни "Если с другом вышел в путь" для взрослых людей (тур.слет). С детьми как-то проще такое творить, а вот со взрослыми не пробовала. Может у кого есть идеи, помогите! Заранее благодарю! :Aga:

----------


## Миронова

У нас скоро будет проходить день культработника, и почему-то выбрали наш сельский дом культуры, и наша задача встретить гостей, т.е. коллег, познакомить их с нашим клубом и немного рассказать о нашей работе, что бы это было интересно и оригинально, а потом методический центр будет проводить культурную программу. На всё у нас 15-20 минут. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## 40ina2006

лет 7 назад у нас тоже проходил районный семинар на базе нашего ДК, тогда очень популярна была "Фабрика звезд." так мы оформили сцену логотипом конкурса, муз.заставка. и представили наши отделы- "цехами" фабрики., переделали песни  популярных советских и нынешних певцов под специфику нашей работы, было здорово! к сожалению, тексты не сохранились, но в районе до сих пор вспоминают- было не скучно...зал для чаепития тоже оформили - на полу золотистой каской из баллончиков звезды нарисовали, на столах вместо букетиков стояли звездочки на коктейльных палочках и пр. это к тому, что все гости-тоже в своем роде "фабриканты". Можно взять тему любую, мы использовали на своем юбилее сказку "Теремок" и кто там живет, вроде знакомо-но как подадите! другой юбилей назвали "У самовара я и моя Маша..."лейтмотивом была эта песня, на сцене-огромный самовар с чашками, все действие проходило "за самоваром." Если дала пищу для фантазии-буду рада

----------


## veseluha

Всем доброго дня! Уже скоро  праздник День матери! Работаю в школе, надо начинать думать! Немного расскажу как у нас в школе в прошлом году все это происходило. Заранее составлялся план мероприятий, проводимых в рамках этого праздника:  в понедельник выставка - конкурс "Моя мама всегда со мной", во вторник - прослушивание лучших сочинений, отрывки которых вставляются в сценарий(очень оригинально); в среду - выставка фото газет "Счастье  - это я и мама", в четверг - просмотр номеров для концерта, а в пятницу - гала-концерт, где представлены полностью работы ребят. родители и администрация была очень довольна.

*Добавлено через 1 час 13 минут*
Срочно нужна помощь. На базе нашей школы на весенних каникулах состоится первый городской слет лидеров школьного самоуправления. Мне нужны советы, как это все лучше организовать? Он будет проходить 9 дней, надо составить план мероприятий и вообще хочется сделать это интересным и действительно полезным делом. Всем заранее спасибо!

----------


## Натник

Мне тоже нужна помощь, можно совет, подсказку! В пятницу школа  попросила провести совместное мероприятие ко Дню Матери. Так вот задача - в какой форме провести мероприятие, чтобы максимально задействовать детей, и минимально взрослых, учитывая при этом, что школьная самодеятельность слабенькая,особенно рассчитывать на них не приходится, а свою я всегда успею выставить... Что можно придумать?.... жду совета, как ребенок Деда Мороза...:biggrin:

----------


## гунька

*Натник*,



> совместное мероприятие ко Дню Матери.


Натусь, может какое-нибудь "Детимама-шоу"? Творческие конкурсы с участием мам и детей.....

----------


## ира10

Аленочка, здравствуй! Сайт не работал несколько дней. А я то знаю что ты мне поможешь. Наконец- то все заработало, я сразу к тебе, а ты пишешь, что всё исчезло. Повтори пожалуйста, если можно. Если нетрудно можно на почту gorloww@mail.ru. Жму твою руку. Ирина

----------


## Рамоновна

> Срочно нужна помощь. На базе нашей школы на весенних каникулах состоится первый городской слет лидеров школьного самоуправления. Мне нужны советы, как это все лучше организовать? Он будет проходить 9 дней, надо составить план мероприятий и вообще хочется сделать это интересным и действительно полезным делом. Всем заранее спасибо!


Несколько лет подряд организовывала районную школу актива "Лидер-центр". Каждый день был примерно таким: 10.00-12.00-круглый стол, лекция, беседа, тренинг и т.д. обучающего характера. 13.00-15.00- мастер-классы для оформителей, играющих, поющих, руководящих. 15.00-17.00- подготовка к вечернему делу. 19.00-21.00-вечернее дело по принципу КТД. Форма и тема- любые:  КВН, живая газета, игра-путешествие, рисованые фильмы, много-много всего! Потом- разговоры по душам в группе/отряде и - планерка для руководителей.   И, конечно же, открытие и закрытие школы.

----------


## Гумочка

[QUOTE=Рамоновна;2855672]Несколько лет подряд организовывала районную школу актива "Лидер-центр". Каждый день был примерно таким: 10.00-12.00-круглый стол, лекция, беседа, тренинг и т.д. обучающего характера. 13.00-15.00- мастер-классы для оформителей, играющих, поющих, руководящих. 15.00-17.00- подготовка к вечернему делу. 19.00-21.00-вечернее дело по принципу КТД. Форма и тема- любые:  КВН, живая газета, игра-путешествие, рисованые фильмы, много-много всего! Потом- разговоры по душам в группе/отряде и - планерка для руководителей.   И, конечно же, открытие и закрытие школы.[/QUOTE
     У нас, конечно, не проводилось всё так масштабно. Последний раз попалось в Интернете вот такое:
" Л и д е р "


В конкурсе участвует в любом количестве по одному представителю от класса (от-ряда и т.д.). У себя в коллективе конкурсанты должны пользоваться авторитетом и уваже-нием, уметь общаться, что поможет им одержать победу в конкурсе. В сценарии есть зада-ния, которые необходимо готовить заранее. Будет необходим в этом конкурсе музыкант-аккомпаниатор (баянист, аккордеонист или пианист).
Не забудьте о реквизите к конкурсам и о жюри !
И самое главное: учитывайте возраст и интеллектуальный уровень ребят! Исполь-зуйте только приемлемые конкурсы!

1. Визитка.
Каждый кандидат на звание лидера, чтобы оправдать свои умения общаться, (т.е. комму-никабельность), готовит представление не себя, а своего соперника. Рассказывает о его увлечениях, успехах в учебе, друзьях и т.п.

2. Политконкурс
Каждый из участников получает политическую дезинформацию (либо на карточках, либо на слух из прочтения ведущего), в которой умышленно изменены факты, события, име-на, места событий. Материал готовился на сонове телепередач, газетных публикаций о событиях в России и за рубежом.

3. Чемодан лидера.
Каждый кандидат на звание лидера, чтобы оправдать свои умения общаться с большой ау-диторией, готовит заранее игру с залом, кричалку, танец сидя, песню с залом или что-то другое. Главное: конкурсант должен увлечь целый зрительный зал.

4. Болевые точки общества
Ведущий сделает вступительное слово на такую тему: "Наше время - время глубоких пере-мен в обществе, в которое, к нашему глубокому сожалению, приобретают распростра-нение негативные явления, от которых страдает молодежь..". Поэтому участники вме-сте с группой поддержки заранее готовили социальные видеоролики на следующие те-мы:
" наркомания,
" преступность,
" алкоголизм,
" безработица,
" взяточничество,
" табакокурение

5. Караоке.
Эту популярную японскую игру участники испытывают на себе: подготовившись заранее, они исполнят небольшие отрывки из популярных песен под аккомпанемент или под минусовую фонограмму "живьем".
Можно усложнить этот конкурс, предложив конкурсантам использовать костюмы героев песни, декорации, группу поддержки и т.д.

6. Театр-экспромт.
По типу "немого кино" все участники конкурса заранее распределили между собой роли какой-нибудь сказки (например, можно взять текст сказки из игры "Крестики-нолики", а можно сочинить любую другую). Ведущий читает текст, а участники демонстрируют действия на сцене.

7. "Язык до Киева доведет..."
Участникам необходимо, используя исключительно культурные выражения, передать смы-словое содержание некоторых русских пословиц, не называя ни одного слова из пред-ложенной пословицы. Для старших ребят можно усложнить задание, предложив кон-курсантам друг другу произнести смысловое содержание некоторых русских пословиц, не называя ни одного слова из какой-нибудь пословицы, тогда участники должны уга-дать пословицу.
" Дурак дурака видит из далека
" Заставь дурака богу молится, он и лоб расшибет
" Хрен редьки не слаще
" Кто старое помянет, тому и глаз вон
" Гусь свинье не товарищ
" Баба с возу - кобыле легче.

8. Танцевальный конкурс.
Под подобранную заранее нон-стоп фонограмму (т.е. без пауз, без остановки) популярных танцевальных мелодий (цыганочка, ламбада, рэп, русский танец, грузинский танец, та-нец маленьких лебедей, "Яблочко", папуасский танец и др.) участники все вместе на сцене демонстрируют свое исполнение этих танцев.

9. Сам себе имиджмейкер.
Заранее подготовленные участники конкурса демонстрируют :
а) 1-ый вариант : 
костюм лидера
" в летнем лагере,
" на встрече внеземных цивилизаций,
" на дискотеке,
" в походе,
" на официальном приеме у мэра города,
" на посещении театра.
б) 2-ой вариант: 
" походный костюм Лешего,
" костюм для подводного плавания Русалочки
" зимний костюм Водяного,
" праздничный костюм Домового,
" рабочий костюм Бабы-Яги,
" Вечернее платье Кикиморы

----------


## Суперстар

Здравствуйте все. У меня в библиотеке - беда. Даже не знаю и с чего начать. У нас нет отопления ( и это при температуре  уже -7 градусов) И чтобы система не размерзлась, работники, занимающиеся обслуживанием здания, решили слить воду. Накануне открыли вентиль в библиотеке, чтобы трубы прогревались. И не только в библиотеке, а по всему зданию. Сегодня они пришли,закрыли вентили везде кроме библиотеки. Это было с утра, а я работаю с 13 часов. Меня вызвали на работу. Я пришла на работу минут через 15 после звонка начальника. Бог мой! Открываю дверь и слушу звуки водопада. Из крана вверх вырывается столб грязной воды черной, брызжет во все стороны. Шок - это по-нашему.  Эти идиоты, не дождавшись меня, включили воду и она под давлением, естественно вырвалась навверх. Подойти к крану невозможно,набросили на нашего начальника скатерть непромокаемую и он выключил кран.

----------


## Суперстар

Итог- испорчена практически вся продписка этого года. Все журналы, газеты в черной воде. Но самое главное - книги.Рядом стоял стеллаж с самой ценной литературой. Половина стеллажа залита черной водой.  Сегодня весь день отмывали книги, полы. Все в черной грязи. Отопления нет, поставили 2 обогревателя,это бесполезно. Все сыро. Что делать? Что посоветуете в этом случае сделать? Докладную написали. Теперь надо оформить списание актом, может у кого -то есть что-то по этому поводу? Буду шерстить Интернет. Книги моем и вытираем, грязь черная только размазывается. Просушить толком в холодном помещении невозможно

----------


## АлексейФ

Уважаемые коллеги!
Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой о помощи. Ищу репертуар для театра малых форм: сценки, миниатюры, юмористические программы. Если у кого-то есть, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## гунька

Суперстар, Танюша, как я тебе сочуствую! Держись, подруга, все будет хорошо, все наладится!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Что посоветуете в этом случае сделать? Докладную написали. Теперь надо оформить списание актом, может у кого -то есть что-то по этому поводу?


Знакомая ситуация. В моем ДК 3 года назад сняли крышу, и зарядили дожди на 2 недели... Каждое утро начиналось с выноса 10-15 ведер воды, собранной с пола. Пострадала библиотека. Все, что было на верхних стеллажах, залило в первую же ночь. Все намокшие книги спасти не удалось-как бы мы их не сушили. Потом на страницах появилась плесень. Вышли из положения так: кинули клич по людям, они несли книги и дарили библиотеке. Даже до сих пор несут. Количество библиотечного фонда восстановили, хотя, правда, не в том же составе. О списании речи не шло- за снижение кол-ва фонда ругают.

----------


## Суперстар

Алена, Ирина! Спасибо за сочувствие. Книги нам и так приносят люди в библиотеку, но это уже другие книги. Как раз на стеллаже возле меня стояли самые ценные книги, собрания сочинений еще 80-х годов. Мне страшно подумать, чтобы произошло, если бы этот фонтан бил подольше. Сегодня пригнали тепловую пушку, в окно вставили рукава и сушили 3 часа библиотеку. Мы под вентилятор ставили журналы и сушили их. Они высохли, но покоробились. Может под прессом выровняются. Но пушку забрали и б-ка остыла через часа 4... Сейчас пишу акты на списание, душа кровью обливается.

----------


## Фесик Наташа

здравствуйте! у нас через неделю будет фестиваль-конкурс "звездный дуэт". где учасники  ведущие вокалисты района  в паре с руководителями организаций , предприятий. Нужен срочно сценарий! Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Гумочка

Дорогие, друзья. Кто может подсказать, где взять програмку "Весёлая грамматика"? Очень нужна в оформительской работе.

----------


## TatyanaL

Всем привет, это ТЛ... Под своим ником и паролем войти не могу, 5 попыток и все :-(((  через сервис чистила, временные файлы удаляла, на ящик приходит такая абракадабра, вернее приходила, сейчас и этого нет.
Зарегистрировалась через другой ящик с другим паролем, все нормально, приходят понятные сообщения... У вас такого не было? Неужели всё придётся начинать с нуля? Не страшно это, конечно... Только на форуме будет витать мой фантом, бр-бр-бр

P.S. Кстати, пришлось редактировать, скопировала и вставила в своё сообщение абракадабру с почты - получился нормальный понятный язык... Ничего не понимаю...

----------


## гунька

Привет, Танюшка! Мы тебя все помним, а к другому нику привыкнем!

----------


## TatyanaL

Привет, Алёна. Я всё ж надеюсь, что можно будет что-то сделать... Причина, видимо в том, что ник у меня был слишком коротким... Не знаю. Только одну из Татьян придется удалить, а мне придется заново обустраивать свой личный кабинет :-) Зато прикольно, я снова - новичок. Ничего не знаю, ничего не умею, все у всех спрашиваю. Хе-хе-хе, забавно. А, да ладно, во всем нужно видеть плюсы. Только я теперь свой ящик почтовый указать не смогу, стыдно, он у меня такой, ну как бы неформальный не для деловой переписки ;-))) Смайликов тоже пока нет? 
И всё-таки хороший знак - новый форум, "новая" я, к чему бы это? Пошла обустраивать кабинет.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Танюш, у меня тоже самое было. И тоже непонятные сообщения приходили. Написала Кострову, он у меня ник и пароль исправил и я смогла войти. Правда сейчас могу войти на форум только с рабочего компа, а входить как правило некогда, а с домашнего мой пароль не принимается.
Опа! Сейчас увидела, что у меня старый ник вернулся... И к чему бы это? :Vah:

----------


## TatyanaL

> Танюш, у меня тоже самое было. И тоже непонятные сообщения приходили. Написала Кострову, он у меня ник и пароль исправил и я смогла войти.


Спасибо за поддержку :-) Надежда есть, что моё "раздвоение" тоже закончится. Обидно, что сейчас даже некоторые мои "выстраданные" (:-)) сообщения находятся в запретной зоне. Буду ждать...

----------


## Миронова

Может быть у кого-нибудь есть сценарий концерта к 7 ноября - день Октябрьской революции. Поделитесь.

----------


## Victorya

*Миронова*,  :Vah:  ну ничего себе!!!  :Girl Blum2:  У всех День народного единства, а у вас всё ещё годовщина Октябрьской революции!!!  А можно полюбопытствовать: на какую зрительскую аудиторию вы планируете данное мероприятие?!!!

----------


## Миронова

Аудитория смешанная: молодёжь, люди среднего возраста. А вообще у нас просто выездной концерт для зарабатывания денег, но он приходиться на 7 ноября и нужно как-то быть в "событиии", но если честно, весь концерт не хочется посвящать этой дате, может быть у кого-нибудь есть хороший конферанс, для того что бы разбавить концертные номера. Просто мы туда едем не первый раз, обычно я просто делала подводки к номерам, вставляла пару игр со сцены, разыгрывали счастливое место, проводили лотерею по проданным билетам, мобильную лотерею, а теперь я незнаю что и придумать. Буду очень благодарна за любую помощь! :Tender:

----------


## Ксюндель

Ленсанна, як для мене, то матеріал дуже цікавий. В тому плані, що кожен рік готую сценарій посвяти в хореографи. Не люблю повторюватись і кожного року хочеться чогось нового. Вже просто вичерпалися ідеї. Якщо не важко, то пошукайте. Із задоволенням почитаю.

----------


## Миронова

Кто подскажет, как отслеживать свои сообщения на форуме. Раньше это было просто, а теперь не могу разобраться. Подскажите, или здесь нет такой функции.

----------


## ленсанна

> Ленсанна, як для мене, то матеріал дуже цікавий


*Ксюндель*, Я никак не соберусь напечатать, но обещаю - сделаю при первой возможности

----------


## Зарница

Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста - может кто то, когда то проводил мероприятие "Предприниматель года" - поделитесь опытом, если есть - сценарием, или материалами на эту тему. :Blush2:  Буду ооочень благодарна.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Миронова*,  зайдите в МОЙ ПРОФИЛЬ, найдите под своей фотографией

* Найти все сообщения
 Найти все темы*                       и отслеживайте!

----------


## dgu31

Здравствуйте,коллеги!!!Очень нужна ваша помощь!!!Подскажите Визитную карточку девушке15 лет для участия в конкурсе Мисс. Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь...Заранее благодарна, dgu31@mail.ru

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. Девочки-мальчики, коллеги спрашивают миниатюру на новый год(детскую) и сценарий молодежной тематической дискотеки. Спасибо!

----------


## гунька

Ребятки, никто не знает, где можно найти реальную надомную работу? Все перелопатила, везде одно кидалово(как молодежь выражается). Чтоб никуда не ездить....

----------


## PAN

> Ребятки, никто не знает, где можно найти реальную надомную работу?


Реальной легальной надомной работы, приносящей нормальный, да и вообще приносящей доход, в России нет и быть не может по определению... В инете действительно 100% кидалово, даже не пытайтесь найти в этой дурно пахнущей куче что-то ценное...
Относительно легально можно только оказывать различного вида услуги, испекать пирожки, вязать носочки... Но как только попытаетесь устроится на такую работу, или попытаетесь легализовать свою частную практику и зарегистрироваться - моментально поймете, что дохода нет... что есть только расходы и огромные проблемы...

А потому посоветую найти очень тихий бизнес на одно лицо... и чтоб о нем не знал никто, кроме вас и тех, кто платит деньги...

Это общетеоретическая часть...

По практике...
Тут все зависит от индивидуальных особенностей... Что вы умеете??? Руками...

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики))) Помогите, кто имеет к этому отношение (пост №6) :flower: ))))

----------


## вокся

> Ребятки, никто не знает, где можно найти реальную надомную работу? Все перелопатила, везде одно кидалово(как молодежь выражается). Чтоб никуда не ездить....


Я учусь за трёх заочников... Курсовики стоят прилично...Но и выложиться надо ой как...))))  Зато дома. За компом))) Сейчас даже не надо по читальным залам бегать. Все книжки или он-лайн, или просто  скачивать можно. Красота! Как вспомню свой диплом(((( Я ненавидела библиотеки к концу диплома))))

----------


## Рамоновна

> А потому посоветую найти очень тихий бизнес на одно лицо... и чтоб о нем не знал никто, кроме вас и тех, кто платит деньги...
> 
> Это общетеоретическая часть...
> 
> По практике...


 :Yes4:

----------


## гунька

*Рамоновна*, 
*PAN*, 



> найти очень тихий бизнес на одно лицо.


Легко сказать.....где ж его найти-то?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*, Алён! У тебя ведь золотые руки.У вас наверное есть какие-то фирмы по организации свадеб, банкетов. Если договориться и поставлять им сувенирную продукцию - букты, торты (из памперсов, чего угодно). Или можно сделать образцы и договориться в загсе, чтобы предлагали такие услуги.
У нас в городе несколько фирм которые занимаются сувениркой для банкетов, свадеб, шарами, конфетными букетами - и с каждым годом их количество растёт, а значит на это есть спрос

----------


## Скибыч

> Девочки-мальчики))) Помогите, кто имеет к этому отношение (пост №6)))))


нарыл что-то http://mp3sort.com/t.php?p=506521#506521

и еще http://true-notki.ru/kino/222-liricheskaya-pesnya.html

----------


## вокся

Ой, Скибыч!)))))... :Tender:  Спасибо огромное, Юрий!)))) :062:

----------


## МаринаПлотникова

девочки! У меня просьба? надо выступить на смотре худож самод-сти  среди педагогов школ и д.садов. И хотелось бы "зажечь" жюри каким-то номером прикольным.,может поможете?( на любую тему)!!!
Или ткните носом - где посмотреть...

----------


## Victorya

> девочки! У меня просьба? надо выступить на смотре худож самод-сти  среди педагогов школ и д.садов. И хотелось бы "зажечь" жюри каким-то номером прикольным.,может поможете?( на любую тему)!!!
> Или ткните носом - где посмотреть...


Номер сольный, или можно группу поддержки задействовать?

----------


## Скибыч

*МаринаПлотникова*, Я уже где-то писАл. Мы делали номер "Пока мамы нет дома". Идея не наша - подсмотрели очень давно. Дети разного возраста выходили кто в чем. Мамины наряды. Последними выходили мальчик и девочка в нарядах жениха и невесты. Главное. чтобы сидело все мешковато. Хорошую бодрую музыку на фон. Успех гарантирован сногсшибательный- дети же. Проверено.

----------


## Зарница

Девочки - мальчики привет! Наконец то смогла выйти на форум: ну не открываются у меня странички и все!!!  :Blink: 
Наконец то вышла - и во время: на душе так гадко-гадко, а у вас тут такая моральная поддержка. :Vishenka 24: Спасибо огромное! Все стихи, молитвы скопировала - завра распечатаю, и на стенку в кабинете повешу! :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Зарница

Пожалуйста!!!!!Пожалуйста!!!!!Пожалуйста!!!!Очень срочно надо!!!!Кто пишет стихи - помогите переделать стих с формулы счастья - на формулу доброты, добра!!!Очень прошу!!!!
Формула счастья… Ей надо учиться.
Это любви синекрылая птица:
В клетку посадишь – зачахнет в неволе,
А отпусти –так ищи ветра в поле.

С формулой счастья надо родиться:
С первого дня под крылом дивной птицы
Жить и не ведать ни горя, ни боли.
Если не так, значит, выпала доля

Формулу счастья искать, как и всем:
Цифры удачи – три раза по семь,
На вечность умножить, на два разделить…
По формуле этой попробуйте жить.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Формула счастья… Ей надо учиться.
> Это любви синекрылая птица:
> В клетку посадишь – зачахнет в неволе,
> А отпусти –так ищи ветра в поле.
> 
> С формулой счастья надо родиться:
> С первого дня под крылом дивной птицы
> Жить и не ведать ни горя, ни боли.
> Если не так, значит, выпала доля
> ...



Формула добра... Надо ей учиться.
Это взмах крыла синей чудо- птицы:
В клетку не закрыть - смерть придет в неволе,
Отпустить - уйдет, словно ветер в поле.

С формулой добра надо лишь родиться:
Под крылом всегда быть у дивной птицы
Жить, не зная слез, горя, злобы, боли.
Если все не так, знать, такая  доля

Формулу добра ищем миром  всем:
Счастьем мы считаем числа 3 и 7,
Прибавляем вечность,  пробуем делить…
Формула готова. Пробуем пожить?

Хуже нет- когда надо вставить другое слово, а за этим весь ритм сыпется. Ну, что смогла...

----------


## Зарница

Ирочка - спасибо огромное!!!!Ты меня выручила!!!Честно признаюсь - пробовала сама, но никак, начала даже подумывать о том, чтобы отказаться от этого стиха. Но итога без него нет в сценарии. А теперь - все в порядке!!!!!Спасибо большое - большое!!!!!

----------


## Таня Л

*Зарница*, Лена, я ещё песенку вспомнила - "Дорога добра" из мультика, вдруг пригодится:

Дорога добра

1. 
Спроси у жизни строгой, какой идти дорогой?
Куда по свету белому отправиться с утра?
Иди за солнцем следом, хоть этот путь неведом,
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди дорогою добра. 
Иди за солнцем следом, хоть этот путь неведом,
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди дорогою добра. 

2.
Забудь свои заботы, падения и взлеты,
Не хнычь, когда судьба себя ведет не как сестра,
Но если с другом худо, не уповай на чудо,
Спеши к нему, всегда или дорогою добра.
Но если с другом худо, не уповай на чудо,
Спеши к нему, всегда или дорогою добра.

3.
Ах, сколько будет разных сомнений и соблазнов,
Не забывай, что эта жизнь - не детская игра.
Ты прочь гони соблазны, усвой закон негласный,
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди дорогою добра.
Ты прочь гони соблазны, усвой закон негласный,
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди дорогою добра.


Ты прочь гони соблазны, усвой закон негласный,
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди дорогою добра.
Ты прочь гони соблазны, усвой закон негласный,
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди дорогою добра.

----------


## Фуксия

_Гунька и Рамоновна!!!! Большое спасибо за помощь!!!_ :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, мальчики - помогите! Знаю что сейчас не очень подходящее время - все заняты новогодними мероприятиями, но все же... Мне предстоит провести концерт для предпринимателей. Там будут награждать победителей разных (труднопроизносимых) номинации. Хотим все это, сделать в звездном стиле. Пока незнаю как.ТОлько на оформление мыслей хватило - будем задник шить из черного цвета (у нас сейчас он белый), на нем звезды, млечный путь, планеты...подсветка (что для нас будет новинкой). Наверное с каждой номинацией будет вспыхивать новая звездочка. Это все - что есть пока у меня в голове. Помогите - буду рада любому "звездному" или "космическому" сценарию. Неважно что это: детское или взрослое, юбилей или корпоратив... Мне бы только зацепиться - а дальше я раскручу. Буду оооочень благодарна!!!!

----------


## Скибыч

*tamara rabe*,  Редко бываю...Завтра будет не поздно?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Зарница*,  вот нашла затравочку:

Предпринимательство как вид деятельности и бизнеса зародилось в России совершенно недавно. Хотя имеет более зрелый возраст, чем само Российское государство. 

Многие из нас помнят, что в СССР не было предпринимательской деятельности, она считалась чем-то запрещенным и даже осудительным. 

С падением железного занавеса Россия вошла в новую эпоху. Разрушились старые стереотипы, и чтобы жить хорошо, нужно было жить по-новому. 

Предпринимательская деятельность по меркам развития современного общества стала его основой и надеждой. 

В 1991 году в России был принят закон, разрешающий предпринимательство, наемный труд и образование предприятия от имени физического лица.

Многие помнят 90-е годы резким увеличением предпринимателей, в основном, занимающихся торговлей. Но с течением времени из их числа выделяются предприниматели, решившие  заняться другими видами деятельности.

В связи с тем, что при новом политическом устройстве общества предпринимательская деятельность стала основой развития  страны, президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным в 2007 году был издан указ о  назначении профессионального праздника -  Дня  российского предпринимательства, отмечать который следует ежегодно  26 мая.

----------


## Рамоновна

Тема почищена. В тематических разделах для удобства поиска нужных сценариев появились изменения-объединения.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девочки-мальчики! Прошу помощи! В понедельник мне нужно представить проект доклада, который я должна сделать 2 февраля на секции работников культуры. Доклад не более не менее, как о перспективах развития домов культуры. Сказали, о своём ДК не говорить, и так всё понятно, а рассказать о региональных ДК, особенно автономных, что у них хорошего. Кто работает в автономке, помогите!

----------


## гунька

*Натник*, 



> Коллеги, посоветуйте что-нибудь из современных песен мальчишкам 15-17 лет... не очень сложные, умеренного темпа...мне ничего в голову не приходит...спасибо!


Натусь, можно Гомановскую "Жестокую девчонку", у Андрея Кунца есть неплохие песенки для подростков. Я тебе вечером на почту накидаю. Только ловить успевай....

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> день православной молодежи


А это что такое?

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*, 
[quote="Вишенка-Владимир;3936474"]А это что такое?[/quote
Всемирный день православной молодежи отмечается 15 февраля.
Вот я что нашла. Автору-спасибо!

15 февраля -  Всемирный день православной молодежи.
 Всемирный день православной молодежи отмечается с 1953 года, когда состоялась Первая генеральная ассамблея Всемирного православного молодежного движения, получившего название "Синдесмос". В конференции приняли участие около 50 участников различного этнического происхождения: русские, сербы, финны, грузины, румыны, сирийцы, индусы. Некоторые из них были официальными представителями, но большинство - просто частными лицами. Основная часть работы была посвящена созданию постоянной организации православной молодежи.
Целью Синдесмоса является общение и взаимная поддержка православной молодежи во имя спасения. Своим праздником она выбрала Сретение Господне, день встречи жаждущей человеческой души с Богом. 
Сегодня "Синдесмос" объединяет 126 молодежных организаций в 46 странах. Основными мероприятиями, проводимыми организацией, являются международные семинары, лагеря и летние школы, на которых православная молодежь из разных стран знакомится, учится, делится опытом организации своих движений, сплачивается. 
В июне 1992 года на 14-й ассамблее с благословения всех глав поместных Православных Церквей 15 февраля утверждается как День Православной молодёжи. «Младенец Христос исполняет закон и пророчества. Святые Симеон и Анна показывают нам путь принятия Его... Царство Божие близ нас, оно явлено в Богочеловеческой природе Христа, обновляющего и омолаживающего каждый день нашу жизнь. Это то, чем призвано быть Движение православной молодёжи: приглашение встретить Бога и быть изменённым этой встречей...» - говорится в официальном документе Синдесмоса.
15 февраля, в День православной молодежи, молодежь православных приходов в разных странах мира проводит встречи со священнослужителями, посещает больных, устраивает концерты, викторины, выставки и спортивные состязания. Как правило, в центре этих событий – проблемы отношения молодежи к православной вере. 
Подобные молодёжные движения основываются и в России. В 2001 году в Москве прошел Всероссийский съезд православной молодежи, а в 2002-м - учредительная конференция общественной организации "Всероссийское Православное Молодежное Движение".
В каждой епархии Русской Православной Церкви в 2001-2002 году также прошли молодежные съезды и конференции. Молодые христиане объединяются для того, чтобы помочь друг другу найти Христа и стать Его учениками и последователями.
Для молодых россиян этот день стал "красным" в календаре лишь с 2002 года, когда Патриарх Алексий II выпустил соответствующее положение об учреждении "Российского дня православной молодежи ". Начиная с 2002 гг., в России ежегодно проходят молодежные съезды и конференции, приуроченные к празднику, а также крестные ходы. 
В России этот праздник, по традиции, начинается с Божественной Литургии в храме Христа Спасителя, на которой присутствуют представители православных молодежных движений и организаций. 
Праздники - не просто дань прошлому. Участвуя в них, каждый верующий приобщается к опыту Церкви, следует ее водительству. Он как бы заново переживает великие события евангельской и церковной истории, живет в них, проходя, таким образом, целую школу духовного возрастания.

Выступление 1 ученика.
Жизнь состоит из встреч и ожиданий, 
Из явных и сокрытых знаний... 
О важности одной из встреч 
Ведём, мой друг, с тобою речь... 
                          Н.А. Куконина.
Сретение в переводе со славянского языка означает «встреча». В этот день мы вспоминаем встречу Младенца-Христа и праведного Симеона в Иерусалимском храме, встречу Ветхого и Нового Завета. Праведный Симеон узнал в Младенце обещанного Мессию, и жаждущая его душа наполнилась миром.
Сретение - это еще и праздник встречи человеческой души с Богом. Такая встреча происходит у каждого человека в жизни, и очень важно не пропустить ее, ответить на призыв, обращенный к нашей душе. Нужно постараться, чтобы свет этой встречи горел всю нашу жизнь, чтобы он освящал наш жизненный путь и светил другим.
Хорошо, когда встреча со Христом происходит в юношеском возрасте. Тогда свет Христов освещает человека в течение всей жизни, дает этой жизни нужное направление, не позволяет заблудиться в терниях греха и порока. Тогда и старость бывает наполнена радостным ожиданием новой встречи со Спасителем, а не горьким сожалением об утраченной молодости или бесцельно прожитой жизни. Именно поэтому праздник Сретения- Встречи стал днем православной молодежи во всем мире.
Предсказанное совершилось! 
Взошла Звезда - Любовь жива, 
Чрез Деву Слово воплотилось. 
И эта встреча возвестила: 
Правдивы вещие слова. 
И мы стремимся к встрече с Богом - 
Стремимся, словно Симеон. 
А Праздник Сретенья - дорога 
Туда, где нас встречает Он. 
              Н. А. Куконина

А теперь познакомимся с историей праздника Сретения Господня и спецификой  его иконографических сюжетов.

Выступление 2 ученика.
Презентация «Праздник  Сретение Господне в иконографии и живописи »
Сюжет иконы основан на тексте Евангелия от Луки (II, 22-38). Согласно евангельскому повествованию, на сороковой день после рождения Христа Мария и Иосиф принесли Его в Иерусалимский храм, чтобы, по закону Моисея, посвятить первенца Богу. Иисуса принял в свои руки старец Симеон, которому было предсказано, что он не умрет, пока не увидит Спасителя. При встрече (сретении) присутствовала также пророчица Анна, жившая много лет в Иерусалимском храме. Симеон и Анна славили Бога и пророчествовали о грядущей судьбе Спасителя. На иконе обычно изображены Богоматерь и Иосиф, держащий в руках голубиных птенцов, (слева), Симеон Богоприимец с Младенцем Христом и пророчица Анна. На заднем плане в центре - престол под киворием. 
Выступление 3 ученика.
Сюжет праздника вдохновил поэта Иосифа Бродского в марте 1972года написать стихотворение «Сретенье» посвященное Анне Ахматовой.

Когда она в церковь впервые внесла
Дитя, находились внутри из числа
людей, находившихся там постоянно,
Святой Симеон и пророчица Анна.

И старец воспринял младенца из рук
Марии; и три человека вокруг
Младенца стояли, как зыбкая рама,
в то утро, затеряны в сумраке храма.

Тот храм обступал их, как замерший лес.
От взглядов людей и от взора небес
вершины скрывали, сумев распластаться,
в то утро Марию, пророчицу, старца.

И только на темя случайным лучом
свет падал Младенцу; но Он ни о чем
не ведал еще и посапывал сонно,
покоясь на крепких руках Симеона.

А было поведано старцу сему
о том, что увидит он смертную тьму 
не прежде, чем Сына увидит Господня.
Свершилось. И старец промолвил: «Сегодня,

реченное некогда слово храня,
Ты с миром. Господь, отпускаешь меня,
затем что глаза мои видели это
дитя: Он — Твое продолженье и света

источник для идолов чтящих племен,
и слава Израиля в Нем». — Симеон
умолкнул. Их всех тишина обступила.
Лишь эхо тех слов, задевая стропила,

кружилось какое-то время спустя
над их головами, слегка шелестя
под сводами храма, как некая птица,
что в силах взлететь, но не в силах спуститься.

И странно им было. Была тишина
не менее странной, чем речь. Смущена,
Мария молчала. «Слова-то какие...»
И старец сказал, повернувшись к Марии:

«В лежащем сейчас на раменах твоих
паденье одних, возвышенье других,
предмет пререканий и повод к раздорам.
И тем же оружьем, Мария, которым

терзаема плоть Его будет. Твоя
душа будет ранена. Рана сия
даст видеть Тебе, что сокрыто глубоко
в сердцах человеков, как некое око».

Он кончил и двинулся к выходу. Вслед
Мария, сутулясь, и тяжестью лет
согбенная Анна безмолвно глядели.
Он шел, уменьшаясь в значенье и в теле

для двух этих женщин под сенью колонн.
Почти подгоняем их взглядами, он
шагал по-застывшему храму пустому
к белевшему смутно дверному проему.

И поступь была стариковски тверда.
Лишь голос пророчицы сзади когда
раздался, он шаг придержал свой немного:
но там не его окликали, а Бога

пророчица славить уже начала.
И дверь приближалась. Одежд и чела
уж ветер коснулся, и в уши упрямо
врывался шум жизни за стенами храма.

Он шел умирать. И не в уличный гул
он, дверь отворивши руками, шагнул,
но в глухонемые владения смерти.
Он шел по пространству, лишенному тверди,

он слышал, что время утратило звук. 
И образ Младенца с сияньем вокруг
пушистого темени смертной тропою
душа Симеона несла пред собою

как некий светильник, в ту черную тьму,
в которой дотоле еще никому
дорогу себе озарять не случалось.
Светильник светил, и тропа расширялась.
Выступление 4 ученика. Презентация «Праздник  Сретение Господне в иконографии и живописи »
Древнейшие изображения Сретения известны с раннехристианских времен. В XI-XII веках складывается наиболее распространенный вариант иконографии с двумя симметричными группами персонажей, стоящих по обе стороны от храмового престола (этот мотив символически указывает на грядущую искупительную жертву Спасителя, предсказание которой содержится в пророчестве Симеона Богоприимца). 
Один из вариантов подобной трактовки этого сюжета мы можем видеть во фресках Спасо-Преображенской церкви Евфросиньева монастыря в Полоцке. В византийском искусстве был выработан канон, позволяющей передать в живописи главные черты этого события: достоверные обстоятельства принесения во храм и свершившуюся во время этого принесения встречу. Это и встреча Ветхого и Нового Завета, и личная встреча человека с Богом.. И в дальнейшем в русском искусстве изображения Сретения Господня следовали древним изводам, не добавляя новых деталей, так как каких-либо апокрифов и преданий о Сретении не существовало и литературным источником всегда были лишь евангельский текст и следующее ему песнопения службы. Сохранение этой иконографии мы видим и в работах западных мастеров и, отчасти, даже в более поздних картинах. 
Выступление 5 ученика.
Праздник Сретения Господня становится известным на Востоке с IV века, а на Западе — с V века при папе Геласии II (494 г.). 
В VI веке при императоре Юстиниане I (в 543 г.), по откровению одному угоднику Божию, установлено праздновать праздник с особой торжественностью, с крестным ходом и со свечами — в память избавления жителей Константинополя и его окрестностей от моровой язвы и землетрясения в Антиохии. В память этого события в некоторых обителях совершается перед литургией крестный ход и бывает лития с пением стихир праздника и канона. 
Древнейшим историческим свидетельством о церковно-богослужебном чествовании Сретения на христианском Востоке является знаменитое «Паломничество ко Святым местам» галльской паломницы Этерии (Сильвии Аквитанской),[1] датируемое концом IV века. Однако, в ее сочинении у праздника Сретения нет самостоятельного названия, и он именуется просто «сороковым днем от Богоявления», то есть от Рождества Христова. 
Окончательное закрепление праздника Сретения произошло не ранее VI века - установить точную дату не представляется возможным. Существует версия, что это произошло при Юстиниане I (527-565). Однако, в хронике Георгия Амартола (IX век) отмечалось, что праздник Сретения был учрежден еще при предшественнике Юстиниана - императоре Юстине I (518-527). 
В иерусалимской традиции VI-VII веков встречается два основных названия праздника: Встреча Господа и праздник Очищения Блаженной Девы Марии (Purificatio Beatae Mariae Virginis). Именно эти названия доминируют, разделяясь в последующей традиции Востока и Запада[2]. 
Название праздника «Очищение» доминирует в средневековых латинских текстах и фиксируется римским Миссалом 1570 г., закрепившем церковные реформы Тридентского собора (1545-1563). В последующее, уже более позднее время, в католической церкви произошла замена названия праздника - Praesentatio Domini (дословно: Представление, Приношение Господа) вместо Purificatio Beatae Mariae Virginis, что акцентирует не богородичный, а христологический аспект события. 
В восточнохристианской церкви праздник всегда был прежде всего посвящен Господу, но при этом в богослужебных текстах и песнопениях должное воздавалось Богородице, принесшей Младенца во храм, как того требовал ветхозаветный обычай. 
Выступление 6 ученика.
Пришедшее во Иерусалимский храм святое семейство встретил старец Симеон. По преданию, которое письменно фиксируется достаточно поздно (Х век, «Анналы» александрийского патриарха Евтихия), он был в числе семидесяти переводчиков-толковников Ветхого Завета с еврейского языка на греческий, работавших по заказу египетского царя Птоломея II Филадельфа. По жребию Симеону досталась книга пророка Исаии. Переводя ее, он дошел до слов: "Се, Дева во чреве приимет, и родит Сына..." (Ис. 7, 14) и, усомнившись, что возможно, чтобы дева, не имеющая мужа, родила сына, хотел исправить в книге слово "дева" на слово "жена". В этот момент ему явился Ангел и возвестил, что Симеон сам увидит исполнение этих слов. По возвращении из Египта, Симеон жил в Иерусалиме, ожидая пришествия «утешения Израилева» и вместе с тем - конца своей жизни. Старец стал символом всего ветхозаветного народа, смысл многовековой истории которого воплотился в подготовке ко встрече с грядущим Мессией. 
В Евангелии говорится, что Симеон взял Младенца на руки и произнес слова «Ныне отпущаещи раба Твоего, Владыко...», которые впоследствии стали молитвой, поющейся на каждом вечернем православном богослужении. Святой Симеон просит Господа «отпустить» его из земной жизни для того, чтобы сообщить благую весть прародителям, находившимся в аду - «Адаму, во аде живущу, известити хотяй, иду, и Еве принести благовестие» (7-я песнь канона праздника) и «...живот же носяй, живота прошаше разрешения, глаголя: Владыко, ныне отпусти мя возвестити Адаму, яко видех непреложна отроча, Бога превечного и Спаса мира» (3-я стихира на стиховне). 
Иконография Сретения сложилась на основе повествования св. евангелиста Луки (Лк.2, 22-39). На иконах, фресках, миниатюрах ключевым действием является передача Богородицей Младенца на руки Симеону, при этом за спиной Богоматери изображается Иосиф Обручник, несущий в руках или в клетке двух (реже - трех) голубей, а за спиной праведного Симеона - пророчица Анна, находившаяся вместе с ним в храме. 
Выступление 7 ученика.
Богословским смыслом праздника является встреча Ветхого и Нового Заветов, что отражается в иконографии - Божия Матерь и Иосиф обычно изображаются слева в движении направо, а праведные Симеон и Анна изображаются справа налево. Там, где они встречаются, Божия Матерь передает Богомладенца на руки Симеону, и тот принимает Его покровенными руками как Великую Святыню. Праведная Анна изображается со свитком в руке. Младенец же обычно облачен в короткую белую рубашечку, не закрывающую ножки. 
. В рассматриваемой сцене еще нет изображения престола, которое присутствует в других византийских и древнерусских памятниках. 
Выступление 8 ученика.
На полиптихе со сценами двунадесятых праздников из монастыря св. Екатерины на Синае (XII век) Сретение представлено в верхнем люнете одной из створок. Спаситель в золотой тунике изображен на руках Симеона, который словно полагает Младенца на жертвенник. Подобным образом выявляется литургический замысел композиции, в которой Христос изображается как приносимая за весь мир искупительная жертва. Также трактована и композиция Сретения на эпистили XII века из того же монастыря. Здесь Младенец представлен прямо над престолом в центре сцены. 
Наряду с Благовещением, Рождеством и Крещением, Сретение являлось одной из ведущих сцен в мозаичном убранстве храмов средневизантийского периода - св. Луки в Фокиде, Неа Мони на о. Хиос, церкви Успения в Дафни. 
Слово учителя.
На Руси древнейшими образцами сцены Сретения являются фрески XII века в Кирилловской церкви (Киев) и церкви Спаса на Нередице (Новгород). Интересной особенностью в изображении Кирилловской церкви является то, что Младенец не сидит на руках Богородицы, а представлен на них лежащим. Пресвятая Дева несет Его на двух вытянутых и покрытых платом руках. 
А теперь познакомьтесь с произведениями западноевропейской и русской живописи сюжетом которых  стало это важное евангельское событие (присмотр слайдов).
Сегодня, в праздник Сретения Господня, возрождена одна из древних традиций. Сразу по окончании праздничного богослужения совершается особый чин освящения свечей.
Выступление 1 ученика.
Обычай освящать церковные свечи в день Сретения пришел в Православную церковь от католиков в XVII веке, когда митрополит Петр Могила правил "Требник для малоросских епархий". Факельными шествиями Западная Церковь в свое время пыталась отвлечь жителей Рима от традиционных языческих празднеств, вкладывая уже новый смысл в это действо. В православии чин освящения свечей совершался уже с другим смыслом: в память установленной Моисеем обязанности приносить в жертву Богу всякого первенца, а также как знак освящения и очищения мира истинным Светом Христова Евангелия. 
Церковь предостерегает своих прихожан придавать освященным свечам какое-либо магическое или чудодейственное значение: "Сретенская свеча напоминает нам о зажженном в каждом из нас огоньке Благодати Божией, который надо сохранить в себе на всем нашем земном пути. По мере того, как мы сберегаем и защищаем эту искорку веры в наших сердцах, мы противостоим силам зла, которые постоянно нас окружают и пытаются удалить нас от еще одного Светоча - света Вечной жизни, осеняющего этот путь". Сретенские свечи хранятся бережно весь год и возжигаются во время домашней молитвы. 
Слово учителя.
В завершении нашего занятия послушайте еще одно стихотворение, которое поможет вам в великом деле  духовного возрастания.
Выступление 9 ученика
«Сретение Господне»  из "Молитвословия о земной жизни Иисуса Христа"
Несет Пречистая в храм Божий 
В объятьях сердца Своего, 
Того, Кто всех богатств дороже - 
Творца и Сына Своего!

Несет Пречистая в смиренье 
В Своих объятиях Творца, 
Чтоб получил благословенье 
Он от Небесного Отца!

Грядет Пречистая, чтоб миру 
Спасенье от грехов вручить, 
Чтоб род людей убогих, сирых 
Навеки с Богом обручить.

Навстречу Господу выходит 
Блаженный старец Симеон, 
К Младенцу очи он возводит - 
Создателя в Нем видит он!

Он взял Его в свои объятья, 
В любви прижал к груди своей: 
"Пришел сюда, чтобы узнать я, 
В Тебе спасение людей.

Меня Ты ныне отпускаешь, 
Владыко, волею Своей, 
В Себе спасенье предрекаешь 
Ты для Израиля людей.

Ты будешь, Господи, предметом 
Для споров множества людей 
И просветишь Ты многих светом 
Великой истины Своей!

Ты же, Пречистая, узнаешь 
Души израненной томленья, 
Но род людской Ты не оставишь, 
Его спасая от паденья!"
Слово учителя.
В заключение хочу привести вам слова святого праведного Иоанна Кронштадтского: “Братья! Чтобы встретить нам радостно Господа во Второе и славное Его Пришествие, научимся встречать Его здесь - ежегодно в праздник Сретения”.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Ребята, кто нибудь занимался созданием караоке? Очень нужна помощь!!! Задумали сделать на вечер встречи выпускников клип: фото выпусков различных лет, фото школы, классов  в разные периоды времени. сам клип не проблема, хотелось бы, чтобы при этом все пели песню "Как здорово", а текст шел на экране...как это сделать не знаю.  :Tu:  кто занимался подобным, подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## Скибыч

*Ольга Усольцева*, Я пробовал, вроде получилось. Нужен материал: фото и видео (если есть), минус, под который поете и если текст свой. Порядок вставки фото,видеоматериалов(если это важно). Вот сюда jvurik@mail.ru

----------


## Рамоновна

> все пели песню "Как здорово", а текст шел на экране...как это сделать не знаю.  кто занимался подобным, подскажите пожалуйста!


Можно  сделать в программе *Movie Maker*  /Муви мейкер/. Там легко совмещать видео и музыку- есть 2 параллельные  дорожки. Видела, как делают. Легко.

----------


## selenka07

> Можно  сделать в программе Movie Maker  /Муви мейкер/. Там легко совмещать видео и музыку- есть 2 параллельные  дорожки. Видела, как делают. Легко.


Про-шоу значительно лучше мувика. Но я не очень большой спец, обратись к Иринке- Ветерку

----------


## Миронова

Помогите пожалуйста, у нас через неделю смотр худ. самодеятельности, нужна программа на минут 40, ну что б не просто номера объявлять, а может через  театрализацию, или героев, может быть у кого-нибудь есть что-то подобное, зараннее благодарна. :flower:

----------


## лариса львовна

Мироновна!Скажи хоть тема какая...чтобы придумать...надо знать что связывать... :Meeting:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Помогите пожалуйста, у нас через неделю смотр худ. самодеятельности, нужна программа на минут 40, ну что б не просто номера объявлять, а может через  театрализацию, или героев, может быть у кого-нибудь есть что-то подобное, зараннее благодарна


Здесьhttp://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E5%F4%E8%F1%FB.


и здесьhttp://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E5%F4%E8%F1%FB. 
есть материал и идеи

----------


## Яшевна

Хочется узнать, кто имеет право проводить проверку в СДК и какие документы должны быть у проверяющих. Какие положения и законы есть по этому вопросу?

----------


## Рамоновна

*В ЗВУКАХ ПРАЗДНИКА*- новая тема:* НАРОДНЫЕ ПРАЗДНИКИ*. Так что про Масленицу- все туда!!!

----------


## Busenka27

*гунька*, спасибо вам большое мне понравилось.Я можно сказать еще зеленый специалист,вы не могли бы подсказать где можно найти планирование спортивно-оздоровительных мероприятий в ДОУ по программе"Пралеска" для всех возрастных групп.Надеюсь на помощь.

----------


## гунька

> планирование спортивно-оздоровительных мероприятий в ДОУ по программе"Пралеска" для всех возрастных групп.Надеюсь на помощь.


Вот сюда загрузила то, что нашла.  http://webfile.ru/5114802

и вот еще...http://webfile.ru/5114841

----------


## Busenka27

*гунька*, спасибо вам,но у меня что-то не то с первой ссылкой,она открывается,а там китайские иероглифы.Что делать?

----------


## гунька

*Busenka27*,  У тебя, наверное, не установлена эта программа....блин, что же делать-то??? И скопировать у меня не получится....сейчас что-нибудь придумаем.

Попробуй скачать программу адобе рейдер, она тебе в любом случае всегда пригодится.http://pdf-reader.ru/down/Adobe_Reader_X_10_Rus.exe

или вот   http://biblprog.org.ua/ru/adobe_reader/

----------


## Busenka27

*гунька*, что-то не получается,наверно я зеленая и в компе,может ты мне на е-майл закинешь?Очень тебе благодарна,чтобы я без тебя делала. :Derisive:

----------


## Рамоновна

Алён, тебе на аватар надо что-нибудь такое



или



Просто было бы в точку!!! Такая оперативность наверное, у тебя единственной.

----------


## Натник

*Рамоновна*, *гунька*, мне например, больше 1 картинка нравится!!!! :Grin:

----------


## oksanagdo

Девоньки, а кто-нибудь писал письма для оказания благотворительной помощи? Что-то начать красиво не могу(((((

----------


## Скибыч

Сдается мне, вот эта оперативней
Спасибо, Алена!!!!

----------


## oksanagdo

Уважаемый Алексей Владимирович!
Выражаем Вам  огромную признательность и искренне благодарим за участие в жизни муниципального учреждения «Знаменский центр культуры и досуга».
Благодаря Вашей поддержке праздники проходили на высоком уровне, а жители поселка Знаменска получали массу радостных, незабываемых впечатлений.
Ваша помощь – это неоценимый вклад в развитие благотворительности и, несомненно, ощутимая поддержка.
Добрые дела не остаются незамеченными – они как маяки светят тем, кто ждет помощи. Уверены, что Ваш пример показателен и для других благотворителей. Оказывая помощь, Вы дарите не просто материальные ценности, а даете радость и надежду.
               Пусть Ваша доброта и щедрость вернутся к Вам сторицей. Желаем Вам всяческих благ, здоровья, процветания и побольше тепла на Вашем жизненном пути.
             Просим Вас оказать благотворительную помощь в выделении средств в сумме  () рублей на приобретение музыкальной аппаратуры. (документы прилагаются)
              Все оборудование нужно для развития и организации детского и взрослого вокального и танцевального творчества (открытие студий народного и современного танца, студии спортивного танца, вокальных кружков, проведение мероприятий на открытых площадках).


А если вот так?

----------


## гунька

*Рамоновна*, 



> тебе на аватар надо что-нибудь такое


Эх, Ириша, если б мне такую ХФигуру...... :Yes4:

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*, Ух, Оксанка, а мне понравилось! Я б от таких слов растаяла бы сразу и подарила б вам все!!!! Иди и проси смело!!! Просящему дается...

----------


## Цинториончик

Ребята нужна помощь, много лет не проводили конкурс культработника, в этом году решили возобновить. Подскажите, какие конкурсы можно сделать?

----------


## гунька

*Цинториончик*, 



> Ребята нужна помощь, много лет не проводили конкурс культработника, в этом году решили возобновить. Подскажите, какие конкурсы можно сделать?


Надюш, Обратись к Лене Зарнице, она недавно проводила у себя.

----------


## Скибыч

На песню "В горнице" хочу сделать видеофон. Не подскажете где поискать природу живую(лес, речка, лошадь по траве, птички,степь...). Не фото, а видео... футажики, например

----------


## гунька

*Скибыч*, 



> На песню "В горнице" хочу сделать видеофон. Не подскажете где поискать природу живую(лес, речка, лошадь по траве, птички,степь...). Не фото, а видео... футажики, например


Юр, на почту отправлю видеоклипы.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Скибыч*,  Юр, вот здесь посмотри: http://files.mail.ru/US3D6W http://files.mail.ru/XK64UZ

----------


## Натник

*Скибыч*, Юра на фото-видео такого добра навалом! Ссылку Алла давала. :Yes4:

----------


## Васютка

Help. Коллеги, очень нужна форма проведения поэтических вечеров. (Литературно- музыкальные вечера, гостинные, дни поэзии - всё было) Голову уже сломали.  Это будут ежемесячные собрания поэтов для общения. Может у кого- то подобные существуют.

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Обращаюсь к вам за помощью. Готовлю заключительный концерт фестиваля детского творчества детей дошкольников. Надо идея сценария или подскажите, где можно взять. Буду благодарна за любую помощь!!!!*

----------


## Рамоновна

> Обращаюсь к вам за помощью. Готовлю заключительный концерт фестиваля детского творчества детей дошкольников. Надо идея сценария или подскажите, где можно взять. Буду благодарна за любую помощь!!!!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%ED%E8%EA%E8

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E5%F4%E8%F1%FB.

посмотрите здесь

----------


## гунька

*Светлана - Слоним*, 
Света, вот здесь глянь  http://vesna.websib.ru/page.php?article=4&item=58 http://vesna.websib.ru/page.php?article=5&item=58 

И еще вот нашла:

http://webfile.ru/5173706

----------


## вокся

Концертная программа. есть три ХОРОШИХ подарка, которые необходимо разыграть среди зрителей...На сцену поднимать никого не хочется , т.к. люди в пальто и шубах не очень радуют глаз на таких мероприятиях... 
Фамилии на входных билетах. Счастливое место в зале...
Как писала Зарница выше? Бобик сдох?)))) Мой и не начинал жить) 
Как можно красиво разыграть призы?

----------


## Зарница

> Как можно красиво разыграть призы?


Можно по залу пустить клубок, на ком он закончится - тому и подарок. Это то что в голову сразу же пришло.

Девочки, спасибо вам за подсказки.Только... мне видеоряды не показать, причин много.Да и вообще привыкла основную идею, работу кидать на ведущих а не на технику - не доверяю. С номерами тематическими тоже не получится - приезжие артисты, а на нас связка и награждение. Идея с доской почета... - незнаю, надо подумать. Я уже делала концерт этот  в стиле галереи с картинами - не получился бы повтор. Трудность вся в том, что я незнаю тех лет, а ошибиться тут нельзя, т.к. основная масса зрителей будет той поры. Сегодня весь день об этом думаю....ничего в голову не лезет. Может вообще идею сменить? И жалко, но и опрафаниться не хочется

----------


## Леди N

[вокся], может маленький ребёнок вытянет номер кресла из лототрона или из чего- то его заменяющего.

----------


## вокся

> недавно ломала голову над сценарием на День труда, и вот он опять незаметно подкрался


Я не новичок ...Но что это за праздник?... У нас есть День сельхозработников. Он проходит традиционно в  декабре после окончания всех с/х работ... Что в основе Дня труда? Чествование ветеранов? Награждение?

----------


## вокся

Насчет розыгрыша подарков :Dntknw:  Пока я занималась Масленкой, мой коллега занимался концерной программой к 8 марта... Итог - НИЧЕГО не сделано. Его уволили, а программу делаю я... Силы на что-то появились только вчера... Конферанс-то я написала. Но планировалась концерно-конкурсная программа... Подарки, дейчствительно, хорошие: пароварка, кофеварка... И так не хочется их разыграть банальным цветочком под сиденьем... Но еще больше не хочется насиловать свой опусташенный мозг, выдумывая примудрые ходы...Человек ничего не сделал, получил зарплату... Обидно.
Но. В итоге. Первый подарок - банальный цветочек. Второй (их несколько) - фамилии на билетах, ребенок достанет. Третий (кофеварка)- назову 9 цифр телефона, а последнюю путь наугад набирают. Звонки буду принимать только от мужчин (хотя, как получится). И пусть этот мужчина-счастливчик ностит жене (или .... :Derisive: ) кофе в постель.
Концерт через 3 часа. Слова придется читать.... РРРРР....

----------


## Рамоновна

> Как можно красиво разыграть призы?


На концерте к 8 марта приглашали на сцену мужчину, он тянул с подноса номер ряда и номер места. Обладательнице вручали приз- девочка с подарком спускалась в зал.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Скажите, ни кто из вас не делал для любого мероприятия что то подобного? Мы делали к 23 февралю страницы истории в прошлом году - но там ни строчки не взять...


Здесь- юбилей нашего района. В основе рассказа- книга.http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2.%E4./page16

А здесь- книга, лежащая на трибуне. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E5%ED%FB/page8

----------


## annetka

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Анна. Я недавно назначена директором РДК. Столкнулась с многими нашими проблемами, одна из которых- дискотеки. Дело в том, что на дискотеки стало приходить очень мало молодежи. Что с этим делать? Как лучше построить работу? Что можно придумать, чтобы к нам приходили? Если есть у кого идеи, откликнитесь, пожалуйста! Буду безмерно благодарна! Помогите, очень прошу!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Привет всем. Аня мы на дискотеки обязательно включаем маленькую программку (конкурс, викторины и т. д.). И  по входным билетам разыгрываем счастливый билет 1 или несколько в зависимости от народа. Призы элементарные кусочек мыла, чупа чупс, шоколад, школьные принадлежности и т. д.

----------


## Зарница

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Анна. Я недавно назначена директором РДК. Столкнулась с многими нашими проблемами, одна из которых- дискотеки. Дело в том, что на дискотеки стало приходить очень мало молодежи. Что с этим делать? Как лучше построить работу? Что можно придумать, чтобы к нам приходили? Если есть у кого идеи, откликнитесь, пожалуйста! Буду безмерно благодарна! Помогите, очень прошу!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Аня, еще можно попробовать устроить "день девушек" и "день юношей".Т.е. в этот день девушки проходят в зал либо бесплатно, либо по минимуму. Естественно если девушки в зале - подтянуться и юноши. И так же наоборот. Обязательно в это время нужно что бы сама дискотека была ооочень интересной: и музыка, и конкурсы, и новинку какую нибудь. Незнаю ваших размахов, но у меня в деревни молодежь очень любит ультрофиолет.Одеваются специально под него. Попробуй на самой дискотеке устроить опрос - может их музыка не устраивает, время..... - увы, но в наше время мы должны подстраиваться под население, а не они под нас. Еще можно устроить конкурс диджеев,и  не в один этап - они за собой приведут толпу.Сейчас надо максимально привлечь к себе народ, иначе весной и летом будет совсем пусто.

Ира, Рамоновна, спасибо большое за помощь!!!!!! :flower: 
Девочки, может еще у кого нибудь завалялись сценарии, где ход, идея - чтение книги - поделитесь пожалуйста :Blush2:

----------


## oksanagdo

Девочки что можно интересного сделать к неделе детской книге? Нет ни у кого театрализованной викторины по сказкам?

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*, 



> Девочки что можно интересного сделать к неделе детской книге? Нет ни у кого театрализованной викторины по сказкам?


оксан, я посмотрю, что у меня есть. Пришлю на почту или загружу куда-нибудь. Скачаешь.

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*, Отправила ссылку в личку. Извините, девочки, сюда не могу, потому что материалы в основном не мои и выкладывать в открытый доступ как-то нехорошо.....Кому нужно, обращайтесь, пришлю.

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

Приветствую всех! Подскажите где на форуме можно посмотреть про День семьи? В это году мне поручено провести в мае праздник. Пожалуйста! :Tender:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Приветствую всех! Подскажите где на форуме можно посмотреть про День семьи? В это году мне поручено провести в мае праздник. Пожалуйста!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%ED%E8%EA%E8

----------


## лариса львовна

Девочки!Привезла с сессии музыку народную(балалайка рожок )радиопередача(нар.инструментов)мы использовали для спектакля(ярмарка).вот как мне её залить?скорость мала и в последнее время прерывается...скажите где посмотреть как заливают...спасибо.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки!Привезла с сессии музыку народную(балалайка рожок )радиопередача(нар.инструментов)мы использовали для спектакля(ярмарка).вот как мне её залить?скорость мала и в последнее время прерывается...скажите где посмотреть как заливают...спасибо.


можно залить на депозит:http:/*************.com/ru/.

При помощи кнопки *обзор* выбираете файл для заливки, жмете *загрузить сейчас*, ждете, пока загрузится на *100%*, копируете появившуюся ссылку /вторая строка с пометкой *форум*/ и вставляете в свое сообщение.

Если вы загружаете ПАПКУ с несколькими файлами, то ее надо сначала *заархивировать*: наводим курсор на папку, при помощи правой кнопки мыши выбираем *добавить в архив rar*, и архивируем.

Можно залить на НАРОД или @MAIL.

----------


## Фуксия

Девчата, добрый день! Я опять с просьбой, может кто поможет... Срочно нужно выступление (поздравление) от нашего коллектива на дне культработника (не менее 3х минут)

----------


## elenalogachova

Уважаемые коллеги!!! Кто-нибудь сталкивался с оригинальным представлением визитки на конкурс красоты??? Может какие идеи будут?

----------


## Prokaza

Леди N,спасибо за понимание. в том и дело, что решение так все изменить идет от начальника управления культуры района,мол побоятся и будут мочать. остальные руководители коллективов так и делают. а я их не боюсь,сделать они мне особо ничего не могут. в разумный ответ с извинениями особо не верю. в таком случае обращусь в суд. а там надо не пустые слова,а правовое подтверждение. вот и прошу помощи. хочу быть во всеоружии))))))))

----------


## уктур

Увыжаемые коллеги! Летом у нас два юбилейных праздника - юбилей района, и через месяц юбилей поселка, к которому приурочено открытие новой  зоны отдыха и обелиска Воинской славы. Будем много высокопоставленных гостей.  Такие масштабные мероприятия еще делать не приходилось.  Поделитесь, если у кого есть планами и сценариями  таких мероприятий. :Tender:

----------


## Зарница

*уктур*, на форуме достаточно материала на тему которую ты ищешь. Посмотри в нашем разделе:Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений - Сценарии и программы мероприятий - Юбилеи -  День /юбилей/ города, села, района и т.д

Хотела ссылку вставить, но что не получается...

----------


## нусечка

ребята, кто проводил бакет по поводу ...Вообщем гуляют производители бутилированной воды РФ. Поможите!

----------


## лариса львовна

> ребята, кто проводил бакет по поводу ...Вообщем гуляют производители бутилированной воды РФ. Поможите!


 нусечка!если я поняла банкет?конечно в программе надо несколько конкурсов с водой особенно этих производителей использовать их тару и воду им будет интересно.а по этому вопросу думаю надо к ведущим обратится это они у нас банкетами занимаются может у кого  :Yes4: то есть такой опыт....

----------


## Татьяна Жур

Здравствуйте форумчане! Подскажите где на форуме найти сценарии или наработки проведения " Крестин".Заказали на субботу, а у меня ничего нет......

----------


## selenka07

Обратись на форуме в Доске обьявлений - в  беседке ведущих

----------


## Катуна

Доброго всем вечера! Помогите, пожалуйста материалом для  агитбригады  тема "75 лет ГИБДД"стихи, песенки, любой материал.... или подскажите , куда пойти для поиска... Спасибо.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Катуна*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%F5.-%DE%C8%C4

илиhttp://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...C3%C8%C1%C4%C4

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги, нет ли у кого пьесы Дмитрия Калинина "Мисс Красная шапка" в электронном виде? Очень нужно!!!!!

----------


## Миронова

У меня девочка выступает на раённом фестивале "Цветные сны", взята серьёзная песня "Непрошенная война" гр.Основной инстинкт, проблема, что одеть. Я буду шить ей платье, но я запуталась, не знаю как оно должно выглядеть, у меня обычно с этим проблем не возникает, я все сценические костюмы шью сама, но вот тут боюсь неправильно подобранным нарядом нарушить гармонию песни. Может быть у кого-нибудь есть мысли на этот счёт. Помогите пожалуйста, заранее благодарна.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Миронова*, прослушала песню. Навеяло что-то черно-красное, но такое, чтобы красное "врывалось" в черное или наоборот. Наберите в поиске красно-черное платье, есть варианты для размышления.

----------


## Миронова

Спасибо, Рамоновна, я впринципе про цвет так и думала, но вот силует, мне нравится это и девочке тоже, но открытая спина будет ли уместна, или её чем-нибудь прикрыть.
[IMG]http://*********net/1230415m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1220175m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

*Миронова*, болеро или палантин?

----------


## Миронова

Всё решилось, нашли подходящий наряд.

----------


## Ингуша

Продублирую свою просьбу,потому что на самом деле ,для меня это очень важно!
Ребята!Просто умоляю вас о помощи!Муж переустанавливал винду в кабинете директора и нечаянно удалил папку с ее документами. (она хранила их на диске С). Слезы,истерика,гнев................ Не могу пока точно понять,что там было наиболее ценное,но на данный момент слез больше всего по поводу "колективний договір районного комунального закладу РБК",она печатала его несколько месяцев.Пожалуйста,если кто то может мне помочь- просто умоляю!!!Чем смогу поделиться в ответ - с радостью поделюсь.Буду должницей навек.

----------


## ира10

Дорогие друзья, помогите! Очень нужен сценарий на день кавказской республики(Кабардино-Балкария). Или нужен какой-нибудь театрализованный кусочек в сценарии - сценка, притча и т.д. и т.п. Ирина

----------


## sigh

Помогите, очень нужны диски О. Усовой "Театр танца" и методические рекомендации.

----------


## гунька

*sigh*, Вот здесь, у Симеона,  http://musicfordance.0pk.ru/viewforum.php?id=2  это все есть. Зарегистрируйтесь и качайте на здоровье! Там очень много интересного и полезного найдете!

----------


## Anytka-80

Дорогие форумчане,обращаюсь с просьбой к вашему опыту. Я работаю в детском саду муз.руководителем.И у меня к Вам огромная просьба. У нас в детском саду спонсоры открывают игровую площадку(разные горки на детских участках)и моя заведующая решила устроить массовое открытие этих несчастных горок.Решила созвать всю городскую власть, спонсоров,телевидение. Ленточку перерезать,благодарности и все такое. Сказала сделать официально и с выпендрежем. А у меня в практике такого события не было (соответственно материала ноль.) Ну детей с музыкальными номерами подготовить не вопрос. А сценарий ........ну нет его и все. Помогите,пожалуйста.
С уважением к Вам, и вашему творчеству,Анютка.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Anytka-80*, 

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/572558/

http://copy.yandex.net/?fmode=envelo...13e8c9&keyno=0

http://gus-gorod.social33.ru/index.p...=141&Itemid=58 здесь рассказ о подобном мероприятии

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки всем привет!!! Да и вообще всем тем, кто сюда ещё забегает. У меня просьба по творческой деятельности. Так как у самой небольшой творческий застой видимо перед декретом думать уже туго получается. У нас скоро фестиваль трудовых бригад "Трудовое лето 2011" за мою работу уже восьмой по счёту новенького не заню что и придумать. Может кто-то сталкивался с проведением чего-то подобного, поделитесь сценарным материалом. Буду очень признательна и благодарна!!!

----------


## swetik72

Всем добрый день!!! Нужен сценарий мюзикла про любовь для защиты театра малых форм, очень нужно :Tu: Помогитеееее...где можно найти? Всем спасибо!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*swetik72*, в нашем разделе есть специальная тема для тех, кто занимается театром.   http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F2%E0%EA%EB%E8

А если вас интересуют пьесы, посмотрите http://biblioteka.teatr-obraz.ru/play    и     http://screen-play.narod.ru/play.htm

----------


## лариса львовна

*Цинториончик*, 



> "Трудовое лето 2011" за мою работу уже восьмой по счёту новенького не заню что и придумать


что там было,в этих других может что-то натолкнёт  на развитие новых мыслей?
опиши что было в том году вкратце,чтобы  понять что же тебе надо...
и что представляет из себя фестиваль?
чем смогу помогу. :Derisive:

----------


## Цинториончик

> чем смогу помогу.


На этот фестиваль съезжаются трудовые бригады со всего района которые работали летом. У них по положению несколько конкурсных заданий, которые они представляют на сцене и несколько заочных. Нам надо сделать открытие и связки межды конкурсами. А делали мы уже в стиле вещания местного канала, прямое включение с фестиваля, делали как агид бригаду и просто красивыми словами открывалии по принцыпу "пусть говорят" делали. Вот и в этом году перед уходом хочется что-то интересное но ни как ни чего не идёт на ум. По ходу фестиваля так же говорим о спонсорах, о тех кто помогал трудоустраивать, о волонтёрских отрядах, ну впрочем как на любых фестивалях

----------


## лариса львовна

*Цинториончик*, первая мысль...теремок...он ни низок не высок а живет в нём...и делает то-то...живёт тот то и делает тот то ..декорацию теремка с окошками можно сделать...сюда же можно и поговорки включить разные...одна голова хорошо,а две лучше.один в поле не воин.
или связать со сказкой золушка...добрая фея-спонсор...мышки которые помогали-трудоустройство.
самое главное чтобы у тебя идея какая-то пришла...пиши если не то подумаю ещё.

----------


## Lorkhen

Коллеги! ВЫручайте! Нужен девиз и речевка для команды "Бродячие туристы" (мы участвуем в тур. слете для работников образования и культуры)!!!!

----------


## selenka07

девиз: мы шагаем от Альп до Атлантики - бродячие (увлечённые) люди - романтики

----------


## Леди N

> Коллеги! ВЫручайте! Нужен девиз и речевка для команды "Бродячие туристы" (мы участвуем в тур. слете для работников образования и культуры)!!!!


Не падаем духом в любую погодку-
Душа культработника- парус над лодкой!
Мы все от рожденья большие таланты!
Мы держим культуру, как небо атланты!

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. Отпуск называется...Придумался районный фестиваль. В сентябре. Наша площадка - "Перепевки поколений".  Есть ансамбль ветеранов, детский, бабушка-гармонист, мальчик на аккордеоне играет, местная поэтесса. За лето мозг засох...жара...Пните меня, пожалуйста, в каком-нибудь направлении. Идейку.Косточку. А дальше разовьем-погрызем. Размеры моих границ не будут знать благодарн...ой, размеры моей благодарности не будут иметь границ. вот так, конечно)))

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Спасибо!  
> 
> Добрый всем денечек. Отпуск называется...Придумался районный фестиваль. В сентябре. Наша площадка - "Перепевки поколений". Есть ансамбль ветеранов, детский, бабушка-гармонист, мальчик на аккордеоне играет, местная поэтесса.


добрый вечерок!!! может просто и идти от приемственности поколений, или стенка на стенку раз уж это перепевки, ведущие ребенок и пожилой, дети гнут линию - молодость, красота сила, а пожилые- мудрость, опыт, знания... может так... У вас то наверное не главная площадка?

----------


## zhuli

Добрый вечер!Помогите найти ноты для балалайки Ф.Крейслер "Рондино на темы Бетховена".Благодарю.

----------


## Orel87

Ребят, предстоит провести Ассамблею юных модельеров конструкторов «Звёзды подиума». В первой части будет показ моделей театров моды. В голове полный ступор, не знаю с чего начать. Помогите с идеями. Говорю сразу на Петра 1, ростом не тяну ни как. А писать и вести мне.

----------


## Фуксия

Дорогие форумчане! У меня такая просьба.... У нас конкурс "Операция Уют", одна из номинаций оформление стенда. У кого есть какие предложения? А может кто уже делал? У меня пока одна мысль,сделать панно из потолочной плитки в раму и там представить коллектив,наши кружки...Пока мысли закончились,может у вас что имеется? Буду очень благодарна за помощь!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Говорю сразу на Петра 1, ростом не тяну ни как.


А на роль Карандаша? Но не клоуна, а карандаша-стилягу-гламурного-вездесущего, как главного исполнителя всех творческих идей модельера? И травить со сцены "воспоминания" о создании той или иной коллекции или том или ином модельере. 

Или взять "говорящие предметы". Перед показом каждой группы вы "беседуете"/фонограмма голоса предмета/ то с ножницами, то снитками, то с булавками, то с бумагой... И они вам говорят о каждой коллекции что-то...





> «Звёзды подиума».


А вы- звездочет с телескопом, считающий звезды и дающий им имена "сверхновая, самая яркая, белая, красная, молодая?"

----------


## swetik72

Всем добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста! У нас 25.09 -открытие творческого сезона в РДК,не могу придумать какой сюжет применить...может подкините идейку или поделитесь опытом, у кого проходило такое...очень прошу!Всем заранее спасибо!!! :Blush2:

----------


## novichka42

Всем здравствуйте! По-моему я что-то не в тему попала, но другого  варианта, чтобы обратиться к коллегам не знаю и не умею еще. Други, очень-очень нужна методика по ведению занятий  эстрадно-маршевого ансамбля ( мажоретки). Много перерыла материалов, но все на уровне истории и костюмов. А вот чего-то конкретного -нет!!!!! Если кто знает где можно ( не отдельные видео показательных выступлений) попросить такого рода методическую литературу или советом, буду очень признательна!!!!! По-мо-ги-те!!!!!

----------


## Фуксия

> Дорогие форумчане! У меня такая просьба.... У нас конкурс "Операция Уют", одна из номинаций оформление стенда. У кого есть какие предложения? А может кто уже делал? У меня пока одна мысль,сделать панно из потолочной плитки в раму и там представить коллектив,наши кружки...Пока мысли закончились,может у вас что имеется? Буду очень благодарна за помощь!


да уж((((((( видимо помощь не придет(((((((((

----------


## Рамоновна

*novichka42*, у нас есть группа барабанщиц в местном лицее, но о том, что это целое направление, да еще и имеет название МАЖОРЕТКИ, не знала. Посмотрела видео. Здорово. Сразу пошли идеи! Спасибо.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*novichka42*, думаю Вам нужно обратиться в раздел хореографов, это здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F0%E0%F4%EE%E2 Удачи!)))

----------


## Скибыч

*Фуксия*, 



> панно из потолочной плитки в раму


если она(плитка) как основа - слишком мягкий материал. транспортировка дело такое... если под нее ДВП - зачем тогда вообще плитка(только если из нее делать что-либо(буковки-кружочки, например)). попробуйте обтянуть то же ДВП тканью и на нем объемными(бумажными, например) фигурками 


> представить коллектив,наши кружки


вместо ДВП можно использовать стеновые МДФ-панели. дороже, конечно, зато жестче конструкция(особенно если размер большой)

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

да, ко мне помощь тоже не дошла, совета не дожалась... просто наверное не когда  сейчас большой напряг не каждый день на форуме...

----------


## Tasha1979

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста. Мне нужно срочно написать сценарий Торжественного открытия районного отделения ЗАГСа. Они в новое помещение переезжают, арендованное. Губернатор приедет, областные начальники.... Всё будет на улице, перед входом в здание... с перерезанием ленточки... потом войдут в ЗАГс и пройдёт регестрация брака. Подскажите свои идеи по открытию.

----------


## TRENER

Люди добрые! Срочно нужен минус песни Яшки-артиллериста из к-ма "Свадьба в Малиновке". Готовим юбилей учреждения. Буду очень признательна.

----------


## yurgesovna

> Люди добрые! Срочно нужен минус песни Яшки-артиллериста из к-ма "Свадьба в Малиновке". Готовим юбилей учреждения. Буду очень признательна.


 ОТ РОМАНОВНЫ
http://narod.ru/disk/26911913001/В%2...инус).mp3.html

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Дорогие форумчане! Срочно нужно поздравление с Днем рождения ребенка на дому. Девочка инвалид, больна ДЦП, ей 5 лет. Буду благодарна.

----------


## yrievna12

Девочки, если у кого есть визитная карточка на конкурс "самый классный классный", поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Фуксия

> транспортировка дело такое...


Нет,транспортировать не придется...Про МДФ это конечно классно! Но мои финансы поют романсы.....((( Вот и делаю из того что подешевле... Меня больше-то интересовало какой материал там расположить))))

----------


## Фуксия

> И что самое главное, как поделить всех на две (может даже на три) группы


Танечка! Мы всегда делим так,всех выстраиваем по росту и расчитываемся сколько групп надо (если три,то 1,2,3..),получается всегда равномерно, редко кто одного возраста повыше,вот так как-то объяснила,если непонятно пишите)))

----------


## yurgesovna

Друзья мои,помогите,пожалуйста,с идеями на Юбилей женщины50, она -скорняк,супруг и 2 сыновей пожарники(или пожарные?)что-нибудь весёленькое ,прикольное.Благодарна любым пинкам,Ира

----------


## Ирианочка

Срочно нужен танец для старшей группы ! Помогите пожалуйста!Только начала работать ,время на подбор материала не хватает. Нужен танец, который можно использовать на различные  мероприятия.заранее спасибо

----------


## Котенак

ПРИВЕТИКИ)

вот давно не заходила. 
Очень нужно для старшей группы садика:

1) песня, а именно колыбельная бараболі (фасольки) может на укр. а может и на русском, хоть какую.
2) танец грибочков (музыку и движения если есть)
3) песня фасолек ( можна на русском и укр-м, хоть какую, может минусовку со словами)

4) СЦЕНАРИЙ про Чиполино. (желательно на русском, это меня попросили найти)

если есть - скинь пожалуйста.

буду ждать ответика  в сообщениях.
Кэт.

спасибки

----------


## гунька

*Ирианочка*, 
*Котенак*, Девочки, вам лучше обратиться к музыкальным руководителям детских садиков. Вот сюда.. http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....EE%E3%E8%F2%E5  Там быстрее помогут.

----------


## yurgesovna

очень нужна схемка по скручиванию длинных шариков,дракончиков покрутить за столами хочу

----------


## Ингуша

Девочки,помогите,пожалуйста!На студенческую осень в пед.институте нужна песня - переделка на открытие.Исторический факультет.Ребята такие хорошие,всегда меня в ДК выручали,просят помощи.....Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Ингуша

Девочки и мальчики,здравствуйте! Прошу помощи в материале или сценарии до Дня энергетика.

----------


## Tasha1979

> Девочки и мальчики,здравствуйте! Прошу помощи в материале или сценарии до Дня энергетика.


День энергетика.

22 декабря 2010г.
Фанфары.

Каждый год Россия отмечает
Этот день в морозном декабре. 
Он по праву место занимает 
В праздничном ее календаре. 
И вином бокалы наполняя, 
Славим всех дающих людям свет!
Труд ваш ценится, и каждый понимает:
Без тепла и света жизни нет!
Вам желаем дней побольше ясных,
Жить желаем в мире и добре,
Чтоб в душе горенье не угасло
Вопреки морозам и зиме.

- Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! Добрый день!

Добрый день, а что это значит?
Значит, день был по-доброму начат. 
Значит, будет  по - доброму прожит. 
И пусть счастья нам всем приумножит.

Музыкальный номер.  «Над Россией моей».

Итак, сегодня ваш праздник - День энергетика!
- Энергетика – это уникальная отрасль, которая каждый день обеспечивает теплом и светом всех без исключения граждан страны.
День энергетика отмечается в соответствии с указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 23 мая 1966 г. в день открытия в 1920 г. VIII Всероссийского съезда Советов, утвердившего Государственный план электрификации России (ГОЭЛРО). 
- Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 1 ноября 1988 г. отмечался в третье воскресенье декабря, в последние годы - вновь 22 декабря.
Символично, что день энергетика празднуется именно 22 декабря - в самый короткий световой день в году, когда электроэнергия особенно востребована.
Так это или нет, но замечено, что действительно 23 декабря день уже становится длиннее. А сегодняшняя, самая длинная ночь в году, расцвеченная миллионами электрических огоньков, продемонстрирует всем насколько нужен и важен ваш труд, труд людей, которые имеют непосредственное отношение к самому тёплому и светлому, что у нас есть!
Сегодня мы могли бы отдельно поздравить и высоковольтников и низковольтников, 
- Тамбовский участок и инженерно-технических работников
- группу подстанции и оперативно-диспетчерские и оперативно-выездные бригады,
- Технический персонал и механизаторов.
- Но тогда было бы сложнее говорить о едином, слившемся коллективе, которыми вы являетесь. Поэтому Всех вышеперечисленных сотрудников – энергетиков мы представляем и поздравляем как единое целое, как отлаженный и работающий механизм. Примите от нас поздравления!

Музыкальный номер. Танец – Гномики 
Согласитесь с истиной простой, 
ни одним поэтом не воспетой, — 
энергетик нужен, как никто, 
ну куда мы без тепла и света?
Жизнь — движенье. А движенья суть 
навсегда в энергии сокрыта. 
Пусть ничто не омрачит твой путь, 
энергетик, друг наш деловитый. 
Да не знать тебе невзгод и пут, 
да творить с неутолимой жаждой! 
И поклон тебе за славный труд 
для тебя и нас, конечно, важный.

- Как часто, листая календарь, мы не обращаем внимания на надписи, которые для большинства из нас ничего не значат! 
- День энергетика... Это свет в квартирах, гудящие на ветру провода, искорки, слетающие с трамвайных дуг, ночной город с высоты птичьего полета... Как много стоит за той обыденностью, с которой мы вечером включаем телевизор, чтобы посмотреть любимую программу!
- Недаром праздник называется профессиональным. Для этих людей тоже стало привычным иметь дело с энергией, питающей наши дома. Наравне с мужчинами трудятся в коллективе и женщины, которых ценят и уважают их строгие коллеги. Мы от всей души поздравляем представительниц прекрасного пола, находящихся в этом зале с праздником!
Дорогие наши! Этот музыкальный номер для вас!

Музыкальный номер. - Ретро
Ты специальность взял себе не по наследству
Стать энергетиком не думал, не гадал.
О напряжении ты только слышал в детстве,
И вот теперь все киловатты испытал.
Отвечу, коль спросят о том, как тружусь,
Специальность, избрав такую:
«Немножко люблю, немножко боюсь, 
Немножко хочу другую…»

- Дорогие друзья! Каждый год семья тамбовских энергетиков пополняется новыми кадрами, которые перенимают лучшие традиции своих старших наставников. Желая профессиональных и личных успехов молодым специалистам, мы преподносим им в подарок этот музыкальный сувенир!

Музыкальный номер. Танец – Танец – ЦДТ – Шпана.
- Надо сказать, что тамбовские энергетики занимают активную жизненную позицию. Районная спартакиада и областные соревнования бригад – везде наши земляки – энергетики занимают призовые места, и, думаем, тут не обошлось без воздействия на них энергии электричества и энергии их сердец. 
Через бездну лет и тьму забот
Людьми сияет наш тамбовский небосвод.
Все ярче с каждым днем восход - 
День энергетика грядет!
Мы поздравляем Вас от всей души,
Благодарим за свет и радость в доме,
И пусть всегда среди ночной тиши
Поет энергия в летящем электроне!

Музыкальный номер. Танец – ЦДТ - Пингвины
День энергетика без преувеличения — праздник национального масштаба. Свет и тепло в наших домах, работа всей техники, тесно окружающей нас в современном мире напрямую зависят от вашей работы. Очень хорошо сказал о профессии энергетика поэт:
Энергетика – отрасль важнейшая, 
Без неё ничего не закрутится.
Здесь от веку люди умнейшие,
Обязательнейшие трудятся.
Что такое цивилизация?
То давно не вопрос, ерунда!
Труд людей, плюс электрификация – 
Всех процессов людского труда.
И сегодня прожить нам на свете как
Без побед и чудес электричества
Пища мира есть энергетика
С плюсом качества и количества
Пусть наивна моя арифметика
Улыбнитесь! Сегодня пора!
Поздравляем вас с днём энергетика!
Вам здоровья, удач и добра!

Музыкальный номер. - Птица счастья

----------


## Kristinka 11

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько часов в неделю должен работать руководитель кружка в клубе? Клуб ведомственный (не детский). Занятость на 0,5 ставки (внешнее совместительство)?

----------


## гунька

> Девочки и мальчики,здравствуйте! Прошу помощи в материале или сценарии до Дня энергетика.


Ингуша, а здесь не была? http://vkmonline.com/showthread.php?t=33796

----------


## irina77

доброе время суток, уважаемые форумчане!!!! обращаюсь с просьбой:на следующей неделе надо провести семинар для директоров ДК,а материала нет вообще,так как все "старенькие" уволены,а мы все то из музея, то из образования....а хочется сделать правильно....посоветуйте,помогите!!!!!!! заранее благодарна.

----------


## Ингуша

*Tasha1979*, Спасибо!!!
*гунька*, Спасибо,не была..Еще и думала,ну видела же где -то..... Была  уверенна ,что здесь,а про ВКМ и не подумала,балда!Спасибо,Аленушка!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ингуша*, идеи есть в ЮБИЛЕЯХ. И точно внашем разделе юбилей театра где-то обсуждался.

*irina77*, у нас семинар обычно проходит по такому плану:
1-регистрация
2-сдача документов, которые их просили привезти+просмотр метод. выставки, заказ сценариев или музыки на диске/ксерим и множим во время семинара, после-отдаем/
3-Теоретическая часть или деловая игра или обмен опытом на тему...
4-мастер-класс по оформлению, ДПИ или самодеятельному искусству
5. Разное-говорим про все: больничные листы, отопительный сезон, и т.п.

Однажды проводили  деловую игру *"Работа над ошибками"*

1-разбились на группы по 4-5 человек

2-все группы получили задание: написать возможные "проколы" организатора при поготовке тематической концертной программы. 
Заполняли возможными ошибками вторую колонку таблицы, а  в первой колонке  проставили этапы подготовки-все до мелочей: Визит к главе-идея-сценарий-смета-подбор звука-костюмов-ведущих-репетиции-объявление - и т.д.
Например, в графе *объявление, анонс мероприятия* появилось: поздно развешенное, рано развешенное, маленького некрасочного вида, забыли указать время, маленькое количество объявлений, неправильно выбранные места для объявлений, и т.д.

3- общее обсуждение ошибок

4-подведение итогов. 

Кстати, нам всем было бы, думаю, интересно поиграть в эту игру на форуме. Продумаю. После праздников созрею. Открою тему. 

Анонс готов!

----------


## Сергей Ст

Коллеги, помогите, нужны текстовки на фестиваль современного танца.

----------


## sibirija2010

Дорогие, уважаемые коллеги,огромная просьба, может кто проводил юбилейное ,или просто мероприятие для работников суда?Помогите, может сценарий у кого есть или идея какая?буду очень благодарна за помощь.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Уважаемые,ну очень нужна фразочка Леонова из кинофильма "Полосатый рейс"...хочешь,верь,хочешь не верь, а дело было так! А если будет видео файл- просто супер!

----------


## Neffy

> Уважаемые,ну очень нужна фразочка Леонова из кинофильма "Полосатый рейс"...хочешь,верь,хочешь не верь, а дело было так! А если будет видео файл- просто супер!


Видео есть вот *здесь*!

----------


## swetik72

Добрый день! Друзья,помогите пожалуйста! Только что попросили провести корпоратив "Сбербанку 170", может у кого-то есть что - нибудь...уже в субботу проводить (12.11.2011)Очееееееень прошу! :074:

----------


## Наталия Торопова

> Коллеги, помогите, нужны текстовки на фестиваль современного танца.


Выдержка из сценария...

"Кто не знает крылатую фразу: «Движение – это жизнь». Движение всегда и во всем. Движение к сияющим вершинам совершенства... Движение может заменить любое лекарство, но никакое лекарство не заменит движения. А один из главных видов движения – это естественно танец! Желаем нашим сегодняшним участникам не останавливаться на достигнутом, а стремиться к самым высоким вершинам, быть уверенными в себе и тогда у вас все получится!!!"

----------


## Фуксия

Девчата,добрый вечер! Выручайте!!!! Нужно написать представление на работника ( худ.руководитель,зав. дет. сектором) на выплату стимулирующей добавки (за что ее давать), помогите! Чтобы не изобретать колесо))), может у кого есть критерии эффективности работы сотрудников ДК? Жду с нетерпением! За любую помощь благодарю!!!!
И еще... у кого-нибудь есть минусовка песни "Песня для мамы" (Когда за окном фонари зажигают...... Что дочка не спишь, ты так грустно вздыхала...)

----------


## гунька

> И еще... у кого-нибудь есть минусовка песни "Песня для мамы" (Когда за окном фонари зажигают...... Что дочка не спишь, ты так грустно вздыхала...)


 минусочек сюда загрузила   http://webfile.ru/5673762

----------


## лариса львовна

Привет всем!
Девочки!Нужна музыка для конкурсов.Помогите пожалуйста!Для детской программы.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Фуксия*, 

Критерии оценки разделяются по разным основаниям, среди которых можно выделить следующие группы:
1
*общеорганизационные критерии* (применительны ко всем сотрудникам , например: своевременность, полнота выполнения обязанностей и др.) 
*специализированные критерии* (то есть соответствующие определенному рабочему месту, виду деятельности);


2
*количественные критерии* (оценка на основе достигнутых результатов) 
*и качественные критерии* (индивидуальные характеристики сотрудника и качество работы);

3
*объективные критерии* (стандарты, нормативы качества и производительности, которые могут быть установлены практически для любой работы) *и субъективные критерии* (показатели и характеристики, которые оцениваются на основании мнений и оценок экспертов);


*Шкала оценки некоторых критериев*по 3-х балльной системе


Дисциплина 
3 Рабочее время не тратит на посторонние дела. Отсутствуют пропуски на работе	Приходит на работу вовремя. 
2 Редко отсутствует, а если такое случается, то по уважительной причине	
1 Не всегда пунктуален, иногда забывает предупредить	Часто отсутствует или опаздывает, при этом не ставит в известность руководителя

Качество выполняемых работ 
3 Работа выполняется без ошибок, аккуратно и тщательно. Соблюдаются стандарты работы  Качество соответствует предъявляемым требованиям, ошибки встречаются редко, а если и есть, то незначительные и исправляются самостоятельно	
2 Работа выполняется качественно, но встречаются ошибки, иногда приходится проверять работу	
1 Низкое качество работы, постоянные ошибки, требуются постоянные проверки

Объем выполняемых работ 
3 Работа выполняется в запланированном объеме	Работает быстро, выполняет плановые показатели или больше, чем запланировано	
2 Работает медленно, необходимо «подгонять»	
1  Работает медленно. Не справляется с запланированным объемом

Профессиональные знания 
3 Сотрудник обладает знаниями, необходимыми для данной должности	Хорошо понимает свои обязанности, знания соответствуют выполняемой работе, редко требуются разъяснения со стороны руководителя	
2 Не всегда хватает знаний, многие рабочие вопросы необходимо дополнительно разъяснять	
1 Не хватает знаний для выполнения обязанностей. Плохо понимает свою работу

У нас для балетмейстера,хормейстера и рук. коллектива  например, следующие критерии:

Сохранность контингента

Участие воспитанников в конкурсах, фестивалях различного уровня

Наличие призовых мест по итогам участия воспитанников в конкурсах,  фестивалях

Участие в проведении семинаров, мастер-классов

Участие в организации  и проведении концертов, театрализаций и др.

Работа по улучшению материально-технической базы коллектива

----------


## Ингуша

Ребята!Что то мне не помогает поиск...У нас скоро "Мен-шоу",на меня возложили почетную миссию подобрать спортивные конкурсы для парней.Подскажите,пожалуйста,где можно посмотреть подобный материал?Спасибо!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Подскажите,пожалуйста,где можно посмотреть подобный материал?


Обратись к Оксане Сенновой в личку. Она проводила что-то подобное.

----------


## Сергей Ст

Нужна тема торжественного мероприятия на сцене "День энергетика 2011".
 40 минут поздравления официальных лиц, вручение грамот, чередуется концертными №

----------


## наташа гергалова

Коллеги помогите! Дублирую сообщение выставленное в разделе ведущих.
 На следующей неделе проводим благотворительный концерт в помощь сбора средств на лечение ребенка за границей. Необходимо собрать 11 000 дол. Сумма то в общем не такая огромная, но сборы идут со скрипом. Хотя кто-то собирал деньги на работе. кто-то ходил по домам, поставили ящики в общественных местах, вот решили еще так попробовать. Мои мысли: продажа билетов, при входе в зал ростовые куклы встречают зрителей и тут же продажа шаров-сердечек и календариков на следующий год с какой нибудь картинкой и подписью типа "Спасибо за надежду!" Еще хотела выставку - продажу сувениров Центра детского творчества, но не знаю, не много-ли? По поводу самого концерта,... я такое ни разу не проводила. Если у кого-то есть опыт в проведении подобных мероприятий, откликнитесь! Нужны ваши советы и рекомендации, как сделать все достойно. Можем сделать слайд-шоу о мальчике, а что еще? Подскажите!

----------


## Гумочка

Коллеги, опять с просьбой, ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНОЙ!!! В соответствующей темке выставляла презентацию о выборах, сегодня обсуждали последние приготовления по данному мероприятию. В результате выяснилось, что презентацию нужно преобразовать в другой формат (MPEG, AVI ...), чтобы её читал наш "аппарат". Караул, я не умею этого делать!!! Помогите, может кто-нибудь на ТЫ с этим делом? Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

> Ребята!Что то мне не помогает поиск...У нас скоро "Мен-шоу",на меня возложили почетную миссию подобрать спортивные конкурсы для парней.Подскажите,пожалуйста,где можно посмотреть подобный материал?Спасибо!


Проводили подобное мероприятие несколько раз. Один из конкурсов в программе испытаний для ребят был спортивным. Делали "Дартс" в воздушные шарики (но очень осторожно, потому что может быть травмоопасно), делали по такому же принципу водные пистолеты - затушить свечи (тоже осторожно, потому что пожароопасно). Потом отказались от этого и проводили армреслинг на выбывание, поднятие гири (которая не самая большая) - кто больше и набивание ногой футбольный мяч. Вот. Остальное на сцене не зрелищно.

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> поднятие гири (которая не самая большая)


можно наполнить пятилитровые бутыли водой и кто дольше продержит их на вытянутой руке.Зрелище интересное(особенно когда идут комментария со стороны ведущего)...а потом ручки и богатырей потрясываются!

----------


## Гумочка

Ребята, глава дала задание провести 31 декабря новогодний праздник на сельской площади. В прошлом году делали в виде путешествия по странам мира. В этом году просто завал, нужно провети все предвыборные концерты, Новогодний огонёк для организаций и предприятий села, Рождественскую ёлку... да ещё отчёты и планы... Горим!!! Может, у кого-нибудь есть подобные сценарии для площадей, дисконечные варианты... Помогите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Коллеги, у меня вот такая просьба. Может кто из вас оформлял заявку в ФЦП "Культура России 2012-2016 гг", подскажите как это делается? Срок подачи заявки заканчивается 14 декабря, хочу попробовать "попросить" денег на приобретение муз. и свет. аппаратуры. Наш ОК ни разу заявку не делал и никто помочь не может.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Татьяна Ильинская*, 

НАША Заявка
на участие в федеральной целевой программе "Культура России (2006-2011 годы)" на 2010 год делалась по такому плану:

1. Направление программы.

2. Пункт направления программы.

3. Наименование проекта или мероприятия.

4. Организация заявитель:

- наименование организации с указанием организационно-правовой формы;

- Ф.И.О., должность руководителя;

- телефон, факс, e-mail, почтовый адрес.

5. Место реализации проекта или проведения мероприятия:

- страна;

- субъект Российской Федерации;

- муниципальное образование.

6. Сроки реализации проекта или проведения мероприятия.

7. Общая величина затрат на проект или мероприятие: __________________.

В том числе:

- федеральный бюджет: ___________________;

- прочие источники: _______________________.
Подпись руководителя организации
                                                                     М.П.
_________________________________________________________________________
Регистрация заявки в Министерстве культуры Российской Федерации:
(заполняется при поступлении заявки в Минкультуры России).
Регистрационный номер в базе данных: ____________________________________.
Дата регистрации _____________________.
Перечень документов, прилагаемых к форме заявки

1. Сопроводительное письмо.

2. Содержание и обоснование проекта или мероприятия (далее - Проект):

- соответствие представленного Проекта целям и задачам федеральной целевой программы "Культура России (2006 - 2011 годы) (далее - Программа);

- федеральная значимость Проекта;

- региональная значимость Проекта;

- ожидаемые конечные результаты и показатели социально-экономической эффективности от реализации Проекта;

- соответствие целевым индикаторам и показателям реализации Программы;

- состав участников Проекта;

- руководитель Проекта: Ф.И.О., должность, адрес, телефон, факс, e-mail;

- сроки проведения;

- эффективность пропаганды и рекламы Проекта в средствах массовой информации;

- возможность представления в Министерство культуры Российской Федерации на электронных и бумажных носителях материалов о реализации Проекта.

3. Смета на реализацию Проекта.

4. В случае представления заявки на проведение проектных и/или ремонтно-реставрационных работ на памятниках истории и культуры необходимо представлять дополнительно:

- выписку из Единого реестра недвижимого имущества с указанием формы собственности (федеральная, региональная, муниципальная);

- смету на реализацию проекта, составленную в соответствии с письмом Минкультуры России от 24.03.2008 N 18-01-35/04-ДА;

- проект задания на разработку проектной документации;

- фотофиксацию, отображающую состояние памятника и конструкций;

- ведомость объемов ремонтно-реставрационных работ, смету-калькуляцию, акты категории сложности проектных работ и физического объема памятника, согласованные пользователем объекта культурного наследия, представителем местного органа охраны памятников и автором проекта реставрации.



А вот это- официальный сайт* ФЦП 2012-16* http://fcpkultura.ru/  там есть все. Правда, не смотрела, внесены ли какие-то изменения в сравнении с прошлым годом

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Романовна, большое спасибо. Мы собираемся подать заявку на преобретение муз. аппаратуры, а надо в смете указывать характеристику изделия и страну-производитель?

----------


## Леди N

Уважаемые коллеги! Нет ли у кого должностной инструкции на инструктора- методиста по физической культуре? И инструкции специалиста, который занимается содержанием хоккейной коробочки и тренировками взрослой хоккейной команды. Понимаю, что это некий оксюморон, но в нашей ситуации это именно так. В штатное расписание по желанию учредителя ввели ещё одну ставку инструктора по спорту с той, целью, чтобы он занимался содержанием катка и взрослой командой хоккеистов. Думаю, что это и будет один из хоккеистов, но вот что прописать ему в должностной, а может уйти от должностной и прописать всё в ТРуд Договоре?? Может кто подскажет, как помудрее сделать... ?
 Помогите с должностными на спортивников. 
Заранее спасибо...

----------


## Алла и Александр

Уважаемые коллеги! Кто из вас проводил  "Человек года!? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, сценарием и рекомендациями. Какие номинации были у вас?  В этом году решили у себя сделать такой праздник. Пока идут переговоры с руководителями. После выборов нужно заняться сценарием. Надеюсь на вашу помощь.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Романовна, большое спасибо. Мы собираемся подать заявку на преобретение муз. аппаратуры, а надо в смете указывать характеристику изделия и страну-производитель?


Думаю, что нет. Но это, может, местные условия. Проконсультируйтесь у себя.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Уважаемые коллеги! Кто из вас проводил  "Человек года!? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, сценарием и рекомендациями. Какие номинации были у вас?  В этом году решили у себя сделать такой праздник. Пока идут переговоры с руководителями. После выборов нужно заняться сценарием. Надеюсь на вашу помощь.


Мы это делаем каждый год. Номинации: Государственная служба, Силовые структуры, С\хозяйство, Промышленность, Соц. сфера, ЖКХ, торговля.... Если в этот год, например, юбилей лицея- делаем акцент на этом.

Порядок проведения:
Отбивка- обявление номинации- вызываем приглашенного/кто вручает/ - вызываются обладатели звания-награждение+характеристика с акцентом заслуг за этот год/- номер х\с

Накануне праздника положение о конкурсе печатается в прессе. Все организации заявляют своих претендентов. Заседает комиссия/администрация и общественная палата/, выносит решение. Протокол. Согласно решения- и награждение.

----------


## oksanagdo

Девочки и мальчики, а кто нибудь делал церемонию открытия новогодней елки?

----------


## Натали5

Скажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь делал  инновационные проекты в сфере развития культуры? Если делали, то озвучьте, пожалуйста, ваши темы проектов.

----------


## oksanagdo

Аленушка, может у тебя в закромах что-то есть про церемонию?

----------


## гунька

> Аленушка, может у тебя в закромах что-то есть про церемонию?


оксан, здесь, на форуме, целая темка есть   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%F3%EB%E8-1094  Может, оттуда что-то выберешь?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Нужна помощь!
Срочно спрашивают то-не знают сами что: то ли бизнес-план, то ли перспективный план развития ДК. Может ко-то с таким зверем сталкивался?

----------


## Tasha1979

может "ПРОГРАММА РАЗВИТИЯ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ КУЛЬТУРЫ"?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Может быть.

----------


## Фуксия

Прошу вашей помощи!!!! Нужны пародии на Аллу Пугачеву, Л. Гурченко, И. Кобзона, Э. Пьеху. Именно песни!!!

----------


## гунька

> Прошу вашей помощи!!!! Нужны пародии на Аллу Пугачеву, Л. Гурченко, И. Кобзона, Э. Пьеху. Именно песни!!!


Вот такие только....переформатировала из видео. Послушай, может, пригодятся...  http://files.mail.ru/H34S9B

----------


## Lorkhen

Уважаемые коллеги! С наступающим Новым годом! Всем вам творческих успехов!!!
Подскажите, пжл. текст для грамоты тренеру по каратэ...

----------


## Фуксия

Дорогие участники форума с наступающим вас Новым годом! Если я не в тему,то отправьте по адресу...А может вы объясните: Записываю треки на флешку по порядку (1,2,3 и т.д.), а когда вставляю в муз.центр они не по порядку.... Почему так?
А вам Лариса Львовна посоветую к муз.работникам обратиться,там они быстрее помогут)))

----------


## гунька

> А может вы объясните: Записываю треки на флешку по порядку (1,2,3 и т.д.), а когда вставляю в муз.центр они не по порядку.... Почему так?


Я всегда пишу так: 001,002 и т.д. А еще-если ты писала треки в разное время, то они все равно встанут не по порядку. Попробуй все треки, которые тебе нужны, скинуть с флешки на рабочий стол и потом уже переименовывай. У меня все получается. Попробуй, я думаю, все выйдет правильно.

----------


## лариса львовна

Оленька!Спасибо!В который раз меня выручаешь!)))

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Ребята, помогите, пожалуйста, найти текст пьесы Н.Семеновой "Печка на колесе". Все театральные библиотеки перелопатила-такой нигде не нашла(((

----------


## Рамоновна

А у меня с КОНФЛИКТОМ полный конфликт. Нулевые знания. Только наощупь. И представьте, иногда попадаю... 
Две недели назад получила диплом областного конкурса "Новые праздники 21 века". На анализе сценариев режиссер областного театра оперы и балета хвалил за умело закрученый конфликт. Вот бы еще знаний набраться!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*, 
Ира, а что ты выставляла на конкурс? Сценарий? А методических наработок по этой теме у тебя случайно нет?

----------


## Olguha

Помогите пожалуйста!!! Перешла работать в организационно-методический цент и поняла, что в культуре с документацией просто завал. Сейчас переходим работать по 83-фз, как и все наверное. Надо "придумать кучу документов". Но это отдельная тема....Проверяли журналы работы клубных формирований, и к ним "приложения". Если с положениями о КФ еще более или имение порядок, то с планами работы клубных формирований, планами учебно воспитательной работы и т.п. полный ноль.... Кто во что горазд то и пишет. Хотелось бы привести в систему это дело. Есть ли у кого наработки (формы) этих планов. Пожалуйста поделитесь!!!!!

----------


## Натник

> Есть ли у кого наработки (формы) этих планов. Пожалуйста поделитесь!!!!!


у нас они называются учебно-творческие планы... ну там, по возможности надо расписывать пункты: учебный репертуар, основной репертуар, теоретическую работу и т.д. http://rghost.ru/35814963  смотрите, может что то свое и "смастерите" :Aga:

----------


## avdeev2000

Помогите, пожалуйста!!! В Училище культуры по КДД задали написать КОМПОЗИЦИОННОЕ ПОСТРОЕНИЕ СЦЕНАРИЯ КУЛЬТУРНО_ДОСУГОВОЙ ПРОГРАММЫ ДЛЯ МОЛОДЁЖИ. НУЖНО НА ЗАВТРА!!!
Я - музрук в садике и пока не знаю, как это делается. :Blush2:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*avdeev2000*, Оля, здесь о композиционном построении программы: http://files.mail.ru/P9JZCU.

----------


## Olguha

Огромное спасибо!!! Теперь хоть есть представление как это делать!!!

----------


## Olguha

Спасибо огромное!!!



> у нас они называются учебно-творческие планы... ну там, по возможности надо расписывать пункты: учебный репертуар, основной репертуар, теоретическую работу и т.д. http://rghost.ru/35814963  смотрите, может что то свое и "смастерите"

----------


## swetik72

Всем добрый день! Помогите, кто может! Первая сессия в уч.культуры, первая контрольная, может у кого есть в своих запасах материал?

КОНТРОЛЬНАЯ РАБОТА № 1
«Режиссура театрализованных представлений»

ВАРИАНТ I
1. Действие - основа сценического искусства.
2.Школа режиссуры В. И. Немировича-Данченко.
3. Разработать сюжет этюда на свободную тему.
ВАРИАНТ II
1.Конфликт. Организация конфликта.
2. Школа режиссуры В. И. Немировича-Данченко.
3. Разработать сюжет этюда на свободную тему.
ВАРИАНТ III
1. Сценическое событие.
2. Школа режиссуры В. И. Немировича-Данченко.
3. Разработать сюжет этюда на свободную тему.
ВАРИАНТ IV
1.Сверхзадача и сквозное действие.
2.Школа режиссуры В. И. Немировича-Данченко.
3.Разработать сюжет этюда на свободную тему.
ВАРИАНТ V
1.Основные положения метода действенного анализа.
2.Школа режиссуры В. И. Немировича-Данченко.
3.Разработать сюжет этюда на свободную тему.
ВАРИАНТ VI
1. Выразительные средства режиссуры.
2.Школа режиссуры В. И. Немировича-Данченко.
3.Разработать сюжет этюда на свободную тему.
ВАРИАНТ VII
1. Мизансцена - язык режиссёра.
2.Школа режиссуры В. И. Немировича-Данченко.
3.Разработать сюжет этюда на свободную тему.
ВАРИАНТ VIII
1. Сценическая атмосфера.
2. Школа режиссуры В. И. Немировича-Данченко.
3. Разработать сюжет этюда на свободную тему.
ВАРИАНТ IX
1.Темпоритм.
2.Школа режиссуры В. И. Немировича-Данченко.
3.Разработать сюжет этюда на свободную тему.
ВАРИАНТ X
1.Композиция.
2.Школа режиссуры В. И. Немировича-Данченко.
3.Разработать сюжет этюда на свободную тему.

----------


## solist64

> Первая сессия в уч.культуры, первая контрольная, может у кого есть в своих запасах материал?


Давно все пораздал и удалил из компа. Поищите в инете. Вот что выдало по первому же запросу. Там и ссылки на литературу - http://www.coolreferat.com/%D0%92%D1...83%D1%80%D1%8B

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Помогите, кто может


...могу :Blush2:  Света, только для этого мне нужно знать какой вариант будешь писАть ты. Например, первый вопрос первого варианта здесь: http://files.mail.ru/80EKKY . Материал есть по любому из вариантов. Обращайся в личку-чем могу, помогу :Yes4:  Удачи!)))

----------


## Фуксия

Дорогие,вновь на носу конкурс частушек, может кто поможет...
Номинации таковы:
>Как была я молода (частушки о женской доле)
>Ах, Россия мать родная
Буду рада любой оказанной помощи!!!

----------


## swetik72

> Обращайся в личку-чем могу, помогу


Обратилась, может не дошло, жду ответа очень! :Meeting:

----------


## гунька

> Дорогие,вновь на носу конкурс частушек, может кто поможет...
> Номинации таковы:
> >Как была я молода (частушки о женской доле)
> >Ах, Россия мать родная
> Буду рада любой оказанной помощи!!!



В личке смотри... :Smile3:

----------


## Рамоновна

ТЕМА ПОЧИЩЕНА. ПОХУДЕЛА АЖ НА 20 СТРАНИЦ!!!

Все помогалки- в родных темах. Кое-что, не прилепленное, осталось здесь.

Все текстовые спасибки- удалены как мусор. Пользуйтесь личкой и репутацией.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Обратилась, может не дошло, жду ответа очень!


 Света, дошло :Yes4: .Адрес твой нужен, чтоб контрольную отправить)))

----------


## julbarsik

ПОМОГИТЕ!!! У нас на работе власть меняется. Проверка прёёёёёт. Мало, мы им тематическо-календарные планы все расписали, и по четвертям, и на год. Так они с декабря начали требовать ещё и поурочные. А тут ещё нагрузили - мастер класс на область показывать. Дел невпроворот: Выручайте. Может кто писал уже поурочное планирование в вокальной студии для младшей, средней и старшей групп. Скиньте, мне, пожалуйста в мою почту. Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста! У нас объявлен (в экстренном порядке) конкурс "Думай.Действуй.Выбирай" (выборная тематика...ух, как я ее ненавижу... :No2: ) в общем поделитесь кто чем может, меня интересуют  такие номинации - тематические программы, агитбригады ... Пожалуйста! самой сидеть некогда, завал полнейший на работе, плюс помогаю студентке-практикантке готовить дипломную работу (приехала с пустыми руками) и отвертеться никак, будут приезжать смотреть мероприятие вроде как, а на самом деле будет агитация...выручайте! :Blush2:

----------


## гунька

Натусь, на почту отправила.

----------


## Натник

Спасибо, Аленка!!! Ты настоящий друг!!! :Tender:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> выборная тематика...


 викторина "Узнай о выборах всё" - http://files.mail.ru/S35LYP Удачи)))

----------


## dgu31

Уважаемые форумчане!!!Обращаюсь к вам с огромной просьбой!У нас 100-летний юбилей народного духового оркестра.Нет ли у вас материалов каких-нибудь по празднованию?Особенно по сценарию???Буду рада любой помощи!!! С уважением,ваша коллега.  Может на адрес кините что-нибудь dgu31@mail.ru

----------


## OlgaOle4ka

День добрый! Прошу помощи! Помогите составить смету на подготовку и проведение мероприятия!

----------


## Рамоновна

> День добрый! Прошу помощи! Помогите составить смету на подготовку и проведение мероприятия!


В смысле-???
Как она выглядит?

*Верхняя часть листа:*
Левый угол- СОГЛАСОВАНО /если надо с кем-то согласовать/, правый угол- УТВЕРЖДАЮ:___________ должность, ФИО

*Ниже-по центру*: Смета на организацию и проведение праздника "_____" 7 января 2012 года

*Потом- таблица. Графы*: Статья расходов-наименование материала, товаров-количество-цена-стоимость. Последняя строка таблицы- ИТОГО:----

*Под таблицей*: Смету составил: Должность-роспись-ФИО

----------


## Зарница

Коллеги - выручайте. У меня грядет Предприниматель года-концерт, чествование номинаций, награждения. Избаловали зрителей сценариями, написанными  в каком нибудь стиле. А тут у меня что то застопорило. Хочется сделать либо в русском стиле (но этот стиль у нас уже часто используется), либо в царском, так как костюмы для ведущих шьются по в "царском стиле" - от груди. Была идейка по Пушкину написать, по сказке о царе салтане, типа мы,ведущие рассказываем сказку - но не могу придумать сам ход. Помогите - может эсть у кого нибудь сценарии в таком стиле? - не важно какой праздник - я переделаю, мне бы только зацепиться.......

----------


## Таня Л

> Коллеги - выручайте. У меня грядет Предприниматель года-концерт


Лена, искала сценарий, не знаю, куда его запихала. Попробую за эти дни найти. Как-то мы делали День города (город наш - купеческий, славен торговыми традициями). В общем, тематику взяли из истории, делали в виде ярмарки (так как летние и осенние ярмарки были традиционны), открывал ярмарку Глава города (как это и было прежде), поднимали флаг города (обязательное условие в день открытия ярмарки). Затем были купцы (брали фамилии купцов именно из истории). Далее небольшие театрализованные зарисовки, в которых каждый купец представлял свой товар (бакалея, фрукты-овощи, мясо-рыба, мануфактура, зерно-хлеб, в общем чем когда-то был славен наш город), далее массовый номер (это была площадь, поэтому в номере принимали участие от 100-150 человек). ПРИМЕР: лавку овощи-фрукты держал в нашем городе купец "восточных" кровей, номер был в восточном стиле и на площадь выносили макеты фруктов; "зерно-хлеб"- девушки в народных стилизованных костюмах и детки "колоски", затем угощали всех присутствующих нашим Вольским хлебом ну и т.д. Театрализация в общей сложности заняла 30 минут, а дальше разговор  уже пошел о людях, которые продолжают славные традиции вольского купечества. Сумбурно, конечно, но думаю, что смысл понятен. Если уж так нужно, поднапрягусь - найду сценарий. Писали в соответствиии с историей своего города.

----------


## Зарница

> Лена, искала сценарий, не знаю, куда его запихала. Попробую за эти дни найти.


Танюш, буду благодарна. Если не этот раз, то в следующий используем - это уже вошло в традицию....

----------


## OlgaOle4ka

Спасибо за отклик. С графами я разобралась. А вот с наполнением частично. Основное вписала: аренда зала, амортизация, уборка, написание сценария... А что еще вы пишите в смету?

----------


## Зарница

> А что еще вы пишите в смету?


работу гардеробщицы, оформление сцены, иногда ГСМ, художественная самодеятельность, амортизация аппаратуры (звук, свет), работа звукооператора, художника - оформителя. Оля, сюда можно вписывать все, что душе угодно,вплоть до отопления и электричества

----------


## OlgaOle4ka

Спасибо! Буду заканчивать смету. Посмотрим, понравится ли она заказчику :Grin:

----------


## Тыря

Добрый день! Каждый год у нас в ДК проводится к 14 февраля фестиваль дуэтов "два сердсца бьются в унисон", в этом году решила провести дуэту на льду....т.е. так же вокалисты но уже на открытой ледовой площадке...вроде бы общая совсем размытая идея есть ...это выступление дуэтов, фигуристов, и в конце массовый запуск шаров! А на конферансе совсем запуталась...обычно выдерживаю одну общую линию, а не прописываю отдельные связки....поделитесь идеями какой зачин можно сделать на самое начало...трое ведущих....один мужчина и две девушки очень харизматичными))))))

----------


## Тыря

Вот и у меня идей никаких.....ладно пошла думать обязательно выложу то, что получится)))))

----------


## Демух

http://files.mail.ru/RV041F
Может быть идей Полянской (Тульская филармония) вам помогут (спасибо ей большое)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Демух*, Елена, хочу уточнить Вашу информацию для всех : по ссылке- сценарии к Дню влюбленных

----------


## Tasha1979

Помогите, пожалуйста. Где-то на форуме встречала темку где описано как писать сценарий мероприятия. Уже два дня весь форум перерыла, немогу найти. Подскажите, где эта тема.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Tasha1979*, http://knowledge.allbest.ru/culture/...1216c27_0.html  я для себя брала отсюда

----------


## Тыря

Добрый вечер! обращаюсь с просьбой о помощи, уважаемые работники культуры! Хотела бы поинтересоваться ни у кого не было опыта проведения семейных конкурсов( по типу мисс, мини-мисс, т.е. презентация, еще что-нить и домашнее задание) поделитесь кому не жалко положением и сценарием!

----------


## Тыря

> *Демух*, Елена, хочу уточнить Вашу информацию для всех : по ссылке- сценарии к Дню влюбленных


Спасибо, большое! ноя уже написала сценарий к дню влюбленных " Два сердца бьются в унисон" могу поделиться, только вот пока не разобралась куда его можно выложить!))))

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Уважаемы культработники, обращаюсь к вам с просьбой. Помогите, пожалуйста!!! Поручили вести агитбригаду, а я документацию не могу написать: программу, план работы и т.д. Буду очень благодарна. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Кoshka-мр-р*, вам надо зайти в темы *Документы,  Календарно-тематическое планирование, Планирование работы выездного автоклуба.*

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

> Кoshka-мр-р, вам надо зайти в темы Документы,  Календарно-тематическое планирование, Планирование работы выездного автоклуба.


Рамоновна, к сожалению, не нашла.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Кoshka-мр-р*, 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129180

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129193

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134430

----------


## swetik72

Всем добрый вечер! Помогите бедному студенту! Может у кого-нибудь есть что-нибудь по контрольным, очень нужно...помогите...

Контрольные работы на 2 сессию.

№1  Основы актёрского мастерства
	1.Воспитание художественного вкуса актёра.
                  2.Дисциплинарно-этическое воспитание актёра.

№2 РЭП (реж.эстрад.предст.)
              1.Спецефические особенности эстрадного искусства.
                 2.Малые театрализованные формы: исторические корни, специфика постановки.Номер и эпизод, как структурные единицы ТМФ.
                 3.Сюжет и замысел постановки одной из малых форм (сценарий с анализом).                    

№3. Сценарная композиция.
               1.Сценарный план.
               2.Основные этапы создания сценария.
               3.Понятие «эпизод сценария», замысел эпизода сценария культ-массовых мероприятий (сюжет эпизода, его структура и режиссёрские видения будущей постановки эпизода, любого на выбор)
Заранее всем спасибо, кто протянет руку помощи!

----------


## Гумочка

Дорогие друзья! Хелп! SOS! Сегодня район, вернее, новообразованный Центр Молодёжи озадачил новым масштабным мероприятием. Черновое название "Форум молодёжи". Смысл в следующем: надо собрать,  интересно представить работающую молодёжь нашего села, всё это обыграть на сцене. Чтобы всё это было зрелищно, красочно. Будем делать видеофильм о работающей молодёжи, представляю себе наше мероприятие  блоками, перемежающимися концертными номерами. Может кто-нибудь из вас уже проводил нечто подобное? Расскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Острая*, у нас каждый год весной проходит Районный молодежный форум /по линии системы образования/. Каждый раз - новая идея. Несколько лет назад, когда была хитом песня "Метро", делалаи "Метро молодежное" с разными станциями. На каждой станции/Трудовая, творческая, Спортивная..../ рассказывали о достижениях, награвждали, исполняли номер в тему. Брали идею "Город"- на сцене появлялись разноцветные дома. Была идея радуги- останавливались на 7 направлениях. 
Был опыт /правда, не совсем удачный/, когда мероприятие строилось на выступлениях сел. Не все выступления хотелось смотреть. Понравилось одна форма: молодежь села рассказывает о себе "корреспонденту" из газеты. Вроде бы он берет интервью, а молодежь ему- о своих достижениях и успехах. То просто расскажут, то, мол, пройдемте в наш клуб-спортзал-библиотеку-ферму.

----------


## Скибыч

Спасибо ВСЕМ, кто откликнулся на просьбу. 



> Добрый всем денечек. Ищем минусовки анс. каз.песни "Криница"."Ой,криница-криниченька" и "Тай орав мужик край дороги".  На ВКМ таких минусов нет(((


Удачи Вам.

----------


## Наташкин

> посмотрите может на этом форуме найдете http://www.mp3sort.com/t.php?p=545890#545890


*больше туда не ходите его взломали, там одни хакеры*

----------


## Иннесс

> Дорогие друзья! Хелп! SOS! Сегодня район, вернее, новообразованный Центр Молодёжи озадачил новым масштабным мероприятием. Черновое название "Форум молодёжи". Смысл в следующем: надо собрать,  интересно представить работающую молодёжь нашего села, всё это обыграть на сцене. Чтобы всё это было зрелищно, красочно. Будем делать видеофильм о работающей молодёжи, представляю себе наше мероприятие  блоками, перемежающимися концертными номерами. Может кто-нибудь из вас уже проводил нечто подобное? Расскажите, пожалуйста!


Добрый вечер. Вот в такой форме у нас проходят молодежные форумы..
Может пригодиться.
      III-й Молодежный форум
  /  За 10 минут до начала демонстрируется фильм
                       «Селигер – 2011»/

                     Фонограмма – Фанфар


Ведущий1:      Дорогие друзья! Уважаемые руководители.
                                     Добрый день!
                    Мы рады приветствовать всех Вас на Ш районном
                    Молодежном Форуме -2011 «Верим великой будущ-
                    ности России», в юбилейный Год 200-летия со дня
                    рождения Виссариона Григорьевича Белинского!


Ведущий2:      В сегодняшнем молодежном форуме принимают 
                    участие: глава администрации Белинского района
                    Василий Егорович ЧЕРНЫШОВ, руководители уч-
                    реждений и организаций, лидеры детских молодеж-
                   ных объединений, активная и инициативная  молодежь

Ведущий 1:    Внимание! В честь третьего районного Молодежно-
                    го Форума флаги Российской Федерации,
                    Пензенской области, Белинского района, оперативно-
                    молодежного отряда дружинников   -  внести!


                 /Звучит Марш на вынос флага. Выходит знаменная
                  группа, флаги выносят и ставят на подставки на 
                  сцену/

Ведущий2:       Торжественное мероприятие, посвященное третье-
                     му молодежному Форуму-2011 «Верим великой бу-
                     дущности России» объявляется открытым.

                            /Звучит Гимн Российской Федерации/
                            после Гимна ведущие машут флажками

                                Демонстрируется видео-фильм:
                        «МОЛОДЕЖЬ БЕЛИНСКОГО РАЙОНА»

Ведущий1:      Дорогие друзья! С приветственным словом к Вам
                     обращается глава администрации Белинского района
                     Василий Егорович Чернышов.

                       /Выступление-приветствие В.Е.Чернышова/

Ведущий2:         За активное участие в реализации молодежной
                       политики Белинского района и личный вклад в со-
                       циально-экономическое развитие района в юбилей-
                       ный Год 200-летия со дня рождения В.Г.Белинского-
                       Почетной грамотой администрации Белинского рай-
                       она награждаются: …
              /Идет награждение Почетными грамотами
                            активной молодежи района/

Ведущий1:       Молодежь – это в подавляющем большинстве весё-
                       лые, творческие, активные люди, которые могут и
                       должны ощущать себя достойными гражданами ве-
                       ликой страны, которым вполне хватит времени, сил
                       и возможностей честно и полезно работать, и создать
                       дружную многодетную семью, и заниматься спор-
                       том, и проголосовать, и в ближайшем будущем стать
                       у руля власти на любом уровне.

Ведущий 2:      Вас приветствуют делегаты 2-го съезда партии
                      Единой России в г. Москве ГОРШЕНИНА Наталья
                      и СУСАНИНА Светлана.

                       /Гимн Единой России,музыка и сланды в это же
                        время/

Ведущий1:       Дорогие друзья! Вас приветствует заместитель
                    председателя Молодежного парламента     -
                    СИДОРКИНА Татьяна Геннадьевна.

Ведущий 1:      Этот день возможно станет для некоторых юношей
                     и девушек, которым исполнилось 14 лет, необычным,
                     а может быть даже одним из важных в их жизни. Се-
                     годня они вступают в пору гражданской зрелости и 
                     получают главный документ – паспорт гражданина
                     России. И слово для вручения паспортов предостав-
                     ляется начальнику управления федеральной  
                     миграционной службы Пензенской области в Белин-
                     ском районе БРАЖНИКОВОЙ Оксане Николаевне.


Ведущий2:         С каждым годом молодежь играет всё более
                    значимую роль в жизни нашего края. Именно Вам –
                    сегодняшним школьникам, студентам, молодым спе-
                    циалистам – решать, каким будет завтрашний день
                    нашего края. Очень важно, что уже сегодня вы зани-
                    маете активную социальную позицию, умеете отста-
                    ивать свои принципы и взгляды, принимаете участие
                    в общественном движении.

Ведущий1:        Вас приветствуют:

3. ШУЛЕПИН Дмитрий – ученик 11 класса Пушанинской средней  школы,  член Совета старшеклассников

4. Поимская школа _______________________________________ 

________________________________________________________  

5.Лермонтовская школа____________________________________  

_________________________________________________________ 

6. Школа №1___________________________________________ 

______________________________________________________ 

7. РОДИОНОВА Марина Владимировна – индивидуальный
   предприниматель «Мастер и Маргарита»

8. ЕФИМКИН Федор Федорович     - индивидуальный предприниматель по содержанию заправочной  станции


9. Вас приветствует делегат 1-го Всероссийского Форума
сельской интеллигенции в городе Грайворони  Пушанин
Виктор Николаевич.


10.ЗАБНЕВ Александр Николаевич – секретарь политсовета партии «Единая Россия»

                                             Ф И Н А Л

----------


## ИннаНичога

ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! ОТКЛИКНЕТЕСЬ!!!!!!!
На нашем форуме года два назад выставляли ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОСТЬ -ПОЭТИЧЕСКУЮ КОМПОЗИЦИЮ о Вере Надежде и Любови. А называлась она то ли
"МАМА МАРИЯ" или "ТРИ ЖЕНЩИНЫ". Там была подобрана музыка к танцу. Выходили они по очереди и понемногу танцевали и читались красивые стихи.
Ну, попыталась объяснить,,, Помогите найти ---ОЧЕНЬ НАДО !!!
С поклоном, ИННА

----------


## yurgesovna

> ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! ОТКЛИКНЕТЕСЬ!!!!!!!
> На нашем форуме года два назад выставляли ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОСТЬ -ПОЭТИЧЕСКУЮ КОМПОЗИЦИЮ о Вере Надежде и Любови. А называлась она то ли
> "МАМА МАРИЯ" или "ТРИ ЖЕНЩИНЫ". Там была подобрана музыка к танцу. Выходили они по очереди и понемногу танцевали и читались красивые стихи.
> Ну, попыталась объяснить,,, Помогите найти ---ОЧЕНЬ НАДО !!!
> С поклоном, ИННА


 про танцевальную композицию не знаю, но может куда эту ВЕРУ, НАДЕЖДУ, ЛЮБОВЬ вставишь  http://files.mail.ru/LG5HGE

----------


## Таня Л

> ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! ОТКЛИКНЕТЕСЬ!!!!!!!


Инна, в теме 8 марта или 23+8 стр. 5, моё сообщение. Может это?
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130818&page=5

----------


## yurgesovna

Девочки , мальчики! может у кого новенькие ссылочки  фотофунии , фильмы приколы со встакой лица есть, старые уже как отстой, ну все знают, а так люблю поиграться с ними , мне бы нахаляву, без смс, ПЕСНЯ СТАРАЯ, УЖЭЭЭШ ВЛЕТАЛИ !!!! Помогите слепоглухонемым импотентам!!!!

----------


## ИннаНичога

> Цитата Сообщение от ИннаНичога Посмотреть сообщение
>     ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! ОТКЛИКНЕТЕСЬ!!!!!!!
>     Инна, в теме 8 марта или 23+8 стр. 5, моё сообщение. Может это?
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130818&page=5


ТАНЯ, ВЫ ПРОСТО :008:  :008: 
ДА! ДА! ДА!  СПАСИБО за Ваше внимание! Я так искала этот шедевр! Если можно обновите ссылку на музыку.
СПАСИБО еще раз. Успехов и удачи.
С уважением, ИННА.

----------


## Миронова

Может у кого-нибудь есть сценарий первоапрельского концерта, для 2-3-х ведущих?

----------


## Бирюза

Оксана посмотри здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123980 - ссылка на страницу нашего форума
или поищи этот раздел в ручную  :
Раздел ведущих мастеров праздника →  праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию →  календарные праздники →  ежегодные праздники → 1 апреля ДЕНЬ СМЕХА

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЕМ РАБОТНИКОВ КУЛЬТУРЫ!! :023:

----------


## Миронова

Спасибо, Бирюза,  нашла.

----------


## dobraya

Девочки,помогите пожалуйста!В детском клубе/на работе/озадачили срочно написать индивидуальную программу вокального кружка,т.е.  на одного ребенка,расчитанную на три года/на девочку 11-ти лет/.Я даже не представляю,как это!

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Друзья! нужен сценарный блок по теме антинарко(сценки, песни, ролики).Может у кого-либо есть идеи или наработки?Заранее спасибо

----------


## Гумочка

> Вот в такой форме у нас проходят молодежные форумы..
> Может пригодиться.


*Иннесс*, спасибо большое! У меня ещё один вопрос, вернее просьба... Как можно интересно обыграть выход группы с флагами расцвечивания? Проходки всякие интересные, рисунки? на сцене имеется в виду... Помогите, пожалуйста, если можно поэтапно: как выйти, куда встать, сколько шагов вправо(влево) и т.д.

----------


## Наташкин

> Девочки,помогите пожалуйста!В детском клубе/на работе/озадачили срочно написать индивидуальную программу вокального кружка,т.е. на одного ребенка,расчитанную на три года/на девочку 11-ти лет/.Я даже не представляю,как это!


Такие программы есть у Ольги Поляковой, обратись в личку

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Дорогие культработники, я опять к вам за помощью. Дали задание подготовить визитку для девушки на конкурс "Казачка" (2-3 минуты), что можно показать? Подскажите, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, помогите найти песни о Чернобыле и о людях, побывавших там, пожалуйста. :Tender: Нужны для презентации :Yes4:

----------


## гунька

> Коллеги, помогите найти песни о Чернобыле и о людях, побывавших там, пожалуйста.Нужны для презентации


http://files.mail.ru/VR07LV  Получай, Натусь! Блин, пока слушала, обрыдалась....

----------


## Натник

Спасибо Алена!! :Tender:  надо же, уже 2 человека тебя поблагодарили до меня, значит кому то еще нужны  песни...  :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Острая*, поищи в инете видео танцев мажореток. Мы недавно сделали подтанцовку на "Россия, мы дети твои" в *мажореточном* стиле.

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги! не сталкивался ли кто с ПРОБЛЕМОЙ появления (именно появления, а не регистрации) на федеральном сайте ГМУ. Получили ЭЦП, зайти в личный кабинет не можем, начальство рвёт и мечет. з-а-м-к-н-у-т-ы-й круг какой-то!!! Это при том, что у меня сейчас ГОСЫ и непочатый работы край :Tu:

----------


## Натник

о, как мы регистрировались и закидывали туда все документы!!!  :Blink: это было что то с чем то... :Yes4: а по поводу не захода в кабинет, это вы сами наверное не сможете поправить, у нас тоже было как то, мы в телефонном режиме общались с мальчиком из нашего казначейства, он давал инструкции, что, как, куда и чего... возможно вы обновили ключи (ЭЦП) и их теперь надо по новой "привязать" к вашему профилю, чтобы со стороны сайта было распознание... не знаю, понятно объяснила...в общем мы звали помощь...  :Yes4:

----------


## девушка с севера

Здравствуйте. Нужна ваша помощь. Наш ДК обязали самим делать квартальный отчет по муниципальному заданию. Смотрим на форму отчета и чувствуем себя полными дурами.... Подскажите, научите

----------


## лариса львовна

№	
Наименование мероприятия	
I кв.	
II кв.	
III кв.	
IV кв.

1	Количество мероприятий, проводимых в учреждениях				

2	Число посещений клубных мероприятий				

3	Количество творческих коллективов художественной самодеятельности				


в них участников				

4	Количество любительских объединений				


в них участников				
вот по такой сетке например в журнале отмечаю я...
плюс кратенько отчёт по всем проведённым мероприятиям...
у нас ведь есть текстовой отчёт (слова заумные) и творческий(там кратко описываешь интересные моменты и о мероприятии плюс фотки)
сейчас попытаюсь отсканировать материал,который выложу в другом соответствующем разделе...если что-то конкретное интересует спрашивай...помогу..

----------


## девушка с севера

Отчет о выполнении муниципального задания на оказание 
муниципальной услуги (выполнение работ)
________________________________________________________________________________ ( наименование муниципальной услуги (работы))
Муниципальным бюджетным (автономным) учреждением______________________________
(наименование учреждения)
за	20	г.
Дата и номер Соглашения, заключенного между учредителем и муниципальным бюджетным (автономным) учреждением «___»________________20____г. №_____________
1. Сведения о выполнении муниципального задания на оказание муниципальных
 услуг (выполнение работ).
1.1.	Сведения о фактических объемах выполнения муниципального задания.
№
п/п

	Наименование  муниципальной услуги (работы)	Категория потребителя	Планируемые объемы  муниципального задания на оказание  муниципальных услуг  (выполнение работ) 	Фактический объем муниципального задания на оказание муниципальных услуг  (выполнение работ) 	Источник (и) информации о фактических объемах оказания  муниципальной  услуги  (выполнения  работ)
			объём	стоимость ед.	стоимость, всего	объём	стоимость ед.	Стоимость, всего	
			Ед.	Руб.	Руб.	Ед.	Руб.	Руб.	
1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9	10


1.2. Потребители муниципальной услуги.

№ п/п	Наименование муниципальной услуги (работы)	Наименование категории потребителей	Форма предоставления услуги (платная, частично платная, бесплатная)	Плановое количество потребителей, 
единиц	Фактическое количество потребителей
					единиц	%
1	2	3	4	5	6	7


1.3. Фактические затраты на оказание муниципальными бюджетными (автономными) учреждениями муниципальных услуг и фактические затраты на содержание имущества муниципальных учреждений.

Наименование муниципальной услуги	Фактические  затраты, непосредственно связанные с оказанием муниципальной услуги 	Фактические  затраты на общехозяйственные нужды	Итого фактические  затраты на оказание муниципальной услуги 	Объем 
муниципальной  услуги 	Фактические затраты на содержание имущества 	Сумма финансового обеспечения выполнения  муниципального задания
	тыс. руб. за ед.	тыс. руб. за ед.	тыс. руб. за ед.	ед.	тыс. руб.	тыс.руб.
1	2	3	4	5	6	7
Услуга № 1   						
Услуга № 2   						


1.4. Сведения об использовании имущества, закрепленного за муниципальным учреждением.

№
п/п	Наименование показателя	На начало отчетного периода	На конец отчетного периода
1	2	3	             4
1.	Общая балансовая стоимость имущества учреждения, используемого для выполнения муниципального задания, всего		
	в том числе:		
	стоимость недвижимого имущества		
	стоимость особо ценного движимого имущества (для автономных и бюджетных учреждений)		
	стоимость движимого имущества (для казённых учреждений)		
2.	Общая площадь объектов недвижимого имущества, используемого для выполнения муниципального задания		
2
2.1	Площадь недвижимого имущества, переданного в аренду  		
3.	Иные сведения об использовании имущества, закрепленного за учреждением (по решению учредителя либо учреждения)		

2. Сведения о качестве оказываемых муниципальных услуг (выполняемых работ).             

2.1. Показатели, характеризующие качество муниципальной услуги (работы).

№ п/п	Наименование муниципальной услуги	Наименование показателя	Единица измерения	Значение, утвержденное в муниципальном задании на отчетный финансовый год	Фактическое значение за отчетный финансовый год	Источник (и) информации о фактическом значении показателя
1	2	3	4	5	6	7


2.2. Наличие в отчетном периоде жалоб на качество услуг (работ).

№ п/п	Наименование муниципальной услуги	Автор жалобы	Содержание жалобы
1	2	3	4


	3. Пояснительная записка о результатах выполнения муниципального задания.

< В случае несоблюдения (невыполнения) показателей и требований муниципального задания приводится их обоснованные пояснения, в том числе в отношении:
выполнения не в полном объёме муниципальной услуги; 
не достижения уровня показателей, характеризующих качество оказываемой услуги;
не соблюдения порядка оказания муниципальной услуги; 
не достижения результатов выполнения муниципальной работы; 
нарушения сроков предоставления финансовой и документальной отчётности;
не выполнения иных требований, установленных муниципальным заданием>

Руководитель муниципального учреждения    ___________      _____________________
                                                                                  (подпись)         (расшифровка подписи)

м.п.

8.2. Сроки представления отчёта об исполнении муниципального задания устанавливаются учредителем ежеквартально с нарастающим итогом, за год. 

8.3. Иные требования к отчётности об исполнении муниципального задания.
Отчеты об исполнении муниципального задания предоставляются учредителем в Департамент финансов и казначейства Администрации Пуровского района и Управление экономики Администрации Пуровского района ежеквартально до первого числа второго календарного месяца следующего за отчетным периодом.

9. Иная информация, необходимая для исполнения (контроля за исполнением) муниципального задания
В срок до 25 июня текущего года для формирования муниципального задания на очередной финансовый год и плановый период, в МУ «Управление культуры Пуровского района» необходимо представить:
1)	информацию о категориях физических и (или) юридических лиц, являющихся потребителями соответствующих муниципальных услуг;
2)	показатели, характеризующие качество и (или) объем (состав) оказываемых физическим и (или) юридическим лицам соответствующих муниципальных услуг;
3)	пояснительную записку о результатах выполнения муниципального задания за отчетный период
Эта наша форма отчетности. Но здесь очень много и финансовых заморочек. Бухгалтерия учередителя в этом вопросе нам помогать категорически отказывается

----------


## лариса львовна

Анжелла!Попроще это словами так-муниципальный заказ это те мероприятия которые ты должна провести в своём учереждении ,потребители-это посетители ваших мероприятий,а финансы?это же просто...например оказали вы такую услугу как показ спектакля на платной основе,дискотека и т.п.
соц.заказ-это все деньги из вне,так сказать от частных лиц за ...например проведение какого-то заказного мероприятия(банкет,свадьба,юбилей)
услуги...они прописаны у нас в уставе...то что ты можешь делать...к уставу прилагается положение о платных услугах с приложением,где указываютс тарифы за ваши услуги...




> 1)	информацию о категориях физических и (или) юридических лиц, являющихся потребителями соответствующих муниципальных услуг;


это те лица ,которые арендуют например у тебя помещение или заказывали банкет с ведущей по договору..





> 2)	показатели, характеризующие качество и (или) объем (состав) оказываемых физическим и (или) юридическим лицам соответствующих муниципальных услуг;


показатели...это количество проведённых мероприятий  на платной и безплатной основе и количество посетителей,т.е.потребителей какой-то из услуг...





> 3)	пояснительную записку о результатах выполнения муниципального задания за отчетный период


а это заумные слова)как я их называю)




> финансовых заморочек.


это сплошная математика...провела например на безплатной основе по муниципальному заданию за квартал 60 мероприятий на них присутствовало 1800человек в среднем я тебе считаю по 30 человек на мероприятие...хотя точные данные мы записываем в журнале учёта работы после каждого проведённого мероприятия...кстати кружки это тоже просчитывается ...количество посетивших...это тоже надо смотреть по журналам кружков или клубам по интересам...
на платной основе...услуга№1сдала в аренду 7раз за квартал площадь к примеру 30 кв.м. по 2.000 рублей...итого у тебя с этой услуги прибыль составила 14.000рублей....количество чел. тоже можно прикинуть (смотря для чего сдавала)пусть для ярмарки-продажи-пришло по 50 человек...итого 350 чел.
услуга №2 провела юбилей по со.заказу на 30 человек к примеру за 5.000рублей 3раза за квартал..итого прибыль 15.000 рублей...90 присутствующих...
услуга№3проведение дискотек (суббота,воскресенье)...продали 2000 билетов по50рублей...итого..100.000рублей...
услуга№4провела по муниципальному заказу к примеру огонёк в новогоднюю ночь по 200рублей за билет...продано 40 билетов...итого...8000 рублей...и так разных мероприятий 4раза...итого-32.000рублей...160 чел за квартал...
итак начнём складывать...на без.плат.основе проведено 60мероприятий с количеством присутствующих 1800человек
кружков к примеру 6 (2 раза в неделю) умножим на 3 месяца по 10 человек..итак 360 посещений...
кстати смотря на платной или без.плат.основе кружки)..
платные услуги в аренду 7раз - 14.000,
провела юбилей 3раза -15.000,
дискотеки 24 раза -100.000,
муниципальный заказ-4 раза -32.000рублей...
итог платных услуг-7+3+24+4=38
посетителей-350+90+2000+160=2600 посетителей за квартал...
вот так)

----------


## Фуксия

Друзья! я опять с просьбой))) Нужна визитка для девочки 13 лет.
Зовут Анна,занимается всем чем можно, и спорт, и танцы, и пение, и рукоделие...Сочинять в стихах не умею, а очень бы хотелось,конкурс у нас "Мисс Веснушка"
И еще на номер худ.сам. задумала клоунаду сделать, может у кого есть материал? Увиденный в инете показывали уже,заняли 3 место (стакан воды и помады).

----------


## девушка с севера

> нжелла!Попроще это словами так-муниципальный заказ это те мероприятия которые ты должна провести в своём учереждении ,потребители-это посетители ваших мероприятий,а финансы?это же просто...например оказали вы такую услугу как показ спектакля на платной основе,дискотека и


Лариса Львовна! Огромное спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## лариса львовна

Привет!Девчёнки,подскажите к кому мне обратиться чтобы мне записали 5 разных фраз по треково ,это мне для театрализованной программы надо?(это дипломная работа)
фразы такие...
1.“Мой дорогой Артур! Я всегда был в тебе уверен: вот, ты, наконец, и  разгадал мой маленький ребус. “(запись)
2.“Ты сообразительный, и тебе наверняка, исполнилось лет десять, не меньше. А я..словом раз ты читаешь моё послание, значит, меня, скорее всего, уже нет на свете. Тебе предстоит сложная задача: ты должен завершить мое дело. Если, конечно, захочешь. «(запись)
3.“Впрочем, иного ответа я и не ожидал, Артур. Ты же мой внук» (запись)
4.“Чтобы попасть в страну минипутов, тебе надо знать, когда открывается проход. А проход, должен тебе сказать, открывается раз в году. Чтобы вычислить день, надо взять всемирный календарь, что лежит у меня в столе, и отсчитать десятое полнолуние. В десятое полнолуние, ровно в полночь, открывается световая дверь в страну минипутов» (запись)
5.“Отлично. Ты решил вторую загадку. Осталась третья и последняя. Старый радиатор. Поворачивай кран вправо, сделай столько оборотов, сколько букв содержится в твоем имени. Затем сделай четверть оборота назад”. (запись)
Может у кого-то есть такая возможность ..записать это на работе?Помогите пожалуйста...

----------


## Иннесс

> *Иннесс*, спасибо большое! У меня ещё один вопрос, вернее просьба... Как можно интересно обыграть выход группы с флагами расцвечивания? Проходки всякие интересные, рисунки? на сцене имеется в виду... Помогите, пожалуйста, если можно поэтапно: как выйти, куда встать, сколько шагов вправо(влево) и т.д.


Всем привет! Елена может уже позно, незнаю чем помочь ,у нас ДК мест на 280 по обе стороны от сцены в середине пролет. По этому пролету они проходили, поворачивались к зрителям, затем делились на два строя и поднимались на сцену с двух сторон , у нас две лестницы, красиво вставали  . Звучали гимны России и нашего района. В принцыпе на этом все и кончилось , ну и красиво ушли. Подробнее описать не могу так как ими занималась не я.

----------


## Lada118

Дорогие мои! Посоветуйте песню бодрого, маршевого характера символизирующую победы русского народа- в 1812г. и ранее, а также в 1945г.,  для праздника - парада студентов на площади. СПасибо.

----------


## Наташкин

> Дорогие мои! Посоветуйте песню бодрого, маршевого характера символизирующую победы русского народа- в 1812г. и ранее, а также в 1945г., для праздника - парада студентов на площади. СПасибо


http://webfile.ru/5922193 марш без слов

----------


## Irina61

Девочки! поделитесь ,пожалуйста, наработками ко дню библиотек на мероприятие, на корпоративчик библиотекарей с начальством, если у кого есть, нужно уже сейчас.

----------


## Фуксия

Девчата подскажите чья песня звучит в конце видео,может у кого есть,киньте, плиз...

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Фуксия*,  это группа "Queen" песня "Rock You". Скачать можно здесь: http://www.zaycev.net/pages/8251/825148.shtml , http://www.audiopoisk.com/album/queen/we-will-rock-you/ или здесь http://poiskm.ru/song/170763-Queen-We-Will-Rock-You. Удачи)))

----------


## Фуксия

Оленька!!!! огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Lena65

Девочки, выручайте :Blush2:  Кому нибудь приходилось представлять культуры района за пределами города? "Дни культуры ......н-ского района".... Если да отзовитесь пожалуйста  :Tender:  Помогите всем что входит начиная с подготовки, сценария, смет и т.д.  Можно на электронку maikova_elena@mail.ru

----------


## Рамоновна

*Lena65*, 
У нас в области проходят творческие отчеты районов 1 раз в два года. Каждый район на зональном смотре представляет творческую программу и выставку ДПИ. Выезжаем на 2-х грузовиках и 5 автобусах.

А если вам надо именно *ДНИ* организовать, то может быть:
-День прикладного творчества- встречи с мастерами, мастер-классы, выставки ДПИ
-День дополнительного образования- детские школы искусств-выступление, выставка худ. отделения...
-День хореографии
-День вокального творчества/а может народной-эстрадной песни
-День краеведения-истории 
-День театра-спектакли, мастер-класы, открытые занятия

И как апофеоз ВСЕХ дней- *Большой праздничный тематический-театрализованный концерт*

С трудом представляю себе, как всю эту махину осилить

----------


## oksanagdo

Девочки, а кто-нибудь открывал памятные знаки? У нас открытие памятного знака к 9 мая, а я не знаю даже как это делается, может кто-то подскажет?

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Девочки срочно нужна характеристика на директора СДК.Помогите...Может у вас есть готовая?

----------


## Леди N

Характеристика на директора ского  Дома культуры
 (структурное подразделение МУК ЦДК «Надежда») 
...ву Ан...ну Игн...ну.

..... работает в должности директора Дома культуры 
с 4 октября 1984 года. За время трудовой деятельности в сфере культуры зарекомендовала себя ответственным, добросовестным сотрудником, которому можно поручить любое дело. Умело соединяя административное и творческое начала, Антонина Игнатьевна устраивает для жителей д.Авсюнино мероприятия разнообразных жанров. Антонина Игнатьевна - инициативный руководитель учреждения культуры, к которому тянется подрастающее поколение д. ...ино.. Художественная самодеятельность, благодаря умелой организации директора Дома культуры, участвует в творческих фестивалях, проводимых в с/п ....ское. Воспитанники ......И. - дипломанты фестиваля детско- юношеского творчества с/п Дороховское «Радуга талантов», фестиваля «Театральный теремок», люди более старшего поколения из д......ино под руководством ..... участвуют в фестивалях «Нам года- не беда!», «Творческая семья» и «Дороховская красавица». Благодаря способностям и начинаниям ..... , культурная жизнь в д. .....ино бьёт ключом!
 ..... ведёт большую общественную работу среди населения. Жители д....ино на сельском сходе единогласно избрали .... старостой деревни.
 Являясь одной из старейшин сферы культуры с/п ....вское, зная работу от А до Я, ..... передаёт свой опыт более молодым коллегам. В коллективе пользуется заслуженным авторитетом и уважением.

----------


## лариса львовна

Наталья!Мне не хватало буквально 3 предложения)вчера сидела за компом до трёх ночи)Спасибо огромное за отклик на мою просьбу)

----------


## лариса львовна

*oksanagdo*, Открытие памятника проводила...а вот памятного знака?нет...Но памятник открывали так...сначало ветеран В.О.В.рассказал о годах войны потом начальство сказали речь,затем поблагодарили спонсора за памятник и возложили венки,дети стояли в карауле....а там уже мы с концертом выступали и тут же на улице делали застолье для сельчан.К сожелению сценарий был не в электронном виде..да и тот за моё отсутствие не сохранился...

----------


## Гумочка

Коллеги, здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, со сценарием автопробега ко Дню Победы. Колонна автомашин будет следовать по сёлам нашего района. Стартуют они в райцентре, затем едут к нам, мы должны их приветствовать. Планируем минуту молчания, выступление Главы села и председателя Совета ветеранов. Может быть есть какие-нибудь традиционные моменты в таких мероприятиях? Кто сталкивался с этим, подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, подскажите, где можно найти официальные данные о погибших в области (например в Ростовской), сколько ушло на фронт? по интернету погуляла, не нашла, может не там ищу???

----------


## Леди N

Девчонки. а нет ли у кого- нибудь опыта проведения тематического интерактива на площади 9 мая? Мы делали только "Поющую площадь"... Так хочется что- нибудь новое сделать... Чтобы с обязательным воздействием на толпу.... Чтобы все воедино, в одном порыве что- то "поделали" в рамках этого патриот- праздника :Yes4:

----------


## OKSANA31

Девочки всем привет я не клубный работник, но мне нужна ваша помощь... где то видела готовые сценарии к 9 маю помогите где можно посмотреть инфу.

----------


## гунька

> Девочки всем привет я не клубный работник, но мне нужна ваша помощь... где то видела готовые сценарии к 9 маю помогите где можно посмотреть инфу.


Оксана, вот здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=122722

----------


## proshka

> Девочки! поделитесь ,пожалуйста, наработками ко дню библиотек на мероприятие, на корпоративчик библиотекарей с начальством, если у кого есть, нужно уже сейчас.


Может что-то пригодиться
 День библиотекаря  
Да! Я люблю свою профессию
И с каждым годом все сильней,
Она похоже на поэзию,
Хоть много будничного в ней,
Она, как стих, не терпит серости,
Не терпит косности и зла,
Она еще в глубокой древности
Талант и мудрость обрела

В вестибюле оформлен конкурс икебана. У входа весит плакат:
              Вошедший в книжный храм,
              Повремени с уходом,
              Ведь впереди познания труд
              И мудрости дорога

Зал празднично украшен. Висят лозунги, плакаты, приветствия:
Библиотекарь начинается с книги.
Библиотекарями не рождаются, ими становятся в Таганрогской ЦБС.
Вскружить голову читателю  это еще не значит повысит книговыдачу.
Библиотекарь должен знать все, но не больше!
Толковый библиотекарь из любого читателя может сделать библиофила.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Дорогие друзья! Сегодня у нас праздник. Праздник тех, кто решил посвятить свою жизнь служению книги и человеку!

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Наша Профессия. Разными путями мы пришли к ней, к своей жизненной цели. И в избранной профессии мы сумели увидеть ее нравственный смысл, ощутить её общественную значимость. И если, говоря словами Ушинского, мы «вложим м неё всю свою душу, то счастье само отыщет нас».

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Выбор профессии – один из главных аспектов самоопределения личности. Мы этот выбор сделали.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:  
                            Да! Я люблю свою профессию
                            И с каждым годом все сильней,
                            Она похоже на поэзию,
                            Хоть много будничного в ней,
                            Она, как стих, не терпит серости,
                            Не терпит косности и зла,
                            Она еще в глубокой древности
                            Талант и мудрость обрела
                             Звучит органная музыка

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Прекрасны дела твои Гипатия, светлая звезда мудрости (из стихотворения «Гипатия» конец IV в. н. э. Александрия)
ВЕДУЩИЙ: Она была совсем юной, эта Гипатия, почти девочкой. В 391 г. Когда римляне во второй раз сожгли Александрийскую библиотеку, ей едва исполнился 21 год. Она работала а этой библиотеки вмести с отцом, известным математиком Теоном.
ВЕДУЩИЙ: Она была очень красивой, эта Гипатия. По словам современников, наряду с глубоким образованием и тонким умом она отличалась редким обаянием, тактом, скромностью и целомудрием, доставившим ей бессмертную славу и восхищенную память людей, память пережившую тысячелетия.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Известность и авторитет Гипатии были столь велики, что со всех концов огромной Римской Империи, из дальних стран Малой Азии и всего Средиземноморья люди отправлялись в Александрию, чтобы встретится с ней, выслушать ее суждения о философии, астрономии, математике, поработать под её руководством в прославленной Александрийской библиотеки.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Когда фанатичные христиане разгромили и сожгли Александрийскую библиотеку, Гипатия пользуясь случайно уцелевшими, спасенными из огня экземплярами рукописей Диофанта, Апполония Пергского и др. великих мыслителей древности, писала комментарии к их сочинениям, по листку, по странице восстанавливала вмести со своими помощниками эти бесценные творения человеческого ума.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Так мог поступить только человек, безгранично веривший в конечное торжество разума, убежденный в необходимости сохранить для будущих поколений драгоценные семена истины. Именно в это время наиболее активно проявилась научная деятельность Гипатии, еще более возросли её слава и авторитет.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Но с блистательной славой Гипатии не мог смирится архиепископ Кирилл, ученик и последователь организатора поджога Александрийской библиотеки – патриарха Феофила.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Однажды проезжая по улицам Александрии, архиепископ Кирилл увидел у дома Гипатии множество экипажей, носилок и просто преданных учеников, ожидавших её у ворот. Это вызвало в нем такой взрыв зависти и негодования, что он приказал своим приближенным организовать убийство Гипатии.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Современник, а возможно и свидетель событий, писатель Сократ – схоластик пишет в своей «Истории церкви»: «… В марте 415 года дикая толпа беснующихся фанатиков подстерегала Гипатию на улице, выволокла из носилок, сорвала с неё одежды, нагую протащила по улице до христианской церкви в Церариуме и там рвала и резала её острыми раковинами… Тело сожгли на площади»

Музыка усиливается…

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Так погибла Гипатия. История не сохранила для нас ни единой строчки из её научных сочинений, так как после смерти Гипатии Александрийская библиотека была вновь сожжена и уже окончательно уничтожена в YII веке при завоевание Египта арабами. Но дело её жизни, её преданное служение книги и знаниям остались жить в нас, в нашей профессии.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: И сегодня, в этот праздничный день мы хотим, чтобы новое наше поколение принесло клятву верности профессии библиотекаря.
Появляется гонец. Зачитывает приказ о зачисление в штат ЦБС молоды специалистов. По ходу чтения приказа новые сотрудники выстраиваются на сцене.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Для принятия торжественной клятвы библиотекаря ЦБС г. Таганрога прощу всех встать.
Под торжественную музыку появляется Гипатия со свитком клятвы в руках.

ГИПАТИЯ: 
                    Книжные люди, друзья мои ближние
                    Верные слуги и маршалы книжные,
                    В книгах – всеведущи
                    В жизни – застенчивы,
                             Душ человеческих добрые лекари,
                             Чувств и поступков библиотекари!
                             Готовы ли вы принять клятву

Молодые специалисты: Все готовы!

ГИПАТИЯ ЗАЧИТЫВАЕТ КЛЯТВУ:

Вступая в ряды библиотечных работников Таганрогской ЦБС перед лицом своих товарищей, ветеранов труда клянусь:
Высоко нести почетное звание библиотекаря. Все свои силы и знания отдать делу служения книге и человеку. Клянусь!
           Быть примером трудолюбия, творческого горения. Высоко держать факел знаний и культуры человечества. Проявлять чуткость и внимание к своим читателям-современникам. Клянусь!
          Всегда и везде как святыню множить и продолжать славные традиции ЦБС и помнить, что честь моей библиотеки - это моя честь. Клянусь!
Верность этой клятве пронести через всю свою жизнь! 
Клянусь! Клянусь! Клянусь!   

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Слово для приветствия предоставляется директору ЦБС Журавлевой Н. Н. (Вручение трудовых книжек, поздравление окончивших учебное заведение в этом году)
ВЕДУЩИЙ: Сегодня на нашем празднике присутствуют ветераны библиотечного труда: кто «ради вас, работы вашей, меж полок проходил десятки раз» и те, кто просто до самозабвения любят книгу и бывают хорошими помощниками библиотекарь в трудную минуту.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Мы рады приветствовать (перечисляет гостей)
Молодые специалисты преподносят ветеран цветы. Напутственное слово ветеранов молодым.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: 
                                        Да кто же он библиотекарь?
                                        Чудак, Фанатик? Странный человек?
                                         Всегда серьезный и дотошный лекарь
                                         Старинных книг и пухлых картотек!
                                         Вы так решили опуская лица
                                         В тяжелый, надоевшей полке тем,
                                         А мне, скажу во век не надивится
                                         Его святым, бесхитростным трудом!

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Труд библиотекаря…  На Руси о нем заговорили с XYI века. И, если в западной Европе библиотекарь имел известный общественный вес, положение русского библиотекаря было более, чем скромным. Тогда библиотеки находились в монастырях, и должность библиотекаря сводилась к книгохранению. В XYII веке уже появились первые инструкции об охране книг, о приемах их использования.. Их необходимость была вызвана появлением библиотеки Академии Наук, созданной при Петре I.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: После смерти Петра I в библиотечном деле наступил временный застой. Но вскоре состоялось торжественное открытие библиотеки Московского университета. Она в течении ста лет оставалась единственной публичной библиотекой Москвы. При библиотеке существовали должности суббиблиотекаря и педбиблиотекаря. Причем суббиблиотекарем мог быть назначен только профессор.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Созвездие величайших имен включает в себя плеяда представителей библиотечного дела Росси. Это Иван Андреевич Крылов – великий русский баснописец, драматург, сатирик. В течение 30 лет он работал помощником библиотекаря императорской публичной библиотеки в Петербурге.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: В течение 50 лет в этой же библиотеки работал известный музыкальный и художественный критик, публицист, ученный – Владимир Васильевич Стасов. Он заведовал рукописным и художественным отделами и был не просто хранителем и собирателем старинных книг, он был властелином сокровищ которыми распоряжался умело и творчески. Девизом Стасова можно считать слова «Сыскал и научу».

ВЕДУЩИЙ: В понимание Стасова В. В. библиотекарь – это прежде всего эрудит, ученный, высококвалифицированный специалист, консультант и руководитель читателя.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: И мы верим, что в наш коллектив пришли именно такие люди. И поэтому мы предлагаем молодым специалистам принять участие в конкурсе знатоков и любителей литературы и искусства. Оценит ваши знания жюри в составе ветеранов.
Задаются вопросы. Участники отвечают. Награждаются победители. 

ВЕДУЩИЙ: А сейчас с музыкальным приветствием выступает наш нотно-музыкальный отдел…

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Дорогие друзья, вы не забыли как называется сегодняшний праздник? «С чего начинается библиотекарь»… А действительно с чего? 

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Скорее всего библиотекарь начинается с любви к книге.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: А как же читатель? Ведь без него не было бы и нашей профессии

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Ну, конечно, мы любим не только книгу, но и своих читателей, любим и надеемся.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:
                                                   Надеюсь на тебя, читатель,
                                                   Хоть и тревожусь в глубине
                                                   Соавтор,
                                                   А не почитатель
                                                   А не поклонник нужен мне
                                                   Не всякому дано родится
                                                   Читателем
                                                  Лишь тот – поэт
                                                    В чьем сердце,
                                                    Как сигнал радиста
                                                    Слава мои найдут ответ 
                                                                                            (Каливидзе)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Да, мы всегда будем верить и надеяться, что наши читатели «Самые лучшие изо всех живущих людей», они будут читать все, что мы посоветуем. И самое главное, что они будут свято хранить книгу. И исчезнет из нашего обихода такое нехорошее слово как «задолжник»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: И тогда нам будет легко работать. И, наверно, профессия библиотекаря станет не только женской, но и мужской. Да и какая женщина не мечтает стать мужчиной. И не только в профессии, а вообще… По этому поводу мы просим высказаться нашего коллегу Горкину Л. Ф. Итак, «Если бы я была мужчиной» (юмореска).

ВЕДУЩИЙ: А сейчас мы объявим итоги конкурса икебана.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Дорогие, друзья, вот и подошел наш праздник к концу. Праздник нашей профессии, нашей библиотечной работы.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: 
                                      Библиотечная работа
                                      На вид простой и тихий труд
                                      Вдали от пышного почета библиотекари живут!

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Так пусть же живут они вечно!

ВЕДУЩИЙ: 
                                        Всем здоровья мы желаем.
                                        Будьте счастливы на век!
                                        Вы не только библиотекарь,
                                        Но еще и человек!!!

ВЕДУЩИЙ: 
                               С помощью книги сейте разумное доброе вечное
                               Сейте! Спасибо Вам скажет сердечное
                               Читателей дружный народ!

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Пусть наш коллектив работает под девизом «Всегда готов»:
-Отвечать на самые дерзкие библиотечные эксперименты
-Множит когорту наших славных ветеранов
-Свято беречь наши книжные богатства

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Желаем Вам «ни одного седого волоса в душе», успешной работы с задолжниками.
                                          Пусть всегда будет мир!
                                          Пуст всегда будет книга!
                                          Пусть добрым и умным будет наш Труд!



Музыкальное оформление:

Вальс из кинофильма «Мой ласковый и нежный зверь».
Бах. И. С. Партиты (вариации) Орган в исполнении Барри Гредберг(рассказ о Гипатии).
Чайковский Итальянское каприччио (выход гонца).
Бах. И. С. Токката и фуга (вступление) – выход Гипатии.
Составитель: гл. библиотекарь организацинно-методического отдела ЦГПБ имени А. П. Чехова – Г. В. Филатова.

----------


## proshka

> Девочки! поделитесь ,пожалуйста, наработками ко дню библиотек на мероприятие, на корпоративчик библиотекарей с начальством, если у кого есть, нужно уже сейчас.


Выбирайте. для связок какой-то из этих текстов может подойти.
Душ человеческих добрые лекари –
Чувств и поступков – библиотекари
Кто мы без Вас?
Заплутавшие в замети,
Люди без завтра и люди без памяти!

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Дорогие друзья! Следуя доброй и, можно сказать, уже укоренившейся традиции в нашей Централизованной библиотечной системе, мы собрались сегодня, чтобы отметить свой профессиональный праздник – День библиотекаря.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Смотрите: шахты истощаются, города  разрушаются, царства исчезают с лица земли, и человек рыдает от бессильного гнева, зная, что тело его не вечно. Но вот это маленькое тело мысли, которое лежит перед нами в виде книги, существует тысячи лет, и с тех пор как изобретено книгопечатание, ничто на свете, кроме разве всемирного стихийного бедствия, не может его уничтожить.

                                      Их облик так лукаво одинаков,
                                      Но из беззвучных, мертвых, мелких знаков
                                      Рождаются звенящие слова
                             Библиотека в зале тишина
                            Ты здесь сидишь, часов не замечая,
                            Друзей своих испытанных встречая,
                            Которым жизнь на веки продлена.
                             Они с тобой взрослеют наравне
                                               И учат непременно год за годом
                                               Идти вперед, противиться невзгодам
                                               И видеть вечность в мимолетном дне
                                              Они бессмертны – Гамлет, и Фальстаф
                                              И непрактичный рыцарь из Ламанчи
                                              И навсегда настойчиво – приманчив
                                              Их гордый, ясный, непокорный нрав
                           Герои  книг. Они нам всем сродни
                           Дубровский, Чатский, чуточку Печорин
                           Характер наш рождается из зерен
                            Которые посеяли они

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Книга. С нею мы связали свою жизнь, с нею мы работаем и отдыхаем, ей мы глубоко преданы

ВЕДУЩИЙ: 
                                     Душ человеческих добрые лекари,
                                     Чувств и поступков – библиотекари
                                     Кто мы без Вас?
                                     Заплутавшие в замети,
                                     Люди без завтра и люди без памяти

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Работа с людьми в сочетании с работой с книгой требует душевной щедрости, глубоких знаний. Время испытывает нас на профессиональную пригодность. Поэтому можно позавидовать людям, которые десятилетиями сохраняют верность призванию, невзирая на многочисленные «неудобства» работы в библиотеке: субботы и воскресенья мы проводим чаще с чужими детьми, а не со своими, диапазон совмещаемых профессий – от актрисы до грузчика, все возрастающая требовательность читателей и, чего греха таить, отнюдь не большая зарплата

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Но есть большее. Это глобальный смысл нашей работы, миссия библиотекаря как хранителя человеческой мудрости и человеческой нравственности, как проводника Знания

ВЕДУЩИЙ: В нашем коллективе есть настоящие библиотекари, труд которых оценен по достоинству.__________________

                                            Библиотечная работа
                                            На вид простой и тихий труд
                                            Вдали от пышного почета
                                            Библиотекари живут
                                           Но их спокойные владенья
                                           Спокойной жизни не сулят
                                           Читателя пытливый взгляд
                                            Им передал свое волненье
                                             Для разных вкусов, разных мнений
                                             Нужна особая струна,
                                             Нужна и быстрота движений,
                                             И быстрота ума нужна      
                                            То нужен разговор подробный,
                                             То в знак согласия кивок,
                                             То людям ты – советчик скромный.
                                            А то – серьезный педагог
                                             Таится в книгах суть познанья
                                                Прочти – страницы оживут
                                                Библиотечное призванье
                                                На вид простой и тихий труд

                            Да! Я люблю свою профессию
                            И с каждым годом все сильней
                            Она похожа на поэзию,
                            Хоть много будничного в ней,
                            Она, как стих, не терпит серости,
                            Не терпит косности и зла,
                            Она еще в глубокой древности
                            Талант и мудрость обрела


Встречая Вас коллеги и подруги,
(Ведь каждый культпросветник навсегда)
Мы пожимаем молодые руки
И в дальний путь на долгие года!

И счастия лучи, и тучки неурядиц
Разделит с Вами наша ЦБС
Желаем Новых Островов и Новых Пятниц
И творчески нести свой светлый крест!

Да кто же он такой библиотекарь?
Чудак, Фанатик? Странный человек?
Всегда серьезный и дотошный лекарь
Старинных книг и пухлых картотек!
Вы так решили опуская лица
В тяжелый, надоевший полке тем,
А мне, скажу во век не надивиться
Его святым, бесхитростным трудом!

----------


## proshka

> Девочки! поделитесь ,пожалуйста, наработками ко дню библиотек на мероприятие, на корпоративчик библиотекарей с начальством, если у кого есть, нужно уже сейчас.


А это песни http://files.mail.ru/KVOEXE
http://files.mail.ru/NX2Y1Y 
http://files.mail.ru/CL40DN

----------


## MakaRock

Очень нужна минусовка с ПРОПИСАННОЙ мелодией (или караоке) песни Г.Лепса "Сегодня самый лучший день" (можно в личку)  :Aga:

----------


## гунька

> Очень нужна минусовка с ПРОПИСАННОЙ мелодией (или караоке) песни Г.Лепса "Сегодня самый лучший день" (можно в личку)


ЛенОк, вот здесь  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qIm2uVjISA  есть караоке Лепса на видео. ну, переконвертировать, я думаю, ты и сама умеешь)))))) Правда, бэки......

----------


## KalievS7

Здравствуйте! Давно-о не заходила, времени не было. А можно и мне попросить вас помочь с оформлением методического кабинета? Говорят же: одна голова хорошо, а много...

----------


## лариса львовна

Девочкииии горююю срочно надо годовой отчёт ...скажите зачем в начале года? от моего ДК не сдавали  и сейчас срочно мне надо вложить в дипломную то чего нет...выручите пожалуйста..писать самой времени ноль сами знаете огород,усад,семья и работа....

----------


## Рамоновна

*лариса львовна*, в ДОКУМЕНТАХ есть мой отчет за год

----------


## Fizihka

У меня сохранился отчет по воспитательной работе нашей школы . Может быть подойдет?
http://school9.com.ua/vospitatelnaya...oi-raboty.html

----------


## Lena65

девочки выручайте.... нужен срочно минус песни или как ещё называют "Гимн культработников" - ....мы и театралы, мы и сценаристы ....т.д. - а в душе артисты.... :Taunt:  Пожалуйста! можно на электронку - maikova_elena@mail.ru

----------


## solist64

> девочки выручайте....


Мальчишкам можно? Заберите на почте!!!

----------


## Lena65

> Мальчишкам можно? Заберите на почте!!!


 Сергей, спасибо за оперативность!!!!! :Tender:  :Yes4:

----------


## Lena65

у меня следующая проблема....кто нибудь когда нибудь организовывал прощальный вечер начальника по поводу ухода с должности? Может где кто и писал.... ткните пожалуйста если видели. :Yes4:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Lena65*, наверное, на этом мероприятии должно быть много чего "НА ПАМЯТЬ". 
Мешочек счастья, 
Книга пожеланий, 
разные вспоминалки, 
Аукцион комплиментов, 
та же шляпа, но с мыслями-пожеланиями или мыслями-благодарностями, 
потом что-нибудь наподобие "спасибок" за то, что он чему-то научил (в кругу со свечками в финале), 
какие-то сравнительные вещи: что было ДО него, и КАК стало с ним, а если он долго проработал, можно и летопись состряпать
розыгрыш шуточных призов от героя праздника,

*в общем, много есть таких тамадейских вещей, которые можно переделать на нужный лад.*

----------


## Lena65

*Рамоновна*, 
как всегда спасибо большое. Вопросик - что такое "мешочек счастья"? :Smile3:

----------


## Миронова

Может у кого нибудь есть песня-переделка на экологическую тематику? Поделитесь, очень нужно :Tender:

----------


## Натник

Культработники!! Кто-нибудь делал буклет о своем ДК, коллективе???  Поделитесь! :Blush2:  где то здесь на форуме кто выкладывал, не могу найти.... :No2:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Кто-нибудь делал буклет о своем ДК, коллективе???


Натусь, ты там не на слет собралась случайно?)

----------


## Натник

Что за слет?? ничего не знаю...нет, просто заставляют делать буклеты...к юбилею области...

----------


## Рамоновна

*Lena65*, Уважаемый ..., гости решили ва м подарить вот этот мешочек счастья/прозрачно-красиво-подарочный/. Он пока что пустой, но мы сейчас всеми вместе его наполним /идете по гостям, собираете в мешочек заранее розданные сердечки с надписями: добра-любви-удачи-хорошей должности- и т.д./ Кладя сердечко в мешочек, гость громко произносит написанное. Стараюсь наряду с общими пожеланиями включить индивидуальные: легкого пара-удачного улова-ни гвоздя ни жезла- в общем, согласно предпочтениям героя торжества. Когда мешочек полный- бла-бла про составляющие счастья, что вот они все здесь, дежите, храние, берегите....

Однажды на юбилее собирали большой мешок из надувных шаров сердечками. Было красиво, и мешок получился солидный.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> к юбилею области...


А тебе , случайно, не нужна символика юбилейная?

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, мальчики, скажите пожалуйста, есть ли какой-то документ о ненармированном рабочем дне культработников и доп. отпуске. Очень надо

----------


## Натник

> А тебе , случайно, не нужна символика юбилейная?


 :Aga: в хозяйстве все пригодится! :Grin:

----------


## Рамоновна

> А тебе , случайно, не нужна символика юбилейная?


ВСЕМ НУЖНА!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> ВСЕМ НУЖНА!!!


Ирочка, это юбилейная символика Ростовской области. В этом году нам 75. Если нужно - я выложу.

----------


## Lena65

*Рамоновна*, 
"мешочек счастья" класс!!! Именно то что мне надо. Можно ведь сердечко и не подписывать, пускай сам озвучивает гость, да? или чревато малым словарным запасом?

----------


## bazievsilisa

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане) Прошу помощи в очень интересном и важном деле) В ПОНЕДЕЛЬНИК 28.05 у моего друга день рождения. он чудесный человек! таких еще поискать! настоящий товарищ! творческий человек: отлично поет, сочиняет стихи... В данный момент служит в армии. Я хочу чтобы в свой день рождения он получил море позитива, пожеланий не только от друзей и знакомых, но и со всего мира. Прошу откликнуться тех, кто может отправить ему поздравительное сообщение В Контакте или смс на телефон, приветствуется что-нибудь смешное, необычное, оригинальное, просто несколько слов! в итоге он весь день будет получать приятности всякие в неограниченном количестве. Поддержите пожалуйста мою идею)

----------


## Леди N

КОЛЛЕГИ! ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, СОВЕТОМ...

 В выпускной ночи хочу сделать эпизод "Футболка- шоу". 

 Родители дарят детям футболку с фото на лицевой стороне и с надписью "самый стильный выпускник 2012" на спине. Детей- 22 человека. (11 пар, но не мальчиков- девочек, а просто 11 пар выпускных человечков)

 Хочу сделать необычное вручение:
 * дети встают в круг и по просьбе ведущего закрывают глаза, ждут- к ним подходят родители и кладут им руки на плечи, одновременно прислоняя к груди ребёнка футболку- "ЛИЦОМ" К ГРУДИ
 * родитель вручает "чужую" футболку своему ребёнку
 * ДЕТИ ОТКРЫВАЮТ ГЛАЗА И ВИДЯТ У ВСЕХ "НА ГРУДИ" НАДПИСИ "САМ СТИЛЬНЫЙ ВЫПУСКНИК"
 * ....!!!! ДАЛЕЕ ДОЛЖНА ПРОИЗОЙТИ КАКАЯ- НИБУДЬ ИГРУШКА- ПЕРЕСТРАИВАЛКА, ВО ВРЕМЯ КОТОРОЙ ПАРЫ СОВМЕЩАЮТСЯ И НАХОДЯТ ДРУГ ДРУГА
 * В РЕЗУЛЬТАТЕ КАЖДЫЙ ВЫПУСКНИК СТАНОВИТСЯ ОБЛАДАТЕЛЕМ СВОЕЙ ФУТБОЛКИ

 ПОДСКАЖИТЕ  КАК ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ ПОИНТЕРЕСНЕЕ.....СПАСИБО...

----------


## Леди N

Мы решили свою проблему!  провели ВЫПУСКНОЙ. В нашем случае- это линейка вручения аттестатов и выпускная ночь. Выкладываю здесь сценарий блока вручения подарков- может кто- то воспользуется...
эпизод "Футболка- шоу". …ф-ма «БУМ»

 Родители дарят детям футболку с фото на лицевой стороне и с надписью "самый стильный выпускник 2012" на спине. Детей- 22 человека. (11 пар, но не мальчиков- девочек, а просто 11 пар выпускных человечков)

 - выпускники и выпускницы- … в круг по парам….см.. заготовку ...(пары складывались с помощью схожести выпускников по каким- то совпадениям- в этом мне помогли заранее родители класса и очень важно вот что: КАЖДЫЙ ВЫПУСКНИК СТОЯЛ В КРУГУ ЧЁТКО НАПРОТИВ СВОЕЙ ПАРЫ- В РЕЗУЛЬТАТЕ, ОТКРЫВ ГЛАЗА, ДЕТИ СНАЧАЛА НЕ ВИДЕЛИ СЕБЯ ЛЮБИМОГО, А ПОТОМ "УВИДЕЛИ" )

 Настало секретное время. Через несколько секунд вы узнаете тайну, о которой целый год молчали ВАШИ родители.
 Закройте глаза… и ничего не бойтесь… вспомните ваш последний урок в школе…. Вспомните, какой искренний фильм вы подарили всему классному руководителю…. Подумайте о том, что сегодня у вас выпускной БАЛ…. А на выпускной бал принято дарить подарки…. Сейчас вы почувствуете у себя на плечах тепло родительских ладоней, которые вручат ВАМ НЕЧТО… пока ещё не ВАШЕ…. ПОЛОЖИТЕ СВОИ ЛАДОНИ НА РОДИТЕЛЬСКИЕ РУКИ….. И ЗАМРИТЕ… ОТКРОЙТЕ ГЛАЗА…..ТИШИНА… НА НЕСКОЛЬКО МИНУТ… ВЫ НЕ МОЖЕТЕ ГОВОРИТЬ… ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ТОЛЬКО СМОТРЕТЬ И ДВИГАТЬСЯ….

 Посмотрите на своих одноклассников…..ВИДИТЕ- КАЖДЫЙ ИЗ НИХ -…самый стильный выпускник .
 НАСТУПАЕТ ВАШ ЗВЁЗДНЫЙ ЧАС- МИГ ДЕМОНСТРАЦИИ только вашей КРАСОТЫ И СТИЛЬНОСТИ….. САМЫЙ СТИЛЬНЫЙ ВЫПУСК … САМОЙ ЛУЧШЕЙ НА СВЕТЕ ШКОЛЫ…..
 ……НО ЧТО ЭТО?.. ? В ЭТОМ ВЫПУСКЕ ВЫ ВИДИТЕ ВСЕХ СВОИХ ОДНОКЛАССНИКОВ, А СЕБЯ – НЕТ….несправедливо…
 …… ПЕРЕВЕРНИТЕ ВЫПУСКНУЮ ФУТБОЛКУ И… ПОСМОТРИТЕ ВПЕРЁД… ПРЯМО ПЕРЕД СОБОЙ…ВИДИТЕ.. А ВОТ И ВЫ… САМЫЙ СТИЛЬНЫЙ.. И САМАЯ СТИЛЬНАЯ….
 ……СОВМЕЩЕНИЕ ПАР… я назову вас….

 * В РЕЗУЛЬТАТЕ КАЖДЫЙ ВЫПУСКНИК СТАНОВИТСЯ ОБЛАДАТЕЛЕМ СВОЕЙ ФУТБОЛКИ

----------


## Гумочка

Дорогие коллеги, подскажите, пожалуйста, вариант мероприятия ко Дню Крещения Руси!!! Наша Глава сегодня встала не с той ноги... Ей захотелось провести  в селе мероприятие, посвящённое Крещению Руси (28 или 29 июля). Мы не знаем, что ей предложить... Совместно с церковью мы ежегодно проводим Успение Пресвятой Богородицы 28 августа. Во дворе церкви устанавливаем сцену, свет, музыку. Духовные стихотворения перемежаются с духовными песнями, потом батюшка читает небольшую молитву и все расходятся. А вот формат данного мероприятия я никак не придумаю... Подскажите, пожалуйста!!! Может у кого-нибудь есть сценарий, который мы переделаем под себя?

----------


## Lena65

Девчата.... кто проводил празднование юбилейной даты работникам суда? Отзовитесь..... что-то я растерялась....

----------


## selenka07

девочки, помогите!!!!! на Сорочинскую ярмарку надо сделать ролик-презентацию района "Социально-экономическое развитие района". Есть у кого-нибудь какие-то идеи? как связать видеозаставки о сельском хозяйстве, промышлености, здравоохранении, образовании и т.д.
У меня в голове фрагменты((( Нет связующего компонента!

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Срочно надо найти  к дню села стихи для детей...помогите пожалуйста) поискала и не нашла ...только вот такое) но мне надо для детей односельчан)
В деревне
Ирина Шимко
                                                    Мы в деревне отдыхали 
                                                    И такое увидали:
                                                    Молоко дают коровы
                                                    Не в пакетах, просто так;
                                                    Собирать малину надо 
                                                    Не на грядках, а в кустах.
                                                    И кусты - такие злючки,
                                                    Водятся на них колючки.
                                                    Оказалось, что картошка
                                                    Под землей растет, гнездом.
                                                    Нас копать ее учили,
                                                    Чтоб запечь в костре потом.
                                                    В городе такого блюда
                                                    Я не ела никогда, 
                                                    А мой брат сказал: "Отсюда
                                                    Не уеду никуда!"

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Ларис, зайди на почту)))

----------


## лариса львовна

Спасибо Оленька!Ты моё спасение)как раз вовремя)сижу сценарий корректирую)

----------


## Овсиенко Наталья

Всем привет! Попросили провести ретро вечеринку, ткните пожалуйста где находится материал по данной тематике. А то в поисковик забиваю, а он мне выдает только темы на всем форуме...  Я данное мероприятие еще не проводила, вот хочется что-то найти ( времени очень мало, через 3 дня). Спасибо за раннее!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Овсиенко Наталья*, вот с дружественного ВКМ:

РЕТРО – ВЕЧЕРИНКА «КАК ПРЕКРАСЕН ЭТОТ МИР!»
 Составила : худ.рук. Ермолина Л.С.

 муз фон Ф/Г «Как прекрасен этот мир»

 Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья!
 Как часто мы, ведущие повторяем эти слова, не задумываясь о смысле сказанного. 
 Но если вдуматься...
 ДОБРЫЙ – и весь мир становится чуть добрее
 ВЕЧЕР – и ты увидишь, как город зажигает огни
 ДОРОГИЕ – и ты понимаешь, находящиеся на этой площади 
 становятся тебе как – то дороги!
 ДРУЗЬЯ – их бывает не так много, а дружба дорогОго стоит.

 И ты понимаешь, КАК ПРЕКРАСЕН ЭТОТ МИР!!!
 Так пусть же в этот праздничный вечер, в этой дружеской компании
 вы узнаете как вы нам дороги!
 И открывая нашу ретро – вечеринку мы, творческие коллективы и сотрудники Дома Культуры «Строитель» и ведущая Любовь Ермолина поздравляем вас с праздником и желаем вам только добра и дружбы!

 «Дружба» – Антипова Е. 

 Мы рады приветствовать вас на нашей ретро – вечеринке «Как прекрасен этот мир»
 Сегодня мы решили поговорить с вами о людях и эпохе «ретро», окунувшись в светлое песенное творчество тех лет.
 Решили это сделать летом, когда цветы нас радуют разноцветными красками и зреют сады, когда каждый ощущает свет, тепло и необыкновенную радость.
 Совсем недавно отцвели ландыши, и мы все невольно напеваем 
 «Ландыши, ландыши, светлого мая привет…»
 У мужчин голова идет кругом от созерцания женской красоты и слышится всюду «Как много девушек хороших…» и чувствуется как никогда «Сердце тебе не хочется покоя, сердце как хорошо на свете жить!…»
 И всюду взгляды, поиски, свидания, поцелуи, а порой и неразделенная любовь «потому что на 10-ть девчонок по статистике 9 ребят»
 А мы девчонки, все равно подбадриваем друг друга, потому что мы «Хорошие девчата, заветные подруги…»
 Столько чувств и эмоций! Молодые парни зарекаются и говорят «Мы вам честно сказать хотим, на девчонок мы больше не глядим…», а девчонки на все это улыбаются и утверждают «Никуда не денешься, влюбишься и женишься» 
 Все вокруг, весь мир пропитан светом и любовью! 
 «Честно говоря» – Миннибаев Д.

 Эпоха «Ретро» - эпоха огромная, наполненная силой, энергией, нежностью, достоинством и верой, несмотря на все её трудности. Давайте сегодня вспомним, пусть не всё, но очень многое: созданное, спетое, сыгранное, прожИтое, прочувствованное, 
 давшее возможность быть чуткими и красивыми людьми.
 Как приятно, включив телевизор, встретиться на экране с добрыми глазами Николая Рыбникова и услышать его родной до боли голос, от которого так тепло становится на душе.
 И так хочется повернуть время вспять, вернуться в детство и слышать близких и любимых ведущих Нину Кондратову, Валентину Леонтьеву...
 Видеть распахнутые, детские глаза Надежды Румянцевой, светлые глаза Клары Лучко, 
 И, конечно же, слышать трогательный и нежный голос Анны Герман, исполнившей много песен о любви. Одна из них прозвучит для вас на нашем ретро – вечере в исполнении Елены Антиповой.
 «Один раз в год» - Антипова Е.

 Итак, дорогие друзья, давайте вспоминать. Предлагаю начать с кинематографа.
 Я думаю, что у каждого из вас есть любимые старые фильмы. О фильмах можно говорить долго и много. А сколько в этих фильмах фраз любимых нами, так называемых «крылатых». Я предлагаю их вспомнить. Я говорю фразу, а вы называете фильм.

 Аукцион «Крылатые фразы»
 • Тебя посодют, а ты не воруй – «Берегись автомобиля»
 • ...и тебя вылечат... – «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
 • Жить хорошо! А хорошо жить - еще лучше! – «Кавказская пленница»
 • Будете у нас на Колыме, милости просим – «Бриллиантовая рука»
 • Украл, выпил – в тюрьму! Романтика! – «Джентльмены удачи»
 • Я требую продолжения банкета! – «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
 • Огласите весь список, пжалста! – «Операция Ы и другие приключения Шурика»
 • Вот так всегда: работаешь, работаешь, а потом - бац! - и вторая смена – «Большая перемена»
 • Кто возьмет билетов пачку, тот получит водокачку! «Бриллиантовая рука»
 • Красота - это страшная сила! – «Весна»
 • Лепота!.. – «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
 • Долой предрассудки! Женщина - она тоже человек! - «Белое солнце пустыни»
 • Да потому, что без воды - и ни туды, и нисюды! – «Волга, Волга»
 • Зря сидите, до следующей весны квартир не предвидится! – «Девчата»
 • Эй, гражданина! Ты туда не ходи, ты сюда ходи! Снег башка попадет... – «Джентельмены удачи»
 • Танцуют все! - «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
 • Нашлись добрые люди... Подогрели, обобрали. То есть подобрали, обогрели... – «Ирония судьбы…»
 • Комсомолка, спортсменка и просто красавица! – «Кавказская пленница»
 • Докладчик сделает доклад, коротенько так, минут на сорок... – «Карнавальная ночь»
 А я затягивать доклад не буду, а спою песню, мелодия которой вам известна. Я думаю и фильм, в котором использована прекрасная музыка Мишеля Леграна, вы тоже знаете. 
 «До свидания, милый» 


 В 50-60-е годы создается большое количество музыкальных комедийных фильмов.
 Песни, которые звучат в них, становятся можно сказать «народными». 
 Давайте мы с вами пробежимся по песням. Я называю фразы песен – вы фильм, в котором он звучит
 (Приглашать угадавших к сцене)
 • И улыбка без сомненья вдруг коснется ваших глаз – «Карнавальная ночь»
 • В темно-синем лесу, где трепещут осины – «Бриллиантовая рука»
 • Счастье вдруг в тишине постучалось в двери – «Ив.Вас»
 • Когда весна придет, не знаю – «Весна на заречной улице»
 • Где-то на белом свете – «Кавказская пленница»
 • Ваше благородие госпожа разлука – «Белое солнце пустыни»
 • Каким ты был – «Кубанские казаки»
 • Если у вас нету тети – «Ирония судьбы»
 • Проснись и пой – «Джентльмены удачи»
 • Огней так много золотых – «Дело было в Пенькове»
 • Усталость забыта – «Новые приключения неуловимых»
 • Hа речном песочке я Марусю встретил – «Свадьба в Малиновке»
 В розовых чулочках, талия - в корсете!

 Пока мы угадывали песни, я вспомнила еще одну «крылатую» фразу:
 • «Командовать парадом буду я!» Откуда она? («12 стульев»)
 На нашем ретро – вечере (кстати, как он называется? Первому ответившему приз) 
 На нашем ретро – вечере «Как прекрасен этот мир» наступает момент розыгрыша лотереи «Сокровища мадам Петуховой». Те самые сокровища, зашитые в один из 12 стульев, которые безуспешно пытался найти Остап Бендер.
 Стулья выставлять мы не стали, я предлагаю вам вытянуть счастливый билетик (вынести коробку с билетами). Прошу вас разверните билеты. Что у вас там написано? (цифра 12) У кого – то не оказалось цифры 12? У кого? Как вам не повезло. Это единственный билет без цифры! Представьтесь, пожалуйста!.........
 ______(имя) Как вам повезло, ведь именно этот билет и является счастливым.
 Всем спасибо, а вам (обращается к победителю) приз и, конечно же, муз.подарок в исполнении Окс.Лазаревой.
 Для вас прозвучит песня из реп-ра певицы, которая никому не подражала, никого не копировала. У которой была своя манера, свой стиль. 
 Майя Кристалинская пела легко и свободно. Встречайте Окс.Лазарева с песней…
 «А за окном»

 Песни, они сопровождают нас всю жизнь. Такие разные и близкие нашему сердцу, ставшие неотъемлемой частью нас самих. Давайте продолжим вместе вспоминать и петь наши любимые песни. Я даю вам варианты песенных строчек, а вы их продолжаете.

 Аукцион «Любимые песни» 

 Люди встречаются
 У леса на опушке
 Ландыши, ландыши
 По переулкам бродит лето
 Мы поедем, мы помчимся


 А есть песни, которые можно узнать буквально с 2-х букв. Давайте попробуем.

 Ой… цветет калина
 Ох… мороз
 А… у нас во дворе 
 Эх… хорошо в стране советской жить
 Мы… вам честно сказать хотим
 Там… где клен шумит
 Все… могут короли


 Ну и как Волк из известного М/Ф «Ну, погоди»
 Не надо….печалится 

 Молодцы, поёте просто замечательно. Если кто – то желает исполнить ретро песню сольно, не стесняйтесь, подходите к оператору, выбирайте и радуйте нас своим пением.
 А мы предлагаем вашему вниманию песни из популярных фильмов тех лет 
 «Девчата» и «Весна на Заречной улице»
 «Хорошие девчата»
 «Старый клен»
В 30-х годах берет свое начало отечественное телевидение, но только в 50-е ТВ окончательно завоевало себе популярность.
 22 марта 1951г. Совет министров СССР принял постановление об организации ежедневных телевизионных передач из Москвы. Была открыта ЦСТ (центральная студия телевидения).
 Ежедневное ТВ вещание в Москве началось в январе 1955г.
 Аукцион "Любимые передачи" (в форме диалога со зрителями)
 Самыми любимыми были : 
 «КВН» (1962) Альберт Аксельрод, Александр Масляков
 «Кинопанорама»( 1962) За 33 года существования передачу вели 53 разных ведущих. Самые яркие из которых: Зиновий Гердт, Олег Табаков, Григорий Чухрай, Григорий Александров, Юрий Яковлев, Олег Ефремов, Ростислав Плятт, Эльдар Рязанов, Виктор Мережко.

 «Спокойной ночи малыши»(1964) Валентина Леонтьева
 А какие еще передачи вела Валентина Леонтьева? ("В гостях у сказки" "От всей души" "Будильник" "Умелые руки")

 «Время»(1968) 
 Нина Кондратова с 1950
 Валент. Леонтьева 1954 
 Нонна Бодрова с 1958
 Игорь Кириллов с 1957
 Ангелина Вовк с 1967
 Тат. Веденеева с 1977
 Дина Григорьева с 1975

 «В мире животных»(1968) Александр Згуриди, Василий Песков, Николай Дроздов
 «Очевидное -невероятное»(1973) Капица
 «Что? Где? Когда?»(1975) Владимир Ворошилов
 «Вокруг смеха»(1978) Александр Иванов
 "Музыкальный киоск" Элеонора Беляева

 «Голубой огонек»(1962) 
 Лев Миров
 Марк Новицкий
 Михаил Ножкин
 Эльмира Уразбаева
 Валентина Леонтьева
 Анна Шилова
 Игорь Кириллов
 Олег Соколовский (1972)
 Татьяна Судец (1972)


 Те артисты, которые выступали в программах «Голубого огонька» сразу становились народными любимцами. Зрители знали тексты их песен наизусть. Одним из таких артистов был Эдуард Хиль. Он являлся пропагандистом песни оптимистичной, жизнелюбивой и радостной. Сегодня мы предлагаем вашему вниманию песню из его репертуара.
 конц.номер «Ходит песенка по кругу» 

 Была еще одна интересная передача. Правда просуществовала она всего 9 лет - с 1976 по 1984 и включала в себя зарубежные хиты. А называлась она…«Мело́дии и ри́тмы зарубе́жной эстра́ды».
 Сейчас вы услышите песни, когда – то звучавшие в этой передаче.
 конц.номер «Сувенир»
 конц.номер «Уходило лето»

 Сильным и темпераментным голосом выделялась на эстраде Анна Ведищева. Все её песни были эмоциональными и требующими актерского исполнения.
 Самыми яркими из её реп-pa были «Помоги мне », «Лесной олень» и песня которую вы сейчас услышите в моем исполнении
 конц.номер «Все равно ты будешь мой»


 Молодежь с удовольствием, несмотря на все запреты, танцевала запрещенный рок-н-ролл.
 Я предлагаю вам потанцевать и подпеть Лукояновой Анне. Песня очень известная. Итак, встречайте Аню.
 конц.номер «Черный кот»

 А мы продолжаем танцевать, потому что следующая песня располагает к этому. В 1962 г. на киноэкранах появился фильм «Человек- амфибия». Вскоре песня из этого к/ф стала очень популярной и звучала практически всюду.
 конц.номер «Эй, моряк»

 В 1936г. в СССР была создана первая в мире киностудия детского фильма. 
 Кто помнит как она называлась? («Союздетфильм»). В 1948г. эта студия была реорганизована в киностудию им. Горького, с 1963г. она называлась Центральной студией детских и юношеских фильмов им.Горького.
 Среди самых поп. Дет. Фильмов можно назвать: «Белеет парус одинокий»(1937), «Дети капитана Гранта»(1937), «По щучьему велению»(1938), «Тимур и его команда»(1940), «Золушка»(1947), «Кощей Бессмертный»(1945), «Васюк Трубачев и его товарищи»(1955), «Марья искусница»(1960), «Айболит-66»(1967), «Доживем до понедельника»(1968), «Внимание, черепаха!»(1970), «Варвара-краса, длинная коса»(1970), «Ох, уж эта Настя»(1972), «Розыгрыш»(1977).

 Приглашаем вас совершить путешествие в прекрасную страну детства
 вместе с _______. Итак, встречайте нашу Золушку.
 конц.номер «Добрый Жук» 

 Сейчас для вас прозвучит жизнеутверждающая песня из к/ф «Дети капитана Гранта»
 конц.номер «Песенка о капитане» в исполнении 

 В конце 70-х начале 80-х создается много комедийных музыкальных художественных фильмов, например – Ах, водевиль, водевиль (1979), Казаки-разбойники (1979) перечислять можно долго. В числе многих других вышел в свет фильм «Мы из джаза». Песню из этого фильма вы сейчас услышите в исполнении 
 конц.номер «Старый рояль»

 „Это просто праздник какой-то!“ - как сказал бы Карабас-Барбас! Не правда ли?
 Ну а мы с вами на нашем ретро – вечере продолжаем «плавать» на волнах нашей памяти.
 Я предлагаю вспомнить Государственные розничные цены на некоторые промтовары
 прошлых лет.
 Наименование товара Год Цена: руб., коп.
 Мотоцикл с коляской «Урал М-62» 1964 1063
 Автомобиль ВАЗ-2101 1972 5500
 Мебельный гарнитур «Жилая комната» (ГДР): два платяных шкафа, книжный шкаф, сервант с баром, секретер, трюмо, стол, диван-кровать, кровать с матрацем полутороспальная, два кресла, шесть стульев. 1967 1158,00
 Стиральная машина 1978 160,00
 Холодильник ЗИЛ 1976 300,00
 Дублёнка мужская 1977 240
 Костюм мужской (Финляндия) 1978 180
 Пальто женское осеннее (Франция) 1970 160
 Шуба женская цигейковая 1974 180
 Сапоги женские зимние (ГДР) 1976 55


 Ну а следующую песню пели, поют, и будут петь! С первых аккордов ноги и прочие части тела пускаются в пляс, настроение поднимается, улыбка озаряет лицо!
 Не сдерживайте себя! Пойте и танцуйте вместе с нами!!!
 На сцене ______________________ с песней Эдиты Станиславовны Пьехи „Наш сосед“!!!
 конц.номер «Наш сосед» - 

 Продолжим проверять нашу память.
 Викторина «Цены»
 1. Что можно было купить на 1 коп? (стакан газводы без сиропа, спички)
 2. А на 2 коп? (позвонить из телефона-автомата)
 3. 3 копейки? (газвода с сиропом, тетрадь, проезд в трамвае)
 5. 5 коп? (булочка – сайка, проезд в метро, автобусе, троллейбусе)
 6. А что можно было позволить себе в эти годы на 10 коп? (молочное мороженое, стрижка на голо)
 7. На 22 коп? (Эскимо, пирожное)
 8. 30 коп? (лотерейный билет)
 9. Самый сложный вопрос: как можно было потратить 56 коп? (купить американский доллар)
 10. 96 коп стоило (Вино «Осенний сад»)
 11. 1р 50 коп. (платили – за заявление в ЗАГС.)
 12. 2р. 87 коп. (Водка)
 13. 120 руб. (составляла - зарплата инженера.)
 14. На 5000 руб. (можно было купить…. Автомобиль «Жигули».)
 15. На 10000 руб. (автомобиль «Волга».)



 Прекрасны ритмы песен новых
 Любите их и пойте их 
 Но годы проверяют слово 
 И в увлечениях своих
 Не забывайте песен старых 
 Они о многом расскажут вам 
 Их пели под гармонь и под гитару 
 И просто так , и просто так
 Их разнесло по свету ветром 
 Но в наши годы, в наши дни 
 Для радости и грусти светлой 
 Друзьями к вам придут они.


 конц.номер «Так не должно быть»

 муз фон ПЕСНЯ + «Как прекрасен этот мир» - ОБЩАЯ 

 „Вот такая у нас получилась ретро - вечеринка! Судя по вашим улыбкам и аплодисментам она вам понравилась.....“ И мы смело можем восклицать – «Как прекрасен этот мир»! В этот праздничный день мы, творческие коллективы и сотрудники ДК «Строитель» хотим пожелать вам счастливых лет, полных любви ваших близких. Пусть небо над вами всегда будет мирным, а солнце ясным. Здоровья вам и радости! Пусть будет прекрасным этот мир!!!

----------


## Lena65

Девочки, музыкальную киновикторину не встречали? Где то попадалась, найти не могу.....

----------


## Гумочка

Дорогие коллеги, поделитесь, пожалуйста, идеями или наработками по Митингу Памяти жертв терактов, в частности, надо сделать акцент по теракту в Беслане. Очень мало информации по этой теме. Может быть, уже кто-то сталкивался с таким Митингом?

----------


## гунька

> Дорогие коллеги, поделитесь, пожалуйста, идеями или наработками по Митингу Памяти жертв терактов, в частности, надо сделать акцент по теракту в Беслане. Очень мало информации по этой теме. Может быть, уже кто-то сталкивался с таким Митингом?


Вот такое нарыла.

Митинг памяти погибшим детям Беслана
2008 -2009 учебный год
«Чужого горя не бывает» 


Зам директора по ВР. Они сидели в зале, маленькие запуганные.
Камера пробегала по неровным рядам спин в потускневшей от ужаса парадной одежде, покупка которой столько радости доставила когда-то малышам.

Вожатая Ольга   Ни бега, ни радости, ни беззаботного детского смеха... нет ни одной любопытной рожицы, жаждущей знаний. Только страх и ужас.


Зам директора по ВР Покрывшиеся толстым слоем пыли розы среди обшарпанных стен.... когда-то нежно розовые, радующие взгляд, наверное, гордость преподавателей. Кто бы мог подумать что они отдадут свои лепестки голодным, запуганным детям.

Вожатая Ольга. Но, гнетущая тишина была не долгой... Грохот взрыва. Рушащиеся стены, жужжание многочисленных роев пуль. И стайки бегущих ребятишек, быстро редеющие, застревающие в дверных проёмах.

Зам директора по ВР Невозможно описать  спасенных ребят: всё ещё расширенные от пережитого ужаса глаза, скрюченные, измождённые тельца, полуобморочное состояние.
Разве они ещё дети после этого?


Ведущий 1. Чужого горя не бывает
                     Детям,
                     Погибшим в Беслане
                     Посвящается

Ведущий 2. Чужого горя не бывает.
                     И если в мире где то вдруг
                     Один ребёнок погибает
                     То замирает всё вокруг.

Ведущий 3. Не так уж ярко светит солнце,
                     Перестаёт шуметь листва,
                     Цветы все вянут на оконце, 
                     И ночью не кричит сова.

Ведущий 4. И вся природа плачет снами,
                    Страдая так же, как и мы.
                    Ведь не услышат больше мамы,
                    Своих сыночков с дочерьми. 

Ведущий 5. Чужого горя не бывает.
                      И нет нигде чужих детей.
                     И пусть никто не забывает,
                     Что вместе мы всегда сильней!

Зам. дир. по ВР     Слово имеет учитель математики Фомина Н.П.

Первосентябрьское, Бесланское утро Всё как всегда: нарядные дети и учителя
 цветы, улыбки, поздравленья. И вдруг всё замерло, вся страна оцепенела от ужаса. Дети заложники политических амбиций, дети гибнут, гибнут родители, их спасая, гибнут военные, пытаясь сделать невозможное. Что это за слово «ТЕРРОР» 

Зам директора по ВР  Слово имеет выпускник 11-го класса.......................................

 Ведущий 1. Первосентябрьское бесланское утро,
                      В первую школу идут,
                      Веселые дружные дети
                      Взяв тяжёлый ранец в руки
                      Идут поглощать разные науки,

Ведущий 2.  Сегодня дети встретились вновь 
                      После летней разлуки
                      А два дня спустя......
                      В школе повсюду кровь
                      Скорые по городу несутся

Ведущий 1.  Рыдания матерей вновь и вновь
                      Только не успокоит их никто
                      Для этого не найдётся слов.
                      Кто вернёт им детей любимых,
                      Которых хранили всегда.
                      Самых дорогих, самых родимых
                      Мы не знали тогда,
                      Что первого сентября
                      Увидим живыми в последний раз.

Зам. директора ВР. По две алых гвоздики на каждую маленькую могилку......
Только никакие цветы не покроют весь   ужас пережитого. Что мы делаем с детьми?
 Объявляется минута молчания......

----------


## гунька

Автор-Никуленкова ирина Викторовна.
Сценарий

Митинга Памяти , посвященного Дню солидарности в борьбе с терроризмом.



Ведущая: Сегодня 3 сентября - День солидарности в борьбе с терроризмом. Этот день приурочен к трагическим событиям, произошедшим в первые сентябрьские дни 2004 года в г. Беслане. Тогда, во время террористического акта, погибли несколько сотен человек, большинство из которых были дети. Сегодня мы отдаем дань памяти детям, погибшим во время воин и террористических актов.

1 ученик: Шумел в деревьях ветер,

                 Плакал дождь,

                 Мешая воду с кровью на асфальте,

                 Тонули в лужах лепестки от роз,

                 И красным отливало чье-то платье.

                 Как пахло гарью, болью и тоской,

                 Как остро жалость вкручивалась в сердце,

                 И бликом жизни крестик золотой

                 Лежал в безжизненной ладошке детской.

                 На небе сером плыли облака

                 И серыми людей казались лица,

                 Летела вниз зеленая листва

                 Калейдоскопом, скручивая мысли.

                 Рядами на земле лежат тела,

                 Врезаясь намертво, стоят перед глазами,

                 Лишь памяти незримые тома

                 Сравняют потрясение годами.

Ведущая: Любой террористический акт, война - это боль, слезы, горечь. Это страшное потрясение для здравомыслящего человека. Страдают ни в чем неповинные люди. Погибают дети. В первые сентябрьские дни в школе №1 г. Беслана террористы удерживали 1128 заложников. Погибли 330 человек. Из них 186 детей. Самому маленькому из погибших исполнилось 6 месяцев.

         Вместе с матерями Беслана в траур облачились миллионы матерей. Ведь самое дорогое, что есть у человека – это жизнь, а самое дорогое для матери – это жизнь ребенка.

2 ученик: Кусочек неба в маленькой ладошке,

                 Надежда на спасенье в маминых руках.

                 Недетский страх застыл в глазах у крошки,

                 Зажато тельце в огненных тисках.

                 -Ах, Мама, разве так бывает?

                 Чтоб взрослые губили малышей!

                 -Нет, старшие всегда оберегают.

                 А эти …не походят на людей!

3 ученик: Кто право дал вершить людские судьбы?

                 И нежные сердца злой болью наполнять?

                 Еще вчера они учить пытались буквы,

                 Сегодня свой букварь уже не смогут дочитать.

4 ученик: За что?- вопрос, который сотрясает землю;

                 За что?- он не найдет ответ в умах.

                 И лишь живой огонь свечи нетленной

                 Прощения молитву схоронит в сердцах.



Выступление Главы Администрации г.о. Химки В.С.Стрельченко, директора,

гостей.

5 ученик: Терроризм- это страшное слово,
                Это боль, отчаянье, страх,
                Терроризм- это гибель живого!
                Это крики на детских губах.
                Это смерть ни в чём не повинных-
                Стариков, женщин, детей!
                 Это подлое злое деянье

                 озверевших, жестоких людей.

1 ученик: Терроризм - это язва на сердце,
                Боль всех народов Земли.
                Мы помянуть всех погибших
                Сегодня на митинг пришли.

                 Погибших во время террактов,
                 Убитых в Беслане ребят;
                 Взорванных в самолётах,
                 В Чечне погибших солдат

                 Застреленных при захватах,
                 На всех континентах Земли.
                 Чью кровь пролилась безвинно,
                 Чьи жизни от нас унесли.

2 ученик:  Зажжём поминальные свечи,
                  На миг все друзья замолчим.
                  Их души с небес нас увидят,
                 Мы память о них сохраним

Ведущая: В каждой стране есть обычай зажигать в честь погибших свечи. Жизнь, как свеча, пока человек жив, – горит жаждой жизни и дарит свет души людям. И как легко прервать горение свечи, так и жизнь человека может внезапно оборваться, оказавшись в руках убийцы. Пусть буря терроризма не оборвёт больше ни одну человеческую жизнь! (выносятся зажженные  свечи).

Ведущая: В память о погибших во время воин и террористических актов, объявляется минута молчания.

Минута молчания. Звучат колокола.

Ведущая: Светлая память погибшим.

Участники митинга отпускают  в небо шары.

Возложение цветов.

----------


## Гумочка

> Вот такое нарыла.


Алёнушка, спасибо тебе, дорогая, за оперативный отклик. Уже будет от чего отталкиваться!!! Удачи!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Дорогие коллеги, поделитесь, пожалуйста, идеями или наработками по Митингу Памяти жертв терактов, в частности, надо сделать акцент по теракту в Беслане. Очень мало информации по этой теме. Может быть, уже кто-то сталкивался с таким Митингом?


Сценарий "Город Потерянных Ангелов" (03.09.2011)
Девочка: Бабуля, расскажи мне сказку...страшную...очень-очень страшную...
Бабушка: -почему страшную?
Д:-чтобы я не могла заснуть...
Б: -вот глупости...ты ведь знаешь, что во сне дети растут
Д: -да, ты говорила- летать во сне- значит расти.....
Б: -правильно, ну и почему же страшную сказку-то?
Д: -я не хочу спать, я не хочу расти, я боюсь летать...
Б: -ты боишься летать? глупенькая, во сне даже падать не больно...
Д: -да, падать не больно...бабуля, там, в школе, мама укачивала меня, она говорила- спи,так будет легче, во сне ты не будешь чувствовать жажды и когда ты проснёшься, то уже всё будет как, раньше. Но я просыпалась ,а мы всё ещё были в школе....когда я опять заснула....мне снилосъ, что я лечу...вдруг я действителъно взлетела, я упала, но мне не было больно...я упала на что-то мягкое....бабуля...я узнала её, девочку из параллельного класса....я узнала её по- платью, оно было в крови....я лежала на ней, на этой девочке.... без головы.....бабуля, когда я летаю во-сне, я всегда падаю на эту девочку....расскажи мне бабуля страшную сказку, чтобы мне не было так страшно, как во сне...

Ведущий 1: Северная Осетия очень красива. Горы, солнце. Улыбчивые, гостеприимные люди, большие семьи, добротные дома… Так было. Пока 1 сентября 2004 года не случилась чудовищная трагедия…

1 сентября. Самый мирный праздник – День знаний. Улыбки, цветы, предвкушение встречи с друзьями, ожидание чего-то особенного…

В день радостный,
Улыбок детских день,
Светило солнце ярко, беззаботно,
И стаи белых бантов у детей
Слепили глаз.
И смех звучал весёлый звонко.

Звук колокольчика донёсся со двора,
Со школьного двора бесланской школы.
И сотни детских рук 
Пустили в облака
Воздушные шары
В небесные просторы.

Звон разбитого стекла.
(Новости.)

В1: Паника…
В2: Ужас…
В3: Крик…
В4: Беспомощность…
В5: Отчаяние…
В6: Безмолвие…
В7: Прощание…
В8: последний взгляд…

 Я помню плач…      Черной дымкой, окутавший город.
                  Я помню плач…       По невинно убитым сердцам.
                  Я помню плач…       Окровавленный маленький ворот.
                  Я помню плач…       По недожитым детским годам.
                  Я помню стон…       Дикий стон матерей над Бесланом.
                  Я помню стон…       В школьном зале разноситься он.
                  Я помню стон…       Столько жизней погублено.
                  Я помню стон…       За секунды, повергший всех в СТОН.
                  Я помню смерть…   Почему же пришла ты так рано???
                  Я помню смерть…   Забрала этих лучших ребят.
                  Я помню смерть…   Что ты сделала с нашим Бесланом?
                  Я помню смерть…   Это в жизни тебе не простят!
                  Я помню ад…           Гром раскатов, орудий и взрывов.
                  Я помню ад…           Все в огне и не видно конца.
                  Я помню ад…           Для подонков, покончивших с миром.
                  Я помню ад…           посягнувшим на наши сердца.
                  Жизнь…   Будем жить ради памяти близких!
                  Жизнь…   За добро и любовь на Земле.
                  Жизнь…   Ради мира, спокойствия, Жизни.
                  Жизнь…   Отомстит всем кто был в «сентябре».
                   Рай…       Нашим смелым, замученным деткам!
                   Рай…       Нашим мамам, отцам и друзьям…
                   Рай…       Новой жизни познайте Вы светлой.
                   Рай…       Без обмана, без боли, без ран!

Ведущий 1: 1 сентября 2004 года линейка в школе №1 г. Беслан началась на час раньше положенного: всех учеников предварительно обзванивали классные руководители с просьбой прийти на линейку к 9 часам утра.
Примерно в 9:20 утра в школьном дворе появились люди в масках, стреляющие в воздух из автоматов. Они объявили о захвате школы и стали сгонять около 1200 заложников в спортзал.
В 12 часов террористы выбросили записку в которой были изложены их требования. Сформирован оперативный штаб, около 50 детей сумели вырваться из здания школы.
В 15:30 – 15 детей отпущены террористами. Боевики  вышли на связь по мобильному телефону и сообщили о своих намерениях убивать по 50 детей за каждого уничтоженного боевика по 20 – за каждого раненого бандита.

Ведущий 2: В результате телефонных переговоров с террористами только вечером 2-ого сентября удалось освободить 26 человек, в первую очередь, женщин с детьми до 2-х лет.
В то же время террористы не разрешили передать для оставшихся заложников продукты питания, воду, медикаменты. От недостатка воды, заложники начинают пить собственную мочу. 

Ведущий 1: 3 сентября. В результате переговоров бандиты согласились отдать трупы погибших при нападении людей.
Примерно в час дня спецназ вынужден был начать незапланированный штурм школы.
Сквозь толпу родственников попытались прорваться несколько боевиков, силовики открыли по ни огонь, на одним из них родственники совершили самосуд. Террористы, оставшиеся в школе продолжали вести беспорядочную стрельбу.
Спецназ произвел маломощный взрыв, чтобы создать отверстие в стене тем самым создав еще один путь для выхода заложников. Но срабатывают оставшиеся в зале взрывные устройства. Начинается пожар. Рушатся стены. Террористы стреляют в спины тем, кто пытается спастись.
          К 18:30 – бой в районе школы №1 прекратился.
Ведущий 1: 334 человека погибло.
Ведущий 2: Из них 186 дети.

Слезы, отчаянье, холод и боль.
Мама, родная, хочу быть с тобой.
Страшно, тоскливо и хочется пить
Мама, родная, я так хочу жить!
Нелюди в масках, удары приклада…
Только не плачь, мама, только не надо.
Кровь, запах гари и нечем дышать
Мамочка – это мой час умирать…
Солнца излом и осколки стекла
Пуля бездушная сердце прожгла
Смерть и покой. Душу больше не рви.
Мама не плачь и меня отпусти…


В ночь с 1 на 2 сентября 2004 года после изнурительной августовской жары вдруг разлился сильнейший ливень, словно небо предвещало большую беду и заранее оплакивало ее. 5-6 сентября, когда Беслан хоронил первых погибших в теракте, которых было более сотни, шел холодный проливной дождь. Это небо обледенело от страшного людского горя и оплакивало своих детей холодно-жгучими слезами… 


Плачет мать, покинутая сыном, 
И этот груз с собой не унести .
Так дай ей недюжинные силы 
Вселенной боль одной перенести… 

Стонет мать, склонившись над могилкой, 
Шепчет тихо: - Где ты, ангелок? 
Застелила я кровать тебе простынкой, 
Чтоб уставший отдохнуть ты мог. 

Я игрушек накупила много: 
Самосвалы, «лего», пистолет... 
Ты не бойся, всё, что хочешь, трогай - 
Настоящих ружей рядом больше нет… 

Возвращайся, солнышко, не мучай, 
Мама без тебя не проживёт.
Можешь облачком, а можешь просто тучкой 
Или дождиком, что по весне идёт. 

Хочешь деревцем, а хочешь тихим ветром - 
Я тебя почувствую везде... 
Но только с этим горьким белым светом 
Не оставляй меня наедине… 


В Беслане сейчас говорят: «Что-то дети стали сниться… И во сне спрашивают: «Мам, а ты ещё в Беслане живёшь?» Ищут...
Раньше же многие из нас пропадали на кладбище - и ночевали там, и рассвет в новогоднюю ночь встречали, а сейчас стали как-то и на работу выходить, и детей рожать… Вот наши детки нас и ищут».
Прилетают по ночам дети из города ангелов, будят своих мам. И живые детки плохо спят. Фая не спит. Если надвинуть на глаза белую повязку, которая днём прикрывает шрам через весь лоб, то повязка надавит на веки и Фая, может, поспит. Увидит во сне бабочек, цветы и девочек, которых с ней больше нет. Раньше сутками не спала. Сейчас немножко лучше, конечно. Всё-таки семь лет прошло.

Финал, ещё страшней, суровей... .
Кто выжил, должен с этим жить.
Сестрёнку, что сгорела в школе,
Фатимочке не позабыть.
Не позабыть Алашке брата,
Давид не может без лекарств,
Что было до захвата свято,
Испепелилa эта мразь.

Кто вынес мудрость - мир ли в мире?
Что помним мы семь лет спустя?
Кто за детей в ответе - мы ли
Обьединяемся - любя?
Когда он очнулся после шестичасовой операции, он просил воды. Я сказала ему, что нельзя...он терпел всё, кроме жажды...просил опять пить и на очередное моё "нельзя" он прошептал:"Опять школа...". Не жутко ли? Он никогда не забудет этот ужас.

Поглажу спинку, чтоб от боли исцелить,
Пусть побыстрее раны заживают.
Ты должен, Саша, выжить, чтобы жить -
Нас даже небеса благословляют.

Склоняюсь пред терпением твоим,
Твой детский взгляд по-взрослому тревожен.
Мир этот болен, он неизлечим...
Давай друг другу выжить в нём поможем.

По-матерински их пытаюсь защитить,
Но глУшат голос новые воззванья,
Как дальше среди детских стонов жить?
За что им выпали такие испытанья? 

Саше предстоят ещё операции. Для нас, не бесланцев, всё уже давно позади- почти семь лет прошло. Для детей же, пострадавших в этой трагедии, для их близких, бой продолжается. Сорок процентов Сашенькиной кожи обгорело...искусством врачей и с Божьей помощью он выжил, но следы этой ужасной войны не дают ему покоя

Усталый Бог на неудобном жестком троне
Сидит и смотрит на песочные часы.
Он ждет, когда же кончатся патроны
У тех, кто прячет в черное носы.

А к Богу сотни городов сейчас взывают,
И не справляется крылатый секретарь
С толпой детишек, что еще не понимают,
Зачем горит кровавым светом там алтарь.

Над алтарем висит священное распятье.
Оно ушло из тесных храмов навсегда.
А рядом - ангел смерти в белом платье.
В руках его хлеб свежий и вода.

Молчит наш Бог, и на глазах сияют слезы.
Он мог бы в жертву принести весь этот свет,
Но даже взорванные все на свете звезды
Не стоят жизни тех детей, что больше нет…

На этом кладбище нет ворот. На входной арке выбито: «Город ангелов». Фигурки ангелочков в белоснежной одежде здесь повсюду: выставлены вдоль невысокой ограды, восседают на постаментах между могилами.
Надгробий столько, что красные мраморные плиты почти заходят за горизонт. У каждой могилы — бутылки с минеральной водой, которой так не хватало детям, ставшим заложниками террористов.
Прикладывая к камням руки, женщина в черном причитает по-осетински: «Рухсаг у», что означает «Царство небесное».
Из 266 могил 186 — детские. Есть еще одна — братская, где похоронены фрагменты тел, которые не удалось опознать. 

Дата смерти у всех одна — 3 сентября 2004 года.

Мы просим каждого из вас выпить глоток воды, в память о тех, кто так страдал от невыносимой жажды в захваченной Бесланской школе. В Память о городе потерянных ангелов…
(Песня ) 

Ведущий 1: Северная Осетия очень красива. Горы, солнце.
Ведущий 2: Крепкие и чистые бесланские дома. Но только теперь на красных кирпичных стенах на уровне человеческих глаз расположены фотографии.
Ведущий 1: Фотографии тех, кто больше никогда, никогда не вернется домой, к своим семьям.

        - Белые ангелы, белые птицы,
         Вы мне скажите, куда вы летите?
         И почему у вас детские лица?
         И почему вы так скорбно молчите?

         - Мы улетаем в сказку и грезы,
        Мы улетаем в добрые страны.
         Видишь, в глазах наших горькие слезы?
         Видишь, не высохли рваные раны?

         - Белые ангелы, кто ж вас обидел? -
         Так безутешно ваше страданье...
         Кто ж красоту вашу так ненавидел, -
         Песню прервал, превратив в причитанье?

         - Рано разбились мечты, и - навечно,
         Не утолили мы радости жажду.
        Слишком была наша жизнь быстротечна, -
         Вот потому и тоска в глазах, в каждых...       

 - Белые птицы, прошу вас, вернитесь!..
         Годы пройдут, все равно буду ждать я...
         Нет нам прощенья, молю, обернитесь!..
         Тяжесть вины, это хуже проклятья...

         - Белые птицы, как выглядит странно
         Черною школа, унылыми классы,
         И во дворах, опустевших, Беслана
         Скорбь поселилась, давящая массой...

         - Нас обманули, что годы так сладки, -
         Будут даны всем мечтам нашим старты...
         Только, затоптаны наши тетрадки,
         И опрокинуты школьные парты...

...Мы не знаем куда уходят самые близкие люди после смерти.
Но мы хорошо знаем где они остаются...

...Они остаются в нашей памяти, в наших мыслях и чувствах.
Мы продолжаем ощущать прикосновение их губ и рук, слышать
их весёлый смех. Мы продолжаем слышать их запах. Этот,
самый дорогой в мире запах. Он ещё не выветрился из их
одежды, висящей в шкафу. Этим запахом пропитаны книги, 
которые они держали в руках, их тетради и дневники...

...Мы не выпускаем из своих рук их фотографии, на которых они
запечатлены весёлыми и задорными, с неизменными улыбками на 
лицах. Откуда им было знать, что мы будем поливать их фотографии
своими слезами, а потом, испугавшись, что с фотографиями может 
что-то случиться, вытирать их кусочками ваты, размазывая 
влагу по изображению...

...Всё, что у нас было, переместилось сейчас в эти фотографии: вся
наша любовь, всё тепло наших чувств, вся память о самых дорогих
людях...

...Мы никак не можем привыкнуть к фильмам и видеосъёмкам,
на которых они запечатлены живыми: грустными и весёлыми, 
беспечными и озабоченными, молчаливыми и разговорчивыми.
Глядя на экран, невозможно поверить, что их уже нет с нами, что
они больше не будут кривляться перед объективом видеокамеры,
изображая из себя голливудских звёзд, или строить страшные и
забавные мордочки. Всем сердцем мы рвёмся куда-то – искать их,
помочь им, забывая, что их уже нет...

...Они сохранились во всём окружающем нас мире. 
...Они в доброй памяти соседей, которые всегда интересовались 
их успехами, в памяти родных и близких, в памяти друзей и подруг. 
Они в памяти всех добрых людей...

...Люди! Милые и добрые, чуткие и справедливые, правдивые и
искренние. 
...Мир вам, добрые люди! Мир в ваши дома и души!
Да будет мир всегда, во все времена!

...Смерть и проклятия нашим врагам! Всем тем, у кого не осталось
ничего святого в их поганых душах.

...Да будет так!

...Мы не знаем куда уходят самые близкие люди после смерти.
Но мы хорошо знаем где они остаются...
(Шары)

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики)
Открываем РДК после очень капитального ремонта. Новый свет, новый звук, новая одежда сцены, новые кресла... Много чего нового) 
И хочется, чтобы информационные стенды, фотографии с мероприятий были оформлены по-новому... Расскажите, пожалуйста, у кого как это сделано?

----------


## Я&нина

а кто-нибудь проводил общепоселковое мероприятие - экологическую акцию "Чистый поселок", даже и не знаю от чего плясать....

----------


## Irina61

Девочки! Есть ли у кого минус с прописанной мелодией "Родник" в исп. Ж. Бичевской

----------


## MuzaMuz

> Девочки-мальчики)
> Открываем РДК после очень капитального ремонта. Новый свет, новый звук, новая одежда сцены, новые кресла... Много чего нового) 
> И хочется, чтобы информационные стенды, фотографии с мероприятий были оформлены по-новому... Расскажите, пожалуйста, у кого как это сделано?


Вот бы узнать как и нам такой ремонт сделать???



Помогите что нибудь, у нас вскоре *день села*, и хочется чтобы кроме поздравлений и стандартного набора сценариев было что то веселое, одним словом, хочется сценки по тематике, илимузыкального номера, можно с приколами....


Очень буду благодарна.
P.S. Желательно на украинском языке.

----------


## Istan

я СМОТРЮ ЗДЕСЬ МНОГО С УКРАИНЫ. У нас день национальных культур и нам нужно представить Украину, я из России Ростовская область. Песни у нас есть, хочется сценку с украинским калоритом и какое то приветствие может на украинском. Может есть у кого нибудь, только не Верку Сердючку.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Доброго дня, уважаемые коллеги! 
Нужна ваша помощь. К нам снова "пришла беда, откуда не ждали" 
Нужно срочно сделать  "Паспорт антитеррористической защищенности объектов возможных террористических посягательств" 
Кто-нибудь делал такой документ? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, образцом паспорта. Буду очень благодарна за помощб

----------


## Натник

Алла, я его уже 2 месяца делаю, никак не доделаю... мне дали типовой образец, если хочешь скину, я там правда только титул переделала...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> если хочешь


Наташа, ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Нужно срочно сделать  "Паспорт антитеррористической защищенности объектов возможных террористических посягательств"


Нам этот документ делал ГО ЧС, есть в печатном виде.

Посмотрите здесь http://www.dfoportal.info/area02x/pa...cle-ny2gbt.htm

и здесь http://zakon.scli.ru/ru/legal_texts/...6-6687fdc80ac9

В принципе, у нас подобный этим.

----------


## elenalogachova

Добрый день, форумчане!!! Мне предложили провести благотворительный концерт в пользу девушке, которой нужна дорогостоящая операция.
Кто-нибудь имеет хоть небольшой опыт с подобным мероприятием??? Подскажите, в каком формате лучше провести?

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*elenalogachova*, Лена, посмотрите здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126945 пост №4,5.

----------


## 11roland13

Приветствую всех! Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста со ссылкой, ткните носом... где-то когда-то случайно видела тему "видеоряды к мероприятиям" или что-то тип того... срочно надо, а найти не могу))) отправьте меня куда следует, плиз! буду весьма признательна!!!

----------


## Натник

> Нужно срочно сделать "Паспорт антитеррористической защищенности объектов возможных террористических посягательств"


   вот такой, Алла, "слепила" паспорт  :Grin:  http://files.mail.ru/ZH9SED

----------


## Скибыч

Други мои, не подскажете оригинал песни? http://files.mail.ru/GGEG34 спасибо

----------


## Victorya

> Приветствую всех! Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста со ссылкой, ткните носом... где-то когда-то случайно видела тему "видеоряды к мероприятиям" или что-то тип того... срочно надо, а найти не могу))) отправьте меня куда следует, плиз! буду весьма признательна!!!


А нужно что-то очень срочное? Если устроит слайд-шоу из ваших фото, могу помочь) :Smile3:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*, 
Наташа, спасибо огромное за помощь.

----------


## Скибыч

> Други мои, не подскажете оригинал песни? http://files.mail.ru/GGEG34 спасибо


однако, Таркано-Киркоровская "oynama sikidim sikidim"

----------


## любимовка

здравствуйте.скоро у нас будет проходить фестиваль православной культуры.номинации вокал и художественное слово.поделитесь пожалуйста материалом(фонограммы + - и произведения -стихи или проза по теме православия) материалы можно отправлять на эл.почту   olechka_shef@mail.ru         заранее всем спасибо!

----------


## valentinka86

Здравствуй!!!!!Уважаемые волшебницы, у меня к вам просьба: я по образованию хоровик- 5 лет проработала музыкальным руководителем в саду а теперь меня назначили и.о. директора СДК, Дк не функционировал 17 лет,подскажите какие документы и как вести. какая должна быть отчетность. заранее благодарна

----------


## Kazinja

Добрый день,девочки! Я заглянула к вам из соседнего форума музыкальных руководителей и хочу обратиться с просьбой. Очень нужен минус песни гр.Елисаветград и Никола "Я тебя люблю" (Из кинофильма "Мы из будущего 2") перелопатила почти весь интернет,но нашла только плюс.Не знаю,может быть минуса вообще не существует? Может быть кто-нибудь может помочь? Буду рада любой помощи.

----------


## Рамоновна

*valentinka86*, сходите в тему ДОКУМЕНТЫhttp://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129180

----------


## ната58

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги. Я работаю директором сельского ДК. У меня возникла проблема. Глава нашего посёлка заставил меня приобрести
спортинвентарь - различные тренажёры, гири, штангу и т.д. Я всё это закупила. Но встал вопрос - кто будет заниматься или как бы вести спортивный
кружок или я даже не знаю как это назвать. Я по спорту не специалист, не тренер. Ставки спорторганизатора у меня нет. Глава сказал, что дайте ключ от этого так называемого "фитнес кабинета" какому- нибудь парню, который знает как надо заниматься на этих тренажёрах и назначьте его ответственным за сохранность спортинвентаря.Но это же спорт! Мало ли что может случится во время занятий! Мне кажется что этим должен заниматься тренер, а не человек с улицы. И за здоровье занимающихся и за сохранность спортинвентаря я не могу спросить с постороннего человека. Как мне быть? Мне сказали, что я могу заключить с ним договор с моей подписью и подписью Учредителя - главы. Как бы на общественных началах. Подскажите, кто может знает, могу я так поступить и как он выглядит этот договор. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Натник

> Но встал вопрос - кто будет заниматься или как бы вести спортивный
> кружок или я даже не знаю как это назвать


можно оформить как клуб любителей спорта или другое любительское объединение спортивного профиля, ставка спорторганизатора не обязательна,(если б она у нас была, то было бы здорово)  все можно делать на общественных началах, единственное, что кто то все равно должен быть ответственный, с ним и надо заключить договор за сохранность спортинвентаря, противопожарную безопасность. Договора у меня к сожалению у меня нет, может кто еще откликнется, кто более компетентен и поможет вам с оформлением бумаг.. :Yes4:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Как бы на общественных началах.


Можно и за деньги. Оформить договор аренды того, кто будет вести фитнесс с главой, на основании договора взимать плату с членов объединения(абонемент на посещение) и часть выделять на зарплату.  (вот где подчеркнула-не знаю, как правильно юридически оформляется, ведь арендатор не будет юр. лицом). Если просто взимать плату без всяких документов- чревато...

----------


## ната58

Девочки, спасибо что откликнулись. Мне больше подходит первое предложение. Взимать плату с членов объединения в принципе мы можем, но у нас село, работы нет.Большая часть населения живёт случайными заработками,безденежье. Молодёжь спивается. И чтобы хоть чем-то их заинтересовать мы решили открыть этот спортклуб. В кружках худ.самодеятельности иэ молодёжи единицы, в основном девчата. А ребята приходят только на дискотеки и проводимые для молодёжи мероприятия. Так что лучше назначить кого-либо из ребят ответственным и заключить с ним договор. Может действительно кто-нибудь знает что надо в этом договоре,т.е. сама форма оформления.

----------


## Рамоновна

*ната58*, 
*
                                     ДОГОВОР
                         безвозмездного пользования*

    г. ________________                           "___"__________ 19__ г.

         _______________________________________________________________,
                    (наименование предприятия-ссудодателя)

    именуемое в дальнейшем "Ссудодатель", в лице ________________________

    ____________________________________________________________________,
                             (должность, Ф.И.О.)

    действующего на основании __________________________________________,
                                     (устава, положения)

    с одной стороны, и _________________________________________________,
                            (наименование предприятия-ссудополучателя)

    именуемое в дальнейшем "Ссудополучатель", в лице ____________________

    ____________________________________________________________________,
                             (должность, Ф.И.О.)

    с другой стороны, заключили настоящий договор о нижеследующем.

                             1. Предмет договора

         1.1. По  настоящему  договору  Ссудодатель  обязуется   передать
    (передает) в   безвозмездное  временное  пользование  Ссудополучателю
    _____________________________________________________________________
    ____________________________________________________________________,
         (наименование, количество, технические характеристики вещи)

    именуем__ в дальнейшем "Вещь" для __________________________________,
                                             (цель использования)

    в состоянии,  пригодном  для  использования  вещи по ее назначению на
    срок _______________________________________________.
        Ссудополучатель обязуется вернуть указанную вещь в том состоянии,
    в каком  он   ее   получил   с   учетом   нормального   износа   (или
    ___________________________________________________________________).
                     (другое состояние переданной вещи)

         1.2. Право  передачи  вещи,  указанной  в  п.  1.1.  принадлежит
    Ссудодателю на основании ____________________________________________
                                   (документы, подтверждающие право

    ____________________________________________________________________.
                      Судодателя на указанную вещь (*))

         Вещь предоставляется   в   безвозмездное  пользование  со  всеми
    принадлежностями и относящимися к ней документами: __________________
    ____________________________________________________________________.
          (инструкция по эксплуатации, технический паспорт и т.д.)

         1.3. Ссудодатель гарантирует,  что передаваемая вещь не является
    предметом залога и не может быть отчуждена по иным основаниям третьим
    лицам, в споре и под арестом не состоит (**).

                        2. Права и обязанности сторон

         2.1. Ссудодатель обязуется:
         а) предоставить   вещь  в  состоянии,  соответствующем  условиям
    настоящего договора и ее назначению;
         б) предоставить вещь со всеми ее принадлежностями и относящимися
    к ней документами.
         Если принадлежности и документы, указанные в п. 1.2, переданы не
    были и без них вещь не может быть использована по назначению либо  ее
    использование в   значительной   степени   утрачивает   ценность  для
    Ссудополучателя, последний  вправе  потребовать  предоставления   ему
    таких принадлежностей   и  документов  либо  расторжения  договора  и
    возмещения понесенного им реального убытка.
         2.2. Ссудополучатель обязуется:
         а) поддерживать вещь,  полученную в безвозмездное пользование, в
    исправном состоянии,  включая осуществление текущего  и  капитального
    ремонта;
         б) нести все расходы по содержанию вещи.

                          3. Ответственность сторон

         3.1. Ссудодатель   отвечает   за  недостатки  вещи,  которые  он
    умышленно или по грубой неосторожности  не  оговорил  при  заключении
    договора безвозмездного пользования.
         При обнаружении  таких  недостатков  Ссудополучатель  вправе  по
    своему выбору  потребовать  от  Ссудодателя безвозмездного устранения
    недостатков вещи  или  возмещения  своих   расходов   на   устранение
    недостатков вещи  либо  досрочного  расторжения договора и возмещения
    понесенного им реального ущерба.
         3.2. Ссудодатель, извещенный о требованиях Ссудополучателя или о
    его намерении устранить недостатки вещи за  счет  Ссудодателя,  может
    без промедления произвести замену неисправной вещи другой аналогичной
    вещью, находящейся в надлежащем состоянии.
         3.3. Ссудодатель не отвечает за недостатки вещи, которые были им
    оговорены при  заключении  договора,  либо  были   заранее   известны
    Ссудополучателю во время осмотра вещи или проверки ее исправности при
    заключении настоящего договора или при передаче вещи.
         3.4. Ссудополучатель  несет  риск случайно гибели или случайного
    повреждения вещи, если вещь погибла или была испорчена в связи с тем,
    что  он  использовал  ее  не в соответствии с настоящим договором или
    назначением  вещи  либо  передал  ее  третьему  лицу   без   согласия
    Ссудодателя.  Ссудополучатель  несет  также риск случайной гибели или
    случайного повреждения вещи,  если с учетом фактических обстоятельств
    мог  предотвратить ее гибель или порчу,  пожертвовав своей вещью,  но
    предпочел сохранить свою вещь.
         3.5. Ссудодатель отвечает за вред,  причиненный третьему лицу  в
    результате использования  вещи,  если  не докажет,  что вред причинен
    вследствие умысла или грубой неосторожности Ссудополучателя или лица,
    у которого эта вещь оказалась с согласия Ссудодателя.

               4. Отказ от настоящего договора и его досрочное
                                 расторжение

         4.1. Каждая  из  Сторон  вправе  во  всякое  время отказаться от
    настоящего договора, известив об этом другую Сторону за один месяц.
         4.2. Ссудодатель  вправе  потребовать   досрочного   расторжения
    настоящего договора в случаях, когда Ссудополучатель:
         использует вещь  не  в  соответствии с договором или назначением
    вещи;
         не выполняет   обязанностей  по  поддержанию  вещи  в  исправном
    состоянии или ее содержанию;
         существенно ухудшает состояние вещи;
         без согласия Ссудодателя передал вещь третьему лицу.
         4.3. Ссудополучатель  вправе  требовать  досрочного  расторжения
    настоящего договора:
         при обнаружении  недостатков,  делающих нормальное использование
    вещи невозможным или обременительным,  о наличии которых он не знал и
    не мог знать в момент заключения договора;
         если вещь в силу  обстоятельств,  за  которые  он  не  отвечает,
    окажется в состоянии, не пригодном для использования;
         если при заключении договора Ссудодатель не  предупредил  его  о
    правах третьих лиц на передаваемую вещь;
         при неисполнении Ссудодателем обязанности передать вещь либо  ее
    принадлежности и относящиеся к ней документы.

         5. Изменение Сторон в настоящем договоре и его прекращение

         5.1. Ссудодатель  вправе произвести отчуждение вещи или передать
    ее в  возмездное  пользование  третьему  лицу.  При  этом  к   новому
    собственнику или пользователю переходят права по настоящему договору,
    а его права в отношении вещи обременяются правами Ссудополучателя.
         5.2. В случае реорганизации или ликвидации Ссудодателя  права  и
    обязанности Ссудодателя  по  настоящему  договору переходят к другому
    лицу, к которому перешло право собственности на вещь или иное  право,
    на основании которого вещь была передана в безвозмездное пользование.
         5.3. В   случае   реорганизации   Ссудополучателя  его  права  и
    обязанности по договору переходят к  юридическому  лицу,  являющемуся
    его правопреемником.
         5.4. Настоящий   договор   прекращается   в   случае  ликвидации
    Ссудополучателя.

                        VII. Заключительные положения

         7.1. Настоящий договор вступает в силу с момента его подписания,
    составлен в 2-х экземплярах.
         7.2. Адреса и реквизиты Сторон:

         Ссудодатель: ___________________________________________________
    _____________________________________________________________________
    _____________________________________________________________________

         Ссудополучатель: _______________________________________________
    _____________________________________________________________________
    _____________________________________________________________________

                               Подписи сторон:

         Ссудодатель:                               Ссудополучатель:

    _______________________                      ________________________

          М.П.                                             М.П.

                                КОММЕНТАРИИ:

         (*) Коммерческая организация не вправе  передавать  имущество  в
    безвозмездное пользование    лицу,    являющемуся   ее   учредителем,
    участником, руководителем,  членом ее органов управления или контроля
    (п. 2 ст. 690 ГК РФ).
         (**) Передача  вещи  в  безвозмездное  пользование  не  является
    основанием для изменения или прекращения прав третьих лиц на эту вещь.
         При заключении договора безвозмездного  пользования  Ссудодатель
    обязан  предупредить Ссудополучателя о всех правах третьих лиц на эту
    вещь (праве  залога  и  т.д.).  Неисполнение  этой  обязанности  дает
    Ссудополучателю  право  требовать  расторжения  договора и возмещения
    понесенного им реального ущерба (ст. 694 ГК РФ).



 АКТ № ____
                    ПЕРЕДАЧИ ОБОРУДОВАНИЯ, КОМПЛЕКТУЮЩИХ
                         И ТЕХНИЧЕСКОЙ ДОКУМЕНТАЦИИ

                                       Приложение № ___
                                       к договору о передаче оборудования
                                       в безвозмездное пользование № __
                                       от "__"_________ 199__ г.

   г. _______________                             "__"__________ 199__ г.

        Ссудодатель ___________________________ в лице __________________
   _______________________, действующего на основании __________________,
     (должность, Ф.И.О.)

   с одной стороны и Ссудополучатель ____________________________ в  лице
   _____________________________________________________, действующего на
                   (должность, Ф.И.О.)

   основании _____________________, с другой стороны  составили настоящий
   Акт о  передаче  Ссудополучателю по договору о передаче оборудования в
   безвозмездное пользование № ____ от "__"________ 199__ г. следующего
   оборудования, комплектующих и технической документации: ______________
   ______________________________________________________________________
   ______________________________________________________________________
   ______________________________________________________________________
   ______________________________________________________________________
   ______________________________________________________________________
   ______________________________________________________________________
   ______________________________________________________________________

        Настоящий Акт составлен в 2 (двух) экземплярах,  один из  которых
   находится у Ссудодателя, другой - у Ссудополучателя.

        Ссудодатель: ____________________________________________________
   ______________________________________________________________________
   ______________________________________________________________________

        Ссудополучатель: ________________________________________________
   ______________________________________________________________________
   ______________________________________________________________________


        Ссудодатель                                  Ссудополучатель

   ______________________                         _______________________
        (Подпись)                                       (Подпись)

          М.П.                                             М.П.

----------


## ната58

Ира, огромное спасибо!

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Здравствуйте! Работаю худ. руком в Культурно-досуговом центре(совсем недавно). Очень срочно нужно определиться за выходные, какие журналы с различными сценариями необходимо в дальнейшем выписывать. Посоветуйте пожал. кроме как развлечь гостей на ум ничего не приходит.

----------


## гунька

> Здравствуйте! Работаю худ. руком в Культурно-досуговом центре(совсем недавно). Очень срочно нужно определиться за выходные, какие журналы с различными сценариями необходимо в дальнейшем выписывать. Посоветуйте пожал. кроме как развлечь гостей на ум ничего не приходит.


Есть еще хороший журнал "Сценарии и репертуар". Дороговато, конечно, но зато интересная вещь!  http://www.prosmi.ru/catalog/2935 вот тут посмотрите.

----------


## Таня Л

> Мне кажется что этим должен заниматься тренер, а не человек с улицы.


Только, дабы обезопасить себя, продумайте Положение о работе Вашего клуба. И, действительно, там должен работать человек с соответсвующими документами. Спортинвентарь это всё понятно, безопасность жизни людей, которые будут посещать этот зал - это важнее. Четко прописать в Положении, какой контингент посещает, какие нагрузки даются, обязательно предоставление справки от участкового врача о состоянии здоровья...Короче, мы закрыли такой зал: тренажеры имеют свойство ломаться (и ещё как), запчастей купить было практически невозможно, тренера не нашли... Сделали в этом зале хорошую хореографиию. Главы думают о зароботке (деньги это хорошо), подумайте о СВОЕЙ безопасности и сделайте все возможные документы. Как показывает практика - наш русский "авось" ни до чего хорошего не доводит.
P.S. ну и в Уставе учреждения должно быть четко прописано, что вы имеете право заниматься именно такой деятельностью (фитнес-зал фитнес-залу рознь), а то тоже до хорошей проверки. 
Сообщение написала, чтобы ни в коей мере не запугать и не отговорить от открытия такого зала, просто сначала всё четко продумайте и предусмотрите, по-возможности

----------


## Рамоновна

> Здравствуйте! Работаю худ. руком в Культурно-досуговом центре(совсем недавно). Очень срочно нужно определиться за выходные, какие журналы с различными сценариями необходимо в дальнейшем выписывать. Посоветуйте пожал. кроме как развлечь гостей на ум ничего не приходит.




Много документов и метод. рекомендаций, опыта работыhttp://www.cultmanager.ru/about/


В этом году выпишем еще этот

----------


## светик семицветик

Друзья , коллеги помогите. Позвонили  и просят провести юбилей  70-летней дамы, кто она и кто гости я не знаю . Что можно провести за 4 часа ???  Я бы с удовольствием поискала информацию на форуме , но нет времени , на подготовку 1  вечер. SOS!!!!

----------


## Олям

Прошу, помогите: срочно нужен сценарий на пожарную безопасность!

----------


## Рамоновна

*светик семицветик*, http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=193 сходите сюда
А вообще-то соглашаться вести юбилей ЗАВТРА-... Никогда бы не взялась. Слишком "удобный" случай для падения авторитета. ИМХО.


*Олям*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=109792

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, добрый день! не подскажите, где то на форуме была тема с частушками, не могу найти...и еще, не подскажите где можно найти украинские частушки? что то сама порылась в инете, кроме как "Купила мама коныка..." ничего не нашла...пожалуйста... :Smile3:

----------


## гунька

> Коллеги, добрый день! не подскажите, где то на форуме была тема с частушками, не могу найти...и еще, не подскажите где можно найти украинские частушки? что то сама порылась в инете, кроме как "Купила мама коныка..." ничего не нашла...пожалуйста...


Натусь, тебе тексты, что ли нужны? Или мп3?
http://mp3ostrov.com/?string=%D3%EA%...C+%EA%F3%EC%E0 http://музыку-слушать-онлайн.рф/melo...D2%D3%D8%CA%C8 http://vpleer.ru/index.php?q=%D1%83%...A8%D0%9A%D0%98  это мп3

А тема на форуме вот:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=82413&page=15

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги!!! Прошу помощи вот в таком вопросе. Есть у меня плюсовка песни "Ой, не будите меня молодую". Мне нужна задавка. Не подскажете, к кому на форуме обратиться?

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Рамоновна*, Ирина, отправляйте плюсовку мне на почту. Попробую сделать задавку.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Попробую сделать задавку.


А-а-а-а-а!!! Ура! Это такой подарок для моих девочек!

----------


## Гумочка

Добрый вечер, коллеги! Мне  директор нашего ДК предложил участвовать в краевом конкурсе ведущих и исполнителей развлекательно-
игровых программ «Затейник – 2012» среди специалистов культурно-
досуговых учреждений, организаторов досуга, аниматоров, студентов ВУЗов, исполнителей и ведущих развлекательно-игровых программ. Конкурс состоит из трёх испытаний:
Конкурс "ВИЗИТКА" (Продолжительность выступления 2- 3 минуты. Участнику необходимо доказать присутствующим и членам жюри, что именно он настоящий мастер досуга (вокал, танец, стихи, оригинальный жанр и т.д.). Визитка представляется в сценических костюмах и может быть направлена на игровое общение с залом).

Конкурс "ДОМАШНЕЕ ЗАДАНИЕ" (Продолжительность выступления не более 15 минут. Участник представляет игровую программу (для детской, смешанной или взрослой аудитории). Приветствуется привлечение помощников (1-2 чел.) или же участник может выбрать помощников из числа зрителей.
Одним из основных требований, предъявляемым к каждой конкурсной программе, является выдержанность формы проведения (конкурсно-игровая программа, танцевально-игровая программа для молодежи, театрализованное представление, вечер отдыха, вечер игрового общения и др).

Конкурс "ПОДАРОК" (В выступлении ( не более 3 минут) участник преподносит присутствующим свой подарок, которым может быть игровая программа, сольное выступление в любом жанре или иное творческое решение темы конкурса). 

Всё ничего, но меня смущает первый конкурс. Нужна изюминка... На "Домашнее задание" думаю взять блок из "Выпускного", который я проводила в этом году. Для "Подарка" думаю даже запеть, представляете?

Страшновато, конечно, но ведь надо же двигаться вперёд?! 
Останавливает меня только первый конкурс - ВИЗИТКА. Хочется изюминки... Я уже принимала участие в подобных конкурсах, но лишь районного масштаба... даже выкладывала здесь ролик... Что можно придумать, подскажите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

> первый конкурс - ВИЗИТКА.


Возьмите корзину или чемодан-ретро, =БАГАЖ ТАМАДЫ-ВЕДУЩЕГО= откройте, доставайте оттуда предметы и рассказывайте, как они связаны с вашим творчеством и жизнью. Насос-шарики надувать, маска-переодеваться, гардеробный  номерок- провожу лотереи, тапочки- переобуваюсь в конце корпоратива, и т.д. 

Кому-то уже советовала. Пробовала сама. Прошло вполне нормально. Главное- установить связь с казалось бы несевместимыми вещами...

----------


## Гумочка

Ирина, спасибо за отклик. Вы меня всегда выручаете!!! Идея свеженькая. Буду думать над содержанием.

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Рамоновна,Алёна- спасибо за отклики по поводу журналов! :Smile3:

----------


## Тира

Срочно нужна помощь!!!В прошлом году находила литературно-музыкальную композицию к 9 мая.Там был музыкальный файл и стихотворение-диалог между мамой и дочкой , на тему памятника Солдату  С ДЕВОЧКОЙ на руках!!!Скачала себе в комп, но не могу НАЙТИ!!!! :Blink:  :Tu:  Может кто-нибудь знает, видел, направит????ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики)))
Готовлю Положение о 12 районном фестивали патриотической песни. В эти традиционные мероприятия трудно внедрить "инновации", но уж больно хочется.... В прошлом году я обязательным условием  в целях разнообразия фестивального репертуара – исполнение песен из советских и современных отечественных художественных фильмов и сериалов. Это сработало. Песню  "У моей России длинные косички" пять раз слушать не пришлось))) Руководителям пришлось попыхтеть, подбирая песню... Чем можно озадачить их в этом году? Причем возрастные категории (у нас их 4: от 4 лет и до бесконечности) и номинации ("Соло" и "Коллектив") - вещи неизменные. Это мы уже дотошно разобрали с преподавателями ДШИ и руководителями вокальных студий/кружков.

----------


## Наташкин

> В прошлом году я обязательным условием в целях разнообразия фестивального репертуара – исполнение песен из советских и современных отечественных художественных фильмов и сериалов.


 :Ok: 




> Чем можно озадачить их в этом году?


может быть связать с афганскими или чеченскими войнами. "Струны- оборванная нить"

----------


## Рамоновна

*вокся*, В 2013 году в России пройдёт Год охраны окружающей среды, Путин подписал указ. Может, петь о *природе* родного края?

----------


## вокся

> может быть связать с афганскими или чеченскими войнами.


Участниками фестиваля могут быть творческие коллективы и  солисты клубных учреждений, общеобразовательных школ, детских садов учреждений дополнительного образования и других учебных заведений, работники трудовых коллективов и пр., независимо от возраста.
_1 возрастная категория: 4-7 лет 		
(Номинация «Соло»; Номинация «Вокальный коллектив»)
.....
4 возрастная категория: 23-… лет 	
(Номинация «Соло»; Номинация «Вокальный коллектив»)_
Примечание.
Принадлежность коллектива к группе определяется по самому старшему участнику коллектива. Возраст участников определяется на момент проведения фестиваля.  Один и тот же участник не может выступать за несколько коллективов, за разные учебные  или трудовые учреждения.  

*Отдельные номинации*.
- конкурсанты фестиваля, которые являются   участниками Афганской, Чеченской  войн и других локальных конфликтов выделяются  в  номинацию  _возможно "Струны оборваная нить..."_
- в номинации «Семейное творчество» может принять участие любая семья, в составе которой исполнители -  представители   2-х  и более поколений.





> Путин подписал указ. Может, петь о природе родного края?


При выборе конкурсных произведений оргкомитет рекомендует обратить внимание на темы 2013 года: Год охраны окружающей среды, 70- летие  Сталинградской битвы. 

 :Aga: Вспомнила, что в конце года нас просто завалили письмами про Сталинград со всех управлений))))

Спасибо, девочки) У меня на часах 1:36. Пора спать. До звонка будильника остается все меньше и меньше...

----------


## Таня Л

Вокся, а отдельную номинацию "Литературно-музыкальная композиция" не хотите сделать? Я ещё когда в школе работала, мы на свой страх и риск выставили именно на конкурсе патриотической песни такую композицию в память о команде подлодки "Курск" - стихи под музыку, куплет (к сожалению, сейчас не помню из какой песни, по моему "Есть только миг", да... потом она музыкальной темой проходила сквозь слова, а начинали, если не ошибаюсь: "На море памятников нет, но море излучает свет, свет памяти..."), строчки из писем мальчиков, которые служили на "Курске", а потом, собственно сама песня - "Там за туманами". Вся композиция получилась на 7-8 мин., но она того стоила, зал аплодировал стоя... И ещё были хореографические моменты... Вот как-то так.

----------


## вокся

> отдельную номинацию "Литературно-музыкальная композиция" не хотите сделать?


У нас в начале апреля проходит районный поэтический конкурс-марафон. В этом конкурсе эта и другие номинации есть. Мы уже несколько лет практикуем разделение жанров, направлений...Отдельно театр, отдельно вокал, хореография.. Это для конкурсов, где нет возрастных ограничений. 



> строчки из писем мальчиков, которые служили на "Курске"


спасибо за идею... возьму на заметку. 

А вообще, сочинения, эссе  и письма  - такой подчас уникальный материал для сценариев... У нас в сентябре был юбилей края. Естественно, что в районах готовились и проводились большие концерные программы. У меня был видеопролог полностью составленный из строчек и абзацев детских сочинений к юбилею края.  Получилось очень душевно. Плюс еще Дима Маликов в свое время написал замечательную композицию "Алтай")

----------


## вера денисенко

> Плюс еще Дима Маликов в свое время написал замечательную композицию "Алтай")


а что за композиция? если есть может поделишься,буду очень благодарна и признательна))))

----------


## вокся

а прям в поиске набери "Дмитрий Маликов Алтай". Это композиция из его  альбома "Страх полета".

----------


## Натник

Оксана, а номинация "авторская песня" у вас есть, может у вас есть доморощенные композиторы и поэты, авторы песен...

----------


## вокся

> может у вас есть доморощенные композиторы и поэты, авторы песен...


Авторскую тоже в отдельную номинцию выделяем. 
Для меня это такая засада)))) В прошлом году на той же Виктории была заявлена авторская песня "Родина". Ждем) Выходит девочка в сапогах, джинсах, с шарфом на шее... У меня уже хохолок поднялся...) Руководитель потом получил :Butcher:  ))) А когда девочка запела песню Родина на музыку из репертуара гр. Мираж.... Это был контрольный...) Как потом нам пояснили "Она же слова переделала!"

----------


## Таня Л

Оксана, ну так, в порядке бреда... Иллюстрированную, песню-инсценировку... Не знаю, как правильно, короче, такой своеобразный музыкальный клип на сцене. (Ну меня всё в массовость тянет)... Допустим, песни времен Великой Отечественной: привал, кто-то пишет письмо, кто-то напевает мелодию и чистит оружие, кому-то оказывают первую медицинскую помощь, кто-то читает письмо от любимой или из дома,в общем так, чтобы было понятно, что это картинка после боя. И вдруг один из тех, кто находится на привале: "Кто сказал, что нужно бросить песню на войне? После боя сердце просит музыки вдвойне". И зазвучала песня. Как-то так... У нас был конкурс "Город кино", звучали песни из отечественных фильмов, ну мы такие "клипы" и насоображали. Фотографии только фу-у-у-у, фотограф не знал, что делать: на сцену смотреть или фотографировать.
Это "Песня Атоса" (пофантазировали мы, почему Леди Винтер превратилась в Миледи, оступилась, полюбила, а он не простил) Роль Атоса исполнял солист, Леди Винтер - солистка хореографии, ну и масовка (лилии на пруду :Grin: ). Там, где они ("лилии") закрыли собой Леди Винтер, на последних аккордах - разошлись в стороны и перед зрителем предстала Миледи: в шляпе, плаще и со шпагой.

А это "Звенит январская вьюга" из к/ф "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию" - берег моря, режиссер, красивые девушки и главная героиня.


Фотки, конечно же не по теме, это так, чтобы было понятно, о чем говорю.

----------


## мотрий Инна

Девочки!! Не корысти ради.. а токмо по велению сердца.. сегодня с утра слезно просили для наших ветеранов шахтеров  сделать   бесплатно праздник. праздник  в пятницу. дед был шахтер, папа шахтер был..будет человек 30 в кафе, тема- новый год)) ну подумаешь он уже прошел..) но в общем встречу районную для ветеранов решил район устроить, в этом году у нас, в Красногорске.. все люди пожилые. милые, подскажите, направьте, как мне с ними, что есть какие наработки для пожилых? всем ближе к 70 и за 70. .. у меня больше все активное.. очень жду, может на что натолкнете.. спасибо заранее!

----------


## Elen2

Добрый день.Подскажите пожалуйста,есть ли книга или ,где можно почитать все по работе директора ДК?Где бы были описаны основные моменты.с чего начать работу?

----------


## Наташкин

> Добрый день.Подскажите пожалуйста,есть ли книга или ,где можно почитать все по работе директора ДК?Где бы были описаны основные моменты.с чего начать работу?


Елена, вот здесь есть беседка культработников http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=92950, они много знают, а ещё почитайте должностную инструкцию директора ДК и исходя из неё будет понятно, что делать.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Девочки!! Не корысти ради.. а токмо по велению сердца.. сегодня с утра слезно просили для наших ветеранов шахтеров  сделать   бесплатно праздник. праздник  в пятницу. дед был шахтер, папа шахтер был..будет человек 30 в кафе, тема- новый год)) ну подумаешь он уже прошел..) но в общем встречу районную для ветеранов решил район устроить, в этом году у нас, в Красногорске.. все люди пожилые. милые, подскажите, направьте, как мне с ними, что есть какие наработки для пожилых? всем ближе к 70 и за 70. .. у меня больше все активное.. очень жду, может на что натолкнете.. спасибо заранее!


Добрый день, работая в клубе пожилых людей, хочу заметить, что это люди очень активные! Поэтому внедряйте все и даже танцы, а если будет гармонь то это вообще супер, пусть поздравляют друг друга в стихотворной форме. отгадывают загадки, внедряйте фанты, сказки экспромты,  вспоминайте песни, аукцион  интересных историй из жизни! Сувениры, общение ,чаепитие! Самое главное, чтоб от души и от вас максимум внимания к ним!!!

----------


## иван 79

Коллеги помогите, депортамент культуры уже не знает как озадачить, кто нить подскажет новую форму проведения массового праздника, ( Дня города)

----------


## девушка с севера

Здравствуйте всем. Ребята помогите придумать тему шоу программы к 23. Концерт без обычного патриотизма и слов про солдат. В прошлом году делала "Полет на авиалайнере". Идею нашла на нашем форуме. Все прошло на ура! В этом году ничего в голову не идет. Какой то творческий кризис. Пересмотрела и шоу уральских пелеменей и камеди вумен. Все не то. Может кто подскажет просто идею

----------


## Наташкин

> Концерт без обычного патриотизма и слов про солдат.


Попробуйте тогда про папу, мужа, деда.

----------


## Тёка

> придумать тему шоу программы к 23. Концерт без обычного патриотизма и слов про солдат.


как вариант 
- поздравления "Церемония вручения наград ",номинаций можно придумать море.
- книга рекордов Гиннеса,с вашим названием местности и вашими достижениями и рекордами

----------


## любаша 76

ВСем жителям темки ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! ДЕвочки, мальчики, АУ.......ищу "друзей по несчастью". Я работаю зав.клубом в пансионате. Коллеги, отзовитесь!!! Очень хочется пообщаться, обменяться опытом. С каждым годом клиент становится более требовательным. Подскажите, кто чем удивляет? Очень надеюсь на сотрудничество.

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. Други мои, не подскажете пьесы о Великой Отечественной войне на 3-6 персонажей. Перечитываю некоторые. Очень есть хороший материал, но как-то не совсем то, что нужно. "Одна ночь" Шварца, "Мой бедный Марат" Арбузова - блокада Ленинграда. На январь бы подошло, но уже не в этом году. "Дни Победы" Ксении Степанычевой, "Вечно живые" Розова и т. п.. - много персонажей. Не найду актеров.(да к тому же, есть "прицел" на областной конкурс. Ехать далеко - расходы) А "выбросить" кого-то..."Последние письма" и "Не покидай меня" ставили. Вот такая просьба. Спасибо.

----------


## Таня Л

Юра, привет! Вот, что пока (но быстро :Grin: ) нашла в нетбуке, ещё есть материал, нужно поискать. Это нам Панфилов на семинаре давал к 65-летию Победы.

"Мой милый, если б не было войны"          
    			(пьеса для молодежного театра и молодежного зрителя)


  	В пьесе использованы стихи С. Кирсанова и  Р. Рождественского 


_На заднем плане сцены огромный календарь – «22 июня 1941г.».
 	Под календарем уютная лавочка.
 	На авансцене стоит старый патефон.
 	Выходит молодой мужчина - один из тех, кто будет играть дальше в спектакле._

МУЖЧИНА (обращаясь к зрителям). Так выпьем до дна
                                                                   за них,
                                                                   бессонных в трудах,                                                           
                                                                   бессменных в походах,
                                                                   за наших любимых и              
                                                                   родных -
                                                                   людей
                                                                   Сорок Первого Года!

_Мужчина поднимает патефон. Заводит его.
                       Звучит довоенный вальс. 
                       Кружатся пары. 
  Это молодые люди: юноши и девушки. 
                       Мы не будем давать им имена. 
   Пусть для нас они останутся безымянными.
                       Двое не танцуют. Они бегают друг за дружкой 
                       среди танцующих пар. Наконец Он поймал Её.
                       Они прижались друг к другу - робко и неумело…
      Он обнял Её за плечи и они отошли вглубь сцены, и  сели - на той самой 
      уютной лавочке. Они сели к нам спинами. 
      Им нет дела до происходящего на сцене.
                       Они заняты друг другом.

                       Музыка прерывается._
ГОЛОС. Внимание! Внимание! Говорит Совинформбюро!    
                Вероломное нападение немецко-фашистских войск на нашу Родину 
*   отменяется! 
     Страна вступает в период свободного исторического полёта!..* 
_ По инерции звучат мощные аккорды песни «Вставай, 
          		    страна огромная» и тут же обрываются.
                                    Тишина.
          			Люди растеряны. 
Они смотрят друг на друга. Молчат.
                               Долгая пауза._
1-Й.  Почему молчит Сталин?..

                              Тишина.

2-Й (словно успокаивая себя и других).  Ничего. Жизнь будет лучше… 
Жизнь будет веселей… 
Эх, жить будем! Гулять будем!
3-Й (радостно). Я не буду убит подо Ржевом!?
4-Я.  Мой сын вернётся из пионерского лагеря… Он будет жить!..
5-Я. Я не умру в блокаду?..
6-Я. Мы построим коммунизм!
7-Й. Войны не будет?.. Войны не будет!!!

_Люди радостно смотрят  друг на друга, они радостно 
             	повторяют фразу: «Войны не будет!»_ 
3-Й.  Но не будет и победы?

               		Пауза. 
                		Мощный нарастающий гул.

8-Я. Что это?..
ВСЕ (с нарастающей тревогой). Что это?.. Что это?..
8-Я. Это - наше будущее… Оно словно хочет нам что-то сказать…
1-Й (тревожно). Почему молчит  Сталин?
6-Я. Наше будущее - коммунизм!
2-Й. Коммунизм не может быть будущим. Коммунизм - это мечта…
8-Я. (смотрит на сидящую в глубине парочку). Интересно, если бы Ромео и 
Джульетта не умерли - они были бы счастливы?
7-Й. При чем здесь Ромео и Джульетта?
8-Я (задумчиво). При том…
1-Й. Почему молчит Сталин?
3-Й. Нашим Будущим должна была стать война…

                    		 Прислушивается к гулу.

       Её язык я понимал…
5-Я. Будущее будет всегда.
2-Й. Даже для нас - мёртвых?

                   		Тишина. 
                     	Все поворачиваются к нему.

7-Й. Почему - «мёртвых»? Войны ведь не было!?
2-Й. Тогда почему я знаю всю свою жизнь? Всю - а не только ту,  что уже 
прожил?
8-Я (удивлённо). И я знаю о себе всё?.. 

                   			7-МУ.  

       И ты тоже?
7-Й. Да.  
1-Й (скороговоркой). Почему молчит Сталин - почему молчит 
        Сталин? Ну почему он не скажет: "Братья и сестры..."?

                  			 Прислушивается. 

        Что это?

			 Наплывом звучит мелодия Я. Френкеля «Журавли».                  

3-Й. Этой песни уже не будет…никогда…
2-Й. Я думаю - мы знаем будущее той жизни, которую мы должны были 
прожить. 

             			 Радостно. 

      Но теперь нас ждет другое будущее!
8-Я. Как странно это звучит: другое будущее… Словно - чужое 
Будущее…

              	 	Гул переплетается  проплывающими мелодиями 
                 		военных песен и песен о войне. 

4-Я. Что это?
5-Я. Наше Будущее уходит от нас…в никуда…

			Наплывом звучит мелодия песни «Темная ночь».
		 	Все смотрят в небо - как за пролетающей стаей птиц.

2-Й. Ребята, очнитесь! Почему - «чужое»? Нам! Понимаете: нам дан шанс – 
не умереть! Нам дан шанс - жить! Понимаете - жить! 

                    			 Жест на зрительный зал. 

     	Сейчас они есть, а нас нет! А будет просто наоборот: мы  есть, а их нет!
     	Но на их месте будут другие - ничем не хуже! Это будут наши дети, 
наши внуки! 
И в их генах не будет этой проклятой войны! 
     	Кому нужна эта война? 
Кому нужна наша смерть? 

                      		Обращается к каждому. 

    	Тебе нужна твоя смерть? Тебе нужна твоя  смерть?
    	Кому нужна моя смерть?

				 Пауза.
                      		 Все прислушиваются.
                      		 Проплывает песня «Друзья-однополчане».

     	Будут другие песни. 
Будут хорошие, красивые песни. 
Будут! 
     	Ребята, давайте представим то - другое Будущее?! 
     	Ну?..

                    				 Пауза. 

       	Ну, хоть помечтать-то вы можете?
3-Й. Я не буду убит подо Ржевом…
4-Я. Мой сын вернется из пионерского лагеря. Он будет жить…
5-Я. Я не умру в блокаду…
6-Я. Мой самолет не будет подбит немецкой зениткой…
2-Й. Ну вот!.. Ну?..  Дальше!?

					 Пауза. 

       Ты не будешь убит подо Ржевом - дальше?!

     					Молчание.

       Твой сын вернется. Он будет жить! Дальше!?
4-Я. Он будет жить!
2-Й. Да! Он будет жить! Ну? Дальше!
4-Я. И я буду жить… рядом…
2-Й. Ну а дальше?

					 Молчание. 
                     		Все пытаются представить себе другое Будущее.          
                     		Проплывает песня «На безымянной высоте».

7-Й (показывает в зрительный зал). Их не будет?
2-Й (подхватывает). Их не будет! Они не наше Будущее! Они уже не наше 
Будущее!

				Люди внимательно всматриваются в зрителей.            
                      		Наплывает мелодия песни «Случайный вальса».
                     		Люди провожают ее взглядом, словно птиц, и вновь        
                      		всматриваются в зал.

3-Й. Они - наше Будущее.
2-Й. Если мы останемся жить - их не будет!
3-Й. Если мы не погибнем - их не будет…
2-Й. Мы для них - трупы!
7-Й. Мы для них -  вечно живые.
2-Й. Не для всех!
7-Й. Не для всех…

				Пауза.
                     		2-й разводит руками, отходит в сторону. 

8-Я. Смешно… Если мы умрем, то будем вечно живыми. 
А если мы  будем просто живыми…
4-Я. То мы для них умрем… навечно…

				 Проплывает песня «Случайный вальс».

2-Й  (раздраженно). Да не мы для них умрем - а они для нас!
4-Я (напевает). "Ночь коротка, спят облака..."
        		       Ночь коротка… 
       Жизнь коротка...           
3-Й. Красиво…
2-Й. Что?
3-Й. Красивая, говорю, песня…
2-Й. Панихида всегда звучит красиво…
8-Я (7-МУ). Ты мечтал о будущем?
7-Й. Кто из нас не мечтал о...

                   			Вздыхает. 

                ... Будущем?..
2-Й. Мы все мечтали о том - каким Оно будет - Будущее!.. А многие из вас 
увидели это будущее?
7-Й. Мы все мечтали о том - каким Оно будет Будущее… после Победы!
3-Й (резко, словно настраивается на что-то решительное). Это не страшно 
идти в бой, когда не знаешь: будешь ли ты убит или нет!
       А вот - когда знаешь, что будешь убит… 

                   			 Пауза. 

     	По крайней мере до Ржева  я смогу уничтожить не одного  
     	фашиста…

				Решительно отходит на задний план.
                      		Становится спиной к зрительному залу. 

4-Я. Он сейчас спит… Хоть бы одним глазком еще раз посмотреть на него…

                   			 Отходит и становится рядом с 3-М.

6-Я. Я и мой самолет сгорим вместе - одной болью…

                   			  Отходит и становится рядом с 3-М и 4-М.

1-Й. Я услышу его голос: он назовет меня Братом!..
       Ради этого не страшно и умереть!..

                   			  Присоединяется к отошедшим. 

5-Я. Я буду бороться со смертью....
       Я буду отдавать ей свою жизнь по кусочкам… 
       По крохотным кусочкам… крохотным, как пайка хлеба.

                  			 Отходит ко всем. 

7-Й (обнимает 8-Ю). А мы… мы не герои… мы сгорим вместе с поездом, 
возвращаясь домой из отпуска…

                  			Присоединяются ко всем.
                    			Пауза.  

2-Й. Вот так всегда - большинством голосов… 


                   			 Нехотя движется в сторону отошедших.
                     		 Но вдруг резко возвращается на авансцену.
                     		 Кричит. 

      	Ну. дайте же хоть какую-нибудь музыку!

                    			Звучит песня «Вставай, страна огромная».
                      		2-Й становится в строй.
                      		Артисты постепенно уходят со сцены. 
Словно  невидимая сила разводит их друг от друга.
                      		Парень и девушка, что сидели на лавочке, встают
		   		и выходят на авансцену.

ПАРЕНЬ. В 3000-м
                 В дебрях большого музейного здания
                 Вы детям 
                 О нашем столетье
                 Рассказывать станете.
ДЕВУШКА. О мире, расколотом надвое,
                    Сытом и нищем!
                    Об очень серьезном молчанье
                    Столбов пограничных.
                    О наших привычках,
                    О наших ошибках,
                    О наших руках пропыленных,
                    Ни разу покоя не знавших.
ПАРЕНЬ. О том, что мы жили не просто
                  И долг свой исполнили…
ДЕВУШКА. Послушайте, все ли вы вспомните?
                     Так ли вы вспомните?
ПАРЕНЬ. Ведь если сегодняшний день
                 Вам увидеть охота, поймите, что значат
                 Четыре взорвавшихся года.
                 Четыре зимы 
                 И четыре задымленных лета.
                 Где жмых - вместо хлеба.
                 Белесый пожар - вместо света.
                 А как это так: 
                 Закипает вода в пулемете, -
                 Поймете?
                 А сумрачный голос по радио:
               «Нами оставлен…» -
                 представите?
ДЕВУШКА. Поймете,
                    Что значит 
                    Страна - круговой обороной?
                    А как это выглядит:
                    Тонкий
                    Листок
                    Похоронной.
                    Тяжелый, как оторопь.
                    Вечным морозом по коже…
ПАРЕНЬ. Мы
                  Разными были.
                  А вот умирали
                  Похоже…

              Звучит вступление песни "Мой милый, если б не было войны".
                             Парень уходит.

ДЕВУШКА. Мы 
                    разными были.
                    А вот умирали
                    Похоже...

                          		Парень оглянулся.
                           Он и девушка бросились навстречу друг другу, 
                           но, словно  призраки, прошли мимо протянутых рук.

				Он ушел.
                          		Ушел навсегда.

                  Девушка исполняет песню "Мой милый, если б не было войны".

                          Финал песни перебивается мощным вступлением
                          марша "Прощание славянки", под который 
                          возвращаются вечно живые люди 41-го года. 


                                             ЗАНАВЕС.

----------


## Таня Л

Юра, и вот здесь ещё "Сердце деда"
http://files.mail.ru/F4501242D4CE4CD4B6B2F8ED766DD321
СЕРДЦЕ  ДЕДА

(  пьеса Владислава Панфилова для двух взрослых актеров и одного подростка, с использованием шестовых кукол – по повести Юрия Яковлева «Как Сережа на войну ходил» )

		Действующие лица:

Сережа,
Ведущий – он же Старшина, Командир,
Актер – он же Дед.

Постановщикам:
	«шестовые куклы» - понятие условное.
Это не кукла в обычном понимании, а сценический символ, изображающий того или иного персонажа пьесы. Как правило – это нарисованное лицо, или фигура героя до пояса, изображенные на жестком плоском материале 
( фанера, картон и т. п. ) и прикрепленные на высоком ( в рост человека ) шесте. Разные изображения одного персонажа могут быть прикреплены к шесту с двух сторон.  Например: Дед старый и Дед молодой.
Шестовый подход предлагает актерам – исполнителям работать в особой манере: роли исполняются и от себя ( Ведущий ), и от  персонажей 
( Старшина, Солдат, Командир ).
Это не интонационное кривляние, а характерное проживание ролей, схожее и с драматическим переживанием, и с чтецким ( театр одного актера ). 
Та  шестовая «кукла», которая говорит, действует по принципу кукольного театра: она или шевелится, или поднимается выше, или выделяется мизансценически, т. е. отличается от «кукол» молчащих.
Все «куклы» могут сразу находится на сцене в подставках, подобных тем, в которые вставляют флаги и знамена, а могут выноситься из-за кулис: как удобно актерам и постановщику.

----------


## Натник

Юр, вот такая есть инсценировка по рассказу М.Зорина "Амбары горят", может пригодится...


М. Зорин  «Амбары горят»
(инсценированный рассказ, инсц. Шульга Н.)

Действующие лица:
Андрей Степанович – мужчина средних лет,
Василий – молодой человек,
Рая – девушка,
Куриленко – советский разведчик, работающий в тылу у немцев.

На сцене: по центру - импровизированная изба – стол, 3 стула, в углу лавка, на стене портрет Сталина. На столе – керосиновая лампа, кувшин, 3 кружки, справа – импровизированный вход в избу.

Андрей Степанович сидит за столом и читает книгу. В избу входит Василий, за ним Рая. Рая, увидев Андрея Степановича, поворачивает к выходу.
Василий: Рая, ты куда? Подожди!
Рая остановилась. Пауза. Андрей Степанович встает из-за стола, подходит к ней и протягивает руку.
Андрей Степанович: Ну что ж, пора познакомиться.
Рая (изумленно): Вы, вы…Я вас как-то хотела булыжником стукнуть.

Андрей Степанович улыбается, берет ее за руку и ведет к столу.
Андрей Степанович: Горячий вы народ, молодежь (достает из кармана кисет, скручивает цигарку). Ты очень храбрая девушка. Хочу сообщить, что командование представило тебя к боевой награде.
Рая взволнованно перебирает пальцами бахрому платка.
Андрей Степанович: С Онищенко, этим фашистским прихвастнем, справилась, и листовки хорошо распространила (затягиваясь), сорвали вечер гадам. Куриленко рассказывал мне, что Кранца чуть удар не хватил, когда он увидел наши листовки. 
Рая: Куриленко?

Андрей Степанович: Да, да, ты его тоже хотела булыжником стукнуть? А ведь это наш человек, только в тылу у немцев в тылу работает.

Андрей Степанович наливает из кувшина молоко в кружки, подвигает Василию Рае. Режет хлеб крупными ломтями. Василий садится за стол.

Андрей Степанович (ласково): Пей, пей, Рая, питаешься ты плохо. ( вполголоса) Вот что, товарищи. Есть  чрезвычайно важное задание. Зерно, что ссыпано  в амбарах у мельницы, оккупанты собираются увезти. Куриленко задержал подачу вагонов на неделю. Больше нельзя. Надо амбары с зерном сжечь.

Василий ставит кружку на стол, смотрит на Раю, Рая молча пьет молоко.

Андрей Степанович: Немцы сосредоточили склады в 4 пунктах. Ахтырский самый  большой. Этот вам. Остальные поручаются другим товарищам. Обдумайте, как будете действовать, и доложить Куриленко. (обращаясь к Василию) От него и получишь разрешение.

Гаснет основной свет, одновременно включаются прожектора, освещающие правую часть сцены. Справа из-за кулис ползут по краю сцены Рая и Василий. У них за поясом пакли. По краю авансцены  ходит немецкий постовой. Василий подползает к нему, ждет пока тот подойдет. Хватает его за ноги и валит на землю, имитируя удар ножом грудь. Рая подползла к задней части сцены, имитируя поджог, и уползает. Василий тащит немца за кулисы, потом ползет к заднику и тоже имитирует поджог, только с другой стороны. Тихо уползает.

Полный свет. На сцене  слева – немецкий штаб. Стол, стул, на столе керосиновая лампа и телефон. На стене портрет Гитлера. Куриленко ходит взад-вперед, нервничает, курит, смотрит на часы.

Куриленко: Почему же амбары не горят? Неужели не удалось? 

Звонит телефон, Куриленко берет трубку. 
Голос за кулисами: Не спишь?
Куриленко (бодро): Нет!
Голос: Может, встретимся? Дел никаких.
С помощью световых эффектов на заднем плане сцены изображен огонь. 

Куриленко: Встретимся на нашем месте (кладет трубку и любуется на пламя). Амбары горят. Не печь им хлеба из нашей  муки…

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста, материал для поздравления от родителей - детям на выпускном 11 класса. (интермедия, "водевильчик" и тд) Нашей организации (к радости)))) вновь поступил заказ на проведение ВЫПУСКНОГО , т.е. 
1. постановка выпускного вальса
2. линейка вручения аттестатов
3. выпускная ночь (во время которой и будет этот мини- спектакль).....так хочется найти интересный и оригинальный материал- составлять просто нет времени- очень много РАБОТЫ ЛЮБИМОЙ, вот и хочется найти что- нибудь любопытное и под себя адаптировать, а заодно и продвинуться к давнишней мечте- созданию народного театра- заказчики мероприятия-родители (актив)- неравнодушные и позитивные.....ПОМОГИТЕ, если есть чем, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! :flower:

----------


## Скибыч

Опять приболел))). Поставили передо мной задачу - бенефис для солистки(народные(в основном) и эстрадные песни). Девочке 16-17 лет. Это не "проводы на пенсию". Ей еще петь целый год(потом школу заканчивает). И не приурочено к какому-либо празднику. Что-то типа творческого отчета, наверное. Для "мэтров" наверняка проще проводить. За спиной огромный багаж. Хотя у нее тоже заслуги есть. И лауреат разных степеней и уровней, и голос. Никто не проводил нечто подобное? Спасибо.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Нужна помощь!!!
Решили провести фестиваль патриотической песни. Репертуар для детей более-менее есть, а вот с репертуаром для взрослых возникла проблема. Поделитесь  кто чем может. Поют у нас в основном женщины.

----------


## Натник

> Поделитесь кто чем может. Поют у нас в основном женщины.


Алла, у нас методкабинет - всемирная паутина... :Taunt: оттуда питаемся...Как то к нам в района приезжал композитор Игорь Русских, так я с дуру купила 6 дисков с его песнями и минусовками...штуки 3-4 пели..."Поисковый отряд" (кстати неофициальный гимн поисковых отрядов Ростовской области), эта песня не для пенсионеров конечно, я считаю, потом "Вечный огонь" как то пели на 9 мая, ну в общем если хочешь, я после обеда буду на работе, закачаю плюсы и скину в личку (потому как подписали договор о "нераздавании в сети" :Grin: )

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, "Россия-матушка" -поет Жасмин

http://odaren-deti.do.am/load/patrio...pesni/1-1-0-21 вот неплохой перечень

----------


## вокся

> "Россия-матушка" -поет Жасмин


шикарная песня получается. Мы её пели на 4 голоса вокалкой. До сих пор мураши бегают))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

> http://odaren-deti.do.am/load/patrio...pesni/1-1-0-21 вот неплохой перечень


Ира, спасибо большое! Замечательный сайт!

----------


## любимовка

девочки,мальчики ,здравствуйте.я здесь новичок.еще плохо ориентируюсь в этом пространстве.нуждаюсь в помощи.директор попросил разработать анкету для молодежи,что бы узнать их мнение о дискотеках.вот сижу и думаю-что бы такого у них спросить.помогите.пожалуйста)))olechka_shef@mail.ru

----------


## Алла и Александр

*любимовка*, 

Как-то Ирина Викторовна (Рамоновна) делилась своей анкетой. Мне она помогла однажды, надеюсь и вам пригодится.

Анкета

Пол М-Ж
Возраст----
Как вы чаще всего проводите досуг
Как часто посещаете дом культуры
-раз в год-квартал-месяц-еженедельно
Устраивает ли местоположение дома культуры
-да-нет
Какие именно мероприятия предпочитаете посещать
-дискотеки-концерты-занятия клубных формирований-…и т.д. ….
Устраивает ли вас стоимость платных услуг
-да-нет
Из каких источников вы узнаете о предстоящих мероприятиях
-объявления по поселку-объявление на здании-информация от друзей и знакомых
Как вы оцениваете уровень оснащенности дома культуры оборудованием и мебелью
-высокий- средний -низкий
Как вы оцениваете уровень оснащенности дома культуры осветовым и звуковым оборудованием
-высокий- средний -низкий
Как вы оцениваете качество организации и проведения мероприятий
-высокий- средний -низкий
Как вы оцениваете качество занятий в клубных формированиях
-высокий- средний -низкий
Как вы оцениваете уровень безопасности дома культуры
-высокий- средний -низкий
Приходилось ли вам сталкиваться с отказом работников учреждения в оказании какой-либо помощи, услуги?
-да-нет
Устраивает ли вас перечень предоставляемых услуг?
-да-не всегда-нет
Какие услуги вы бы предложили добавить?
___________свободный ответ__________________________________

----------


## Рамоновна

*любимовка*, если этого мало,

наберите в поиске (Яндекс, др...) *анкета удовлетворенность услугами культуры* 
Из полученного материала (убрать все лишнее) можно сваять вполне приличную анкету для молодежи

----------


## любимовка

спасибо что откликнулись)))

----------


## любимовка

спасибо за помощь.с вашими советами я составила анкету

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики) В этом году  у нас активизировался районный Совет ветеранов. Они решили восстановить драмтеатр, который при Царе Горохе имел звание "народный".  И реанимацию хотят начать с постановки, которая у нас в районе пользовалась огоромным успехом несколько лет. Не могу нигде найти текст. Автор *Хугаев.* Пьеса *"Андро и Сандро".* Направьте меня по нужному адресу, пожалуйста)))

----------


## ksuh

Здравствуйте коллеги, пишу сценарий к масленице, обшарила весь интернет, не могу найти то , что задумала. В этом году выбрали тему семейную - теща, зять, сваха и т.д. конкурсы есть, номера тоже, а между ними небольшие веселые сценки из семейной жизни. Поделитесь если у кого-то есть что-то интересное на эту тему.

----------


## Рамоновна

> а между ними небольшие веселые сценки из семейной жизни.


Классные сценки получаются из обработанных анекдотов. Опробовала на сочинении новогодних сценок про ДМ и Снегурочку.

*ПРИМЕР*

Оригинал

Идет по дороге мужик с ружьем, в руках маленькая коробочка. Встречает друга.
 Друг:
 - Привет! Куда идешь?
 - К теще на день рождения. Подарок купил - серьги.
 - А ружьё зачем?
 - Дырочки в ушах сделать!

Что можно сделать

-Здравствуй, зятек. Молодец, что в гости зашел. 
-Да я, мама, не спустыми руками: вот подарок тебе принес.
-Ой...!!! Сережки!!! Красивые какие... Жалко, что уши не проколоты, а то бы прямо сейчас одела!!! Зятек, а ружье-то ты зачем с собой принес?
-А это, мама, мы сейчас дырочки в ушах будем делать!

Ну как-то так... Правда, придется покопаться- анекдотов приличных мало...

----------


## ksuh

Спасибо за идею, мне очень понравилось, надо подумать, поискать.

----------


## yurgesovna

ИЩУ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНУЮ МП3 МЕЛОДЕКЛОМАЦИЮ " КОГДА МНЕ БУДЕТ 85...." 
в инете куча жалких, инфантильных породий на этот шедевр с зажатыми челюстями , 
принимаю с любовью и благодарностью все варианты!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гумочка

Дорогие коллеги, здравствуйте! Обращаюсь к библиотекарям, присутствующим среди нас. На последнем семинаре "обрадовали" меня, сказав, что буду принимать участие в конкурсе на звание "Лучший по профессии"... В конкурсах культработников я уже участвовала, это мне знакомо, а вот в библиотечной среде не приходилось... Кто-нибудь имел честь представлять себя на подобных конкурсах? Буду рада любой информации.

----------


## Скибыч

Ищу минус "Русский характер" ДДТ. Никто не богат? Спасибо

----------


## Алексей Усольцев

> Ищу минус "Русский характер" ДДТ. Никто не богат? Спасибо


Если не сильно к спеху, то числа так 2-го марта поделюсь таким богатством )))

----------


## Гумочка

Коллеги, возвращаюсь к своей просьбе, изложенной выше. Может быть, есть всётаки среди нас библиотекари? Мне нужна помощь в написании проекта "Лучший библиотекарь года" по теме "Библиотека.Книга.Чтение"?  Проект по популяризации книги и чтения с помощью средств визуальной культуры. Заставили меня принять участие в этом конкурсе, как самую молодую специалистку. А времени-то осталось в обрез. Откликнитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Irina61

> В конкурсах культработников я уже участвовала, это мне знакомо, а вот в библиотечной среде не приходилось.


Была как-то, лет 6 назад на таком конкурсе зрителем, участницы делали визитку себя, своей библиотеки, кто с песней, кто с частушками, кто на что горазд, представляли свои увлечения –хобби (вязание - рукоделие, кулинария, коллекционирование, и все это выставлялось – с подводками, каждой давались задания – «неожиданные ситуации на рабочем месте» -нужно было обыграть, показывали мини-сценки на б. тему, ну и подготовленные болельщики с кричалками, что еще было, уже и не вспомню

Посмотри здесь
http://sevcbs.ru/joomla/images/stori...o-metodich.pdf
http://www.publiclibrary.ru/libraria..._kamchatki.htm
http://knmc.kubannet.ru/node/1713
http://uokk.ru/2013-01-22-14-23-14.html
http://my-cro.ru/news/o_provedenii_m...012-04-24-1159
http://go.mail.ru/search?q=%D0%BF%D1...D0%B8%D0%B5%22

----------


## Гумочка

> участницы делали визитку себя, своей библиотеки


Ириша, спасибо за отклик. Всё это и я буду делать, когда выйду в финал... а пока мне нужен необычный проект, печатный вариант, не более 6 страниц. Я просто думаю, что в Интернете всё уже "избитое", нужна какая-нибудь завязка, идейка, чтобы её "нарастить" до полного проекта. За ссылочки спасибо, пойду шерстить их.

----------


## Алексей Усольцев

> Ищу минус "Русский характер" ДДТ. Никто не богат? Спасибо


   Как и обещал  http://dfiles.ru/files/d45uuf4ep    Удачных выступлений.

----------


## юлия 1977

Где можно небходимые документы по охране труда  в сфере культуры посмотреть?

----------


## Рамоновна

*юлия 1977*, 

http://www.bestpravo.ru/rossijskoje/...arstvo/g2a.htm

http://engineer.xclan.ru/index.php?o...id=9&Itemid=55

----------


## Алла и Александр

*юлия 1977*, 

Вот еще здесь посмотрите http://docs.cntd.ru/document/901884104

----------


## Алла и Александр

Друзья, нужна ваша помощь. Начинаю готовиться к сессии.Помогите, пожалуйста,. разработать программу клубной акции «Подросток ищет друзей. Дайте волшебный пинок - что можно в нее включить?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, 

ПРАЗДНИК ДРУЖБЫ-открытие со стихами-песнями, потом- игры на сплочение коллектива 
http://www.lanterna.ru/doc/pedagogic...me/games_team/
http://detski.ucoz.ru/index/igry_na_...ollektiva/0-17

ВЕСЕЛАЯ КРУГОСВЕТКА- играют  около 25 человек = 5 столов. У каждого-свой маршрут по столам и своя роль за каждым столом (капитан, боцман(его зам), матрос, матрос) Соответственно-капитан руководит работой за столом, боцман-помогает, матросы исполняют....
Маршруты составляются так, чтобы каждый побывал в разных ролях и так, чтобы участники столов постоянно менялись. 1 тур- все занимают  места согласно 1 пункта в маршрутке. На столе- задание (дополнить пословицы, нарисовать..., придумать- ВСЕ ЧТО УГОДНО!!!) Через некоторое время -сдаются выполненные задания и начинается  2 тур- все меняются местами и ролями. Выполняют задание. И т.д. 
Подведение итогов- обсуждение заданий и результатов. Организатор - взрослый в ходе игры легко определяет лидеров-организаторов, эмоциональных лидеров, исполнителей, коммуникаторов. и т.д.

АНКЕТИРОВАНИЕ=ТЕСТИРОВАНИЕ = Умеешь ли ты дружить? 

ХОББИТАРИЯ - праздник любителей и собирателей ВСЕГО ЧЕГО УГОДНО. Можно поискать завалявшиеся родительские коллекции значков, открыток и т.п. 
!!!А можно просто объединить детей в группы, придумать вместе с ними, ЧТО ОНИ БУДУТ КОЛЛЕКЦИОНИРОВАТЬ. Через неделю- все та же Хоббитария. С выставкой коллекций: разноцветных носков, старинной утвари, свечей, вилок - вариантов масса! Представляете, как каждая группа сплотится в поисках?

А для заумного обоснования- можно ввернуть понятие ДЕТСКОГО/ПОДРОСТКОВОГО ТИМБИЛДИНГА http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CA%EE%...E2%E0%ED%E8%E5

Если набрать ТИМБИЛДИНГ=картинки, выскочит много наглядных и интересных игр! Все они направлены на сплочение группы, а значит, НИКТО НЕ БУДЕТ ОДИНОК!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*, 

Спасибо, Ира!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Алла и Александр*, я еще не все...
Сайт о дружбе- всякой - http://o-druzhbe.ru/kak_najti_druzej.php

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Здравствуйте всем!Девочки,подскажите,пожалуйста,есть ли тема такая... Проекты или проектная деятельность в ДК?
Куда заглянуть?Где поискать?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Девочки,подскажите,пожалуйста,есть ли тема такая... Проекты или проектная деятельность в ДК?
> Куда заглянуть?Где поискать?


Ольчик,очень рада тебя видеть))) мы не давно в какой-то теме говорили об этом...нам тоже надо...но как таковой темы нет...может девочки что подскажут те кто давно работает...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Здравствуйте всем!Девочки,подскажите,пожалуйста,есть ли тема такая... Проекты или проектная деятельность в ДК?
> Куда заглянуть?Где поискать?





> Ольчик,очень рада тебя видеть))) мы не давно в какой-то теме говорили об этом...нам тоже надо...но как таковой темы нет...может девочки что подскажут те кто давно работает...



ТЕМА СОЗДАНА.

----------


## Olga12

Помогите пожалуйста!Нужна идея отчетного  концерта в сельском доме культуре(хотелось бы театрализованного),тема "Мы единое целое"

----------


## Рамоновна

> "Мы единое целое"


стройте ДОМ-кирпичики складываются в ДОМ КУЛЬТУРЫ, где..................

----------


## любимовка

всем привет.девочки,милые,подскажите где взять материал для буклета на экологическую тему.проблема в том,что весь этом материал должен еще и перекликаться с нашей работой.на ум ничего не идет.для сценария находила много материала ,а вот для буклета....даже не знаю что туда вставить.посоветуйте!спасайте!!! :032:

----------


## Рамоновна

*любимовка*, 

http://i-fact.narod.ru/ecologia.html

http://facte.ru/ekologich-facty.html


http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?t...k=1&source=wiz

объедините материал из 2-х первых ссылок с картинками-третья ссылка, и буклет готов.

----------


## любимовка

Рамоновна,спасибо за помощь.но это чуть не то что мне надо.я находила похожий материал,а вот именно то что связано с культурой и искусством таких вот интересных фактов нет

----------


## вера денисенко

> уклета....даже не знаю что туда вставить.посоветуйте!спасайте!!!


я когда-то делала подобное...сканер не работает к сожалению по пробую описать: нарисован глобус на нём на коленях стоит человек и протягивает руки к небу фоном  небо с одной стороны звёзды с другой солнце и в середине большой коричневый бумеранг...и название "Экология-бумерангом"

----------


## Тыря

На юбилей нашего ДК (не моя идея) прописывали плюс...разговаривал ДК(мужской голос), сцена(женский голос) и кулисы9женский голос). Начинал ДК (уже пенсионер, сколько всего повидал за свои 50 лет в разговор включались сцена и кулисы) достаточно интересно смотрелось)

----------


## v_irina

> На юбилей нашего ДК (не моя идея) прописывали плюс...разговаривал ДК(мужской голос), сцена(женский голос) и кулисы9женский голос). Начинал ДК (уже пенсионер, сколько всего повидал за свои 50 лет в разговор включались сцена и кулисы) достаточно интересно смотрелось)


клевая идея! интересно было бы посмотреть/почитать :Aga:

----------


## Скибыч

Приезжает к нам в район областной семинар образования.(парень из гимназии - ученик года РФ). Наша задача- встретить делегацию на трассе(мы первые живем по пути из области в райцентр). Задумка - встреча в народном плане.(здравствуйте гости званые-долгожданные,хлеб-соль, песни) минут на 20. Материалом не богат никто? Текстовые заставки(стихи или проза). Сроки поджимают - три дня на подготовку.Спасибо

----------


## гунька

> Задумка - встреча в народном плане.(здравствуйте гости званые-долгожданные,хлеб-соль, песни) минут на 20.


Юр, вот что у меня есть...

Доброго здоровья, народ честной!
 Праздник-то нынче какой святой!
 Березки вон улыбаются,
 Гостей к себе дожидаются,
 И мы вас ждали-поджидали,
 Ворота для вас открывали.
 встречаем вас   всем миром –
 Отметим праздник великим пиром. 
 Пусть гости к нам во двор идут,
 Пляски заводят да песни поют.
 Двор наш для этих дел неплох.
 Устроим праздничный  переполох!
-----------------------

Вас встречая песней звонкой,
 Мы горды своей сторонкой
 И людьми что выстоять смогли.
 Вашего труда немало вложено.
 Разрешите, как положено,
 Вам по-русски поклониться до земли.
---------------------
Издавна существовал обычай: дорогих гостей встречать хлебом-солью. Однако не каждый гость знает, что каравай нужно разломить, самому отведать и людям раздать… 
 люди переломившие хлеб, становятся друзьями на всю жизнь. Хлеб – посол мира и дружбы остается им и ныне. И сейчас мы вас ,дорогие гости, привечаем, величаем, хлебом солью угощаем. 
 Каравай, каравай, кого любишь приглашай!!!! Приглашайте гостей за красный стол. 
 Дорогие гостьюшки! Милости просим до нашего стола!
 На красное застолье, на серебряную чарочку на золотое слово да на честной пир с угощением на весь мир!
 А пир не пир без угощенья, 
 А банкет наш без веселья, 
 А тост без сладкого винца,
 А пляска без танцоров-удальца.
 И гость не гость без добрых слов…
 Эй, скатерть всех нас удиви!
 И, самобраночка, спеши
 Нас всех приветить, накормить
 И по рюмашечке налить!
 Скатерть –самобранка у нас знатная волшебница, ни одно веселье не может оставить без сюрприза. Любит она, чтобы пир проходил с изюминкой, а каждый тост сахарным медом показался, по усам бы тек, Слух бы ублажал!
-------------------------------

В нашем царстве, в нашем государстве, а именно в том, в котором мы живем, как на бороне, верст за двести да в стороне стоит на двух берегах деревня, народ там веселый, задорный, песни любит петь да плясать.
 А коль праздник ожидается, так собирается на площади народ честной с двух берегов. Добро пожаловать гости дорогие! Эх, хорошему делу хорошее начало.....
-------------------------

Вот, Юр, как-то так....надо, наверное, песенку незаменимую, ту, которая "Чарочка моя серебряная..." спеть?

----------


## Скибыч

> "Чарочка моя серебряная..." спеть?


однако, образование же встречаем, а не культуру :Smile3: (шутка)
Спасибо, Алена!

----------


## Натник

> однако, образование же встречаем, а не культуру(шутка)


а что, ваше образование не принимает для сугрева??? :Blink: или они не люди... :Grin:

----------


## вера денисенко

> ваше образование не принимает для сугрева?


нет в образовании такого нет и всё очень строго... там надо встречу как на митинге))))

----------


## Наташкин

> (здравствуйте гости званые-долгожданные,хлеб-соль, песни) минут на 20.


*Скибыч*, Мне кажется 20 мин это много, они ведь дальше поедут? И если они долго ехали, то будут торопиться в здание для естественных потребностей. Хватит песни, хлеб соль и несколько теплых слов.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Хватит песни, хлеб соль и несколько теплых слов.


тоже так думаю))) и фото на память)))

----------


## Скибыч

> Мне кажется 20 мин это много


такая поставлена задача. К нам в село они вообще не заезжают. Если еще подробнее - нам надо выехать за 2 км от села на трассу - развилка к нам и в райцентр(до него оттуда еще 35 км). По короткой дороге не получится наверное - еще пока распутица. Поэтому крюк в 8 км надо делать, чтобы к этому месту попасть. Обещали генератор для электричества.

----------


## наташа гергалова

Добрый вечер, коллеги! Я хоть и давно на форуме, но общалась мало, набегами. Но вот волею судеб нежданно-негаданно стала директором РДК и поняла, что без вашей помощи не обойдусь и появляться здесь буду чаще. меня волнует проблема внебюджетных средств. Кто разбирается в этом, ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!! Так сложилось, что бывший директор и зав. отделом культуры ушли одновременно. С их уходом выяснилось, что в плане документов, законности, распоряжений какая то фигня. Мы предоставляем платные услуги: проводим мероприятия, выставки-продажи, прокат костюмов и т.д., а никаких документов о платных услугах у нас нет. В интернете почитала, должны быть: положение об услугах, калькуляция, прейскурант и т.д. Потихоньку пытаемся делать, но загвоздка в плане оплаты труда работникам занятых платными услугами. У нас было так: провели платно праздник, заработали 5 тыс. высчитывается 40% на оплату труда, издается приказ и всем кто пел, писал сценарий, вел, играл, танцевал на этом мероприятии, выплачивалась определенная сумма, кому, сколько решит директор. Говорят, что это неправильно, а как правильно????? Кто-нибудь, объясните, пожалуйста! Господи, как все сложно...

----------


## Леди N

Пожалуйста, откликнитесь работники культуры Московской области!!!!!!! Скажите, выплачивают ли вашим сторожам, уборщицам, бухгалтерам, электрикам надбавку за стаж работы в учреждении культуры???????????????? 25 %- за 1 год и до 5- ти лет; 30 %- тем, кто отработал в културе более 5- ти лет?????????

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки мальчики, срочно надо крики  УРА!!! ПОБЕДА!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Наташкин

> Девочки мальчики, срочно надо крики УРА!!! ПОБЕДА!!!


нашла http://files.mail.ru/F282116A410B494CB29DE34F303B6A19

----------


## Цинториончик

Девочки и мальчики сос срочно нужно написать докладную записку о ненадлежащей подготовке мероприятия, что могло повлечь срыв последнего!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Цинториончик*, план организационно-технических мероприятий не был разработан полностью, несвоевременно..... недостаточно..... нарушил методику подготовки... не распределил обязанности... не организовал репетиции... сценарный материал не соответствует целям и задачам... не продумано музыкальное и худ. оформление... отсутствовал анонс мероприятия... не установлена связь с организациями учреждениями...

это надо?  или методика анализа?

----------


## Наташкин

*Цинториончик*, 



> сос срочно нужно написать докладную записку о ненадлежащей подготовке мероприятия


Я никогда не писала такие докладные, и мне они не встречались. А, что конкретно нужно. Как она оформляется или её содержание?
Но отвечу сразу о её содержании кроме вас никто не напишет т.к кроме вас никто не знает что произошло в конкретной ситуации.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Но отвечу сразу о её содержании кроме вас никто не напишет т.к кроме вас никто не знает что произошло в конкретной ситуации.


это точно. напрмер, моя гениальная тетка-хормейстер не подумает о том, что одевают дети на сцену, что обувают. В силу "творческого полета".  Для большинства это - нонсенс, а я прощаю. 

Если нужна методика анализа мероприятия- есть на моем сайте

----------


## вокся

> срочно нужно написать докладную записку


Вот и начинались разборы полетов... Мне которую ночь снится, что у нас с мероприятием полный завал...Сегодня во сне не смогла прочитать с листа название песни и коллектива, который её исполняет...  :Blink:   :Pilot:  Такой ужас испытала... )))

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки у кого есть визитки для мед.работников помогите пожалуйста нет времени этим заниматься а срочно надо...

----------


## Скибыч

Други мои, не подскажете какую-нибудь пьесу детскую для взрослых актеров. Уже опробованную. На 1 июня. Не слишком музыкальную. А может и вовсе не музыкальную - петь особо некому. Да и времени маловато. Мог бы, конечно, и сам почитать А. Чупина, но все то же время. "Рядовые" отняли много. Спасибо.

----------


## Натник

сегодня вечером провели концерт.....и последней песней была "День Победы"....13 лет работаю и,  впервые зал весь встал и пел вместе с нами....чувства не передаваемые... :Yahoo:  я от волнения аж заикаться стала.... :Meeting:  :Grin: 



ой..ё-ё-й....не там написала.... :Vah: простите...а удалить сообщение сама не могу..

----------


## Скибыч

День добрый всем. Что-то не работает dramaturgiya.narod.ru. Нет ли у кого текстов пьес "Похищение луковиц"("Сокровище Бразилии") К. Машаду, "Золотой цыпленок" В. Орлова, "Василиса Прекрасная" Е. Черняк. Спасибо

----------


## гунька

> Други мои, не подскажете какую-нибудь пьесу детскую для взрослых актеров.


Юр, а на драматешку не заходил? там много всего интересного   http://dramateshka.ru/

----------


## Лукумыч

Всем привет! 
Помогите новичку. Ситуация такая - работаю зав отделом в нашем местном ДК, кроме меня на этой должности сейчас у нас никого нет (хотя должно быть 3 человека, на 3 разных отдела), поэтому вся работа со всех отделов свалилась на меня. И это притом, что у меня пока катастрофически не хватает опыта ни в режиссуре мероприятий, ни в написании сценариев. 
Дело в том, что параллельно с работой я заочно учусь в Академии Культуры и Искусств именно по специальности Режиссер эстрады и массовых праздников, но учусь-то я только на первом курсе и мало чего умею, а требования к работе соответственно такие, как будто бы я закончил магистратуру. Когда меня брали на работу, я предупреждал, что только-только поступил учиться, а мой опыт ограничивается игрой в молодежном театре и проведением детских дней рождений (немножко подрабатываю аниматором), в итоге разговор был - мол, обкатаем, наберешься опыта, научим. Но конечно учить никто особо не собирается. В лучшем случае начальство исправляет в сценариях моменты, которые им не нравятся, особо и не разбирая их со мной. Нет, конечно, периодически мне пытаются что-то объяснить и я даже начинаю понимать, почему "это" плохо, а вот "это" хорошо. Но чаще на меня просто нет времени, а работу выдавай гениальную... Ну да не важно, особо не жалуюсь, думаю, со временем научусь и все будет получаться. =)
Но! В настоящий момент у меня на носу 2 городских мероприятия: День города и общегородской выпускной. Здесь на форуме нигде не нашел информации по их проведению или возможных сценариев. В интернете все сценарии однотипные и явно слизаны друг с друга, да и как говорит мое начальство "это мертвые сценарии". Хотя вполне может быть не там или не так искал. Очень прошу, помогите с поиском информации. Хотя бы просто ткните меня носом, где можно, что почитать, чтобы хотя бы приблизительно понимал, что мне делать, в какой форме провести мероприятие и пр.
Искренне надеюсь на понимание и поддержку. Заранее огромное вам спасибо!  =)

----------


## гунька

> у меня на носу 2 городских мероприятия: День города


Здесь посмотрела-тоже не нашла....хотя ведь обязательно должна быть такая темка....видела ведь где-то....Посмотрите на ВКМ  http://forums.vkmonline.com/showthre...EE%F0%EE%E4%E0  может, что-то подберете.
А про выпускные вот здесь тема  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=374

а насчет "мертвых сценариев" я тоже согласна! Потому что каждое слово, каждую песню нужно пропускать "через себя", вот тогда получится "конфетка". Но я уверена, что Вы всему научитесь! Было бы желание творить, а опыт обязательно придет!)))))

----------


## Лукумыч

Вторая ссылка не открывается. Недостаточно прав для доступа к странице. (( 
а по поводу желания - этого-то у меня хоть отбавляй, только пока осознаю, что очень уж многого я не умею и не знаю. 
В любом случае спасибо Вам. =)

----------


## гунька

> Вторая ссылка не открывается. Недостаточно прав для доступа к странице.


Ну, попробуйте сюда  http://forums.vkmonline.com/forumdisplay.php?f=460




> только пока осознаю, что очень уж многого я не умею и не знаю.


Все получится!!!! Обязательно!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> День добрый всем. Что-то не работает dramaturgiya.narod.ru. Нет ли у кого текстов пьес "Похищение луковиц"("Сокровище Бразилии") К. Машаду, "Золотой цыпленок" В. Орлова, "Василиса Прекрасная" Е. Черняк. Спасибо


http://files.mail.ru/51DE04B01D414F00A844A0F5927D0CBC "Золотой цыплёнок" В.Орлов.

----------


## Скибыч

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## Лукумыч

> Ну, попробуйте сюда  http://forums.vkmonline.com/forumdisplay.php?f=460
> 
> 
> Все получится!!!! Обязательно!!!


Спасибо Вам большое, действительно много чего интересного нашел по ссылкам. Будем работать )

----------


## Натник

друзья мои! ищу фото материал по Чернобылю, в интернете как правило все фотографии плохого качества...может  кто для своих мероприятий находил что нибудь стоящее, хорошее, меня интересует именно хроника во время аварии, как тушили, как строили саркафаг ну и т.д., современные не нужны...мы не проводим мероприятий ко дню чернобыля, у нас нет чернобыльцев,поэтому  ищу для  себя лично..буду признательна за помощь.. :Tender:

----------


## Скибыч

попросили поискать хороших современных песен для солистки (35 лет). А я, однако, не ориентируюсь в современных...Не подскажете на кого обратить внимание? Не качать же мне все подряд. Спасибо.

----------


## гунька

> ищу фото материал по Чернобылю,


натусь, а тебе именно фото нужны? а то на ютубе есть очень интересные видеоролики с хроникой.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> друзья мои! ищу фото материал по Чернобылю


Наташа, выставляла презентацию в тематических мероприятих-трагедия на Чернобыльской АЭС. вот ссылка: http://files.mail.ru/A170210110B3414087990A8F623DA5CB Может быть, оттуда что возмешь)))

----------


## Натник

> попросили поискать хороших современных песен для солистки (35 лет).


Юра песен сейчас стооолько....сама постоянно мучаюсь с подбором репертуара для солистов..единственное, у меня одна предпочитает современный поп-фолк, другая - песни лирического плана - попсу, третья  поет шансон от Галицыной....поинтересуйтесь, что ей ближе...

----------


## Натник

*Ольга Усольцева*, 
*гунька*, девоньки, спасибо! Ален, я ж почти ничего не смотрю на ютубе, интернет не позволяет...

----------


## Лукумыч

> друзья мои! ищу фото материал по Чернобылю, в интернете как правило все фотографии плохого качества...может  кто для своих мероприятий находил что нибудь стоящее, хорошее, меня интересует именно хроника во время аварии, как тушили, как строили саркафаг ну и т.д., современные не нужны...мы не проводим мероприятий ко дню чернобыля, у нас нет чернобыльцев,поэтому  ищу для  себя лично..буду признательна за помощь..


Посмотрите вот здесь 
http://supercoolpics.com/2012/04/27/...E%D1%82%D0%BE/

на мой взгляд неплохая подборка фото в хорошем качестве.

----------


## v_irina

> Юра песен сейчас стооолько....сама постоянно мучаюсь с подбором репертуара для солистов..единственное, у меня одна предпочитает современный поп-фолк, другая - песни лирического плана - попсу, третья  поет шансон от Галицыной....поинтересуйтесь, что ей ближе...


да-да! скажите, какое направление ей ближе? А то у меня столько в голове вертится хорошего...но надо уточнить, что для нее есть "хорошо"

----------


## v_irina

> В настоящий момент у меня на носу 2 городских мероприятия: День города и общегородской выпускной.


вот ссылка на мой любимый сайт. Там сценарии дня города в казани, но я думаю тебе они помогут понять сам ход праздника, может идеи какие-то почерпнешь
http://scenday.ru/stsenarii-prazdnik...ii-dnya-goroda

----------


## v_irina

создала тему "Праздники народов севера" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...29#post4653129 вдруг здесь есть северяне, присоединяйтесь!

----------


## v_irina

> попросили поискать хороших современных песен для солистки (35 лет). А я, однако, не ориентируюсь в современных...Не подскажете на кого обратить внимание? Не качать же мне все подряд. Спасибо.


Я создала тему "Песенный репертуар вокальных коллективов ДК", думаю, что она во всех ДК актуальна. Давайте там поговорим обо всем песенном подробненько? :Aga:  Соглашайтесь - выгодное дело  :Grin:

----------


## Миронова

Готовимся к празднику города... Нужна историческая зарисовка на 15 минут, может кто-нибудь подобное делал? нашему городу 510 лет, буду благодарна любому материалу.

----------


## Наташкин

*Миронова*, Оксана, если нужна историческая зарисовка, то нужно знать историю вашего города. Я делала подобное, брала за основу стихотворение местного поэта в котором отражалась наша история, и на основе стиха делала театрализацию. 
Поищи стихи, может у вас есть основатели города или в честь кого был назван город.
Пиши подумаем вместе

----------


## Миронова

Очень скудная история, сухие факты от которых невозможно оттолкнуться, стихов нет, в этом и проблема.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Миронова*, 

Мы едем на творческий отчет, под этот стих будем показывать слайды.

Где встречаются степи с лесами 
Где звенят ковыли - только тронь-
Средь озер с голубыми глазами
Есть поселок с названьем Рамонь

Сберегал от набегов татарских
Русь Рамонь-городок на реке
Вдалеке был от милостей царских
Меч сжимая покрепче в руке

Одолевши врагов, землепашец
Сеял хлеб и кормил города
Нет войны, ну а труд нам не страшен
Так текли за годами года

Петр первый здесь верфи поставил
Чтобы строить суда-корабли
Флот, что нашу Россию прославил,
Взял начало с рамонской земли

Витус Беринг на пушечной шняве 
Что назвали не зря «Таймолар»,
Вниз по Дону спустился в походе
И нанес  под Азовом удар

Здесь родился в одном из поместий
Веневитинов Дмитрий, поэт
Был высоким ценителем Пушкин
Его кратких, но творческих лет

В наши дни – благодарность потомков -
Расцвело родовое гнездо,
И творцов разных видов искусства
Под свое собирает крыло.

А еще мы гордимся именьем,
Что прекрасно любою порой.
Ведь его Ольденбургской Евгенье 
Подарил Александр второй.

Здесь прекрасный дворец был построен
В стиле замков английских дворян.
Для гостей – это символ Рамони,
Для поселка – святой талисман.

Возвышаясь над местным пейзажем,
Ждет он новых и славных времен.
Первой ласточкой этого станет 
Новый парк перед нашим дворцом.

О Рамонских чудесных конфетах 
Знал когда-то Париж и Мадрид.
Эту славу сегодня с успехом
Мы в поселке своем возродим.

Наш великий земляк-Сергей Мосин-
Трехлинейной винтовки творец.
С ней в боях за свободу народа
Породнился Российский боец.

И когда на рамонскую землю
Свора полчищ немецких пришла,
Отстояла винтовка Отчизну,
Край родной от врага  сберегла.

О великих и славных рамонцах
Вряд ли можно сказать в двух словах
Их заветы мы бережно помним,
Воплощаем сегодня в делах.

От рождения нашей Рамони 
Пролетело четыреста лет,
Оставляя в истории края
Очень яркий и значимый след

С каждым днем юбиляр - только краше
Он со временем в ногу идет.
Прирастает большими делами
И уверенно смотрит вперед!

Здесь живут, прославляя Россию,
Землепашец, рабочий, поэт
Лучше нашей Рамони, поверьте,
Хоть весь свет вы объедете – нет!

А как-то на этот стих мы делали выход своих знаменитых земляков и они говорили о себе в 3-м лице, а 2 современника дополняли их слова (кто-где - можно понять по тексту.)

*ЕЩЕ ИДЕЯ*

Назвалась у нас эта заставка "Я-Рамонь"

Выходили несколько "Рамоней" - девушек, одетых соответственно своему образу. Говорили четверостишие. В руках у каждой был свой символ(делали их объемные из плотной бумаги и заливали золотым баллончиком)

Слова точно не помню... 

Я -Рамонь, я - история края
Я - рамонь - колыбель для героев...
Я -Рамонь - благодатная нива....
Я-Рамонь - для творцов вдохновенье...

и в конце-
Я - Рамонь 21 века...

----------


## Наташкин

> Очень скудная история, сухие факты от которых невозможно оттолкнуться, стихов нет, в этом и проблема.


Вот, что нашла в интернете 
_Промышленность района представляют 4 предприятия: УПП "Консервно-овощесушильный завод", УПП "Комбинат кооперативной промышленности", УКП "Комбинат стройматериалов", УПЗП "Коопзаготпром". В районе расположены музей культуры и быта, мемориальный музей прославленного садовода-селекционера И. П. Сикоры, около 200 народных мастеров-любителей ткачества, вышивки, вязания, лозоплетения, резьбы по дереву, гончарства, бондарства_.

У вас есть заводы, культурные ценности. Попробуйте всех представить в виде презентации, диктор озвучивает, а на площади или сцене идет действие, пусть каждый завод выйдет со своей продукцией.
Обратись к нашим поэтам на форуме. Они помогут четверостишия написать о каждой отрасли. 
Сочиняю плохо, но вот примерное начало

На берегах Десны раздольной
Стоит прекрасный городок
Шарковщина - на праздник приглашает
Веселый, дружный наш народ.

Живут здесь люди трудовые(и пошли организации) ну, что-то в таком роде.

----------


## Миронова

Спасибо за идеи, буду прорабатывать :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Рамоновна

> У вас есть заводы, культурные ценности. Попробуйте всех представить в виде презентации, диктор озвучивает, а на площади или сцене идет действие, пусть каждый завод выйдет со своей продукцией.


Можно сделать парад предприятий - по 5-10 человек идут через сцену в зал, через зал на сцену с табличками. Можно добавить и образование, и спортсменов, и музейных работников, и умельцев. Если на улице - можно сделать полноценные клонны, по 50 человек, с шарами, флажками, цветами....

----------


## Гумочка

Дорогие коллеги, здравствуйте! Очень нужен ваш совет и ваша помощь. Грядёт юбилей нашей замечательной женщине - худруку, ей исполняется 50 лет. В нашем ДК есть традиция в день рождения сотрудника как-то интересно всем коллективом поздравлять именинника. У нас уже было практически всё: пионеры, цыгане, коронации... Короче, не знаю чем её удивить... Может кто-нибудь из вас "страдает" такими же праздниками? Подскажите, как можно интересно и необычно поздравить? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Леди N

> Дорогие коллеги, здравствуйте! Очень нужен ваш совет и ваша помощь. Грядёт юбилей нашей замечательной женщине - худруку, ей исполняется 50 лет. В нашем ДК есть традиция в день рождения сотрудника как-то интересно всем коллективом поздравлять именинника. У нас уже было практически всё: пионеры, цыгане, коронации... Короче, не знаю чем её удивить... Может кто-нибудь из вас "страдает" такими же праздниками? Подскажите, как можно интересно и необычно поздравить? Заранее спасибо!


Может вот этот вариант подойдёт...мы так поздравляли нашего начальника хозотдела

Вед: У меня в руках конфиденциальная информация на одну из женщин присутствующих на нашем празднике:
День рождения - 5 июня.
По гороскопу – Близнец.
Занимаемая должность : начальник хозяйственного отдела.
Дома - гостеприимная хозяйка, любящая и внимательная дочка, добрая и заботливая мама, ласковая и нежная бабушка.
Должностные обязанности - всегда быть в форме, в хорошем настроении, иметь большое терпение для выслушивания и решения проблем нашей организации. В любое время суток быть готовой к встрече званых и незваных гостей и не только на вкусный чай и кофе.

Особые приметы:

-Открытая, позитивная, умная, красивая девочка.
-имеет заразительный смех, сильный характер и самые красивые в мире глаза.
- рано встаёт, никогда не устаёт, вкалывает круглосуточно на работе и дома.

ТФ- «Женщина- терпение» - так как способна решать нерешаемые проблемы всех родственников и знакомых.

СМ- «женщина-загадка» - так как непредсказуема.

ВВ- «Француженка» – так как очень любит водные процедуры.

ТН- подчинённые её называют Наталья Викторовна

ПВ- мужчины – куколка, принцесса.

НВ- а внуки «Бабушка Наташа»,  для  детей же она -палочка-выручалочка!

Вместе  -Именно такой уже много лет её знают, ценят и уважают родственники друзья и коллеги…

НВ-  Коллеги, вы прекрасно понимаете, что юбилей приблизился дальше, как говорится некуда. Прошу высказать ваши предложения по поводу подарка и поздравления. 

ВВ-  Мне кажется, что такая дата отмечается раз в жизни, значит, и подарок должен быть необыкновенным! 
ТФ - Может, премию вручить? 
НВ – Премия- это само собой, но мы же с вами творческая организация, нам нужно придумать что- нибудь эдакое…. Прошу высказываться по существу. 

ВВ- Понимаете подарок должен быть стильный и в кассу.

ТФ- В нашу клубную кассу?

ВВ- Да нет, что уж мы совсем, что ли. Он должен быть личного характера.

ТН- Давайте подарим ей фильм про 17 мгновений весны.

НВ- Нет, я думаю, Штирлицев ей и дома хватает.

СМ- Тогда орден за заслуги перед Отечеством... Представляете, в Кремле президент вручает орден… Наталья Викторовна стоит в блеске сотен фотовспышек...

ТФ- И передает привет своему любимому коллективу!

НВ- Так, хорошо. Еще предложения? 

ТН-  А может, дозвониться на радио и поздравить в прямом эфире, Например, песню спеть и попросить, чтобы ее включали постоянно до следующего юбилея, чтобы Наталья Викторовна знала, как мы ее любим и уважаем? Я даже песню её любимую знаю. «Натали, утоли мои печали, Натали…»

НВ- Песню вы ей и так споёте, когда из отпуска выйдете. Давайте, коллеги, мыслить масштабно! Юбилей — особый случай, значит, и подарок должен быть соответствующим! 

ВВ- Вы знаете, что Наталья Викторовна никогда не была на Канарах, да и в Египте тоже? И еще во многих странах... Я предлагаю подарить туристическую путевку! Отдыхать — так с размахом! 

ТФ- А что очень хороший вариант. Там такие мужчины!..

ПВ- Да нет,  Наталья Викторовна, она серьёзная, мужчинами её не заманишь.

НВ- Ну, мужчины, не мужчины, а мне это предложение нравится. Голосуем. Кто за? Кто против? Кто воздержался? (Голосуют.) Единогласно! Отлично. 

ПВ- Осталось только выбрать, куда же её, как виновницу торжества отправить. 

ВСЕ ПО ОЧЕРЕДИ ПРЕДЛАГАЮТ СВОИ ВАРИАНТЫ


- Я предлагаю предоставить выбор самой имениннице. 

НВ- Дорогая Наталья Викторовна, мы с коллективом посовещались и приняли мудрое решение предоставить вам очередной отпуск…

СМ- Но не на картофельных плантациях, а в жарких странах. Выбирайте! 
                              Даём карточки
- ТАК, ТАК- Канарские острова. Температура Воздуха 27° С, температура Воды 23°С 

После того как Выбор места отдыха сделан, звучит веселая мелодия, помощники выносят солнце, пальму, надувной матрац или круг. 
 Юбиляршу усаживают под пальму, дают бокал с коктейлем и соломинкой. 

- Эта пальма — пальма первенства, 
 Что почетней всех других наград. 
 Весь народ за вас ужасно рад! 

- Эту пальму вы завоевали 
 Тем, что людям душу отдавали. 

- Это солнце дарит вам лучи 
 Радости, надежды и любви.

- Пусть волшебница - жизнь 
 На хрустальный поднос 
 Позолоченный кубок поставит, 
 Пусть удачи нальёт 
 И здоровья плеснёт, 
 И для счастья местечко оставит!!!

- Пусть день рождения, как утро раннее,
 Несёт с собой надежды светлые,
 Пускай исполнятся ваши желания,
 И все мечты ваши заветные.

- Пусть боль, невзгоды и тревоги
 Минуют ваши все дороги,
 И чтоб светила бы всегда
 Для вас счастливая звезда!!!
 С днем рожденья!

----------


## Гумочка

Дорогие коллеги, опять я к вам с просьбой... Очень, ну просто ОЧЕНЬ нужна визитка для папы к районному конкурсу ко Дню пап!!! Глава озадачила меня сегодня с утра этим заданием. Не знаю даже ещё кого она выберет представлять наше село... думаю, переделать, подогнать потом визитку под нашего конкретного участника. Дошли слухи, что Глава хочет выдвинуть пожилого человека, уже дедушку для этого конкурса... нужно быть во всеоружии. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Лукумыч

Всем привет!
Нужна помощь, и действительно срочная. Поделитесь кто может сценарием ко дню молодежи. Очень нужно в ближайшие 2-3 часа, думал сегодня успею что-то написать, но так получилось что застрял в дороге в другом городе (машина обломалась), под рукой только телефон, а сдать сценарий или показать хоть что-то нужно будет сразу же по приеду на работу. В общем кто может, выручайте! Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Дорогие мои талантливые друзья! Прошу помощи! Пинок в нужном направлении так сказать. Мне нужно название или идею проведения концерта очень талантливого мальчика Никиты. В его репертуаре есть "осоле мио" очень сильная песня. Ему 11 лет, концерт будет с друзьями(он в составе средней группы вокального коллетива). Мои хорошие - подскажите -как назвать концерт!???

----------


## yurgesovna

> Дорогие мои талантливые друзья! Прошу помощи! Пинок в нужном направлении так сказать. Мне нужно название или идею проведения концерта очень талантливого мальчика Никиты. В его репертуаре есть "осоле мио" очень сильная песня. Ему 11 лет, концерт будет с друзьями(он в составе средней группы вокального коллетива). Мои хорошие - подскажите -как назвать концерт!???


может что -нибудь в таком ключе( тезизы) говорят , что климат италии благотворно влияет на голосовые связки... не напрасно ИТАлия славится своими вокалистами( пошла перечислять) не зря великий МУСЛИМ МАГОМАЕВ стажировался... а как не вспомнить италянского мальчика- соловья РОБЕРТИНО ЛОРЕТТИ со своим знаменитым... осоле мио- а чем наш климат Хуже, такие же соловьи , КАК В ИТАЛИИ- ВСТРЕЧАЙТЕ- НИКИТА...

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> может что -нибудь в таком ключе


Спасибо за идею! В принципе это только одна песня, там много чего еще есть. Мальчик очень талантливый, поет замечательно, солирует во многих песнях. Название в "кругу друзей" уже было, может "вместе мы большая сила"? - слова из песни. а еще в конце будут такие слова в песне - Хорошее настроение
 Немножко вдохновения
 И ты уже с друзьями
 Танцуешь и поешь!
может от этого оттолкнуться?

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> В его репертуаре есть "осоле мио" очень сильная песня.


"O sole mio" - в переводе с итальянского: о, моё солнце...я бы так и назвала концерт - "Моё солнце"))) и сюжетную линию концерта можно интересную развить: "мои друзья,  музыка, песни, которые я пою-это и есть моё солнце, которое светит мне в жизни"...))) Удачи!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> в переводе с итальянского: о, моё солнце..


Спасибо! Идею попытаюсь развить. Интересное название и мальчик и правда такой солнечный. Беру в разработку.

----------


## yurgesovna

> "O sole mio" - в переводе с итальянского: о, моё солнце...я бы так и назвала концерт - "Моё солнце"))) и сюжетную линию концерта можно интересную развить: "мои друзья,  музыка, песни, которые я пою-это и есть моё солнце, которое светит мне в жизни"...))) Удачи!


 Оль, я тоже повелась на название песни... а это только одна из его репертуара... вот если бы это был его сольный проект- твоя идея- в идеале!!!!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> если бы это был его сольный проект


Да я тоже так подумала.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Мне нужно название или идею проведения концерта очень талантливого мальчика Никиты


Извините, я не правильно поняла...и все же, если это и не сольный концерт, то название и сюжет имеет место быть)))

----------


## Рамоновна

> "Моё солнце")


*Барановская Наталья*, на солнце можно сыграть. 
*Оно за тучками*-песня про дождь или плохое настроение или ОНА не заметила...или пусть плохая погода, но рядом друзья и песня про друзей
*Оно на закате-* песня про вечер или свидание или веру в завтрашний день
*Оно на восходе* - песня про мечту и надежду на встречу 
*Оно весеннее*- про маму
*Оно зимнее* - про НГ
*Оно летнее* - про море, дельфинов 
*Оно осеннее*- про осень и листопад....

В общем, вспомнить все статусы-состояния солнца и увязать с этим песни

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Барановская Наталья, на солнце можно сыграть.


Спасибо! 
Девчонки -коллеги, спасибо большое за идеи! Буду развивать. Сегодня с руководителем буду разговаривать -предложу ей. А там уж я сценарий буду писать. Сасибо мои хорошие!

----------


## yurgesovna

> Спасибо! 
> Девчонки -коллеги, спасибо большое за идеи! Буду развивать. Сегодня с руководителем буду разговаривать -предложу ей. А там уж я сценарий буду писать. Сасибо мои хорошие!


а может ты лучше праздничный стол сегодня к своему ДНЮ РОЖДЕНИЯ будешь готовить? МЫ ТЕБЯ ВСЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ .... ЦЕЛУЕМ.... ЖЕЛАЕМ....

----------


## Лукумыч

И снова здравствуйте. Все-таки я вчера умудрился самостоятельно написать наброски ко дню молодежи, пока машину ремонтировали. Теперь хочется спросить о другом. Мы каждый год проводим на день молодежи акции типа "Никотин на витамин", "Конфета за сигарету", может кто еще какие-то подобные знает? А то чет фантазии в этом году что-то новое придумать совсем не хватает. Заранее всех благодарю. 
Да, и еще, у нас тут полным ходом открытие детских детских игровых площадок идет, может ни у одних нас так и кому-то нужны сценарии по ним, могу поделиться. )) Ну и заранее спасибо всем за ответ. ))

----------


## Опилат

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги! Срочно надо запланировать на 2014 год тему интересного, значимого мероприятия, чтобы было связано с годом Культуры. ничего, кроме связи с Олимпиадой, путевого в голову не приходит. Может быть, кто-нибудь поделится интересной идеей?

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> праздничный стол сегодня к своему ДНЮ РОЖДЕНИЯ будешь готовить? МЫ ТЕБЯ ВСЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ .... ЦЕЛУЕМ.... ЖЕЛАЕМ....


МИлая моя-у меня завтра! И полным ходом работа.... Я в выходные буду готовить и гостей встречать -а пока я с вами побуду! Спасибо что помнишь!!!

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики. Может кто-то готовил  такое мероприятие как Прием медалистов  у Главы района/города?  У нас он проводится с 2001 года. Я его буду проводить уже в 4-ый раз. Понятно, что дети каждый раз новые и поэтому даже избитая форма проведения для них большой праздник. Стишки-вручение премии ребенку и благодарственных писем родителям-песенка, стишки-вручение-танец, слово выпускнику, слово родителям, награждение учителей... бееееее... Я уже не хочу это проводить))))... Да и Глава требует новинок и креатива... Это же её прием) Как у вас это проводится?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Как у вас это проводится?


строго и официально, максимум 1 песня в конце + фото на пороге здания

----------


## вокся

> строго и официально


а я зациклилась в этом году на Красной дорожке.... Прием будут проводить в РДК. У нас после ремонта красивая входная группа, красивая лестница на 2 этаж... Вот как-то бы на этом закрутить попробовать...

----------


## Леди N

> Девочки-мальчики. Может кто-то готовил  такое мероприятие как Прием медалистов  у Главы района/города?  У нас он проводится с 2001 года. Я его буду проводить уже в 4-ый раз. Понятно, что дети каждый раз новые и поэтому даже избитая форма проведения для них большой праздник. Стишки-вручение премии ребенку и благодарственных писем родителям-песенка, стишки-вручение-танец, слово выпускнику, слово родителям, награждение учителей... бееееее... Я уже не хочу это проводить))))... Да и Глава требует новинок и креатива... Это же её прием) Как у вас это проводится?


- можно вручить ГАУДЕАМУС в свитках, как будущим студентам....
- пригласить прошлогодних медалистов с оглашением результатов их поступления в ВУЗы и с напутственным словом от них
- вообще эффектно- оглашение результатов ЕГЭ- в разных вариантах- у кого- то общую сумму баллов, у кого- то самый высокий балл по конкретному предмету

----------


## Натник

жалко что нет бронзовой медали у выпускников...а то можно б было всех на пьедестал почета и надеть на них большую медаль (одну на всех) бред конечно, но...первое что пришло в голову... :Grin:

----------


## Натник

а я ломаю голову над тем как увязать три темы в одном сценарии, вечере отдыха для семейных пар..Троица, Семья-любовь и год охраны окружающей среды... :Blink: и сценариев у нас практически нет в разделе, если у кого есть, может кто проводит народные праздники на Троицу, поделитесь пожалуйста... :Yes4:

----------


## yurgesovna

ДЕВОЧКИ!!! ЛЮБОВЬ- МОРКОВЬ!!! БУДЬТЕ ДОБРЫ , если только есть такая возможность... скиньте ШЛЯПНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (любовь- морковь), ну, а если быть уж совсем наглой- продублируйте в личку!!! (совсем обнаглела!!! так боюсь ,что потеряю сообщение)ИРА

----------


## yurgesovna

> ДЕВОЧКИ!!! ЛЮБОВЬ- МОРКОВЬ!!! БУДЬТЕ ДОБРЫ , если только есть такая возможность... скиньте ШЛЯПНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (любовь- морковь), ну, а если быть уж совсем наглой- продублируйте в личку!!! (совсем обнаглела!!! так боюсь ,что потеряю сообщение)ИРА


ТААА! ЭТО Ж  я клубникам залезла... ПАРДОООН!!!. 
А ВДРУГ?
 пошла на СКОРУЮ ВЕДУЩИМ
 ВСЕМ ПРИВЕЕТ,КОЛЛЕГИ( Я ИЗ БЫВШИХ)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> а я ломаю голову над тем как увязать три темы в одном сценарии, вечере отдыха для семейных пар..Троица, Семья-любовь и год охраны окружающей среды..


вот тут сценарий на троицу http://sneguroschka.ucoz.ru/publ/sce...uot/17-1-0-303 - более менее подходит к твоей теме.  "на Руси Троица слилась с древнеславянским праздником - семикам. Он знаменовал конец весны и начало лета! Символом расцветающей природы в России была и остаётся молодая берёзка". Вот вокруг березки и закрути. и оформление можно сделать. Вот тебе и троица и охрана окружающей среды, а то что в этот день парни девушек себе в хороводах приглядывали, дает основание к семейному направлению. Вот и закрути вокруг этого. И про год охраны можно сказать и про семью и про троицу!

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики! Готовлю благодарственные письма от комитета выпускникам-активистам культуры. Хочется какие-то новые формулировки... Тем более оформление письма будет индивидуальное  на каждого - с фотками выпускника с мероприятий.  Давайте вместе сочиним?))) Пожалуйста.....

----------


## Рамоновна

*вокся*, мы выпускников уже больше 10 лет чествуем: грамота стандартная+подарок+диск с презентацией/фото с концертов - это индивидуально каждому.

----------


## вокся

Да у нас тоже как-то так было... В этом году захотелось вывернуться)

----------


## Леди N

> Девочки-мальчики! Готовлю благодарственные письма от комитета выпускникам-активистам культуры. Хочется какие-то новые формулировки... Тем более оформление письма будет индивидуальное  на каждого - с фотками выпускника с мероприятий.  Давайте вместе сочиним?))) Пожалуйста.....


 за успехи в учении
за честь и достоинство
за творчество и креативность
за верность школьным традициям

----------


## вокся

> за успехи в учении
> за честь и достоинство


Спасибо)))
В итоге. В папке "архив" с прежней работы (лет 5 не заглядывала) нашла классные слова. Чуть-чуть туда-сюда слова и вот что получилось.

БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ
 за активное участие 
в культурной жизни района.

Дорогой Андрей!
       Желаем  оставаться лидером  в той  области, где у тебя всё получается, не уставая постигать новое, преодолевая невиданные трудности и препятствия, побеждая достойных соперников, сильнейших конкурентов.
      Знай, что мы  и в дальнейшем  будет для тебя нужной  опорой в достижении и покорении  новых высот. Надеемся, что ты будешь и дальше совершенствовать свои способности так, чтобы все смогли получать истинное  удовольствие от твоих успехов.
 Искренне желаем  тебе здоровья, благополучия и новых свершений на благо твоей семьи, нашего района,  края и всего Отечества!

Плюс на бланке - рамка из фоток с мероприятий и в тексте самая креативная фотка выпускника.

----------


## Натник

Девочки! помогите накидать вопросы для анкеты-опроса по теме "Работа ДК с семьей", ну или может кто то уже анкетировал свое население по этой теме, пожалуйста..

----------


## Taskultura

1. Посещаете ли Вы мероприятия семейной тематики в ДК? Насколько регулярно? 
Выберите один вариант ответа
Редко посещаю, не чаще 1-2 раз за несколько лет
Периодически посещаю - 2-3 раза в год
Часто посещаю, более 3 раз в год
Нет, не посещаю.
2. Оцените по 7-балльной шкале удовлетворенность результатами проведения мероприятий
семейной тематики в ДК, которые Вы посетили за последние 2-3 года. 
3. Какие мероприятия в ДК, на Ваш взгляд, больше всего способствуют формированию семейных ценностей?
Выберите не более двух вариантов ответа
Тематические выставки 
Проведение тематических лекций.
Организация народных гуляний и массовых праздников к годовщинам
Тематические концерты/фестивали
Деятельность кружков народной песни/танцев/традиционных ремесел
Другие виды культурных мероприятий
Затрудняюсь ответить

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, какие виды мероприятий вы хотели бы посещать всей семьей:развлекательные-познавательные-спортивные. На какие мероприятия вы ходите всей семьей. В какой кружок вы привели бы/водите ребенка. В каком объединении вы сами хотели бы заниматься./занимаетесь. какое время проведения мероприятий вас устраивает. / Част посещаете ДК? По каким причинам редко: неинтересно-нет времени-нет интересующего направления-не устраивает режим работы.

----------


## IEvanescence

Доброй ночи, коллеги! я совсем недавно работаю в сфере культуры - месяц с небольшим. Начальство дало задание - подготовить сценарий на открытие нового здания нашего сельского дома культуры. Смотрела в интернете - ничего нет абсолютно, просматривала литературу - и тут ничего. Помогите, пожалуйста, кто чем может. Может быть хоть какой-то идейкой маленькой. Для меня это будет огромной помощью с Вашей стороны! заранее спасибо))

----------


## Наташкин

> Может быть хоть какой-то идейкой маленькой


  посмотри тут Открытия Объектов  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133430

----------


## Натник

*Taskultura*, 
*Рамоновна*, спасибо за помощь в составлении анкеты :flower:  :flower: 


Друзья мои! Скажите, кому нибудь приходилось записывать радиогазету??? я короче в ступоре, :Blink:  нам конкурс объявят на лучшую радиогазету (правда тему еще не знаю), а я их сроду не слышала....может кто уже записывал, поделитесь, чтоб хотя бы послушать...я так в принципе представляю что это, но смутно...короче  :Jopa:  будет полнейшая, у людей нет ни звукорежиссеров, ни компьютеров, ни звукозаписывающей спец.аппаратуры, ни программ и т.д....я не знаю кто, как и что будет делать, но хотя бы четко представлять что это и с чем его едят... :Grin:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Друзья мои! Скажите, кому нибудь приходилось записывать радиогазету???


вот я одного не пойму: если в районе ЭТО не работает, нет аппаратуры, кадров, потребности, то ЗАЧЕМ это внедрять??? ЖЕСТЬ... (все чаще пишу это слово)

Если вам нужен радиорепортаж на тему, выбранную вами, сделайте *интервью с директором-кл. руководителем-выпускниками медалистами.* 

 :Smile3: Именно этой теме посвящается наш 41-й выпуск радиогазеты * "Кукуево - вчера, сегодня, завтра"*



Или возьмите районную газету, и из нее по рубрикам ( что там у вас есть- "вести с полей", " на страже порядка", "хозяйке на заметку", "актуально") сделайте выборку за неделю всего важного и начитайте. Под музыку.

http://muzofon.com/search/радиогазета   для расширения кругозора. Там есть *Радиогазета "Слово" - Ядовитые корни наркомании*

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Друзья мои! Скажите, кому нибудь приходилось записывать радиогазету???


Мы делали радио газету на день молодежи и первое июня. Вот тут http://files.mail.ru/DFCD6476BD6F44809A28E2A4532255EA
Радио записывал наш звукооператор -у него программа есть, а запись потом включали и колонки на улицу. Несколько раз включали запись.

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Коллеги у меня к вам просьба - нужно парочку убойных конкурсов для молодежи -на день молодежи провести. Подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Коллеги у меня к вам просьба - нужно парочку убойных конкурсов для молодежи -на день молодежи провести. Подскажите пожалуйста!


ПЕРЕСТРАИВАЛКУ с буквами М О Л О Д Е Ж Ь

----------


## вокся

Девочки... У меня неожиданная радость...) В этом году два моих активиста, которые закончили школу, решили поступать один в Москву на актерское (уж куда пробьется), а второй в край в академию искусств и культуры. Но тоже на актерское. Кто писал характеристики такого плана на абитуриентов? Помогите, пожалуйста...) Хочется прям красиво-красиво написать...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Хочется прям красиво-красиво написать...


у нас двое проходили кастинг в школу Табакова (условия-супер, полный пансион и все такое). Один не прошел, хотя занимался в воронежской студии 8 лет, а девочка участвовала изредка в наших местных театрализациях и... прошла! Сказали, что у мальчика слишком твердая школа, и ЧУЖАЯ. Им такие не нужны, сырой материал лучше... Я девочке предлагала: хочешь характеристику напишу-закачаются! А она - не надо!!! Пусть не знают, что я где-то уже выступала. Вот как бывает...

----------


## Алла и Александр

Коллеги, а кто-нибудь уже составлял новый трудовой контракт с работниками? Есть ли у кого образец эффективного контракта(договора)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Коллеги, а кто-нибудь уже составлял новый трудовой контракт с работниками? Есть ли у кого образец эффективного контракта(договора)


мы пока нет

----------


## valentinka79

Девоньки, помогите советом, как убрать малодействующее детское клубное формирование, как написать объяснительную и что еще необходимо для этого.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девоньки, помогите советом, как убрать малодействующее детское клубное формирование, как написать объяснительную и что еще необходимо для этого.


перечень клубных формирований утверждается 1 раз в год, приказом (сентябрь или январь). просто не утверждайте это формирование в следующий раз, и все. Главное, чтобы общее количество не падало, и на замену выбывшего кружка что-нибудь все-таки нашлось.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Коллеги, кому-нибудь приходилось изменять муниципальное задание? Мне нужно снизить показатели. В управлении культуры сказали, что можно это сделать только постановлением главы администрации. А вот как грамотно ему написать почему мы его хотим снизить. (у нас слишком завышено задание. Нереально врать из года в год ) Глава в курсе и не возражает.

----------


## Леди N

> Коллеги, кому-нибудь приходилось изменять муниципальное задание? Мне нужно снизить показатели. В управлении культуры сказали, что можно это сделать только постановлением главы администрации. А вот как грамотно ему написать почему мы его хотим снизить. (у нас слишком завышено задание. Нереально врать из года в год ) Глава в курсе и не возражает.


Алла, мы меняли муниципальное задание....Письмо, думаю, следующего содержания... УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕ ТАКОЕ- ТО ПРОСИТ ПЕРЕСМОТРЕТЬ ПЛАНОВЫЕ ЦИФРЫ ПО ВЫПОЛНЕНИЮ МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОГО ЗАДАНИЯ... В СВЯЗИ С... (НОРМАТИВАМИ, ПОКАЗАТЕЛЯМИ, ЧИСЛЕННОСТЬЮ, И ТД)


ДОРОГИЕ КОЛЛЕГИ!! ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖ- ТА,.... У нас под угрозой срыва фестиваль влюблённых пар ... по объективной причине некоторые сошли с дистанции... ФЕСТИВАЛЬ ОТМЕНИТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ..... кроме того, что весь коллектив сейчас ищет пары....нужен материал для дом заданий......

не поможите ли материалом по Робину Гуду... - любым творческого порядка... через 2 недели уже показ!!! нам очень нужно успеть ! на фестиваль приедет всё наше начальство.... мы обязательно должны ... (ВОТ УЖЕ КОТОРЫЙ ГОД В РАМКАХ ЭТОГО ФЕСТИВАЛЯ ВЛЮБЛЁННЫЕ ПАРЫ ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЮТ СЕБЯ В ОБРАЗЕ ИЗВЕСТНЫХ ЛИТЕРАТУРНЫХ ГЕРОЕВ)....

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?clid=940...83%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------


## Леди N

> *Леди N*, http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?clid=940...83%D0%B4%D0%B0


спасибо, я там уже была.....И НА ВАШИ ФОТООТЧЁТЫ, ИРИНА ВИКТОРОВНА, ТОЖЕ ПОЛЮБОВАЛАСЬ)))))) :Ok: 

ЕСЛИ УЖ ВЫ ЗДЕСЬ.. И ОТКЛИКНУЛИСЬ... МОЖНО СПРОШУ??? ПАРУ новую нашла ... вот только что закончили первую репетицию.... придумала для них вот что:

ДЕВОЧКА В МАЛЬЧИШЕСКИХ ОДЕЖДАХ И МАЛЬЧИК ИГРАЮТ В РОБИНА ГУДА…ЧИТАЮТ СТИХИ… ПУСКАЮТ СТРЕЛЫ….
СЦЕНИЧЕСКИЙ БОЙ НА ДУБИНАХ… КА ВДРУГ… ПОБЕЖДАЯ ДЕВОЧКУ… МАЛЬЧИК ВИДИТ, ЧТО ЭТО ОНА, А НЕ ОН, КАК  ЕМУ КАЗАЛОСЬ РАНЬШЕ…..ОН ОШЕЛОМЛЁН … ОНА РАСТЕРЯНА….

вообщем, когда окончательно придумаю, выложу здесь куда- нибудь....

Эти дети не встречаются, но согласились ПОМОЧЬ НАМ  в трудной ситуации. Чтобы их окончательно не смутить... говорю им, что они на 2 недели становятся артистами молодёжного театра и будут обыгрывать образы РОБИНА и ЕГО ВОЗЛЮБЛЕННОЙ...

ДАЙТЕ СОВЕТ.... В ДОМ ЗАДАНИИ "ПРИЗНАНИЕ В ЛЮБВИ" ХОЧУ СДЕЛАТЬ ИНСЦЕНИРОВКУ ВЫСОЦКОГО " Я ПОЛЯ ВЛЮБЛЁННЫМ ПОСТЕЛЮ", НО ТОЛЬКО НЕ В ЕГО ИСПОЛНЕНИИ.... ХОЧУ ПОРЕЗАТЬ ПЕСНЮ, НЕ МЕНЯЯ СМЫСЛА: 1)- МУЖСКОЙ ВОКАЛ (КУПЛЕТ- ПРИПЕВ)
                                                                                                    2) ЖЕНСКИЙ.. (КУПЛЕТ- ПРИПЕВ)
ЕСЛИ УЧЕСТЬ, ЧТО ИДЕЯ ВИЗИТКИ В ТОМ, ЧТО ДЕВОЧКА, которая всегда была своим парнем, вдруг раскрывается как ДЕВУШКА....ТО В СЛЕДУЮЩЕМ ЗАДАНИИ, А ЭТО И ЕСТЬ "пРИЗНАНИЕ...,", ХОЧУ РАЗВИТЬ ЭТУ ТЕМУ... И.. ЧТОБЫ ПОМЕНЬШЕ ОТКРОВЕНИЙ- ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО НАМЁКИ НА ЧУВСТВО ПРОСЫПАЮЩЕЕСЯ......С ПОМОЩЬЮ ТКАНЕЙ (ШИФОН-А ЛЯ "ПОЛЯ"), ПЛАСТИКИ, ВЗГЛЯДОВ... АЕЩЁ ХОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ ПРЕДМЕТОВ СИМВОЛИЧНЫХ... ВОТ ТОЛЬКО КАКИХ... МОЖЕТ ЕСТЬ ИДЕИ?? ЕСЛИ КТО ОТКЛИКНЕТСЯ... СПАСИБО)))))))

----------


## Рамоновна

> ЧТО ДЕВОЧКА, которая всегда была своим парнем, вдруг раскрывается как ДЕВУШКА.


не имея режиссерской теоретической базы, могу посоветовать только "в лоб": девочка одета-лосины, кепка, рубаха узлом на талии, в руках ...рогатка? - в общем, пацанка еще та. Музыка. Он ей выносит цветы, меняет на рогатку...она начинает преображаться. снимает кепку-волосы рассыпаются по плечам, развязывает узел рубахи- а оттуда спадает платье ( как оказывается, в цвет лосин). Может, перед каждым ее преображением он что-то делает с тканями красного-зеленого-белого... цвета? Или ткань одного, красного цвета...А потом они вместе с тканю, а потом закрываются ею, как будто целуются и уходят?

----------


## Леди N

> не имея режиссерской теоретической базы, могу посоветовать только "в лоб": девочка одета-лосины, кепка, рубаха узлом на талии, в руках ...рогатка? - в общем, пацанка еще та. Музыка. Он ей выносит цветы, меняет на рогатку...она начинает преображаться. снимает кепку-волосы рассыпаются по плечам, развязывает узел рубахи- а оттуда спадает платье ( как оказывается, в цвет лосин). Может, перед каждым ее преображением он что-то делает с тканями красного-зеленого-белого... цвета? Или ткань одного, красного цвета...А потом они вместе с тканю, а потом закрываются ею, как будто целуются и уходят?


спасибо за советы!)))

----------


## любимовка

доброго времени суток,мои дорогие коллеги.прошу у вас помощи.может у кого есть положение о конкурсе на лучший гостеприимный двор.критерии-оформление, костюмы, представление урожая(дело будет осенью), оригинальные композиции из листьев ,веток ,ягод и тд.,угощение.нац кухня,визитная карточка. спасибо заранее)))

----------


## Я&нина

Здравствуйте, хотела посоветоваться.. поступаю на режиссуру театрализованных представлений и праздников, на творческом испытании нужно прочитать отрывок, басню, прозу, растерялась.. что взять? чем удивить? пожалуйста :Blush2:

----------


## Гумочка

Добрый день, коллеги. На подходе празднование Дня Крещения Руси... В прошлом году мы проводили этот праздник в первый раз (свой сценарий я выкладывала в разделе ПРАВОСЛАВНЫЕ ПРАЗДНИКИ). Наша Глава решила сделать этот праздник традиционным. Как можно обыграть эту тематику ещё раз? Может быть, кто-нибудь из вас тоже "озадачен" этим праздником, подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## ната58

Уважаемые коллеги! Срочно нужен сценарий открытия памятника погибшим в годы Гражданской и Великой Отечественной войн.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Здравствуйте, хотела посоветоваться.. поступаю на режиссуру театрализованных представлений и праздников, на творческом испытании нужно прочитать отрывок, басню, прозу, растерялась.. что взять? чем удивить? пожалуйста


 Абсолютно все равно, главное ваше мастерство и оригинальность подачи жанра!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, мальчики! Кто-нибудь писал отзывы на работу своих сотрудников? Помогите!!!! До вторника нужно составить несколько отзывов на себя любимую от разных организаций  и отправить в ОДНТ...

----------


## Марина Соколюк

> Коллеги, кому-нибудь приходилось изменять муниципальное задание? Мне нужно снизить показатели. В управлении культуры сказали, что можно это сделать только постановлением главы администрации. А вот как грамотно ему написать почему мы его хотим снизить. (у нас слишком завышено задание. Нереально врать из года в год ) Глава в курсе и не возражает.


Не знаю, как у Вас, но, как правило план даёт не Глава, а руководители отдела соцразвития директору учреждения культуры, а директор сам распределяет и утверждает планы подразделениям ужреждения культуры (сельским, поселковым, городским ДК). Но, думаю, что снизить план по клубным формированиям на следующий год- это проблематично будет (снизитеколличество, могут и категорию клуба сменить...), поэтому у вас единственный вариант- замена другим формироваием!!!

----------


## Марина Соколюк

> Уважаемые коллеги! Срочно нужен сценарий открытия памятника погибшим в годы Гражданской и Великой Отечественной войн.


Я думаю, что за основу взять обычный Митинг 9 Мая. Добавить немного материала- рассказать историю данного памятника(чья идея, кто спонсоры и т.д и т. п...) , минута молчания, возложение цветов, слова о ветеранах! Всё!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

девочки нужно рифмовать, помоги  пожалуйста.
Прекрасный, благодатный уголок России,
 частица Белгородчины моей, 
здесь  все есть для хорошей жизни,  
Река, луга и  ширь полей
Истоки чтят,  работая с любовью,
трудом  возвышают свой край.
 -  счастливый Край Краснояружский ты в песнях всюду прославляй .

----------


## Ivica

> девочки нужно рифмовать, помоги  пожалуйста.


Бывают же такие уголки в России, 
Где не объять луга и ширь полей,
И эта красота под небом синим-
Частичка белгородчины моей.
Здесь чтят истоки, трудятся по-русски,
Работая с любовью и добром.
Воспетый в песнях край Краснояружский,
Прославленный, счастливый отчий дом.
(может подойдёт?)

----------


## вокся

> Срочно нужен сценарий открытия памятника погибшим в годы Гражданской и Великой Отечественной войн.


Вчера по совету форумчан скачала сборник сценариев "Новые формы нового века" Сценарий, который вам, вероятно, поможет на стр. 42.

----------


## Tasha1979

Срочно нужна помощь! Надо сделать презентацию методического отдела, до 20 минут.  Может кто делал? Что туда включить? В каком стиле? Если есть ваши презентации (видео или в слайд-шоу) киньте ссылки для примера. Пожалуйста!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Tasha1979*, идеи для слайдов:

-структура отдела - его место в отрасли культуры -стрелками и квадратиками
-история- когда создан, как развивался
-цели и задачи
-сотрудники отдела и их фронт работы- можно на каждого свой слайд- фото сотрудника+ текст про него 
-направления деятельности- на каждое свой слайд (например, ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ РАЙОННЫХ СЕМИНАРОВ + фото семинара, НАПИСАНИЕ СЦЕНАРИЕВ РАЙОННЫХ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ+ фото мероприятия, ОКАЗАНИЕ СОДЕЙСТВИЯ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯМ В ПРОВЕДЕНИИ ОТРАСЛЕВЫХ ПРАЗДНИКОВ+ фото Дня.... и т.д.)
-достижения - победы в смотрах и конкурсах методического направления (У нас, например, по 2-3 конкурса в год область проводит)

Я бы сделала примерно так

----------


## Tasha1979

Спасибо большое.

----------


## IEvanescence

Уважаемые коллеги! Без Вашей помощи ну никак.... :No2:    Близится сентябрь.... Студенты из родных гнездышек разлетятся по соседним (а может и не соседним) городам, старшеклассники с головой окунутся в учебный процесс ( а может и не окунутся))) ). Есть идея объединить их в нашем КДЦ, провести совместный концерт. Ребята идею подхватили, бегают готовятся, репетируют. Но вот поиск сценария меня поставил в тупик... Все какое-то мудреное, я бы даже сказала пафосное. Может есть у кого-то идею по организации такого концерта? Сразу оговорюсь, номера все вокального плана.  Хочется чего-то простенького, но уютного. Хочется донести до ребят (зрители - тоже молодежь большей частью),  что они здесь главные, что это все - для них. Я конечно погуляю по лабиринтам этого сайта, но может кто-то ссылкой поделится? заранее благодарна

----------


## вокся

> Есть идея объединить их в нашем КДЦ, провести совместный концерт. Ребята идею подхватили, бегают готовятся, репетируют.


У нас это мероприятие называется "До свидания, лето!". Ничего не мудрим. Готовим концертную уличную программу на часок с песнями. Между номерами со сцены рассказываем про летние успехи творческих и спортивных коллективов. Вплетаем массовые кричалки, проводим пару конкурсов (максимально многолюдные). А потом дискотека на улице. 
Ну вот как-то так... По-простецки) Ведущие - всегда студенты, которые были раньше очень-очень нашими)

----------


## Рамоновна

*IEvanescence*, на сайте моего ДК есть сценарий РЕБЯТА НАШЕГО ДВОРА. Его можно из детского переделать в молодежный. Вообще, посмотрите весь раздел

http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче...-отчеты/

----------


## muxlen

Коллеги, милые, помогите пожалуйста! Через два дня юбилей посёлка, ищу мелодию или звук для перелистывания страницы большой бутафорской книги. Если есть у кого-нибудь что-то подобное, пожалуйста скиньте. Выручайте!

----------


## marusya2304

Уважаемые коллеги, в этом году нас обязали сделать день открытых дверей, да не просто, а что бы это было как-то театрализовано! Кто-нибудь делает день открытых дверей?

----------


## Рамоновна

*muxlen*,

http://zvuki-tut.narod.ru/index/0-202

http://muzofon.com/search/Звук%20пер...страниц

----------


## Рамоновна

*marusya2304*, Мы как-то делали. Домовенок Кузя встречал детей на пороге, рассказывал, Баба-Яга вредила - спрятала ключ от ДК, ее задабривали песнями-танцами, она ключ отдала и... записалась в хор ветеранов. Сценария не сохранилось....

----------


## muxlen

Рамоновна! Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Ivica

Добрый вечер всем! Рамоновна, прочла ваш сценарий "Рецепты хорошего настроения". Очень понравился, текста немного и каждое слово в точку. Хочу посоветоваться. А можно эту идею использовать на праздновании дня посёлка? Унас в сентябре 230 лет, дата круглая, Голова п/совета просит юбилейную изюминку, а мы всё вокруг да около до сих пор ходим. Программу уже накидали, а вот не хватает основной идеи праздника. Мы уже 5 лет назад делали и Екатерину II с каретой, и первых русских поселенцев, как они шапки на землю кидали, жён выбирали, но это была историческая театрализация, а дальше просто праздничный концерт. Хочется, чтобы в этот раз был гвоздь программы от начала и до самого конца. Может есть и у форумчан свои, проверенные идеи?

----------


## Рамоновна

> А можно эту идею использовать на праздновании дня посёлка?


мне кажется, что не очень подойдет. Придется притягивать за уши такие страницы, как чествование новорожденных в юбилейный год или золотых юбиляров...если они у вас проходят. Попробуйте взять идею околицы.

Все-все!!! Ждем вас на околице для празднования юбилея!
А вот подходят и наши молодые родители!=страница "будущее нашего села".  А вот и старожилы нашего села! =чествование пожилых. А вот и краевед=здесь про историю. А это что за красота такая? Да это же наш мастер по плетению из лозы, а это-знатная вышивальщица, а это-кузнец, село у нас издревле кузнецами славилось..... как-то так

Есть еще на моем сайте в Дне сельского хозяйства последний сценарий- когда в село приезжает поэт (в вашем случае- чтобы написать к юбилею книгу  о селе). А Митрофановна и Ивановна могут быть рассказчиками и подателями материала ему для поэмы. В эту идею можно уложить все!!!

----------


## Ivica

Рамоновна, спасибо огромное за советы и идеи!





> Есть еще на моем сайте в Дне сельского хозяйства последний сценарий- когда в село приезжает поэт (в вашем случае- чтобы написать к юбилею книгу  о селе). А Митрофановна и Ивановна могут быть рассказчиками и подателями материала ему для поэмы.


Не нашла! Ещё у меня компьютер не все документы открывает. Задумка здоровская, обыграть и где-то с юмором можно, чтобы не очень зацикливаться на обязательных официальных вещах. Хотелось бы глянуть на вашу версию. Может ссылка есть? А если возможно, то буду ждать письма bereza0505@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Pakhlova_Vika

из моего опыта поступления и учебы на этой специальности, я вынесла одно, нужно подбирать материал под себя, чтобы так сказать колбасило от него, задевало за живое. НО все-таки стоит обратить внимание на более позитивный и юмористический материал, больше шуток и хорошего настроения. как правило это выигрышней.

----------


## Crystal

Девчата-ребята! Кто-нибудь проводил учительскую конференцию? Впервые столкнулась. Понятно - награждения, грамоты, благодарности, слово предоставляется ит.п. Скучно. Может кто-нибудь проводил подобные мероприятия в другом "ракурсе". Поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Добрый день! Милые форумчане выручайте поступил заказ на и проведение литературной гостиной по творчеству Л.Н. Толстого В принципе есть уже основа, номера,но хотелось бы посмотреть какие -нибудь инсценировки по творчеству, может у вас есть ? Буду очень рада.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Может кто-нибудь проводил подобные мероприятия в другом "ракурсе". Поделитесь опытом.


у нас проводится награждение подарками юбиляров и молодых специалистов ( в прошлом году им дарили ноутбуки). Как правило, в начале мероприятия - приветствуют дети - агитбригадка в стихах.
Доклад руководителя отдела по образованию-обязательно.

----------


## гунька

*Уморинка*, У меня есть немножко материалов по Толстому. не уверена, что инсценировки, но может, что-то пригодится)))   http://yadi.sk/d/c1FuK1ur8OGVx

----------


## Crystal

> награждение подарками юбиляров и молодых специалистов


Да, эти моменты у нас тоже присутствуют. Даже по миллиону одно время дарили молодым специалистам - на приобретение квартир... Сейчас скромненько - цветочки-подарочки памятные. И ветераны-педагоги, конечно, тоже не останутся без внимания... Спасибо, Рамоновна.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Добрый вечер всем! Рамоновна, прочла ваш сценарий "Рецепты хорошего настроения". Очень понравился, текста немного и каждое слово в точку. Хочу посоветоваться. А можно эту идею использовать на праздновании дня посёлка? Унас в сентябре 230 лет, дата круглая, Голова п/совета просит юбилейную изюминку, а мы всё вокруг да около до сих пор ходим. Программу уже накидали, а вот не хватает основной идеи праздника. Мы уже 5 лет назад делали и Екатерину II с каретой, и первых русских поселенцев, как они шапки на землю кидали, жён выбирали, но это была историческая театрализация, а дальше просто праздничный концерт. Хочется, чтобы в этот раз был гвоздь программы от начала и до самого конца. Может есть и у форумчан свои, проверенные идеи?


Посмотрите вот тут может для себя чего нибудь найдете!

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=254

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Уважаемые коллеги, в этом году нас обязали сделать день открытых дверей, да не просто, а что бы это было как-то театрализовано! Кто-нибудь делает день открытых дверей?


Добрый день посмотрите в эту темку!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131626

----------


## v_irina

Не за горами и День народного единства, 4 ноября. Мы  очередной раз будем проводить фестиваль нац.культур. и в очередной раз я мучаюсь с сюжетом праздника - пару раз мы делали классический сценарий песни-стихи-танцы, в прошлом году сделали царя, который встречал заморских гостей.....и все... Бобик сдох)))))))) чем удивлять зрителей в этом году не представляю. Подкиньте идейку для конферанса, плииииииз!!!!!!

----------


## Наташкин

> Мы очередной раз будем проводить фестиваль нац.культур.


Вы так делали? Открытие,(занавес закрыт) на сцене стоят все нации ( в нац. костюмах), которые вы представляете, у каждого в руках национальное блюдо, по очереди говорят приветствие на своём языке, затем спускаются в зал угощают, последний на сцене остается русский, и произносит текст типо того, что нас всех объединяет Россия...(текст побольше пока угощаются) затем и каравай в зал и песню о России.

----------


## любимовка

> и в очередной раз я мучаюсь с сюжетом праздника -


смотря какой сюжет вам нужен(с юмарком или без) и где будет проходить(помещение или улица).когда у нас проводился "Венок дружбы" то проходило это на улице и сюжет был таков:сваты искали невесту для жениха,вот и "объезжали" всех.ну а каждое поселение представляло не только национальность,ну и свадебный обряд данной национальности(это было обговорено заранее т. е. не кто на что горазд,а именно свадьба-обычаи, церемония, игры и т.д.)

----------


## Ivica

> Мы очередной раз будем проводить фестиваль нац.культур.


У нас выставляются национальные павильоны обычно с соответствующим антуражем, обязательно народная кухня и музыкальный номер на своём языке. Гости знакомятся с бытом и укладом народов, угощаются, а мы с удовольствием для них поём, костюм конечно же тоже национальный. У нас в Крыму много народностей. Наш коллектив представляет русскую горницу, нам проще в этом плане. Но всегда в любом городе, где выставляются павильоны, очень много гостей, люди с удовольствием подходят и интересуются.

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! Помогите! Срочно нужно приветствие в 4-6 строках на украинском языке!!!! Может кто с Украины, откликнитесь!!! Завтра надо срочно встретить гостей... :Swoon2:

----------


## v_irina

> Вы так делали? Открытие,(занавес закрыт) на сцене стоят все нации ( в нац. костюмах), которые вы представляете, у каждого в руках национальное блюдо, по очереди говорят приветствие на своём языке, затем спускаются в зал угощают, последний на сцене остается русский, и произносит текст типо того, что нас всех объединяет Россия...(текст побольше пока угощаются) затем и каравай в зал и песню о России.


Нет,так не делали, спасибо за идею! А дальше что по сценарию? Стихи-песни-танцы?

----------


## v_irina

> смотря какой сюжет вам нужен(с юмарком или без) и где будет проходить(помещение или улица).когда у нас проводился "Венок дружбы" то проходило это на улице и сюжет был таков:сваты искали невесту для жениха,вот и "объезжали" всех.ну а каждое поселение представляло не только национальность,ну и свадебный обряд данной национальности(это было обговорено заранее т. е. не кто на что горазд,а именно свадьба-обычаи, церемония, игры и т.д.)


Без разницы с юморком или без, лишь бы с изюминкой!))))) Идея клевая!!спасибо!!! У нас фестиваль проходит в помещении.

----------


## Наташкин

> А дальше что по сценарию? Стихи-песни-танцы?


А дальше можно, по блокам, можно начать с Блока о России, литерат. музыкальная композиция и номер, затем блок национальный, можно блок о своём районе, селе, а завершить весь праздник опять блоком о России.

----------


## v_irina

> смотря какой сюжет вам нужен(с юмарком или без) и где будет проходить(помещение или улица).когда у нас проводился "Венок дружбы" то проходило это на улице и сюжет был таков:сваты искали невесту для жениха,вот и "объезжали" всех.ну а каждое поселение представляло не только национальность,ну и свадебный обряд данной национальности(это было обговорено заранее т. е. не кто на что горазд,а именно свадьба-обычаи, церемония, игры и т.д.)


Вопрос созрел-а чем сюжет заканчивается? Сваты же должны выбрать жениха из представленных национальностей? Здесь же не может победить дружба)))))))

----------


## любимовка

> Вопрос созрел-а чем сюжет заканчивается? Сваты же должны выбрать жениха из представленных национальностей? Здесь же не может победить дружба)))))))


 сваты выбрали невесту для жениха(жених русский-русские выступали последними)как раз и прошел обряд свадьбы.короче)))-все закончилось СВАДЬБОЙ)))-в конце вышли женихи и невесты других наций(пары) и все плавно переросло в показ нац костюмов.далее был заведен один большой хоровод к которому присоединялись все остальные участники и все желающие(у нас проводилось на улице)

----------


## v_irina

> А дальше можно, по блокам, можно начать с Блока о России, литерат. музыкальная композиция и номер, затем блок национальный, можно блок о своём районе, селе, а завершить весь праздник опять блоком о России.


Понятно,спасибо!! :Victory:

----------


## v_irina

> сваты выбрали невесту для жениха(жених русский-русские выступали последними)как раз и прошел обряд свадьбы.короче)))-все закончилось СВАДЬБОЙ)))-в конце вышли женихи и невесты других наций(пары) и все плавно переросло в показ нац костюмов.далее был заведен один большой хоровод к которому присоединялись все остальные участники и все желающие(у нас проводилось на улице)


Масштабно!!!!! А вы не богаты этим сценарием? У нас таких масштабов в отдаленном северном поселке, конечно,нет, просто хотя бы почитать интересно! :Blush2:

----------


## любимовка

> А вы не богаты этим сценарием? , просто хотя бы почитать интересно!


 ирочка.,прости дорогая,всё перерыла-не нашла.это было так давно -компа не было чтоб сохранить электронный вариант сценария-а бумажный где то затерялся.поверь- замуты там никакой нет-были просто юморные диалоги между сватами,женихом ,его родителями перед тем как отправиться к той или иной невесте да в начале и в конце слова ведущих чтобы связать всё воедино.

----------


## v_irina

> ирочка.,прости дорогая,всё перерыла-не нашла.это было так давно -компа не было чтоб сохранить электронный вариант сценария-а бумажный где то затерялся.поверь- замуты там никакой нет-были просто юморные диалоги между сватами,женихом ,его родителями перед тем как отправиться к той или иной невесте да в начале и в конце слова ведущих чтобы связать всё воедино.


Ясно, ну нет,так нет)))) но за клевую идею все равно спасибо!

----------


## любимовка

> но за клевую идею все равно спасибо!


 чем смогла)))))

----------


## СпиридоноваЕлена

Девочки, не нашла тему "День учителя"! Подскажите, есть ли такая вообще! Если нет, то очень хотелось бы создать, обменяться материалами. Мы каждый год проводим в ДК церемонию чествования, выворачиваемся наизнанку. Уже все труднее становится удивлять чем-то!

----------


## Наташкин

> Девочки, не нашла тему "День учителя"!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2543955

----------


## Культработник профа

Всем доброго дня! В помощи с написанием сценариев обращайтесь!  :Ok:  

Я в свою очередь тоже хочу попросить помощи. Подскажите, пожалуйста, нормативные акты, законы, положения по организации культурно-досуговой деятельности. Нужно писать обоснование для создания базы материально-технических ресурсов досуга.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Культработник профа*,

Здесь  очень много материала. Посмотрите. Может быть там есть то, что вам нужно.

----------


## IEvanescence

Девочки, и снова я к вам... Ищу хоть какие-то конкурсы к игровой  программе на осеннюю тематику для 4-5 классов.

----------


## Elen2

> Ищу хоть какие-то конкурсы к игровой  программе на осеннюю тематику для 4-5 классов.


здесь частушки осенние
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4697632
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4699019
здесь очень хороший сборник по осени.много отличных сценариев и соответственно игр,,скачать бесплатно,30 сек рекламы и качайте.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4700191

Игры на детском осеннем празднике.  (с форума и инета)
Unhidden Content - Enjoy The View!

 СОБЕРИ ШИШКИ!
 В игре участвуют два человека. Они берут по корзине в руки. На пол рассыпаются 10 - 12 шишек. По сигналу дети начинают собирать их в свои корзинки. Выигрывает тот, кто соберет больше шишек. 


 СОРТИРУЕМ ОВОЩИ!
 Играют два человека. В одной стороне зала стоят два ведра, в которых перемешаны морковь и картофель. Каждый ребенок по сигналу бежит с корзиной к ведру и выбирает либо морковь, либо картофель в свою корзину и возвращается назад. Кто быстрее выполнит задание, тот и победил. 


 НАКОРМИ ДРУГА!
 В игре можно использовать яблоки или морковку. Двое играющих садятся на стульчики друг проив друга. Им завязывают глаза и дают по яблоку. Они начинают кормить друг друга. Выигрывает тот, кто быстрее съел яблоко. 


 СОБЕРИ СОРНЯКИ!
 В игре участвуют 3 человека. По залу рассыпают бумажные вьюны, васильки и листья одуванчика. Детям дают по ведерку. По сигналу они должны собрать сорняки в ведра: один — вьюны, другой листья, третий — васильки. Побеждает ребенок, выполнивший задание быстрее других. 


 СОБЕРИ ЛИСТОЧКИ!
 В игре участвуют 2 ребенка. На 2 подносах лежат по 1 кленовому листочку, разрезанному на части. По команде дети под музыку собирают по частям листочек. Побеждает тот, кто первый составит листочек из разрозненных частичек.

 СОБЕРИ ЛОЖКОЙ КАРТОШКУ!
 В игре участвуют по два человека. На пол рассыпают 6—8 картофелин. У каждого ребенка корзинка и деревянная ложка. По сигналу надо собирать картошку ложкой, по одной штуке, и класть ее в корзинку. Побеждает ребенок, собравший больше картошки за определенное время. 


 ПЕРЕЙДИ ЛУЖУ В КАЛОШАХ!
 Участвуют по два ребенка. "Лужа" — ковер в центре зала. По сигналу дети надевают калоши и бегут с одного конца ковра до другого и обратно. Побеждает тот, кто прибежит быстрее. 


 ПЕРЕВЕЗИ С ПОЛЯ УРОЖАЙ!
 В одной стороне зала стоят 2 грузовика, в другой стороне на пол раскладывают муляжи лука, огурцов, помидоров, свеклы и картофеля, по 2 штуки каждого. В игре участвуют по двое. По сигналу они везут грузовики на противоположную сторону зала, заполняют их овощами и возвращаются назад. Выигрывает тот, кто быстрее справится с заданием.
 Более сложный вариант: перевозить по одному овощу. 


 ПАРОВОЗИК
 В ней участвуют две команды. На полу разложены бутафорские грибы. По сигналу команды змейкой обегают грибы по "извилистой тропинке" (каждый ребенок держится за плечи впереди стоящего). Считается победителем та команда, которая:
 — не уронила ни один гриб;
 — не потеряла ни одного участника;
 — быстрее оказалась у финиша. 


 ФРУКТЫ НА ВЕРЕВОЧКЕ
 У противоположной стены зала ставят две стойки с натянутой между ними веревкой. На веревку за палочки привязаны яблоки и груши. Ребенку завязывают глаза. Он должен дойти до стоек, срезать ножницами любой плод и угадать его на ощупь.
 НАЗОВИ, ЧТО ЭТО?
 Дети встают в круг, в центре круга - водящий с мячом. Он бросает мяч любому ребенку и говорит одно из слов: "Овощ", "Ягода" или "Фрукт". Ребенок, поймав мяч, быстро называет соответственно знакомый ему овощ, ягоду или фрукт. Кто ошибся - выходит из игры. 


 ЧЕГО НЕ ХВАТАЕТ?
 На планшете нарисованы фрукты в несколько рядов (например: яблоко, груша, апельсин). В каждом ряду фрукты расположены в разном порядке. Ведущая закрывает в любом ряду любой фрукт и спрашивает: «Чего не хватает?» Дети должны назвать фрукт, который закрыт. Варианты: вместо фруктов - овощи, ягоды, грибы, листья деревьев. 


 СОБЕРИ ГРИБЫ!
 Играют по двое. Каждому участнику дают пустую корзинку. На полу лежат силуэты грибов. Дети берут по очереди силуэт гриба, называют любой гриб, который знают, и кладут в корзинку. Выигрывает тот, кто больше «собрал» грибов. 


 СЪЕШЬ ЯБЛОКО!
 Два добровольца из родителей держат веревку, на которой висят привязанные яблоки. В игре участвуют по 2 ребенка. Им предлагают съесть по яблоку, висящему на веревке, не касаясь его руками. Кто быстрее? 


 РЕПКА
 Участвуют две команды по 6 детей. Это - дед, бабка, Жучка, внучка, кошка и мышка. У противоположной стены зала 2 стульчика. На каждом стульчике сидит "репка" - ребенноки в шапочке с изображением репки. Игру начинает дед. По сигналу он бежит к "репке", обегает ее и возвращается, за него цепляется (берет его за талию) бабка, и они продолжают бег вдвоем, вновь огибают "репку" и бегут назад, затем к ним присоединяется внучка и т. д. В конце игры за мышку цепляется «репка». Выигрывает та команда, которая быстре вытянула «репку».

 КУРОЧКИ И ПЕТУШКИ.
 Три пары в течение одной минуты собирают зерна (фасоль, горох, тыквенные семечки), разбросанные на полу. Побеждают те, кто больше собрал.


 ЧТО ЭТО ЗА ОВОЩИ?
 С завязанными глазами играющие должны по вкусу определить овощи, которые им предлагают.


 ПОСАДИ И СОБЕРИ УРОЖАЙ!
 Оборудование: 8 обручей, 2 ведра, 4-5 картофелин, 2 лейки.
 Участвуют 2 команды по 4 человека.
 1-й участник «пашет землю» (кладет обручи).
 2-й участник «сажает картошку» (кладет картошку в обруч).
 3-й участник «поливает картошку» (обегает каждый обруч с лейкой).
 4-й участник «убирает урожай» (собирает картофель в ведро).
 Побеждает более быстрая команда.


 НАРИСУЙ ГОРОХ!
 Играющий должен с завязанными глазами нарисовать горошины так, чтобы они не выходили за линию стручка.


 РАЗГРУЗИ МАШИНУ!
 Детям предлагается разгрузить «машины» с «овощами». Машины ставят у одной стены, а напротив них у другой стены помещают две корзины. Около корзин встают по одному игроку и по сигналу бегут к машинам. Переносить овощи можно по одной штуке. Овощи должны быть во всех машинах одинаковые как по количеству, так и по объему. Затем другие участники могут «нагружать» машины; В этом случае игроки встают у машин, по сигналу бегут к корзинам и переносят овощи в машины. Машинами могут быть коробки, стулья; овощами — кегли, кубики и т. п.


 ПУГАЛО
 Звучит музыкальное сопровождение. Дети, каждый из которых "пугало", выходят на середину зала и разводят руки в стороны. Если ведущий говорит: «Воробей!», то надо махать руками. Если ведущий говорит: «Ворона!» — надо хлопать в ладоши. 


 ГРИБНИК
 У водящего ("грибника") завязаны глаза. Дети-грибы бегают по залу. Если попадается «мухомор», дети кричат: «Не бери!» Побеждает тот, кто за определенное время «соберет» больше «грибов». 


 КОТ В МЕШКЕ
 Надо определить наощупь овощ или фрукт, не вынимая его из мешочка. 


 КЛЕНОВЫЙ ЛИСТОЧЕК
 В игре участвуют два ребенка. На 2 подносах лежат по 1 кленовому листочку, разрезанному на части. По команде дети под музыку собирают по частям листочек. Побеждает тот, кто первый составит листочек из разрозненных частичек. 


 УГАДАЙКА
 В чашке лежат кусочки разных овощей или фруктов. Ребенку завязывают глаза и он должен по вкусу определить, что это.

*Осенняя сказка "Репка",*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4697961

для того ,чтобы видеть  в теме ,что выставлено,напишите что-то.

----------


## IEvanescence

Спасибо, Елена))) помогло)))

----------


## v_irina

Коллеги! Может кто знает какие-нибудь заочные конкурсы театральных постановок? чтобы не пришлось вывозить коллектив. Перерыла интернет - не нашла.... У нас на Ямале проводится конкурс любительских театральных коллективов "Ямальская рампа", но почему-то организаторы не учли, что  поселки наЯмли находятся за сотни километров от места проведения и выехать всем коллективом туда практически не возможно. Позиционирцуют организаторы конкурс как окружной, а на деле наверняка получается, что это чисто городской конкурс для нескольких коллективов. А так хочется поучаствовать где-нибудь, у нас такой хороший коллектив!

----------


## Натали5

Девочки!!! Срочно!!! Есть у кого-нить хороший пролог к дню сельхозработника? Везде куда ни глянь-одни стихи... Хочется покреативить...

----------


## любимовка

здравствуйте коллеги.может кто сталкивался с написанием учебно-методического проекта ?подкиньте идейку

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки!!! Срочно!!! Есть у кого-нить хороший пролог к дню сельхозработника? Везде куда ни глянь-одни стихи... Хочется покреативить...


На моем сайте есть театрализованные заставки к блокам 
http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче...яйства/

----------


## Натали5

Рамоновна, спасибо! На Вашем сайте есть хорошие картинки для баннера на сельхоз.тему, а сохранить у меня их почему-то не получается. Можно ли попросить их сбросить мне на электронку?

----------


## Тёка

Не найдется ли у кого-нибудь минусовки  песни  Л. Лещенко "Мы - единое целое"

----------


## Тёка

Снимаю свою просьбу ,помогли в музыкальном разделе,спасибо LABUH LEON

----------


## Светлана sun

Дорогие форумчане, помогите, пожалуйста с материалом к праздничному мероприятию, посвященному Дню Московской области. может кто-то готовил. буду благодарна за помощь!

----------


## Таташенька

Здравствуйте,может что делаю не так,извините,я тут новенькая. Помогите со сценарием ко дню сельского хозяйства. Там награждение,это как всегда,но хотелось бы интересную "шапку",может переделка сказки... Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Здравствуйте,может что делаю не так,извините,я тут новенькая. Помогите со сценарием ко дню сельского хозяйства. Там награждение,это как всегда,но хотелось бы интересную "шапку",может переделка сказки... Помогите пожалуйста!


СЦЕНАРИЙ
 театрализованной презентации Краснояружского Района
«СИМВОЛЫ БЕЛГОРОДЧИНЫ»

Звучит песня «Величальная»  на сцену выходит народный  коллектив «Родные напевы», Становятся  группами  на экране проекция Мельница.
1.	Эх, над щедрой землей
Над родной стороной
Величальная 
Разливается
2.	Над цветами лесов,
По просторам полей,
Добрый край наш родной
Вечно славиться
3.	Бесконечная ширь 
Белгородской души
Где всегда живет
Мать святая Русь.
Звучит проигрыш на проигрыше выходит на центр сцены Мать – Земля. На видео природа  Краснояружского края. и на последней строчке песни  пшеничное поле.
4.	Пусть прольется рекой
Над великой землей
Славный край родной
Белогорье Мое!
Мать-Земля обращается к участникам коллектива. 
на видео презентации пшеничное поле в верхнем правом углу наш герб.

Мать –Земля. За ратный труд и за мозолистые руки,
За душу полную добра –
Примите колос золотой пшеницы!
И хлеба полны закрома!

Мать –Земля раздает искусственные колоски  всем участникам хора.

Участник 1. Без труда не может быть чистой и радостной жизни!
УЧАСТНИК 2. Счастье достается тому, кто много трудиться!
УЧАСТНИК 3. А  чтобы урожая добиться нужно, как следует потрудиться!
УЧАСТНИК 4. Да каждому колоску поклониться и каждое полюшко обойти!
УЧАСТНИК 5. И радостно в поле работать, когда урожай щедрый собираешь! 

Участники хора расступаются.  во время хореографической композиции видео сбор урожая, склад в котором лежит насыпью зерно.
Звучит музыка на сценической площадке хореографическая композиция «Сбор урожая!»
на экране фото мельница.

УЧАСТНИК 5.  Щедра Матушка-Земля, за любовь нашу и доброе к ней отношение.  Благодаря этому процветает и развивается наша сторонка, наш Краснояружский край! 

На экране видео мельницы с крутящимися лопастями.

УЧАСТНИК 1.  Символ нашего района ветряная  мельница, которая всех радушно встречает на краснояружской земле.
УЧАСТНИК 3.  Ты крутись, крутись моя мельница,  будет славная мука.
УЧАСТНИК 4. А из этой  вот муки будут вкусны пироги!

Музыка меняется, на сцену выскакивает маленький мельник!

МАЛЕНЬКИЙ МЕЛЬНИК.  Полны закрома яружские –
                                                     Будут  пироги, да пряники вкусные!   
                                                     Вот  идет к нам Барыня,
                                                     Хлебная сударыня !
Выходит Барыня.

БАРЫНЯ. Щедра  ты наша мельница,
                    Мельница-вертельница.
                    Полны закрома муки, напекла я пироги.
                    А калачи золотисты - горячи! 
                    Вот он пышный  каравай, только рот не разевай!
                    И ватрушки и лепешки, булки вкусны, съешь до крошки.
                    Приглашаем к нам  гостей, 
                    Со всех знатных волостей!

Все участники остаются на сцене. Хор исполняет песню «Наш Краснояружский край».  Солистка Ю. Мисюра.    Автор Рубаненко ЛЮБОВЬ Анатольевна

----------

Костенко Окс (25.07.2018)

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Это была презентация района её вполне можно сделать как пролог на сельхоз.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Добрый день! Скажите пожалуйста кто нибудь делал день комсомола, 29 октября нужно сделать грандиозный праздник. Сценарный план таков. Открываем заседание ВЛКСМ, поздравление от пионеров, далее демонстрация, потом сбор на субботник, живой микрофон(воспоминания) далее закрываем собрание и исполняем песню Пахмутовой и Добронравова (...и Ленин такой молодой и партия впереди) буду рада любому материалу и видео и презентация всему и тексты речевок... выручайте

----------


## Ivica

> буду рада любому материалу


Не знаю, пригодится или нет, но в издательстве "Московский рабочий" за 1959 год выпущен сборник русских частушек, удалось найти и комсомольские, которые пела молодёжь с энтузиазмом в те времена. Может у вас будет момент агитбригады, тогда они точно будут уместны.

Ты играй, гармонь, со свистом,
Не ударю в грязь лицом,
Буду честным комсомольцем 
И решительным бойцом.

Ой, подруга дорогая,
Давай жить по-новому,
Помнить подвиг Кошевого
И Ульяну Громову.

Сколько ёлочек зелёных,
Сколько веточек в саду,
Сколько нас уже готовых
К обороне и труду.

Кто б откуда не пришёл
Мы встречаем с ласками,
Жить-то нам как хорошо
С песнями и плясками!

С неба звёздочка упала,
На глазах рассеялась,
Комсомольская бригада 
Первая отсеялась.

Много дров у нас в лесу,
Много и кустарников,
Не бери пример с лентяев,
А бери с ударников.

Голубые мои глазки,
Я ещё поголублю.
Я девчонка-комсомолка,
Я механика люблю.

Суховей, суховей,
Удирай поскорей.
Комсомольцы идут,
Дружно песни поют.
(И здесь песню боевую классную вставить!)

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Класс большое спасибо!!! Оставляю то что у меня получилось посмотрите, почитайте. И комментируйте пож-та!!!!
СЦЕНАРИЙ
Вечер –воспоминаний посвященный 95 летней дате рождения Комсомола
« СЛАВА ТЕБЕ, РОДНОЙ КОМСОМОЛ, В ДЕНЬ ТВОЕГО РОЖДЕНИЯ»

Звучит музыка на сцене  бюст Ленина на заднике слева 1918 год  с другой стороны 2013 год. Стоит стол президиума  за ним сидит ведущий праздника.  На видео заставка 95 лет со дня рождения Комсомола. 

ВЕД 1.   Товарищи, ровно 95 лет назад открылся первый Всесоюзный Ленинский коммунистический Союз молодёжи.   Молодежь того времени развивали и стремились приблизить светлое будущее. Дорогие товарищи, сегодня среди нас есть Комсомольцы они повсюду, где бы вы ни были вы  встречаете их.  Этих людей объединяло одно: преданность идеалам Ленинской партии, советский патриотизм и глубокая убежденность   решимость и энергия , беззаветное служение Родине. Драгоценное достояние Ленинского Комсомола, маяк и ориентир Современной молодежи. 

ВЕД 2. «Мне хотелось бы сегодня побеседовать на тему о том, каковы основные задачи Союза коммунистической молодежи и в связи с этим -  каковы должны быть организации.  Надо чтобы все работали по одному общему плану, на общей земле, на общих фабриках и заводах и по общему порядку. Коммунистический союз молодежи только тогда оправдает  свое звание, что он есть Союз коммунистического молодого поколения, если он каждый шаг своего учения, воспитания, образования связывает с участием в общей борьбе всех трудящихся против эксплуататоров. Наш союз должен быть ударной группой, которая во всякой работе оказывает свою помощь, проявляет свою инициатив, свой почин»  (В.М.Лавров, 2008).

ВЕД 1. Именно так сказал в своем обращении Владимир Ильич Ленин.

Свет в зале гаснет, на видео история становления ВЛКСМ. После видео без объявления  под гитару на сцену выходит  Рубаненко Николай исполняет песню «Как молоды мы были». На песню видеоряд.

1.	 Н. Рубаненко «Как молоды мы были»


Муз. Александры Пахмутовой
сл. Николая Добронравова

Оглянись, незнакомый прохожий,
Мне твой взгляд неподкупный знаком
Может, я это, только моложе -
Не всегда мы себя узнаём.

припев:
Ничто на земле не проходит бесследно,
И юность ушедшая всё же бессмертна.
Как молоды мы были,
Как молоды мы были,
Как искреннe любили,
Как верили в себя.

Нас тогда без усмешек встречали
Все цветы на дорогах земли,
Мы друзей за ошибки прощали,
Лишь измены простить не могли.

припев:

Первый тайм мы уже отыграли
И одно лишь сумели понять:
Чтоб тебя на земле не теряли,
Постарайся себя не терять.

припев: 

В небесах отгорели зарницы,
И в сердцах утихает гроза.
Не забыть нам любимые лица,
Не забыть нам родные глаза.

припев:


ВЕД 1. Товарищи, через несколько минут начнется праздничная демонстрация  посвященная Дню Рождению Комсомола. Все готово к началу торжества. В зале Комсомольцы - рабочие и трудящиеся, передовики производства, отличники учебы.

Свет в зале.

ВЕД 2. Внимание товарищи на трибуну поднимаются руководитель партии и правительства. Присутствующие в зале горячо приветствуют главу администрации Краснояружского района Валерия Николаевича Бурбу и заместителя главы по социальной политике Виктория Александровна Мовчан.

(В ЗАЛЕ АПЛОДИРУЮТ)

Выступление, поздравление.

 После выступления главы и зам.главы. Звучат фанфары, Валерий Николаевич и  В.А. спускаются в зал.

Звучит марш энтузиастов. На сцену выходят 7 человек с портретом Ленина, флагом  и транспарантами:  «Молодые строители коммунизма! Вперед, к новым успехам в труде и учебе!».  На видео демонстрация того времени.  В это время через зал  выходят Старшеклассники 10 класс около 20 человек с шарами, флагами, транспарантами и лозугами: Партия сказала: «Надо!» Комсомол ответил: «Есть!», «Даём сверх плана!», «Мир отстояли - мир защитим!» « На работу - с радостью, а с работы - с гордостью!» «Наукой опыт умножая, твори громаду урожая!» они проходят через зал и уходят в дискозал. Далее за ними идет хореография, прейдя на сцену, они исполняют Хореографическую Композицию «Славянский круг». На видео заставка 95 лет со дня рождения Комсомола.
2.	Хореографический коллектив «Эксклюзив» рук. М.Косинова «Славянский круг»
Во время выступления хореографии. В зале стоят старшеклассники с флагами, среди них стоит сводный хор. Звучит марш авиаторов. Видео клип марш авиаторов. На сцену выходит Сводных хор Блок народных песен. 
3.	Блок народных песен. (Илек-Пеньковка, Репяховка, Родные напевы)

После исполнения народных песен все уходят и  7 человек с портретом Ленина, флагом  и транспарантом:  «Молодые строители коммунизма! Вперед, к новым успехам в труде и учебе!». 
На видео заставка 95 лет со дня рождения Комсомола.


ВЕД 1. Товарищи, сегодня с докладом о жизни Комсомольца на трибуну выходит председатель совета ветеранов войны и труда Надежда Константиновна Дебелая, 
_______________________________ Валентина Николаевна Богданова.

глава городского поселения поселок Красная Яруга Юрий Васильевич Лапкин.
Варвара Георгиевна Трифонова.

Выступление. Воспоминание, теплые душевные слова.

ВЕД 1.  Товарищи в этот торжественный день  мы не можем не вспомнить о тех, кто ковал Победу, о героях Великой Отечественной Войны. Зоя Космодемьянская нельзя не вспомнить о героическом подвиге Виктора Талалихина, который совершил первый ночной таран – это особенная смелость летчика, на грани самопожертвования. Горячая закалка, которую получает человек в юности, - это на всю жизнь. 

ВЕД 2. В начале Великой Отечественной войны Макар Мазай, оставшийся в оккупированном Мариуполе, попал в руки фашистов. Он  отверг предложение немцев запустить их завод по выплавке стали, за что подвергся истязаниям.  Клавдии Назаровой организовала подпольную организацию, в задачи которой входили организация сопротивления оккупантам, распространение сводок Совинформбюро и разведка. Сведения о действиях оккупантов передавались в партизанский отряд, и партизаны наносили точные удары по оккупантам. 

ВЕД 1. Много можно говорить о настоящих Комсомольцах о их подвиге, и о главной цели, которая благодаря всем усилиям была достигнута – это Победа.  Мы успешно выполнили поставленные цели и задачи и обещаем, быть достойными  наследниками славы героев.

ВЕД 2.	Мой друг, вспоминаем мы снова и снова,
Корчагина Павку и Любу Шевцову.
И с ними в строю мы встречаем рассветы
Идем мы вперед по просторам планеты.
ВЕД 1. Пули нас обжигали
Солнце жгло и мороз.
Насмерть парни стояли
У родимых берез.
НХС.



Звучит музыка Свиридова «Время вперед!»
На сцену выходит парень в спецовке. На видео стройка из сов. фильмов.

ПАРЕНЬ В РАБОЧЕЙ ОДЕЖДЕ.  Вот я сейчас расскажу о том как я провел свои каникулы. И пусть только кто попробует усомниться в правдивости сказанного.  Я точно знаю, сколько бы времени ни прошло, я буду всегда помнить свой первый рабочий день, первую целину. Первым делом я испугался: На этой голой, как горизонт, земле  нам предстояло построить целую улицу. И довольно в короткое время. Но когда наш мастер Боря Алиев по старой  целинной традиции забил первый  кол и работа закипела,  думать об этом времени не осталось.

Музыка усиливается.  На сцену выходят ребята в спецодеждах, выстраиваются в цепочку, к ним присоединяется и парень в раб.одежде. из-за кулис передают бутафорские кирпичи, они движутся по цепочке.

ПАРЕНЬ В РАБОЧЕЙ ОДЕЖДЕ.(Принимая и передавая кирпичи, которые складывают аккуратно в штабель) Ровно через пять минут наша бригада вызвала на соревнование соседнюю. И победила! Мы закончили рыть траншею раньше всех. Шли назад, еле передвигая ноги. Оглянувшись на пять построенных буквально за несколько часов сараев, я вспомнил, что утром здесь было пусто. Строительство коробки первого дома было почти окончено.
Все выпрямляются, отряхиваются. Затем кладут руки друг другу на плечи.
Парень выходит на центр сцены. Звучит стройотрядовская  или студенческая.

ПАРЕНЬ В РАБОЧЕЙ ОДЕЖДЕ. Вторая неделя июля. Работа – шпаклевка домов. Кругом горы стекловаты. Жарко. Будущее хозяева приходили посмотреть на нашу работу, одобрительно кивали головой. Улицу назвали «Студенческая». Ведь меня с собой взяли в Казахстан бойцы строительного отряда  Белгородского института Культуры.

На сцену выходит Девочка в школьной форме- старшеклассница. Парни остаются на сцене. Смотрят на девочек.

ДЕВОЧКА.  Они строили.  Да трудно никто не спорит. А попробуйте бороться с равнодушием, черствостью! Нам все время твердят о том, что нужно быть добрыми, любить детей, природу. Я решила, что это все можно делать, только совершая что-то конкретное ощутимое, один-два раза в неделю я смогу ухаживать за детьми из дома ребенка.

На сцену выходят девочки со свертками в руках, игрушками.

ДЕВОЧКА 2. Мы убедились в том, что работа  воспитательниц очень трудна. Наша помощь оказалась вовсе не лишней. Мы установили график, собирали одежду, приносили еду для ребят.

Звучит песня «Комсомольцы добровольцы» исполняет вок. трио «Квартал» .

Во время песни кирпичи передают по цепочке назад за кулисы. Девочки стоят с тюками.  После песни все уходят за кулисы на сцену выходят ведущие.  На видео  заставка.


Звучит пионерский гимн. На сцену выходят  дети в пионерских галстуках.   
В зал по обе стороны выходят пионеры.

РЕБЕНОК 1. По всем городам  и тысячам сел 
Трубите, ветры осенние: 
ВСЕ: Салют тебе, родной комсомол,
В день твоего рождения!
РЕБЕНОК 2. Дорогой побед и открытий 
За партией твердо ты шел!
РЕБЕНОК3. Рабочий
РЕБЕНОК 4. солдат 
РЕБЕНОК 5. Хлебороб
РЕБЕНОК 6. Строитель 
ВСЕ: Ленинский комсомол.

РЕБЕНОК 1.Какое счастье быть с тобою рядом в след за грядущим шагать.
РЕБЕНОК2. Спасибо Комсомол, бессменный наш вожатый за то, что учишь жить, работать, побеждать!

Муз. отбивка «Взвейтесь кострами синие»

РЕБЕНОК 3.Есть традиция добрая
В комсомольской семье:
Раньше думай о Родине,
А потом о себе.
РЕБЕНОК 4. Пионеры говорят,
Комсомол – наш старший брат.
А ребятам – октярятам 
Комсомол  дороже брата!
РЕБЕНОК 5. И секрет откроем вам 
В комсомоле очень много, 
наших пап и наших мам!
РЕБЕНОК 1.И поэтому так рады 
Все ребята октябрята, 
Передать вам поздравленья  
ВСЕ.  С Комсомольским день рожденьем!

На последних словах дети поднимают вверх объемные буквы  «С днем рождения!»

НОМЕР НХС от детей

ВЕД 2. Шли годы, менялись поколения. И всё это время комсомольцы были на самых ответственных участках работы, в гуще самых интересных событий. В городе строится ДК и комсомольцы берут строительство и оборудование под свой контроль. Сами строят стадион, и сами же потом на нём организуют спартакиады и праздники. 

ВЕД 1. Комсомол – это наша юность, прекрасная сама по себе; потому что комсомол – это друзья, верные и преданные; потому что комсомол – это желание сделать мир чище и радостней. И очень важно, практически все присутствующие в зале комсомольцы не растеряли все перечисленные качества. Это не просто слова, эта наша история, это процветание нашей страны.

ВЕД 2. Это не просто слова это положительный опыт, который перерос в Российский союз Молодежи.  
(ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О СОЮЗЕ МОЛОДЕЖИ)

На сцену выходит духовой оркестр.

ВЕД 1. Время подвигов пламенных
Не уйдет в забытье.
Жизнью честной и правильной
Славим имя свое.
ВЕД 2. С ног валились усталые,
Промерзали насквозь,
Но Магнитку поставили,
Возвели Комсомольск.
Духовой оркестр. 
1.	Инструментал

На сцену выходят все участники концерта. На видео тест песни.
Солист Г. Ткаченко 
2.	Неба утреннего стяг.

----------


## Ivica

> « СЛАВА ТЕБЕ, РОДНОЙ КОМСОМОЛ, В ДЕНЬ ТВОЕГО РОЖДЕНИЯ»


Ну чисто советский сценарий конца 80-х годов, всё выстроено по законам того времени. Удивительно только одно, КАК эта тема оказалась у вас востребованной? Тут на развлекательные мероприятия проблема собрать народ, а на торжественное заседание и подавно. У вас и пионеры настоящие будут? Современным школьникам совсем непросто передать искренний задор и блеск глаз в песнях и речёвках того времени.

----------


## вокся

> Современным школьникам совсем непросто передать искренний задор и блеск глаз в песнях и речёвках того времени.


Сейчас тоже нахожусь в процессе написания сценария ко Дню комсомола... Так боязно не превратить это мероприятие в какую-то пародию на советское время((( Нам заказали сценарий в форме заседания/съезда с произнесениями речей и выступлениями пионеров((( Взрыв мозга( Опять же есть два лагеря и среди бывших комсомольцев. Одни - это те, кто просто платил взносы и был вынужден сидеть на собраниях. Другие - те, кто относился , скажем так, к комсомольской элите... Лично для меня - сложное мероприятие((( 




> Звучит музыка Свиридова «Время вперед!»
> На сцену выходит парень в спецовке. На видео стройка из сов. фильмов.
> 
> ПАРЕНЬ В РАБОЧЕЙ ОДЕЖДЕ.  Вот я сейчас расскажу о том


Этот момент выделила бы особо. Кажется, что кривых ухмылок не будет в зале... Прям понравился этот эпизод.
А еще спасибо за то, что, казалось бы, лежало на поверхности))) "Как молоды мы были") Можно такой шикарный видео/фото ряд сделать) Спасибо) :Yes4:

----------


## Ivica

> Лично для меня - сложное мероприятие(((


Я вообще с трудом представляю КАК его можно провести! Можно на совесть подготовить всех участников мероприятия, но публику! Совершенно не все готовы на полном серьёзе восприимать происходящее на сцене по этой теме. Я с глубоким уважением отношусь к комсомольскому периоду, это моя юность, но мне кажется, что сейчас просто невозможно донести даже похожесть настроения того времени. Удачи вам, девочки! Может ещё какие идеи возникнут. Мы, помнится, перестроения разные на сцене любили, в красных косынках и в каждой руке по красному флажку. Несколько человек выходило на сцену и фигуры разные изображали под монтаж литературный. А ещё речёвку помню понерскую из лагеря, может у вас там пионерский выход будет.

Командир отряда: Мы идём одна семья!
Все: Ты и я! Ты и я!
Команлир отряда: Запевают песню звонко!
Все: И мальчишки, и девчонки!
Командир отряда: Кто друзья?
Все: Мы-друзья! Нас водой разлить нельзя!
Командир отряда: Наш девиз!
Все: Дружба!
Командир отряда: Наш пароль!
Все: Дружба!
Командир отряда: Кто друзья?
Все: Мы-друзья! Пионерская семья!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Девочки отвечаю на все вопросы сразу. Все мероприятия мы делаем для нашего руководства, т.к. они все бывшие комсомольцы то это им родное. дети пару лет назад у нас принимались в пионеры на день пионерии, поэтому красные галстучки будут, и сейчас , а это не маловажно в школе дети в школьной форме.Поэтому если учесть что мероприятие районное нашим руководством будут собраны все силы для его проведения. По району летом висят разные флаги, будем на демонстрации  задействовать их. А еще к дню комсомола по школам собираются принимать в Российский союз молодежи, и на сцене в этот день будут приняты около 10 человек самых самых. Надеюсь у меня все получиться так как я это написала и вижу. 
Причем *парень в спецовке* это отрывок из спектакля того времени, брошюра называется самодеятельный театр, просто была на седьмом небе от счастья когда ее нашла.  Песню как молоды мы были поет свекр непередаваемо.   Вокся, для меня тоже это было очень сложно пока не собрала себя в кулак и не перелопатила кучу всего материала.  Творческий процесс пока в плане написания сценария закончен ждем утверждения сценария. А задача была для меня такой окунуться вто время,чтобы присутствующие в зале почувствовали дух того времени и может кто взгрустнул, а кто и поплакал.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLvX22gjYhE А это свекр

----------


## вокся

Девочки. Просьба личного характера...ЧЕрез 2 недели у моего свекра юбилей. 90 лет)))) Дедушка-живчик) На охоту мотается (очень переживает, что не может уже делать это на лыжах, и приходится ездить на машине с братом), ведет активную работу по патриотическому воспитанию молодежи, недавно получил Губернаторскую премию как педагог-ветеран, нас всех уму-разуму учит, отлично рисует, занимается огородом... Вот такой вот дедуля) Собирает родню в баре) 
Как мы его будем поздравляь - знаю. По принципу "40 Оскаров". Только будет их 90. Но хочется слово Оскар заменить на что-то более русское что-ли...на что-то более подходящее к 90-летнему дедушке.... Может, кто-то что-то сможет подсказать? Надо презентацию доделывать, а названия и эмблемы мероприятия пока нет(((

----------


## Рамоновна

> "40 Оскаров"


40 Богатырей? 40 Красных Звезд? 40 Лавровых венков/веток? 40  Орденов/медалей? 40 залпов салюта? ну понесло....не туда?

----------


## вокся

*Рамоновна*, СПАСИБО!!!!! Ну ведь все же просто было! 9Орденов! На его груди нет только этих 9 орденов)))) Спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Добрый день, подскажите как у вас проходят престольные праздники, дни поселка! Есть ли награжденные по каким  номинациям вы чествуете людей, хочеться уйти от этого как-то отблагодарить по-чествовать, а никак? Может кто что подскажет?

----------


## Мармар

[QUOTE=Ivica;4728147]Я вообще с трудом представляю КАК его можно провести! Можно на совесть подготовить всех участников мероприятия, но публику! Совершенно не все готовы на полном серьёзе восприимать происходящее на сцене по этой теме. Я с глубоким уважением отношусь к комсомольскому периоду, это моя юность, но мне кажется, что сейчас просто невозможно донести даже похожесть настроения того времени. 

О мероприятии по  ВЛКСМ

Этот госзаказ мероприятия по ВЛКСМ спущен всем из Москвы. Самое главное определить для какой аудитории делаете мероприятие? Мы берем школьников 14 - 16 лет. Это возраст бывших комсомольцев. Далее где будите проводить? В зале, на улице? Это разные формы мероприятия. Я провожу в зале по форме встреча поколений "Молодежные организации. Вчера и сегодня". Ваша задача донести до подростков, что всегда и во все времена молодежные организации были, есть и будут. На этом надо ставить акцент, иначе ваши стихи никто слушать не будет. Через директора школы надо пригласить детей и будет целевая аудитория. патриотическое воспитание сейчас востребовано в школе. Если заинтересовало, могу кинуть сценарий.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Добрый день! Это будет проводиться в зале, аудитория будет и бывшие комсомольцы и молодежь сегодняшнего времени, которую будут принимать в РСМ!

----------


## Мармар

Я поняла, что у вас есть молодежная организация и вы будете принимать на мероприятии детей в ее ряды?

Уважаемые коллеги, скоро декада СОС наверняка все проводят мероприятия. Делюсь авторским сценарием.

Сценарий
 Молодежной дискотеки
 «МОСТ»


 Звучит фнг. Сцена зала оформлена в черно – белых тонах: левая – белая, правая – черная, между ними мост, перила моста состоят из расшифровки заглавных букв «МОСТ» - Молодежь, Остановит, СПИД. Творчеством. По обе стороны стоят урны. 
 Перед входом в зал стоит большая урна, куда молодежь бросает сигареты и получает входной билет - банку сока, которая в конце вечера является фантом для голосования. Звучит фнг. На сцену выходит имидж – студии «Энканто» идет дефиле «Черное - белое».

 Ведущая 1: Всем привет! 

 Ведущая 2: Центр Досуга молодежи приветствует самую активную и позитивную молодежь на нашей дискотеке «МОСТ».

 Ведущая 1: Слово «мост» в русском языке имеет много смысловых значений. 

 Ведущая 2: Ты совершенно права, но наш «Мост» расшифровывается просто – Молодежь Остановит СПИД творчеством. Сегодня мы заявляем о начале движения молодежного проекта «Будущее России – это мы!».

 Ведущая 1: Эстафету акции подхватывает рок – фестиваль, который пройдет в ЦДМ 31 января. Любителей уличных танцев в стилях Хип – хоп, Диско, Техно, Брейк – данс, мы ждем 28 февраля на фестивале Street Dance культуры. 

 Ведущая 2: Второй этап пройдет в марте, его откроет Молодежный Вернисаж. Мы приглашаем креативную молодежь, на искусство Боди – Арта, где имидж – студии «Энканто», продемонстрирует дефиле. А художник этого направления искусства свой проведет мастер – класс. Но это еще не все – мы предлагаем всей молодежи города принять участие в акции «Сделай город чистым», которая пройдет в апреле.

 Ведущая 1: А на третий этап нашего проекта, который состоится в конце мая, мы приглашаем любителей скорости и экстрима: райдеров и райтеров, на экстремальные игры «Креативной волны». И поверьте, выброс адреналина вам обеспечен. Но и на этом молодежный проект не останавливается и приглашает принять участие 12 июня на народном празднике «Россия, вперед!».

 Ведущая 2: И наконец, в декабре мы подведем итоги акции «Будущее России – это мы!» и назовем самых активных и творческих молодых людей нашего города. 

 Ведущая 2: Будущее России – это Я!

 Ведущая 1: Будущее России – это Мы!
 Вместе: Будущее России – это ВЫ!
 /звучит фнг. /

 Ведущая 1 : Дорогие друзья, у каждого человека есть право выбора, можно выбрать путь успешного человека и жить счастливо, получая все блага цивилизации.

 Ведущая 2: А можно подарить свою жизнь сигаретам, водке, наркотикам и умереть молодым. Но помните, будущее России – это вы!

 Ведущая 1: Сегодня каждый из вас зашел в наш зал и получил входной билет - пакет сока. Окончательная роль пустого пакета – это предмет для голосования в выборе своего пути.

 Ведущая 2: В конце вечера вы сделаете свой выбор, на какой стороне Вам быть - белой или черной, для этого оставьте в корзине пустой пакет сока.

 Ведущая 1: Как ты думаешь, для молодежи, что сейчас самое главное?

 Ведущая 2: Деньги, секс и развлечения, жизнь полная кайфа!

 Ведущая 1: Вы согласны? /обращается в зал/ 
 Ведущая 2: Да, да и тогда жизнь ваша будет похожа на жизнь нашего героя.

 на экране проецируется ролик №1

 Ведущая 2: Свет или тьма? Черное или белое? Радость или грусть? Жизнь или смерть? Каждый в праве, выбрать свой путь. 

 Ведущая 1: Но сегодня здесь и сейчас молодежь Североморска выбирает… жизнь!

 /концертный номер рок – группы «Анестезия»/




 Ведущая 2: Борьба темных и светлых сил существовала всегда и везде. Вспомните русские народные сказки, уже с детства мы слышим о добре и зле.

 Ведущая 1: И то, что борьба есть в нашем зале, мы сейчас с вами убедимся.

 Звучит фнг., ведущие делят зал на две части, в зал выходят помощники с белыми и черными шарами, раздают участникам.

 Ведущая 2: Сейчас мы все станем свидетелями борьбы света и тьмы. Ваша задача пока звучит музыка перебросить шары на противоположную сторону. Не забывайте, пакеты сока должны находиться у вас в течении всего вечера.

 Звучит фнг., конкурс «Белое - черное»

 Ведущая 1: Стоп игра! Поднимите шары вверх. Как вы сами убедились, трудно противостоять злу, иногда оно бывает сильнее.

 На экране проецируется ролик №2

 Ведущая 1: Как вы думаете, что все же сильнее: добро или зло? Разнообразие ответов дает возможность проверить это на деле.

 Ведущая 2: Внимание, посмотрите на соседа справа, а теперь слева. Есть в нашем зале человек во всем черном? 

 Ведущая 1: А во всем белом? Просим подойти к ведущим. Ваша задача с тоя на одной ноге, перетянуть канат, при этом правой рукой вы держите веревку, а левую убираете за спину.

 Звучит фнг., конкурс «перетяни канат»

 Ведущая 2: Несмотря на то, что победила … сторона, помните, жизнь человеку дается один раз, выбор остается всегда за вами!

 На экране проецируется ролик №3

 Ведущая 1: Самое главное не терять надежду и веру в себя, верить, что есть надежные друзья. И сейчас мы все вместе сделаем мост дружбы. Напоминаю, - пакеты сока нужны вам для голосования.

 Ведущая 2: А теперь внимание, делим зал на две части, пока звучит музыка вам надо связать ленты между собой, что бы получилась одна большая лента. Помощники раздайте цветные ленты.

 Звучит фнг, конкурс «Мост дружбы»

 Ведущая 2: Согласись, все люди рождаются одинаково талантливыми, главное не пройти мимо своих увлечений. Повышать свой личностный рост.

 Ведущая 1: Я полностью с тобой согласна и как поется в знакомой песне: душа обязана трудиться и день и ночь и день и ночь.

 Ведущая 2: Давай узнаем, в нашем зале есть творческая молодежь?
 Поднимите руки, кто умеет рисовать, а петь, а танцевать?

 Ведущая 1: Смотри сколько талантов. А тот, кто не нашел свой творческий путь, мы приглашаем в Центр досуга молодежи. Здесь каждый найдет себе занятие по интересам. И поверьте, чем ближе к творчеству, тем меньше проблем.
 Ведущая 2: Интересно, в нашем зале есть те, у кого нет проблем?
 Ведущая 1: А теперь поднимите руки, у кого они есть?
 На сцену поднимаются девушка и парен, ведущая дает им лист бумаги
 Ведущая 2: Ваша задача пока звучит музыка смять лист бумаги одной рукой и бросить в корзину.
 Звучит фнг., конкурс
 Ведущая 1: Пусть все ваши проблемы решаются так же легко и быстро. Как это вы сделали сейчас.

 Ведущая 2: У меня потрясающая идея – давайте сейчас решим вашу самую трудную проблему. Помощники раздайте листы бумаги. И пока будет звучать музыка, ваша задача смять лист бумаги одной рукой и бросить в корзину.
 Звучит фнг. Конкурс «Реши проблему»
 Мы выбираем нас выбирают, как это часто не совпадает.

 Ведущая 1: Часто простое кажется сложным черное белым, белое – черным.
 Ведущая 2: Вот и настал момент, когда каждый из вас сейчас сделает свой выбор.
 Ведущая 1: Слева и справа стоят корзины, бросьте пустой пакет сока в ту корзину, цвет жизни которой вы выбираете.
 Звучит фнг.
 Ведущая 2: Выбор свой вы сделали. И этот выбор только ваш и пусть он будет правильным. Молодежь Североморска сделала свой выбор и это светлое будущие России!

 Ведущая 1: А теперь мы приглашаем заняться физической нагрузкой на мышцы.

 Ведущая 2: Мы приглашаем вас на дискотеку.

----------


## Дудырева Галина

Помогите, пожалуйста с материалами на осенний бал, совмещенный с днем народного единства

----------


## ната58

ДОРОГИЕ КОЛЛЕГИ.кто ведёт занятия в крружке художественное слово,подскажите пожалуйста, - с чего надо начать занятия в этом кружке.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*ната58*,  Рабочая программа кружка "Художественное слово" - http://files.mail.ru/857209959C9A414081A2E271006C0067 - может быть она Вам поможет. Удачи)))

----------


## лия лика

Уважаемые форумчане, прошу вашей помощи, скоро гала-концерт вокального фестиваля "Звездный путь надежд завода". 
*Идея такая.*. Ведущие - *Маэстро и Гармония*  ведут  участников конкурса в *страну Музыки или Песенную страну*.Может у вас есть красивое стихотворение о подобной стране? Или, возможно, вы делали нечто подобное?

----------


## Ivica

> стихотворение о подобной стране


Лиана, я вот так это почувствовала. Буду рада, если пригодится.

Страна Музыки. 
Есть столько в мире стран чудесных,
Их даже трудно перечесть.
Про Зазеркалье всем известно,
Своя страна Игрушек есть.
Страна Поэзии прекрасной,
И Театральная страна,
И Танца мир, горячий, страстный,
Но есть особая одна.
Всего семь нот там правят балом,
Семь нот шедевры создают,
Там волшебства всегда хватало
Для всех, кто шел искать приют.
Неповторимая такая,
Она действительно одна,
Всем нам знакомая, родная,
Великой Музыки Страна.

----------

Костенко Окс (25.07.2018)

----------


## АнютикА

Здравствуйте! Ищу сценарий новогодней программы на танцполе. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## лия лика

> Страна Музыки.


Чудесное стихотворение!!! Спасибо Ivica!!! Обязательно использую его в прологе  фестиваля

----------


## Мармар

> Здравствуйте! Ищу сценарий новогодней программы на танцполе. Помогите, пожалуйста!


Возраст детей какой? И зал какой, если зрительный - театрализация, если танцевальный - итерактивные игры.

----------


## АнютикА

> Возраст детей какой? И зал какой, если зрительный - театрализация, если танцевальный - итерактивные игры.


 Для взрослых, НОВОГОДНЯЯ НОЧЬ В ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОМ КЛУБЕ. Столы друг от друга очень далеко, есть небольшая сцена и проектор с экран за сценой(задник). Персонажи Дед Мороз и Снегурочка. Просто нужна хорошая идея и пару интересных конкурсов. Может есть у кого что-то вроде "лаваты" для взрослых или дефиле "Лошадок".

----------


## Crystal

Анютик, есть вот такой вариант. Правда дело было не в ночном клубе, а на вечере отдыха, где сред.возраст 35-40. Но играли, как дети - Новый год жеЖ!!!
http://files.mail.ru/363DE4DB940B4443A86640C1F76673C2

----------


## АнютикА

Спасибо большое!!! Надеюсь пригодится.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ..Страна Музыки...


Очень красивое стихотворение, забрала, с Вашего позволения, "в копилочку".

----------


## ната58

Здравствуйте! А есть ли у кого Новогодний сценарий для пожилого возраста / от 60 лет и выше /. Сценарий типа Огонька.

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги по любимому форуму. Так получилось, что через 2 недели у меня конкурс культработник года(работаю худ.руком). Вот ступор на меня напал, причем конкретный. Самое, вроде легкое, а с визитной карточкой у меня БЕДА выходит.Необходимо с использованием различных сценических форм, художественных приемов представить свою творческую и проф. деятельность, раскрыть ее социальную значимость....Вот вообще коЧмар. С чего начать не знаю. Может дадите пинок творческий? Или кто-то участвовал в подобных конкурсах, как интересненько себя представить? Спасибо заранее за ваши даже может показаться абсурдные идеи. Всех люблю :Tender:

----------


## Ivica

> конкурс культработник года


Добрый вечер, Нина! В архивных записях из прошлых празднований дня культработника нашла стихотворение и песню, писала под свой коллектив конкретно, может выберете какие-то слова себе, если подойдёт.

Как мало нас уже осталось,
Культуре преданных людей.
Как раньше пелось, как игралось!
Мы были фабрикой идей!
Глаза у нас всегда блестели,
Азарт игры горел в груди,
Мы сценой жили и хотели
Прославить летопись страны.
Но всё менялось в государстве,
Министрам было не до нас,
И только зритель оставался,
И благодарность тысяч глаз.
В финале шквал аплодисментов,
И крики: "Браво!", крики: "Бис!"
И ради этих вот моментов
Мы отдаём культуре жизнь.





> как интересненько себя представить?


А тут надо хоть что-то о себе рассказать, но в интересной подаче. Хобби-то есть наверняка?

----------


## Ivica

> раскрыть ее социальную значимость.


Мы через песню раскрывали с юмором. На мотив "Замечательный сосед"

1-й куплет: Как же нам не веселиться,
Ведь сегодня наш черёд,
Отдохнуть и разрядиться,
И встряхнуть честной народ.
Хватит планы и отчёты
Каждый месяц составлять.
Это разве культработа?
Наше дело-выступать!
Припев: Пам-пам.......
2-й куплет: Сколько конкурсов, концертов,
Где успели мы блеснуть,
Всё нам любо, всё по сердцу,
Вот ещё б совсем чуть-чуть
Нам прибавили б зарплату,
Стимул создали б такой,
И в культуру б все ребята
После школы шли гурьбой.
Припев: Пам-пам...
3-й куплет: Говорят, что культработник
Вымирает на селе,
Сам себе он столяр, плотник,
И артист в одном лице.
Только брови он не хмурит,
Не привык он слёзы лить,
Значит, будет жить культура,
И искусство будет жить!

----------


## чернослободский сдк

Срочно нужен сценарий по профилактике правонарушений и безнадзорности помогите для подростков

----------


## Рамоновна

*чернослободский сдк*, 

http://seakrechfil1uemsl.tr6j.ru/?r=...3%2Fdec_10.jpg

http://www.vashpsixolog.ru/preventiv...avonarushenij-

http://filues4.tr6j.ru/?r=1032&q=%D1...ED%EE%F1%F2%E8

----------


## любимовка

> *чернослободский сдк*, 
> 
> http://seakrechfil1uemsl.tr6j.ru/?r=...3%2Fdec_10.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vashpsixolog.ru/preventiv...avonarushenij-
> 
> http://filues4.tr6j.ru/?r=1032&q=%D1...ED%EE%F1%F2%E8


девочки, открываю ссылки на первую и третью идет "вирусная угроза" у вас как?

----------


## вокся

> открываю ссылки на первую и третью идет "вирусная угроза" у вас как?


мой антивирусник и не пытается их открыть. Сразу начинает на меня ругаться)))

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> В финале шквал аплодисментов,
> И крики: "Браво!", крики: "Бис!"
> И ради этих вот моментов
> Мы отдаём культуре жизнь.


Великолепные слова,Ivica спасибо! Вы очень отзывчивы! :Tender:

----------


## Ivica

> Может дадите пинок творческий?


Нина, а что если попробовать в радужном стиле? Очень многое здесь зависит от самого выхода и финального аккорда визитной карточки. Можно использовать цвета радуги или в лентах или из каждого цвета сматерить цветок и из симпатишной корзинки раздавать и дарить жюри, гостям...жёлтый цвет-это солнечные улыбки, которые мы дарим зрителям, зелёный-это наши творческие планы, которые мы, кстати, ежегодно составляем, голубой-цвет романтики, а её нам не занимать, мы все романтики с большой дороги, синий-цвет неба, а мы всегда в творческом полёте, фиолетовый-это цвет стабильности и зарплаты, а оранжевый-цвет счастья и здесь обязательно песня. Если хочешь, я тебе вышлю, переделывала для нас гимн культработников на мотив песни "На спящий город опускается туман". Она (эта песня) вообще переделывается под любую тематику. А начать само выступление можно с красивых слов :
Среди людей немеркнущих профессий,
На вечность предъявляющих права,
Работникам культуры словно песням-
Жить на земле, пока земля жива!

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> Нина, а что если попробовать в радужном стиле?


Светлана!!!! :Yahoo:  Спасибище вам преогромное!!! :Tender:  Ну правда, очень приятно что вы время своё потратили в мою пользу. А идея по поводу радуги, оч даже интересненькая. У меня недавно свадьба была в радужном стиле. и вначале, при встречи молодых у меня радуга была: ткань разноцветную гости поднимали, а молодыя загадывая желание пробугали через нее. И характеристика оч. подходящаяя!  :Ok: 
Если не трудно можно слова переделанной песни :Smile3:

----------


## Ivica

> можно слова переделанной песни


Если кому-нибудт пригодится в работе, буду рада!

Наша песня культработников на мотив: "Опера"
1-й куплет: Профессий разных на земле не перечесть,
Но среди всех одна особенная есть!
Нас ждут всегда, нас ждут везде,
Мы выбор сделали в судьбе,
Призванье наше-сеять радость на земле!
Припев: Да! Пускай в бюджете мы последние всегда,
Да! Но не теряем оптимизма никогда.
Да! И если завтра будет круче, чем вчера,
Прорвёмся, с криками:"Ура!"
2-й куплет: Когда вечерние зажгутся фонари,
В уютных кухоньках гоняются чаи,
А культработники не спят, всё над отчётами корпят,
Ведь календарь для нас-обычный список дат.
Припев.

----------


## Рамоновна

> девочки, открываю ссылки на первую и третью идет "вирусная угроза" у вас как?


Моя "АВИРА" молчит... Но я скачивать не пробовала-просто кинула ссылки

----------


## Миронова

Может быть кто-то проводил праздник посвящения в молодые специалисты, поделитесь пожалуйста или направьте меня в туда где можно что то подобное найти, заранее спасибо

----------


## лия лика

> Может быть кто-то проводил праздник посвящения в молодые специалисты, поделитесь пожалуйста


Здравствуйте, Миронова. Я проводила лет 5 назад для металлургов "Посвящение в молодые специалисты", возможно вам пригодится мой опыт для написания сценария. Только я не знаю, как выкладывать сценарий файлом. Научите неумеху.

----------


## Миронова

Я тоже никогда файлом не выкладывала, обычно копирую сценарий и вставляю, или пришлите мне на почту MironOFF-666@yandex.ru
спасибо.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Может быть кто-то проводил праздник посвящения в молодые специалисты, поделитесь пожалуйста или направьте меня в туда где можно что то подобное найти, заранее спасибо


Я в этом году буду делать посвящение молодых специалистов  сельского хозяйства. Материал брала отсюда http://eng.kompost.ru/page80-p342.html. Если отбросить всю идеологию- вырисовывается *вполне приемлемый план проведения!*
Готового сценария пока нет - в работе.

Кто будет читать- обратите внимание: КАК ФУНДАМЕНТАЛЬНО разрабатывались советские обряды!

----------


## Миронова

Спасибо, Рамоновна, у нас решили сделать посвящение молодых специалистов всегог района по всем видам деятельности, с факельным шествием, вы что-нибудь подобное встречали?

----------


## Сергей Ст

Коллеги помогите, нужен сценарий открытия новогодней елки на улице перед ДК.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Сергей Ст*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133989 в этой теме точно есть

----------


## лия лика

Миронова, прочитала в теме  "А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы", как сделать ссылку на выкладываемый сценарий, попробую, надеюсь получится :Smile3: .
http://files.mail.ru/AD673D0CFE174DCB8F3D7C9C2E0275BB

----------


## лия лика

Ура! Получилось :Yahoo: ! Это вам, Миронова, мой сценарий "Посвящение в молодые специалисты".

----------


## anna.kiseleva.81

Дорогие друзья, помогите с текстом этого выступления

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqtMR4nZjTI

----------


## Миронова

> Ура! Получилось! Это вам, Миронова, мой сценарий "Посвящение в молодые специалисты".


Спасибо :Tender:

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqtMR4nZjTI


И такой ужас на сцену выставляют! Я в тихом шоке

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

> Я в тихом шоке


Я даже досматривать не смогла- как показали отца с бутылкой, выключила.... ЖЕСТЬ!!!

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки, мальчики у кого есть программа по изменению голоса, например я записала свой голос потом его изменила в мужской. Очень нужно.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Коллеги, подкиньте идею - нужен сценарный ход для церемонии "Человек года"

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики... Такая проблема... :Blink:  Решили мы в канун Нового года сделать концерт по типу "Шансон года" Много-много людей с удовольствием послушают песни Михайлова, Ваенги, Азнавура и Лесоповала. Сегодня появилась идея сделать не просто концерт, а  организовать фестиваль. Ткните меня носом в ту тему, где я могу хоть что-то найти про шансон и его фестивали) Или, если кто-то подобное организовывал, поделитесь... О чем важно говорить, о чем не нужно? Как не уйти на "блатной шансон"?  И т.п.....Уж очень не моя тема) я рок-н-рольщик))))

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Самый первый вспоминается "Славянский Базар", посмотрите в нете много такого

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Девочки и мальчики, пожалуйста  помогите мне нужно по чествовать передовиков производства, ЗАО " Краснояружский бройлер" нужен интересный ход, может кто чего подкинет, 10 летие производственой деятельности, занимаются производством яиц, выращиванием кур на мясо просто может у вас с ходу какие идеи  будут.

----------


## Ivica

> сценарный ход для церемонии "Человек года"


Ростов, конечно, не Урал, но можно как вариант взять "Малахитовую шкатулку" и прямо на сцене собрать её из людей-самородков, настоящих Самоцветов. Каждого номинанта, в зависимости от профессии и возраста, сравнить с определённым драгоценным камнем, пробежать минералогию, взять оттуда характеристики камней и увязать их с характером человека. А в финале-вот оно, истинное богатство земли русской!...пока мысли так вырисовывают...

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

> может у вас с ходу какие идеи будут.


переодевашки на тему: спор что было первоначально-курица или яйцо? Куры с яйцами спорят... костюм яйца можно взять ватман и вырезать яйцо и на нем прорези для глаз какие-нибудь прикольные, курица- гребешок и боа из перьев. Или танец клушек и яиц......ну вот первое, что пришло на ум))

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

ой, пардон)) не сразу поняла, что чествовать передовиков нужно...но можно подумать что-нибудь в этом роде...типа передовики это куры-несушки, а яйца, это молодые специалисты))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

> можно как вариант взять "Малахитовую шкатулку"


Спасибо большое!

----------


## Ivica

> ЗАО " Краснояружский бройлер" нужен интересный ход,


А у меня вообще сразу ассоциация, что ваш ЗАО и есть та самая большая птица счастья, несущая золотые яйца, т. е. выпускающая передовиков производства! Может и смешно конечно, но 



> с ходу какие идеи  будут.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...концерт по типу "Шансон года"...Уж очень не моя тема) я рок-н-рольщик))))


Оксана, не могу ничего посоветовать по теме вопроса (тоже "не моя тема"))), но очень хочется откомментить - ВАУ!!! Я нашла здесь коллегу - не только землячку, но и рок-н-ролльщицу! :Ok:

----------


## Миронова

Прошу помощи. Нужен ритуал посвящения в молодые специалисты, я думала зажигать  свечу, сначало от общей свечи, а потом друг от друга, как символ общей идеи, общего дела на благо всего района. Может кто-то подобное делал, проблема в том, что специалисты не одной сферы, а всего района разных профессий. Слава богу факельное шествие отменили. Поделитесь идеей.

----------


## Айсидора

http://www.avaaz.org/ru/petition/Spa..._v_Lazarevskom
SOS!!!!
2,091 подписавших петицию в защиту детского Камерного театра в Лазоревском 

(Сочи) ЛЮДИ! ПРОСИМ ВСЕХ АКТИВИЗИРОВАТЬ ПОДПИСИ ПЕТИЦИИ! НА  14 НОЯБРЯ 

2013г. ВНОВЬ НАЗНАЧЕН СНОС Детского Камерного ТЕАТРА в поселке Лазоревское 

(СОЧИ).

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Прошу помощи. Нужен ритуал посвящения в молодые специалисты, я думала зажигать  свечу, сначало от общей свечи, а потом друг от друга, как символ общей идеи, общего дела на благо всего района. Может кто-то подобное делал, проблема в том, что специалисты не одной сферы, а всего района разных профессий. Слава богу факельное шествие отменили. Поделитесь идеей.


Добрый день! Скажите пож.когда он планируется у вас? Если зимой то у меня есть предложение такое. Снежный ком добрых дел которые сделаны за год тружениками производства всех предприятий прокатить по залу . и из этого кому каждому молодому специалисту раздать шарик(пусть то елочное украшение) чтобы к следущему году каждый из них совершил столько же добрых и дел сколько все труженики сегодня. Пусть ваш шар станет настолько большим, что вы своими делами прославили наш край!Вот что-то так??? (Простите за сумбур)

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> А у меня вообще сразу ассоциация, что ваш ЗАО и есть та самая большая птица счастья, несущая золотые яйца, т. е. выпускающая передовиков производства! Может и смешно конечно, но


Спасибо за птицу счастья! Пролог будет Хвала Труженикам предприятия! Приходит зима в наш поселок где живут труженики да люди работящие! Выходит птица счастья, которая дарит золотые яйца руководителю! А дальше доклад о том что сделано.  и награждение передовиков производства!

----------


## Рамоновна

> награждение передовиков производства!


Им тоже можно вручать сувенирные золотые яйца-купить деревянные на подставочке и покрасить золотом (такие продаются в магазинах сети ЛЕОНАРДО, наверняка в Белгороде такой имеется.

----------


## Миронова

Спасибо, Уморинка. А ваша идея интересная, возьму на заметку. Но сие мероприятие будет проходить либо 29 ноября, либо 6 декабря.

----------


## oksa

*вокся*,  посмотри в инете фестиваль "Калина красная", по-моему он ближе к твоей задумке, чем "Славянский базар".

----------


## Ivica

Девочки, выручайте! Власть (поселковый совет) в этом году в ресторан на день местного самоуправления захотели развлечений с акцентом на это самое управление. (Раньше без нас обходились). Ребята обеспечивают музыкальное оформление, а мы-поздравлялки и чем там обычно начальство развлекают. Наверняка кто-то проводил у себя уже, поделитесь информацией, а то к аттестации готовимся, на конкурс военный и утренники, куда ещё грузят?!

----------


## любимовка

уважаемые руководители, у кого есть метод отделы.обращаюсь к вам с просьбой.есть ли у вас "программа обучения специалистов клубных учреждений" ?если "да"-поделитесь пожалуйста программой.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

девочки кто делал день молодого избирателя,срочно горит! может какие задумки, я думаю сделать викторину  и на месте провести дебаты ли что нибудь такое.
 в какой форме подать материал, чтобы заинтересовать темой подростков и молодежь?

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Как сделать так чтобы день молодого избирателя был интересен

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Уважаемые форумчане, прошу вашей помощи, подскажите как написать бизнес-план районного фестиваля.

----------


## вокся

> девочки кто делал день молодого избирателя,срочно горит


вряд ли идея для КДУ...((( Онлайн игра Стань депутатом. Я её организовывала  для  своей активной молодежи как специалист по работе с молодежью.  В нашем варианте - за  определенное количество времени (по-моему, 40 минут) кто куда сможет добраться. Ребята приносили свои буки. У нас есть  Ви-Фи))) 
Эту игру разработали наши местные техноумельцы. Интересная вещь. можно не региться, можно зарегиться и играть в игру по мере возможности и необходимости.  Но есть нюанс - ссылки на наше краевое законодательство.  :Fz: 
Ну, как вариант... Можно заморочиться и организовать реальное "путешествие по кабинетам". Пусть побегают)))

А еще как-то воплотила в жизнь  чью-то идея "Узнай политика по глазам". Брали и московских, и краевых, и местных. Ребятам очень понравилось)) 
С проектором.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ludmila Mikus*, может, здесь подобное найдете
http://www.openbusiness.ru/html_other/download.htm
http://odiplom.ru/ekonomika/biznes-p...ovnyh-razdelov

----------


## valentinka79

Здравствуйте, всем! Прошу помощи, может у кого есть должностные инструкции методиста по работе с детьми  и подростками, ведущего методиста и худ.рука. Буду очень благодарна, если поделитесь.

----------


## вокся

> должностные инструкции методиста


Мы работаем вот по этому документу, который рекомендован и нашим, Валентинка, краем. Все, что вне этого - расширение должностных обязанностей.

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, киньте пожалуйста ссылочку на 7-НК этого года. Сайт нашего ОЦНТ временно не работает.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Коллеги, киньте пожалуйста ссылочку на 7-НК этого года


А мы делаем отчет по прошлогоднему 7-НК

----------


## Наташкин

> Коллеги, киньте пожалуйста ссылочку на 7-НК этого года. Сайт нашего ОЦНТ временно не работает.


вот наши рекомендации  http://dm-iz.com/load/0-0-0-21-20

----------


## valentinka79

> Мы работаем вот по этому документу, который рекомендован и нашим, Валентинка, краем. Все, что вне этого - расширение должностных обязанностей.


Спасибо за оказанную помощь.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Коллеги, киньте пожалуйста ссылочку на 7-НК этого года.


Сегодня дали новый 7 НК и приложения к нему

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

Ув. коллеги, от нас уже требуют годовой план мероприятий на след. год. Могли бы вы поделиться своими планами, хочется чего-то новенького и звучных названий, заранее спасибо :Yes4:

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Ув. коллеги, от нас уже требуют годовой план мероприятий на след. год. Могли бы вы поделиться своими планами, хочется чего-то новенького и звучных названий, заранее спасибо


дайте электронку

----------


## Леди N

> Сегодня дали новый 7 НК и приложения к нему


Ай, спасибо, АЛЛОЧКА))))))) :flower:

----------


## VanDerMade

> дайте электронку


Люба, если можно, то и мне пришлите, пожалуйста! Мне 12 декабря тоже надо план сдавать, а я пока отчёт делаю, план ещё не сочиняла.
Если ещё кто-нибудь свой план покажет - буду очень признательна!
givxxavonxx@mail.ru

----------


## вокся

Девочки... Меня попросили написать отзыв о работе преподавателя ДШИ по вокалу. Она лет пять работала в нашем РДК руководителем вокальной студии, потом ушла в декрет и больше не вернулась к нам. Но активно с нами сотрудничает по мере её возможности. 
Может кто-то писал именно но вокалиста? Там ведь столько специфических терминов... Так хочется написать крависивую правду для специалиста своего дела... Я на балетмейстера нашего писала, так неделю убила на поиск нужных фраз...)

----------


## Рамоновна

*вокся*, очень подойдет, неплохой материал http://nsportal.ru/shkola/dopolnitel...deyatelnosti-1

----------


## вокся

*Рамоновна*, спасибо большое)  Очень кстати) 
Как приятно писать отзывы  о Работе. Именно о Работе. С большой буквы) Прям душа поет) :Party2:  :Connie 24:

----------


## valentinka79

> Девочки... Меня попросили написать отзыв о работе преподавателя ДШИ по вокалу. Она лет пять работала в нашем РДК руководителем вокальной студии, потом ушла в декрет и больше не вернулась к нам. Но активно с нами сотрудничает по мере её возможности. 
> Может кто-то писал именно но вокалиста? Там ведь столько специфических терминов... Так хочется написать крависивую правду для специалиста своего дела... Я на балетмейстера нашего писала, так неделю убила на поиск нужных фраз...)


Я в теме полиграфия и презентация выставляла буклет о руководителе трило ну и о самом трио соответственно посмотрите может что пригодиться

----------


## ki-ki

Девочки!  Нужно  джазовое  веселое  исполнение   солиста  или солистки  с  хором Спасибо, кто  поможет.

----------


## Ногапрыга

Дорогие друзья, прошу совет- нужна новогодняя музыка для фойе в ДК - пока собираются гости..что больше всего уместно? песни из к/ф, минуса или новогодние современные? Публика взрослая и интеллигентная, тыц-тыц не годится, 1.5 часа- достаточно долго. чем наполнить плей-лист? Спасибо.

----------


## Lenylya

Девочки! Помогите пожалуйста найти, где -то видела красивые санки, ввозил Снеговик не могу найти,  прошу, если кому то попадались помогите.

----------


## Натник

> нужна новогодняя музыка для фойе в ДК - пока собираются гости.


сделайте себе подборку красивых новогодних, рождественских мелодий

например таких

http://yadi.sk/d/EjLiAd7wChajs

http://yadi.sk/d/JOhhIqiUChb36

http://yadi.sk/d/uVNWNzYqChbVJ

http://yadi.sk/d/V46l38ZoChbBC

http://yadi.sk/d/KKrmQKgaChcoT

http://yadi.sk/d/DaU6sjAYCeWzs

http://yadi.sk/d/CwotqtbdCeUto

жалко, что на этом форуме нельзя выставлять музыку еще и ввиде плеера, чтоб можно было предварительно послушать, у меня еще есть немного, могу выложить только прямые ссылки для скачивания...

----------


## Натник

Девочки и мальчики! нужна визитка для Деда Мороза, для фестиваля Дедов Морозов, может кто уже с таким сталкивался, если есть подходящий материал, поделитесь пожалуйста :Tender:

----------


## Миронова

Может кто-нибудь проводил новый год на улице в ночь. Нужен сценарий концерта с играми и минимум ведущих, Д.М., Снегурочка и просто ведущая. Первый раз делаю такое мероприятие, помогите кто-чем может.

----------


## valentinka79

Девочки, прошу помощи. С 25 декабря уже начнутся елки. Может у кого есть игра в мр3 формате со словами  :Blush2: "Ты снежинка не растай" на мелодию "Добрый жук" из к/ф "Золушка" весь интернет перерыла и не нашла, очень нужно для сценария :Yes4:

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Девочки милые киньте пару отчетов  текстовых за год,как вариант RubanenkoLujbov@mail.ru

----------


## Наташкин

*Миронова*, У нас уже несколько лет подряд проводится новогодняя ночь, могу предложить сценарный ход, а вы уж его сами напичкайте словами.
Мы на улице в основном запускаем записи, и даже ДМ и СН, только ведущий в живую работает, проблема всегда записать ДМ.
1. Ведущ открывает
2. Муз. номер
3.Поздравление от Глав.
4. муз. номер.
5. Выход ДМ и СН с поздравлениями и приглашениями к елочке.
6. Хоровод "В лесу род. елочка" в соврем обработке.
- тут игра, заморожу, разморожу, танцы вокруг елочки, например: Ламбада, Летка-енька, Барыня, Цыганочка...
7. Прощание ДМ и СН
8. Концертные номера, между которыми массовые активашки и анимашки.
В программе не больше 10 номеров, и в конце мы просто оставляем музыку и предлагаем танцевать и общаться с друзьями.

----------


## Elen2

> В программе не больше 10 номеров, и в конце мы просто оставляем музыку и предлагаем танцевать и общаться с друзьями.


Я программу рассчитала на полтора часа,дальше салют и дискотека.

----------


## Elen2

> Ты снежинка не растай" на мелодию "Добрый жук" из


Нашла только Ариши Чугайкиной  авторскую игру про снежинку
`Достань снежинку` 

Начало игры - взрослый показывает малышам снежинку, висящую на тонком шнурке на конце длинной палочки: 

К нам снежинка прилетела, 
Сесть на ручки захотела! 
Говорим ей - улетай! 
Говорим ей - не растай! 

Звучит легкая музыка. Взрослый дразнит снежинкой детей, приближая к каждому, но не позволяет дотронуться до нее.
====================================================================
для малышек на нашем форуме игру со снежком с голосом, но она такая короткая, что я добавила музыку, чтоб они побросались снежками. Игра повторяется 2 раза. 
Игра в снежки (мл.гр) http://yadi.sk/d/FX0XkqjbEVzs8 

А это игра со снежком для старших, с каким-нибудь персонажем (у меня Снеговик) 
напевка: http://yadi.sk/d/xs4tiekzEW29V 
минус: http://yadi.sk/d/O6Jd5pGQEW2Ae 

По принципу `Гори, гори ясно`. Дети стоят в кругу, вытянув правую ладошку вперед, по которым `скачет` волшебный снежок. Дети речитативом , под музыку говорят: Скок-скок, скок-скок! Ты катись, катись, снежок. 
Не по пням, не по дорожкам, а по нашим по ладошкам. 
Все ладошки сосчитай, все улыбки собирай, 
Чтобы елочка огнями рассмеялась вместе с нами! 
(держит снежок между 2 детей. Они поворачиваются спинами друг к другу) 
Все:	раз, два, три, беги!!! (кто вперед схватит снежок)
=========================================================
http://yadi.sk/d/JuGbnQrXCx9Fj 

Игра в снежки 
Горсть большую снега взяли «Лепят» снежки 
И лепить комочки стали 
Снег плотней в руках сожмем. 
Да и в снежки играть пойдем. 
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять – Грозят пальцем 
Начинаем мы играть, Хлопают в ладоши 
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять – Грозят пальцем 
Начинаем мы играть, Хлопают в ладоши 

Берут с пола снежки, начинают играть.
===========================================================
Игра Леночки-Орел
песней-игрой со снежками для 2 мл. гр. 
На мелодию `Ах вы, сени. мои сени`. Беру ее каждый год, песенка легко учится и детям нравится. 
1 Мы танцуем со снежками,(держат в ручках снежок и выполняют пружинку) 
Посмотрите-ка сюда, 
Вот как топаем ногами,(топают) 
Раз, два, раз , 
И раз.два, раз 

2. Вдруг ребята закружились, (кружатся, снежок вверху) 
Словно дует ветерок, 
И на землю опустились, 
Положили свой снежок. (кладут перед собой) 

3. Нет снежка у нас в ладошках, (показывают ручки) 
Посмотрите-ка сюда, 
И теперь похлопать можем, (хлопают) 
Мы все дружно, Да. да, да! 

4. Вместе с нами поиграть 
Всех мы приглашаем, (ходят вокруг своего снежка) 
Берегись-ка, дед Мороз, 
Мы в снежки играем! 

( Звучит быстрая музыка и дети играют в снежки ,по окончании я еще пою... 
А теперь снежки собрали, И на место их убрали. (дети несут снежки в коробку.) 
==========================================================
Игра в снежки` http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/27019849

----------


## Elen2

> Может кто-нибудь проводил новый год на улице в ночь. Нужен сценарий концерта с играми и минимум ведущих, Д.М., Снегурочка и просто ведущая. Первый раз делаю такое мероприятие, помогите кто-чем может.


У нас есть тема.http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129628
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=110249



> нужна визитка для Деда Мороза, для фестиваля Дедов Морозов, может кто уже с таким сталкивался, если есть подходящий материал, поделитесь пожалуйста


Наташа, может быть здесь посмотреть?
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137238

----------


## Натник

> Наташа, может быть здесь посмотреть?


там я была, ничего подходящего не нашла...

----------


## v_irina

[QUOTE=Elen2;4779933]Нашла только Ариши Чугайкиной  авторскую игру про снежинку
`Достань снежинку` 
QUOTE]

ой спасибо огромное!!! так вовремя!! :Ok:

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! кто делал положение о закупках по новому 44 ФЗ? поделитесь наработками, пожалуйста..и еще, объясните кто сталивался, закупки с бюджета по 44 закону, а закупки с платных по 223ФЗ? получается, что надо делать 2 положения? я правильно понимаю? надо срочно это положение о закупках сделать и разместить на сайте закупок до конца года.. :Swoon2:

----------


## вокся

> надо срочно это положение о закупках сделать и разместить на сайте закупок до конца года..


Блин... Почему же нам ничего про это не говорят, никто этим нас не озадачивает?... Впрочем, 31-е это  рабочий день...)

----------


## Натник

> положение о закупках по новому 44 ФЗ


 мы будем работать по 223 ФЗ, в 44 ФЗ внесены поправки, что БУ могут разместить это положение до 1 апреля 2014...

ст.112 часть 25 ФЗ 44




> 25. До 1 января 2014 года бюджетные учреждения вправе принять правовой акт в соответствии с частью 3 статьи 2 Федерального закона от 18 июля 2011 года N 223-ФЗ "О закупках товаров, работ, услуг отдельными видами юридических лиц" в отношении закупок, предусмотренных частью 2 статьи 15 настоящего Федерального закона и осуществляемых в 2014 году. Указанные правовые акты в случае их принятия бюджетными учреждениями должны быть размещены до 1 января 2014 года на официальном сайте Российской Федерации в информационно-телекоммуникационной сети "Интернет" для размещения информации о размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг.


в этот пункт, я так понимаю, внесли поправки, изменили дату публикации положений о закупках до 2014 года




> В частности Проект закона 368542-6 уточняет следующее: 
> 
> 1. Закон 44-ФЗ: 
> а) срок, до которого работником контрактной службы или контрактным управляющим могло быть лицо, имеющее профессиональное образование или дополнительное профессиональное образование в сфере размещения заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд увеличен на 1 год (до 1 января 2017 года); 
> 
> б) до 31 марта 2014 года заказчики вправе создавать контрактные службы в соответствии со статьей 38 Закона № 44-ФЗ; 
> 
> в)положения о нормировании в сфере закупок, а также о банковском сопровождении контрактов вступают в силу с 1 июля 2014 года;
> 
> ...


взято с сайта закупок..

----------


## Миронова

> com


Спасибо, буду смотреть.

----------


## fyzann

девочки, буду проводить  районный конкурс, очень нужна музыкальная разминка, для детей 6-7 лет, хотелось что то новенькое!!!!! спасибочки!!!! если возможно в личку

----------


## Bestija

Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!!  :032: Очень хочу начать проводить актерские тренинги для детей, есть книга с тренингами, но не знаю с чего начать, как составить программу!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

*Bestija*, извини, не знаю имени, а на какую тему тренинги?

----------


## PAN

*Bestija*, Светлана, здравствуйте...
Действительно, для начала стОит определиться - что за дети, какого возраста, в каком качестве, в каком учреждении, коллективе, какого жанра/направления... Одно дело дошколята с пальцевыми куклами, другое - детский состав народного театра, третье - подростки в гимнастической школе, которым актерский тренинг нужен для усиления подачи непосредственно спортивной программы...
И о себе тоже расскажите - будет легче вам помочь...
Наверняка вы понимаете, что гораздо приятнее помогать живому человеку, с именем и лицом, чем безликому сетевому персонажу...)))

Удачи в нелегком деле... дети вообще, а в актерском деле - в частности, это очень непросто...

----------


## Рамоновна

Тема объединяется со СКОРОЙ ПОМОЩЬЮ

----------


## Bestija

Меня зовут Светлана. Работаю в доме культуры, в маленьком поселке, всего четвертый год. Возрастная категория детей от 5 до 14 лет. Дети зажатые, хочется растребушить их :Yahoo: !!!!!!!!! Может поделитесь опытом? :027:

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Добрый день, Светлана!




> Дети зажатые, хочется растребушить их


 Направление вашей деятельности с детьми?

----------


## Bestija

> Добрый день, Светлана!
> 
> 
>  Направление вашей деятельности с детьми?


Вокал, театрализованные представления.

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Вот, посмотрите, может подойдут.

1. Упражнение «Знакомство» (7-10 мин.)

Цель: абстрагирование от реальных – социальных ролей.

Материалы: бейджики, ручки.

Ход упражнения.

Участники создают роль (желательно абстрагированную от привычной жизни). Придумывают имена, в соответствии с которыми к ним будут обращаться на протяжении всего тренинга. Затем, по очереди, каждый участник группы знакомится с остальными, в соответствии с приятной ролью.

Вопросы для обсуждения:

Легко ли вам было выполнять это упражнение?
Ваши впечатления по проведенному упражнению?
Не запутывались ли вы в ходе выполнения задания?
2. Упражнение «Невербальное общение» (5-10мин.)

Цель: настроить участников на активное выполнение заданий, тренировка навыков образного выразительного сообщения, развитие способностей к групповому творчеству.

Материалы: нет

Инструкции: Все участники становятся по кругу (спиной в круг). «Пусть кто-нибудь из вас задумает любой предмет, который мы будем невербально передавать по кругу. Предмет должен быть таким, который в реальности можно передавать друг другу».Тренер ждет, пока возникнет идея предмета, просит участника, задумавшего предмет, не называть его вслух и дает ему время подготовиться к передаче (1 – 2 минуты).

Ход упражнения: «Итак, сейчас первый участник передаст свой предмет соседу слева. При этом он, а затем и все мы будем пользоваться только невербальными средствами, а тот, кому предмет передается, должен понять, какой предмет он получил. Получивший предмет, в свою очередь, передает его своему соседу слева и т.д. Таким образом, предмет будет двигаться по внешнему кругу против часовой стрелки и в итоге должен вернуться к Евгению, если все будут внимательны и не допустят каких-либо преобразований предмета. К этому моменту все участники будут стоять лицом в круг, так как каждый, передав предмет, может повернуться лицом в круг. Давайте начнем».

После того как предмет возвратится к отправителю, тренер, двигаясь от последнего, но теперь уже по часовой стрелке (в обратном направлении), спрашивает всех по очереди, что каждый получал, а что передавал.

Для усложнения упражнения и повышения активности, а также для того, чтобы получить больше материала для обсуждения, можно предложить одновременно начать передачу своих предметов трем участникам группы, стоящим примерно на равном расстоянии друг от друга в разных местах круга. При обсуждении внимание участников может быть обращено на те моменты, которые способствуют или препятствуют взаимопониманию. Речь, в частности, может пойти о том, что в общении каждый из участников несет ответственность за результат. Тот, кто передает информацию, должен постараться сделать это четко, ясно, понятно для другого, т.е. передающий информацию затрачивает определенные усилия для обдумывания того, как используемые им жесты, движения могут быть восприняты, поняты, интерпретированы тем человеком, которому они предназначены. С другой стороны, получающий информацию должен, прежде всего, подумать над тем, какой смысл мог вложить в тот или иной жест его партнер и не спешить с интерпретацией.

Вопросы для обсуждения:

Легко ли было выполнять упражнение?
Возникали ли трудности при выполнении задания?
Что мешало и что способствовало эффективному достижению цели?
3. Основная часть (35-50мин.)

Пластилинотерапия – это мягкий и глубокий метод работы со своей личностью. Этот тренинг для тех, кому надоели негативные эмоции, и кто хочет вернуть себе спокойствие и умиротворение. Техника может с успехом применяться для профилактики и преодоления «синдрома профессионального выгорания», который хорошо знаком специалистам социальных профессий.

Цель: научиться новому способу снятия напряжения, стресса, усталости; «выплеснуть» негативную энергию безопасным способом и преобразовать ее в позитивную; гармонизировать эмоциональное состояние; глубже понять себя; почувствовать прилив творческих сил.

Материалы: пластилин, ватман, простые карандаши, соответствующая работе музыка и фантазия участников.

Инструкции:

Вылепите своё эмоциональное состояние.
«Поговорите» с ним, высказав ему всё, что хотите.
Трансформируйте его (можно очень грубо) в то, что захотите.
Заготовьте много шариков разных размеров из любого пластичного материала.
Закрыв глаза, вылепите из этих шариков что угодно.
Сделайте групповую композицию на заданную тему за короткий установленный срок времени.
Ход упражнения: Группа садится во круг стола, им предлагаются ватман, пластилин и простые карандаши. Даются инструкции, после чего участники приступают к выполнению задания.

Вопросы для обсуждения:

Легко ли было выполнять упражнение?
С какими трудностями вы столкнулись при выполнении задания?
Возникали ли разногласия в ходе работы?
4. Релаксация (5-10 мин.)

Цель: продемонстрировать и обучить способу нормализации эмоциональной сферы, снятию негативных эмоций, активизации позитивных переживаний.

Ход упражнения: участники садятся поудобнее, выключается свет, включается музыкальное сопровождение и зачитывается определённый текст.

Опорный текст для выполнения упражнения:

Мои глаза закрываются.
Я успокаиваюсь.
Я расслабляюсь.
Я чувствую себя спокойно и легко.
Мое тело расслабляется.
С каждым выдохом мое тело все больше расслабляется
Я спокоен.
Я расслаблен.
Мне спокойно, легко и приятно.
С каждым выдохом мне все спокойней, легче и приятней
Я отдыхаю, мне хорошо.
Мое лицо расслабляется.
Мой лоб расслабляется.
Лоб полностью расслаблен.
Мой нос расслабляется.
Нос полностью расслаблен.
Мои щеки расслабляются.
Щеки полностью расслаблены.
Мое лицо полностью расслабленно.
Моя голова полностью расслабленна.
Расслабляется правая рука.
Расслабляется правая кисть.
Расслабляется правое предплечье.
Расслабляется правое плечо.
Правая рука полностью расслабленна.
Расслабляется левая рука.
Расслабляется левая кисть.
Расслабляется левое предплечье.
Расслабляется левое плечо.
Левая рука полностью расслабленна.
Обе руки полностью расслаблены.
Приятное тепло наполняет мои руки.
Мои руки налиты приятной тяжестью.
Я полностью спокоен и расслаблен. Расслабляется моя правая нога.
Расслабляется правая стопа.
Расслабляется правая голень, колено.
Расслабляется правое бедро.
Правая нога полностью расслаблена
Расслабляется левая стопа.
Расслабляется левая голень, колено.
Расслабляется левое бедро.
Левая нога полностью расслабленна.
Приятное тепло наполняет мои ноги.
Мои ноги налиты приятной тяжестью.
Я полностью спокоен и расслаблен. Расслабляются мышцы таза.
Расслабляются мышцы спины.
Расслабляются мышцы живота.
Мое тело полностью расслабленно.
Мое тело налито приятным теплом и тяжестью.
Я спокойный человек.
Я сильный человек.
Я отдохнул.
Чувствую как наливаюсь легкостью.
Я чувствую прилив сил.
Я наливаюсь свежестью и бодростью.
Я полон энергии!
Мне хочется встать и действовать!
Глаза – открываются.
Я – встаю!

А еще загляните сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135595  :Yes4:  Удачи!!! :Victory:

----------


## IEvanescence

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Буквально через неделю в районе пройдет молодежный фестиваль, одним из этапов которого будет концерт, естественно, с участием молодежи. К сожалению, положение о данном мероприятии мне вручила директор только вчера... Может, кто-то поделится из своей копилки какой-нибудь сценкой на 2-3 человека (бОльшую команду мне не собрать ввиду ограниченности времени)? На данный момент переворачиваю интернет, смотрю квновские стэмы и ролики из "Уральских пельменей", ищу что-то подходящее, но пока - увы... В общем, буду более чем признательна за любые подсказки.

----------


## бемолик

Девочки, не подскажите 
как правильно составить положение о кружке?

----------


## вокся

Девочки, что такого -этакого было в послании Президента в этом году, что по нему надо составлять целый годовой план работы?

----------


## Тёка

> что такого -этакого было в послании Президента в этом году, что по нему надо составлять целый годовой план работы?


У нас  только запросили план основных мероприятий

----------


## вокся

> У нас  только запросили план основных мероприятий


и основной, и к Году культуры, и по Посланию... :Mr47 05:  :Kez 15:

----------


## Натник

> и по Посланию...


 :Grin: посланцы... :Meeting: мы только дополнили основной годовой план разделом с мероприятиями по этому поводу..

----------


## Алла и Александр

> мы только дополнили основной годовой план разделом с мероприятиями по этому поводу..


Наташ, а что  именно вы дополнили? У нас по этому поводу пока тишина.

----------


## muxlen

Милые коллеги! Так нужна ваша помощь....толчок, так сказать....  Придумали обще районное мероприятие, фестиваль и приурочили к открытию Года культуры в районе. В номерах фестиваля должны принимать участие главы всех поселений района совместно с ведущими коллективами ДК. Нам, конечно, повезло...наш глава не плохо поющий.....чтобы такое - эдакое придумать, чтобы наш глава выглядел на все 100 процентов. Подумали взять песню "Всё могут короли".....но пока ничего интересного на ум не идёт.....Хочется, чтобы выступление было театрально-хореографически -вокально показано.....Может у кого, на досуге что-нибудь родится....а уж мы с таким удовольствием разовьём эту тему. Выручайте.....пожалуйста!!!

----------


## вокся

> Подумали взять песню "Всё могут короли".


Оригинал или переделанную? На форуме выкладывали хорошую переделку. 
Эх...  



> В номерах фестиваля должны принимать участие главы всех поселений района совместно с ведущими коллективами ДК.


это классно... Хочется всегда чего-то нестандартного...) Вы молодцы)

----------


## вокся

> Наташ, а что  именно вы дополнили?


Да-да-да... Я перечитала всё послание... Наверно, я неумная...(((( Ничего выделить не смогла такого, чтобы прям про нас((((

----------


## muxlen

> Оригинал или переделанную? На форуме выкладывали хорошую переделку. 
> Эх...  
> 
> это классно... Хочется всегда чего-то нестандартного...) Вы молодцы)


Да, спасибо, затея интересная..... А вы не подскажите, где искать переделанную песню. Мы предполагали оригинал. Квартет девчонок и глава.

----------


## вокся

> где искать переделанную песню


Ой... с трудом вспомнила, где её видела. Но она про начальника отдела по культуре, оказывается.... Но может быть что-то можно под себя сделать. А может вам и не нужна переделка)))
Автор переделки Лена Ильина (Красноярск)

----------


## анжутка

> Милые коллеги! Так нужна ваша помощь....толчок, так сказать.... Придумали обще районное мероприятие, фестиваль и приурочили к открытию Года культуры в районе. В номерах фестиваля должны принимать участие главы всех поселений района совместно с ведущими коллективами ДК. Нам, конечно, повезло...наш глава не плохо поющий.....чтобы такое - эдакое придумать, чтобы наш глава выглядел на все 100 процентов. Подумали взять песню "Всё могут короли".....но пока ничего интересного на ум не идёт.....Хочется, чтобы выступление было театрально-хореографически -вокально показано.....Может у кого, на досуге что-нибудь родится....а уж мы с таким удовольствием разовьём эту тему. Выручайте.....пожалуйста!!!


Я бы Вам предложила для Главы песню "Гимн семьи" гр. Инь-Янь. Сначала он солирует, затем постепенно всё это приобретает массовый номер(можно национальности сюда - например элементы хореографические:чувашские, татрские итд) Если разобраться, вы одна большая семья, а глава семьи - Ваш Глава(Папик)

----------


## Bestija

Огромное спасибо!!!!!! :062: 042:!!!!!!! Теперь буду знать от чего оттолкнуться!

----------


## анжутка

Обращайтесь, чем могу помогу![IMG]i.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## muxlen

> Я бы Вам предложила для Главы песню "Гимн семьи" гр. Инь-Янь. Сначала он солирует, затем постепенно всё это приобретает массовый номер(можно национальности сюда - например элементы хореографические:чувашские, татрские итд) Если разобраться, вы одна большая семья, а глава семьи - Ваш Глава(Папик)


Спасибо огромное!!! Послушали песню...она нам не очень подошла. Вроде идея появилась. Он у нас деревенский житель. Решили обыграть и спеть песню "Старый клён".

----------


## Сергей Ст

Дорогие коллеги, в пятницу поставили мероприятие: Торжественная программа  80-лет Свердловской Обл. и подведение итогов благотворительной деятельности в поселке. Нужны  пафосные и (не очень) слова ведущего помогите кто чем может, вдруг кто-нибудь проводил подобное. Спасибо.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Сергей Ст*, посмотрите здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=73266

----------


## Crystal

Девчаточки, милые, помогите, если можете! Срочно нужен сценарий старинного русского свадебного обряда, с песнями, прибаутками в фольклорном стиле. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА-а-а!!! Или хотя бы вокальный материал...

----------


## v_irina

> Девчаточки, милые, помогите, если можете! Срочно нужен сценарий старинного русского свадебного обряда, с песнями, прибаутками в фольклорном стиле. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА-а-а!!! Или хотя бы вокальный материал...


со сценарием не могу помочь, не  сталкивалась. А вот песня народная есть в "запасе" ))) "Вьюн над водой". Чтобы было понятно  о чем она вот текст. Есть даже "минус" на музофоне. А уж "плюсов" на нее и того больше в инете - кто ее только не пел, даже Митяев)))

Вьюн над водой, ой, вьюн над водой.
 Вьюн над водой расстилается.                                                        

Жених у ворот, ой жених у ворот.
 Жених у ворот дожидается.              

Вывели ему, ой вывели ему
 Вывели ему черногривого коня.          

Это не моё, ой это не моё
 Это не моё, это батьки мово 

Вынесли яму, ой вынесли яму.
 Вынесли яму сундуки полны добра.    

Это не моё, ой это не моё.
 Это не моё, это деверя маво.            

Вывяли яму, ой вывяли яму.
 Вывяли яму Свет Настасьюшку.    

Это вот моё, ой это вот моё.
 Это вот моё Богом суженное.


Я, конечно, не совсем представляю "картинку" итоговую вашей постановки, но если она с драматичной ноткой и если у вас есть певцы хорошего уровня, то можно взять в самое начало постановки песню "Матушка, что во поле пыльно". (инет пишет, что она народная, но я ее видела в сборнике романсов, так что возможно она композиторская или на самом деле народная, просто какой-то композитор сделал обработку)

Матушка, матушка, что во поле пыльно?
Сударыня матушка, что во поле пыльно?
- Дитятко милое, кони разыгралися.

- Матушка, матушка, на двор гости едут,
Сударыня матушка, на двор гости едут!
- Дитятко милое, я тебя не выдам!

- Матушка, матушка, на крылечко идут,
Сударыня матушка, на крылечко идут!
- Дитятко милое, не бойсь, не пужайся...

- Матушка, матушка, в нову горницу идут,
Сударыня матушка, в нову горницу идут!...
- Дитятко милое, я тебя не выдам!

- Матушка, матушка, за столы садятся,
Сударыня матушка, за столы садятся!
- Дитятко милое, не бойсь, не пужайся!

- Матушка, матушка, образа снимают,
Сударыня матушка... Меня благословляют...
- Дитятко милое, господь с тобою!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Crystal*, здесь много материала  http://www.coolreferat.com/Сценарий_свадьбы

----------


## Crystal

Ирина, Рамоновна- спасибо Вам большое!!! Изучаю...

----------


## Ritulya993

Уважаемые клубные работники, помогите, подскажите куда пойти. У меня тоже 2 любимые работы. Одна- тамадейство, а 2-я это педагог-вокалист. Работаю со своим ансамблем  в обычной школе, но уровень самодеятельности у нас в городе весьма приличный. В этом году требуют не просто патриотическую песню, а инсценировку. Причем репертуар мы выбираем еще летом, а условия конкурса нам оглашают за 2, в лучшем случае 3 недели до выступления. То есть менять репертуар уже нет возможности. А педагог-вокалист выступает в 3-х ипостасях: собственно вокалист, режиссер-постановщик номера, хореограф, а, еще и видео-ряд сделать, тоже наша задача. УХ))) Проблема в том, что не хватает режиссерских знаний. Хочется как-то интересно, свежо представить номер. Конечно, спасибо интернету и нашему любимому форуму, иначе вообще-крышка.  Ну вот, это было лирическое вступление, выговорилась, теперь моя просьба: инсценировать песню "Эхо любви" Анны Герман. Нашла отличный клип на ютубе "Романовы. Эхо любви" о семье  царя нашего Романова Николая 2. Хотелось бы этот ролик поставить на видео, а на сцене начало такое: солистка рассматривает старый фотоальбом, находит там фото царской семьи и потом звучит песня.  Не знаю как перейти к песне, сказать какие-то слова, стихи, чтобы было понятно о чем и о ком речь и почему эта песня звучит. Может быть кроме девочки-солистки еще один персонаж должен появиться? бабушка, учительница? если у кого-то появятся мысли, идеи, то буду очень рада все принять. Благодарю за внимание и понимание.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ritulya993*, 

Можно как пролог-под минусовку молитва солистки, а потом-сама песня.

*Молитва*

Посвящается Их Императорским
Высочествам 
Великим Княжнам Ольге Николаевне и Татьяне
Николаевне 

*Пошли нам, Господи, терпенье, 
В годину буйных, мрачных дней, 
Сносить народное гоненье 
И пытки наших палачей. 

Дай крепость нам, о Боже правый, 
Злодейства ближнего прощать 
И крест тяжелый и кровавый 
С Твоею кротостью встречать. 

И в дни мятежного волненья, 
Когда ограбят нас враги, 
Терпеть позор и униженья 
Христос, Спаситель, помоги! 

Владыка мира, Бог вселенной! 
Благослови молитвой нас 
И дай покой душе смиренной, 
В невыносимый, смертный час... 

И, у преддверия могилы, 
Вдохни в уста Твоих рабов 
Нечеловеческие силы 
Молится кротко за врагов!* 

г. Елец, Октябрь 1917 г. 

(Стихотворение "Молитва" было послано в
октябре 1917 г. через графиню А.В.Гендрикову Их
Императорским Высочествам в г. Тобольск -
С.Бехтеев)


или


Г.В. Иванов
***
*Эмалевый крестик в петлице
И серой тужурки сукно....
Какие печальные лица 
И как это было давно.

Какие прекрасные лица,
И как безнадежно бледны-
Наследник, Императрица,
Четыре великих княжны...*


или в сокращении

Екатерина Захватаева
"На казнь семьи Романовых"

*Кто видел их глаза перед расстрелом,
Когда в подвал велели им спуститься?
Четыре девушки с лицом - белее мела,
Царь Николай Второй, наследник и царица...

Они стояли молча, обреченно,
Стояли в ожиданьи униженья.
Четыре девушки - такие утонченные,
Царь Николай Второй, царица и наследник...

Напротив них - солдаты, сжав винтовки,
Застыли в ожидании приказа.
Чуть позади - растеряный Юровский,
От страха его горло сжали спазмы.

Юровский даже взгляда их боялся, 
Не мог открыто заглянуть им в лица,
Читая приговор, в волненьи, он замялся - 
Поймав потухший, отрешенный взгляд царицы...

И даже в то великое мнгновенье,
Не смог он превосходством насладиться -
Ведь у него сложилось впечатление, что осужденный - он!
Напротив - судей лица.

Они, бесправные (!), над ним повелевали,
А он был распростерт пред ними ниц...
Под градом пуль четыре девушки упали,
Царь Николай Второй, наследник и царица...

Они в мученьях страшных умирали...
Не дай вам Бог такое пережить!
Без жалости штыком их добивали,
Чтобы скорей порвать связующую нить...

Последний выстрел - в сердце Алексею...
Да, эти руки жалости не знали! 
И эхо выстрела с такою жуткой силой 
Повисло в окровавленном подвале!...

А много лет спустя, за час до смерти,
В агонии Юровский видел те же лица.
Четыре девушки ему в глаза смотрели,
Царь Николай Второй, наследник и царица...

Они смотрели на убийцу с сожаленьем,
А он хрипел - "Простите, умоляю!",
Но взгляды их каленым жгли железом,
Семь беззащитных душ, растерзанных в подвале!...

И он забился в угол обреченно,
Предсмертный взгляд его застыл на этих лицах!
Четыре девушки - такие утонченные,
Царь Николай Второй, наследник и царица...*

и еще..... http://newimperia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=8

----------


## Ivica

> нужен сценарий старинного русского свадебного обряда, с песнями, прибаутками в фольклорном стиле.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lg1Ua7tzwk здесь именно фольклор, так, как было раньше.

----------


## IEvanescence

Может у кого-то есть в архиве монолог культработника?)))

----------


## Рамоновна

*IEvanescence*, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...87#post4800387

----------


## Bestija

Пожалуйста! Может кто-нибудь может поделиться (Я не знаю как это грамотно называется :Blush2: ) планированием по актерским тренингам???? :032:

----------


## Ivica

*Bestija*, Предлагаю проштудировать данный атериал и взять из него всё необходимое, а слева в перечне посмотрите 32 урока студии, там полностью приведены 8 уроков практических занятий.
http://theater.siteedit.ru/page30

----------


## ната58

Дорогие коллеги, есть ли у кого стихотворение М.Исаковского Партизанская быль Поросята. Поделитесь пожалуйста. В инете я нигде не нашла.

----------


## selenka07

> Дорогие коллеги, есть ли у кого стихотворение М.Исаковского Партизанская быль Поросята. Поделитесь пожалуйста. В инете я нигде не нашла.


Может, "Партизанка"?
ПАРТИЗАНКА

Я весь свой век жила в родном селе,
Жила, как все,— работала, дышала,
Хлеба растила на своей земле
И никому на свете не мешала.

И жить бы мне спокойно много лет,—
Женить бы сына, пестовать внучонка...
Да вот поди ж нашелся людоед —
Пропала наша тихая сторонка!

Хлебнули люди горя через край,
Такого горя, что не сыщешь слова.
Чуть что не так — ложись и помирай:
Всё у врагов для этого готово;

Чуть что не так — петля да пулемет,
Тебе конец, а им одна потеха...
Притих народ. Задумался народ.
Ни разговоров не слыхать, ни смеха.

Сидим, бывало,— словно пни торчим...
Что говорить? У всех лихая чаша.
Посмотрим друг на друга, помолчим,
Слезу смахнем — и вся беседа наша.

Замучил, гад. Замордовал, загрыз...
И мой порог беда не миновала.
Забрали всё. Одних мышей да крыс
Забыли взять. И всё им было мало!

Пришли опять. Опять прикладом в дверь,—
Встречай, старуха, свору их собачью...
«Какую ж это, думаю, теперь
Придумал Гитлер для меня задачу?»

А он придумал: «Убирайся вон!
Не то,— грозят,— раздавим, словно муху...»
«Какой же это,— говорю,— закон —
На улицу выбрасывать старуху?

Куда ж идти? Я тут весь век живу...»
Обидно мне, а им того и надо:
Не сдохнешь, мол, и со скотом в хлеву,
Ступай туда,— свинья, мол, будет рада.

«Что ж,— говорю,— уж лучше бы свинья,—
Она бы так над старой не глумилась.
Да нет ее. И виновата ль я,
Что всех свиней сожрала ваша милость?»

Озлился, пес,— и ну стегать хлыстом!
Избил меня и, в чем была, отправил
Из хаты вон... Спасибо и на том,
Что душу в теле все-таки оставил.

Пришла в сарай, уселась на бревно.
Сижу, молчу — раздета и разута.
Подходит ночь. Становится темно.
И нет старухе на земле приюта.

Сижу, молчу. А в хате той порой
Закрыли ставни, чтоб не видно было,
А в хате — слышу — пир идет горой,—
Стучит, грючит, гуляет вражья сила.

«Нет, думаю, куда-нибудь уйду,
Не дам глумиться над собой злодею!
Пока тепло, авось не пропаду,
А может быть, и дальше уцелею...»

И долог путь, а сборы коротки:
Багаж в карман, а за плечо — хворобу.
Не напороться б только на штыки,
Убраться подобру да поздорову.

Но, знать, в ту ночь счастливая звезда
Взошла и над моею головою:
Затихли фрицы — спит моя беда,
Храпят, гадюки, в хате с перепою.

Пора идти. А я и не могу,—
Целую стены, словно помешалась...
«Ужели ж всё пожертвовать врагу,
Что тяжкими трудами доставалось?

Ужели ж, старой, одинокой, мне
Теперь навек с родным углом проститься,
Где знаю, помню каждый сук в стене
И как скрипит какая половица?

Ужели ж лиходею моему
Сиротская слеза не отольется?
Уж если так, то лучше никому
Пускай добро мое не достается!

Уж если случай к этому привел,
Так будь что будет — лучше или хуже!»
И я дубовый разыскала кол
И крепко дверь притиснула снаружи.

А дальше, что же, дальше — спички в ход,—
Пошел огонь плести свои плетенки!
А я — через калитку в огород,
В поля, в луга, на кладбище, в потемки.

Погоревать к покойнику пришла,
Стою перед оградою сосновой:
— Прости, старик, что дом не сберегла,
Что сына обездолила родного.

Придет с войны, а тут — ни дать ни взять,
В какую дверь стучаться — неизвестно...
Прости, сынок! Но не могла я стать
У извергов скотиной бессловесной.

Прости, сынок! Забудь отцовский дом,
Родная мать его не пощадила —
На всё пошла, но праведным судом
Злодеев на погибель осудила.

Жестокую придумала я месть —
Живьем сожгла, огнем сжила со света!
Но если только бог на небе есть —
Он все грехи отпустит мне за это.

Пусть я стара, и пусть мой волос сед,—
Уж раз война, так всем идти войною...
Тут подошел откуда-то сосед
С ружьем в руках, с котомкой за спиною.

Он осторожно посмотрел кругом,
Подумал молча, постоял немного,
«Ну, что ж,— сказал,— Антоновна, идем!
Видать, у нас теперь одна дорога...»

И мы пошли. Сосед мой впереди,
А я за ним заковыляла сзади.
И вот, смотри, полгода уж поди
Живу в лесу у партизан в отряде.

Варю обед, стираю им белье,
Чиню одёжу — не сижу без дела.
А то бывает, что беру ружье,—
И эту штуку одолеть сумела.

Не будь я здесь — валяться б мне во рву,
А уж теперь, коль вырвалась из плена,
Своих врагов и впрямь переживу,—
Уж это так. Уж это непременно.
1942
М.В.Исаковский. Стихотворения.
Библиотека поэта. Большая серия. 2-е изд.
Москва, Ленинград: Советский писатель, 1965.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Здравствуйте милые друзья помогите нужен небольшой стих в котором нужно объединить любовь к родному краю, спортивный турнир 14 тенисный турнир среди ветеранов и 60-летие Белгородской области как приветственный для открытия. может кто что подскажет?  уже 31 открываем

----------


## балалайка

Уважаемые коллеги! Очень нужно придумать креативное название для отчетного театрализованного концерта вокальной студии. Концерт задуман в морском стиле. т.е. дети отправляются на корабле в море и попадают в разные приключения. Соответственно весь репертуар на тему моряки. острова, алые паруса, пираты... Может кто- нибудь проводил мероприятие примерно на такую тему и поделится своими наработками, чтобы мы могли включить в сценарий! Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Elen2

> креативное название для отчетного театрализованного концерта вокальной студии. Концерт задуман в морском стиле.


не знаю на сколько это креативно.но...
«По морям, по волнам»
Мы ждём шторма! 

Хотим бури 

Морское путешествие 

В путь, моряки! 

Капитан, улыбнитесь! 

Морской ветер

Мечта Робинзона

"Море по колено"

дельфин и русалка

Алые паруса

http://www.scenaristika.ru/raznie_sc...puske-den.html

http://ped-kopilka.ru/raznoe/scenari...echerniki.html

http://www.prazdnik.by/content/detail/11/188/49652/

----------


## вокся

> креативное название для отчетного театрализованного концерта вокальной студии.


мне понравилось название детского фестиваля  в Новосибирской области  - "Бухта Барахта"... 

_«Бухта Барахта» приняла в своих творческих портах сборные экипажи из четырёх районов Новосибирской области. Это были и представители коллективов детского художественного творчества, и участники детских любительских объединений. В рамках фестиваля они рассказали остальным участникам и зрителям о творческой жизни детей и молодёжи своего района.  
       Первый конкурсный день под девизом «Свистать всех наверх!» прошёл в Детском оздоровительном лагере им. Б. Богаткова. Каждая команда участников в возрасте от 7 до 17 лет представила творческое резюме «А вот и мы!», рассказывающее о жизни детей и молодёжи своего района, любительских объединениях и клубах по интересам, которые действуют в районных учреждениях культуры. Ребята приняли участие в конкурсах «Равнение на флаг», «Марш-парад „Бухты”», «Фантазийная Барахта». 
      На следующий день красочное шоу-сражение продолжилось на арене Новосибирского государственного цирка. На этот раз экипажи зашли в творческие порты «Бухты Барахты» – «Музыкальная волна», «Dance-ассорти», «Театр без границ», «Свободная сцена» – и представили различные жанры художественного творчества. Выступления сборных экипажей оценивали два состава жюри – взрослые и дети, руководители лучших творческих коллективов Новосибирска и их подопечные. Победителям фестиваля были присвоены звания лауреатов, вручены дипломы и памятные подарки. А самые весёлые, находчивые и талантливые участники стали обладателями путёвок на творческий сезон 2012 года во Всероссийский детский центр «Орлёнок»._

----------


## Первухин

Уважаемые форумчане, когда-то видел на форуме видео... типа узнай звезду по глазам, или по губам... тогда не нужно было, а вот теперь понадобилось. Может у кого то есть ссылочка под рукой) буду премного благодарен.

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики! Такой вот вопрос. Много лет в районе, как и вас всех, проходит смотр художественной самодеятельности. Смотр и смотр... Формы  и условия его проведения были разные. Три года назад комитетом этот  смотр был переименован  в "Фестиваль народного творчества". Темы фестиваля были каждый год разные -  "Вместе мы Россия!", "Алтай - жемчужина Сибири", т.е. в зависимости от приоритетов краевых требований. И  в этом году в марте у нас пройдет IV фестиваль. Основная тема этого года - 85 лет Шукшину, год культуры, 60 лет целине... Но недавно коллективно культурные работники района приняли решение о присвоении фестивалю имени. Год назад у нас ушел из жизни хороший человек, который от участника худ. самодеятельности дорос до директора одного из ведущих ДК района... Ну, короче, о заслугах этого человека у нас никого убеждать не надо. Хорошо. Присваиваем. Теперь встал вопрос: а нужен ли какой-то официальный документ и будет ли теперь это I фестиваль народного творчества имени...? Или же документ не нужен и фестиваль у нас будет 4?

----------


## вокся

> Девочки-мальчики! Такой вот вопрос.


Девочки-мальчики! Снимаю вопрос))) Стоило его только задать на форуме, как , наконец-то, я смогла найти на него ответ с помощью краевых специалистов) 
Рассказываю вам. Вдруг тоже возникнет у кого-то вопрос. Для того, что назвать здание, фестиваль, коллектив чьим-то именем, надо получить принципиальное согласие местной власти. Если это районное подчинение, то собрание депутатов, Дума (ну, у кого что), если сельское - то у сельской. В нашем случае, председатель комитета ходатайствует перед РСД. Они на сессиии его принимают. После этого, на основании поддержки инициативы собранием депутатов, председатель пишет приказ о присваении фестивалю имени. И фестиваль с этого момента становится первым.

----------


## Зарница

Девочки-мальчики, помогите!!!!!КАЖДЫЙ ГОД-ГОЛОВНАЯ БОЛЬ!!!! Подскажите тему, стиль или ход концерта. У нас приближается опять день труда, где награждают лучших передовиков(человек 100 по номинациям) - в каком только виде мы его не проводили:и по галерее ходили, и на самолете летали, в поезде ездили, по галактикам бродили, на корабле плавали, в книгу почета вносили, в терем вселяли...даже все и не вспомнить. Что ЕЩЕ можно сделать? Пока писала, идея где то сбоку от меня пробежала... а может выпускной? Ну типа вы отучились, результатов добились... - теперь вперед и с песней учить остальных?Бред какой то  - но надо подумать. Ира, Рамоновна, помнишь ты мне как то предлагала тему с колосьями? Смысл: по одному нас переломить можно, а когда мы вместе (сноп) - нас не переломишь? Вот пока кручусь во круг этого - но ничего дельного в голове нет. Делать 100 колосков, чтобы они выносили на сцену и мы собирали этот сноп - измучишься делать, а как по другому - в голове тишина... Может кто то писал или встречал тематические сценарии?Нужна ниточка, идейка чтобы ТОЛЬКО ЗАЦЕПИТЬСЯ!!!Помогите....

----------


## Рамоновна

*Зарница*, телевидение было? Может, в стиле телепередач провести? Или Живая газета?  Кузница кадров? 

вот здесь - про ХЭНД МЭЙД http://news.kh.ua/zonapozitiva/20082...eremoniya.html

----------


## Зарница

Ир,телепередачу - проводили, газету не читали, но читали летопись района. Кузница кадров - это идея, но ведущие девочки... Надо подумать. Ир, мне понравилась твоя идея в теме "Ищу сценарий" про не потерянное время. К нашему мероприятию больше подходит наверное название "Герои непотерянного времени". Но как связать с часами? номинаций точно не 12, может 6-7. Незнаю еще сколько в этом году предложат. Но идея классная!Девченки - предложите свои мысли по этому поводу, может вместе и осилим.

----------


## Ivica

> помогите со стихотворением, которое читается до открытия занавеса. В нем в доступной для детей форме говорится о том, как прекрасна земля Уральская, сколько богатств сокрыто под землей и каменья драгоценные и металлы. Но не только этим славится Урал: обрядами, да сказами,, песнями, да танцами. Про сказы Бажова, Хозяйку, Данилу, Огневушку тоже упомянуть нужно.


Лиана, переношу свой ответ на вашу просьбу из сообщения сюда, в тему. На форуме много жителей прекрасной Уральской земли, может быть ещё кому-нибудь из них пригодятся вступительные слова для праздников.

Великий Батюшка Урал!
Тебя веками воспевали,
Ты свои тайны открывал,
Лишь тем, чьи души трепетали
От понимания красот,
От смысла песен и преданий,
И от того, что здесь народ
Хранит Бажовские сказанья.
Здесь солнце тешится с утра
От самоцветных переливов,
И прячет Медная Гора
В глубинах Мастера Данилу.
И словно брызги от костра
Улыбки рыжей озорушки,
И знает даже детвора
Секрет плясуньи Огневушки.
Богат талантами Урал
И щедр душой на фестивали.
Мы начинаем. Час настал.
Мы все богатства здесь собрали!

----------


## лия лика

> Великий Батюшка Урал!


Светлана! Стихотворение просто СУПЕР! Благодарю Вас за то, что откликнулись на  личную к Вам просьбу.  Огромное Вам СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Зарница*, про ВРЕМЯ еще

*Время выбрало нас*

*Герои нашего времени*

- Наверное, вам приходилось слышать выражение «Герой нашего времени».
- У каждого времени был свой герой. А что представляет собой Герой нашего времени?
- Я думаю, что герой нашего времени – это энергичный человек, целеустремленный, инициативный. 
- Человек высоких моральных качеств, уважаемая личность. Человек, приносящий пользу обществу.

................................
Все мы
Достойны всяческих похвал,
Но будем просто справедливы:
Для каждого есть пьедестал.

.................................
- И все-таки, кто они, герои нашего времени?
. Сами герои меняются, меняются их имена и приключения. 
Но остается само стремление к большему, к чему-то превосходящему наши возможности, и потому служащему ориентиром. 
В героях мы видим самих себя, в них отражаются наши потаенные мечты, наши страхи и надежды. 
Иногда в них отражается тот, кем бы мы хотели стать. Одним словом, наши герои живут нашими ценностями, в каком-то смысле, они – это и есть мы.
- А значит, наша жизнь зависит только от нас самих. 
Давайте наполним смыслом каждое мгновение нашей жизни!

*ПРО ЧАСЫ*

ЧАСЫ — символ времени и движения, вечного и имеющего свой предел.

В греческой мифологии часы воплощали идеи "длительности, неотвратимости и неумолимости" и связывались с именами Зевса, Темиса, составляя свиту бога солнца Гелиоса.

Часы — символ скоротечности жизни, свидетельство трансформации физического состояния всего живого, перехода от детства к юности, затем к зрелому возрасту, а после — через старость — к конечной точке — к смерти.

Часы без стрелок — эмблема пустой и ненаполненой каким-либо содержанием жизни.

Часы еще и образ, присутствующий во многих творческих произведениях, где они символизируют течение жизни во времени и пространстве.

Карманные, наручные, настольные, настенные и башенные часы вносят в человеческую жизнь нужную размеренность и упорядоченность, но вместе с тем их мерное тиканье или громкий бой постоянно напоминают .....................

В мифологии время подвластно только богам. Его ход контролируют боги времени и судьбы: египетский Нехебкау, греческий Кронос, римский Сатурн, индийский Кала, китайский Тай-суй, .............. Бессмертные боги часов не наблюдают, их удел — вечность. Будучи в хорошем расположении духа, они иногда одаривают бессмертием великих героев 

КОЛЕСО ВРЕМЕНИ..................

----------

Костенко Окс (25.07.2018)

----------


## Зарница

Ира, солнышко - спасибо огромное!!!!Шуршу интернет, ищу что то о героях, времени, часах....пока глухо, но надеюсь на лучшее.

----------


## Леди N

> Шуршу интернет, ищу что то о героях, времени, часах....пока глухо, но надеюсь на лучшее.


"Время вперёд!"- муз тема

Ю.Левитанский
  Отмечая времени быстрый ход, 
   моя тень удлиняется, что ни год, 

   Что ни год удлиняется, что ни день, 
   всё длиннее становится моя тень. 

   Вот уже осторожно легла рука 
   на какие-то пастбища и луга. 

   Вот уже я легонько плечом задел 
   за какой-то горный водораздел. 

   Вот уже легла моя голова 
   на какие-то тёплые острова. 

   А она всё движется, моя тень, 
   всё длиннее становится, что ни день, ....и тд

ОЧЕНЬ ИНТЕРЕСНО БЫЛА ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНА ИДЕЯ С АЛФАВИТОМ В ОТКРЫТИИ ОЛИМПИАДЫ....ОСОБЕННО ТАМ, ГДЕ ОТХОДИЛИ ОТ ЗАГЛАВНОЙ БУКВЫ- ОБЪЯСНЯЯ БУКВУ В ФИНАЛЕ СЛОВА..."Ь"- "мяГкий знак"-ЭТО любовЬЬЬЬ....ВООБЩЕМ ПРИТЯНУТЬ ЖЕ МОЖНО ВСЁ, ЧТО УГОДНО ...С ОБЪЯСНЕНИЕМ- ТО....

ДЛЯ ВАС, ВОЗМОЖНО, БУКВА "А"- ЭТО - ГЛАВА РАЙОНА....ИЛИ ТРУД ДИНАСТИИ....

МОЖЕТ КАКИМ- ТО ОБРАЗОМ ЭТОТ АЛФАВИТ И НА ИДЕЮ СО ВРЕМЕНЕМ СРАБОТАЕТ...

----------


## Зарница

Леди N - спасибочки. Стыдно признаться - но открытие олимпиады не смотрела. Каюсь... Кручусь пока вокруг часов, времени, героях. Мозги кипят, хочется что то эдакое...

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки SOS!!!!! Срочно нужны тексты Благодарственных писем для Дома культуры. Снова готовлю пакет материалов на Грант. В прошлом году - этого не требовалось, а в этом  - запонадобилось. Есть кто эти письма подпишет, но им нужно дать готовые тексты. Помогите кто чем может  :Yes4:

----------


## VanDerMade

Алла, мне тоже надо писать тексты благодарностей и отзывов (только не для ДК, а для коллектива). Мне, в отличие от Вас, не срочно. Но ГУГЛ (сейчас глянула) выдает разные примеры, которые можно взять за основу или выдернуть интересные фразы из контекста.

----------


## VanDerMade

http://www.ivedu.ru/forum/viewforum.php?forum_id=12
Здесь 82 страницы разных благодарностей. Пошла изучать)))

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...тексты Благодарственных писем для Дома культуры....


(вот примеры благодарностей для института культуры, к юбилею)
._....Это высококвалифицированные, инициативные, преданные делу руководители учреждений культуры и творческих коллективов, заслуженные деятели культуры и искусства, работники городских дворцов культуры, сельских клубов, библиотек и школ.
Именно они занимаются возделыванием духовной нивы, формированием животворящей культурной среды, в которой нам комфортно жить и созидать, воспитывать морально и нравственно здоровое общество.
В день золотого юбилея примите искренние пожелания всем вузовским преподавателям и студентам крепкого здоровья, счастья, благополучия, новых успехов в деле подготовки специалистов, востребованных, в сфере культуры, которая была и остается сферой борьбы за Человека......

.....Этот важный жизненный рубеж свидетельствует о бесценном капитале вашего огромного вклада в духовно-нравственное и культурно-эстетическое воспитание населения...... Основанное полвека назад ваше образовательное учреждение положило начало культурно-просветительного образования (там-то)....
...успешно трудятся в учреждениях культуры и образования края, внося существенный вклад в сохранение и развитие культуры Белгородчины, делая мир добрее, обеспечивая духовное единство и стабильность в обществе.
За всеми успехами, достигнутыми учреждением, стоят люди, связавшие с ним свою судьбу. Люди, по-настоящему любящие свою профессию, которых отличает педагогическое мастерство, талант создавать всюду творческую атмосферу. Специалисты культпросветчики — носители, хранители и пропагандисты лучших образцов национальной и мировой культуры, фольклорно-этнографического наследия Белгородского края. Сегодня в институте реализуются современные модели профессионального образования.
Учреждение успешно и плодотворно развивается - открывая новые горизонты для обучения и совершенствования профессиональных навыков, осваивая новые культурные проекты, стремясь к более высоким стандартам качества образования.
Искренне желаю Вам преумножать богатейший потенциал знаний, неисчерпаемого вдохновения и новых творческих свершений, выполнения намеченных планов и уверенности в завтрашнем дне!...._

*Алла и Александр*, Алла, я накидываю сейчас разные красивые благодарственные фразочки (официальные и личностные) в отдельный файлик, но что-то конкретное писать буду в выходные, скорее всего. Если будет ещё актуально, то пришлю.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*VanDerMade*, 

Спасибо, Ирочка. Мне до завтра нужно все сделать. Так что сегодня должно быть готово.2 я уже написала. Еще пару штук "накатаю" и будет нормально. 

Одно вот такое получилось. Может пригодится и тебе?. 

Уважаемая Алла Владимировна!

Дирекция открытого акционерного 
общество “Южное” выражает благодарность 
Вам и вашему коллективу за продолжительное
надежное сотрудничество в области организации
и проведения культурно-массовых мероприятий 
для рабочих ОАО “Южное”.
На протяжении многих лет, Ваш коллектив
является инициатором и организатором 
праздников Урожая, Дня работников сельского 
хозяйства,выступлений агитбригады в цехах 
и на полевых станах.
Ваша работа нужна людям нашего акционерного
 общества и поселка в целом. 
Выражаем надежду на дальнейшее
плодотворное сотрудничество.

И еще одна благодарность, написанная с твоей помощью. :Yes4:  :flower: 

Администрация Юловского сельского поселения, 
выражают Вам и Вашему творческому коллективу 
глубокую благодарность и признательность  
за систематическую  плодотворную работу 
и огромный вклад в духовно-нравственное 
и культурно-эстетическое воспитание населения, 
за профессионализм и сценическое мастерство
Вашего коллектива
     Желаем Вам дальнейшего процветания, 
неисчерпаемого вдохновения и новых творческих 
свершений, выполнения намеченных планов 
и уверенности в завтрашнем дне!

----------


## вокся

> нужны тексты Благодарственных писем для Дома культуры.


_….. выражает огромную благодарность коллективу художественной самодеятельности районного Дома культуры. Благодаря вашему таланту, энтузиазму, праздник прошел ярко, красочно и душевно. Номера, исполненные вами, согревали нам сердца, дарили хорошее настроение, вызывали всплеск положительных эмоций. Примите искреннее восхищение и благодарность за неиссякаемый поток художественного творчества. Удачи вам на долгие годы вперед. Желаем вам во всех делах успеха. И будем рады встрече с вами всегда! Спасибо за праздник!_

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вокся*, 

Оксаночка!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

http://www.delopis.ru/blagodarstvennye-pisma/ девочки, отсюда тоже можно надергать фразочки

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста где можно посмотреть программку к юбилею девушке 35 лет не замужем просит провести юбилей 16 февраля. И какие провести конкурсы или сказочку? Буду очень ВАм благодарна!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста где можно посмотреть программку к юбилею девушке 35 лет не замужем просит провести юбилей 16 февраля. И какие провести конкурсы или сказочку? Буду очень ВАм благодарна!!!


Валентина, с этой просьбой вам лучше обратиться в тему к ведущим.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

По какой форме написать письмо на РОВД о проведении мероприятия???

----------


## вокся

Начальнику отделения полиции 
МО «К....... МВД РФ»,
подполковник полиции
Андрееву С.Г.



Уважаемый Сергей Григорьевич!

5 ноября – 30 лет со дня гибели Дониленко  С.М., погибшего во время исполнения служебных обязанностей  в Афганистане. 4 ноября 2011 года в МОУ «КСОШ №1» в 11:00 начнется  мероприятие «Живая память», посвященное памяти воинов-интернационалистов, участников и ветеранов локальных войн. 
По окончании мероприятия состоится торжественное возложение гирлянд к памятнику воинов, погибших во время ВОВ и к памятнику воинам-интернационалистам.
Прошу принять информацию к сведению.
_
Если мероприятие районного масштаба, то письмо, как правило, за подписью зам главы по социалке или председателя  комитета. Если уровня села, то отправляю за своей подписью (я директор РДК) и заручаюсь поддержкой главы села._

----------


## Тёка

МИЛЫЕ МОИ,ХОРОШИЕ,МОЖЕТ У КОГО ЕСТЬ МИНУС "Россия" - Агния ,С БЭКОМ.ОЧЕНЬ НАДО,СРОЧНО

----------


## Нинель72

уважаемые коллеги, нужен сценарий для проведения вечера золотых юбиляров. Буду очень признательна, если кто откликнется.

----------


## Bath

Задача: организовать клуб(кружок) для людей старшего поколения. Нужна программа для этого клуба. Т.е. чем люди будут заниматься в этом клубе. Может есть у кого?

----------


## IEvanescence

Уважаемые коллеги! Не поделитесь ссылкой в рамках этого сайта? - готовлю мероприятие для старшеклассников "Чудетство" (ребята изъявили желание "впасть" в недалекое детство). Кое что нашла, канва уже готова. Не хватает каких-нибудь по-настоящему веселых игр для ребят 15-17 лет.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Нинель72*, вам к ведущим надо http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=49487

----------


## Lena65

Девочки! Коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста! Нужен правильный аргумент учредителю, доказывая о необходимости введения должности который бы занимался кадровым вопросом, а также делопроизводством, архивными делами и возможно юридическим вопросом....  Озадачила? Не могу ни как начать....
В виду....... В связи с ...... СТУПОР ПОЛНЫЙ!!!!!! :Tu:

----------


## vedmo4ka22

Здравствуйте, прошу всех высказаться, посоветовать как быть, я новичок на этом форуме. Ищу совета. Вот ситуация:
  Я работаю руководителем Образцового хореографического коллектива, в ДК, мой стаж работы руководителем 10 лет, в культуре 17 лет. У меня высшее образование - Академия культуры. Я работаю по совместительству, на основном месте работы я пока в декрете. С января моя начальница выплатила мне зарплату 4800, мотивировав это тем, что я совместитель, штатникам подняли зарплату, а совместителям и техперсоналу урезали. Кроме того, требует ежедневного нахождения(не только на концертах и репетициях), а ежедневного ОТСИЖИВАНИЯ рабочих часов(18 часов в неделю), я понимаю, что это по закону, но мы же не бухгалтера, и не методисты, мы творческие люди, которые не считают часов и трудовых смен! Начальник Управления сменилась 5 месяцев назад, уже ушло 10 человек, жутко люблю свою работу и не хочу уходить, но помимо вышеизложенного еще   и отношения с новой начальницей сложные(как и у многих из коллектива) Хочу уходить, распускать коллектив в 30 человек, с отличными результатами и десятками побед на конкурсах. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста по вопросу зарплаты и часов. Я живу в Челябинской области

----------


## Ivica

> доказывая о необходимости введения


Лена, может быть что-нибудь пригодится:
"В последнее время на нашем предприятии (или в нашем учреждении) сложилась обстановка, требующая введения должности грамотного специалиста по кадровым вопросам, свободно ориентирующегося во всех аспектах делопроизводства. Состояние архивных дел предприятия и частые ситуации, нуждающиеся в консультации профессионального юриста вынуждают меня обратиться к Вам с просьбой о предоставлении нашему учреждению высококвалифицированного специалиста, способного помочь в разрешении вышеизложенных вопросов".

----------


## Ivica

> пожалуйста по вопросу зарплаты и часов.


Вот здесь вам может хороший кадровик и посоветует, но 



> распускать коллектив в 30 человек, с отличными результатами и десятками побед на конкурсах.


совсем не стОит из-за того, что 



> Начальник Управления сменилась 5 месяцев назад, уже ушло 10 человек,


Они все меняются, а мы остаёмся. Я тоже 5 лет назад рассорилась с директором, всё бросила и ушла, но не смогла-вернулась. Ничего не изменилось на работе, только я стала мудрее в отношениях и получаю удовольствие от своего творчества и работы коллектива. Удачи вам! Будьте на своём месте!

----------


## Рамоновна

> выплатила мне зарплату 4800, мотивировав это тем, что я совместитель, штатникам подняли зарплату, а совместителям и техперсоналу урезали.


потому что совместители не учитываются при отчете о ср.зарплате. у нас просто основным повысили, а совместителей оставили на прошлогоднем уровне. 




> Кроме того, требует ежедневного нахождения(не только на концертах и репетициях), а ежедневного ОТСИЖИВАНИЯ рабочих часов(18 часов в неделю), я понимаю, что это по закону, но мы же не бухгалтера, и не методисты, мы творческие люди, которые не считают часов и трудовых смен!


вы и сами понимаете, что начальник права. приход на работу только на репетиции - возможен, у многих ценные специалисты так и живут. но в табель им ставится полное время. И про методистов вы-зря... такие же творческие. Мои пашут полный 8-часовой, но и зарплата у них соответственно выше, чем у многих творческих. Больше них получает только балетмейстер-4 группы-60 человек.

----------


## Lena65

*Ivica*, Света, спасибо большое! Есть от чего оттолкнуться. :Tender:

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек. Грядет юбилей дома культуры, двух коллективов, двум творческим работникам по круглой дате работы в культуре. Объединяем все в одно мероприятие - не наберем на разные много нового репертуара. Идейку бы какую, чтобы увязать. Может даже просто название (чтобы отражало эти даты 85, 15, 5, и два по 30), а от него уже поеду. Спасибо.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Скибыч*, 
Юбилейный хоровод - и прямо в самом начале-хороводом по сцене...
Юбилейное ассорти 
Вам бы еще 2 юбилея, и можно было бы Юбилейную радугу состряпать
Звездный юбилей - 5 дат, 5 лучей у звезды...

----------


## Леди N

> Добрый всем денечек. Грядет юбилей дома культуры, двух коллективов, двум творческим работникам по круглой дате работы в культуре. Объединяем все в одно мероприятие - не наберем на разные много нового репертуара. Идейку бы какую, чтобы увязать. Может даже просто название (чтобы отражало эти даты 85, 15, 5, и два по 30), а от него уже поеду. Спасибо.


ПЯТЬ КОЛЕЦ.....ОЛИМПИАДНЫХ........ЗОЛОТЫХ...

КОЛЬЦО- КРУГ...СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ....ДРУЖБЫ... ТЕРПЕНИЯ...МУДРОСТИ....ЛЮБВИ.....ЩЕДРОСТИ.....ТАЛАНТА...

НА МОЙ ВЗГЛЯД- ТЕМА ОЛИМПИАДЫ - НЕПЛОХО......МУЗ ТЕМА "МЫ ХОТИМ ВСЕМ РЕКОРДАМ ВАШИ ГОРДЫЕ ДАТЬ ИМЕНА"....

----------


## Рамоновна

> НА МОЙ ВЗГЛЯД- ТЕМА ОЛИМПИАДЫ - НЕПЛОХО.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Скибыч

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Юбилейные страдания.
Юбилейный калейдоскоп.

----------


## karpik-hoi

Форумчане, здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как вы записываете в журнале учёта работу видеооператора? С этого года нам нельзя записывать, например, видеосъёмка свадебного вечера или видеопроекция торжественной части. Я думаю ещё так записывать, например, видеооформление свадебного вечера. Сам видеооператор говорит, что нет другого названия для видеосъёмки, видеосъемка она и в Африке видеосъемка.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Как вы записываете в журнале учёта работу видеооператора?


А разве это нужно записывать? Впервые слышу. До сегодняшнего дня считала, что в журнале учета работы записываются только мероприятия, проводимые учреждением культуры. А съемка - это ведь не мероприятие. И как тогда вы будете учитывать присутствующих на нем? Не вы ведь его проводите, а оказываете услугу видеосъемки. 






> видеопроекция торжественной части


А торжественную часть проводит кто? Вы? Тогда вы по любому учитываете это мероприятие в журнале.

Если у вас есть ставка видеооператора, то тогда в ДИ у него должны быть прописаны все его обязанности и функции.И видеосъемка - это и есть его основная обязанность. А видеооформление любого мероприятия можно отнести к функциональным обязанностям и пусть работник ведет, в таком случае, собственный журнал учета работы, чтобы можно было проследить о его деятельности.   А как тогда вы учитываете работу других своих работников?

----------


## karpik-hoi

> А разве это нужно записывать?


Да. Мы записываем, я бы попытаюсь вам объяснить нашу систему...... но даже у стен есть уши( в данном случае глаза))) Спасибо за ваш ответ. Мы уже подумали как записывать.

----------

